# Have you ever...



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ask the person below you a question starting with

Have you ever...

Have you ever oil painted?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No. 

Have you ever seen the back of a 20 dollar bill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..
Have you ever failed a Math class?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Iv'e never falied at anything. 

Have you ever met Ted?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only the dog I had named ted

Have you ever wood carved?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever slept in a sleeping bag?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever had fantasies about being naked with an orangutan?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't say that I have

Have you ever gone to a zoo?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever sleepwalked?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope never.

Ever danced to a embarrassing song?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah years ago inside my house

Have you ever seen a moonset over a body of water? It has been awhile since I've seen one  Couldn't find a picture of a brighter one.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Never. Have you ever seen two butterflies having sex?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope not? ..

Ever went around half clothed in freezing weather?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I search my memory and I think it's a no.

Have you ever encouraged a lunatic to invest his life savings in an unsound business venture?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

definitely not!

have you ever gone skydiving?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. Wish I could, i want to be adventurous!

Have you ever sneezed on someone's face?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I don't think I ever have lol thank god

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

No - almost but not quite.
Have you ever had a bad hair day?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Haha yes whenever it rains

Have you ever been out of your country?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, I have!

Have you ever gone 24hrs without sleep?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

No - impossible lol!
Have you ever kissed a frog?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My cat used to bring frogs in and torture them, so I used to pick them up and set them free - I didn't realise they screamed. I never kissed one though. There are far sexier reptiles. 

Have you ever performed on stage?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Yes many times. One time I danced on stage at Disney World. (I miss it!! Weird right? But when the lights are down in the audience you can't even see anyone.) 

Have you ever eaten snails? (escargot)


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No never.

Have you ever touched somebody elses blood?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah o. o

Ever been to a foreign country?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I live in one.

Have you ever told someone you love them through a letterbox?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Have you ever been to a movie alone ?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No. I hardly go to the theatre to watch a movie. Only TV^^

Have you ever stood under the rain looking up with your mouth wide open?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

actually yes ._. don't judge me XD

have you ever peed in snow?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I've never seen snow, so no D:

have you ever donated blood?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope.

Have you ever smoked or taken cannabis in any way?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope

Have you ever broke a bone in your body?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope.

have you ever had a friend who didn't have the same first language as you?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not really, I have met such people in the past.

Have you ever played any sport against another school/university?


----------



## essiiu (May 5, 2014)

Yes :yes

Have you ever hugged a stranger?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

NO :no

have you ever had female friends (for boys) 
have you ever had male friends (for girls


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't consider him a friend as much as he considers me, more of a school colleague, so... kind of?

have you ever kissed someone of the same sex?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I kissed my grandfather sometimes on birthdays... cheek only, cheek only =)


Currently I can do 90 pushups in 1 set... can u go past 10?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

If I get 2 I consider myself successful.

have you ever been to a soccer game?


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

As a die hard soccer fan, I've been to plenty.

Have you ever had a taste of period blood?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

No, that's gross. I have tasted blood though, but from my own mouth.

have you ever chosen a baby's name?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever gone on a drop tower? (one of these)


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

YEES! although it wasn't nearly as exciting as that one seems to be, HAHAHAHA

have you ever had a platonic love?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever talked to a celebrity?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kinda...

Ever rode a rollercoaster?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ya. Plenty - inc Magik Mountain, LA.

have you ever ridden bumper cars ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, that's how I get to work. 

Have you ever phoned someone who was on fire?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, what do you mean.

Have you ever roller-skated along the pavement/road surface?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes...badly I should add..
have you ever climbed to the top of a really tall tree..?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol.. actually i did once.. =)


have u ever played with cat, letting her chase the red laser dot?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, sadly I haven't.

With reference to earlier question.


LotteTortoise said:


> No, what do you mean.QUOTE] I'm sorry, I'll change it.
> 
> Have you ever phoned someone when you were on fire?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes. But not the fire department NOR the fire brigade. The speaking clock.

Have you ever trolled on net ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, not online, but I have trolled in person.

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

NONONONONONONONONO

Have you ever insulted somebody on the internet?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG yes!! though a long time ago. 7 years ago, I befriended my animation teacher in Orkut anonymously and wanted to play a joke but ended up saying you are not fit to be an animation teacher and he found out that it was me! :/ s***

Have you ever spilt a drink on your clothes in public?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes many times...D: buffet place.



Ever listen to artist which you hate?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, never.

Have you ever been chased by an animal?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, a stray dog. I did the honourable thing by shoving my friends aside and running for my life, lol.

Have you ever been horribly mislead/pranked by an April Fool's joke?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope , they don't do that in the hood lol .



Have you ever been on tv?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, walking in the background 

Have you ever come up with your own secret language?


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

No, but always wanted to.

Have you ever brushed your teeth with something other than toothpaste?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, water  Exciting, I know...

Have you ever played chess?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never..D: looks boring.



Have you ever gotten drunk?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, never.

Have you ever held a glass so tight that it broke in your hand?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

no, but I always wanted to. it sounds so cool.

have you ever seen an orchestra perform?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Yes, in fact I used to partake in Orchestra performances. And no, I never got over the stage fright.


Have you ever had a problem with road rage?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, then again I don't drive much.

Have you ever been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, thank god :afr

Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, erryboodeh has. 





Have you ever peeked in someone's Window?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I'm creepy like that 

Have you ever got lost in the woods?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Yes, when my family used to camp


Have you ever followed a long book series to the end?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, Harry Potter 

Have you ever drank rain water?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Yes, it tasted like dirt, but in an oddly fresh kind of way


Have you ever chopped wood?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

No, but I wish I chopped a christmas tree and took it home. We buy plastic trees for christmas :/

Have you ever cooked an elaborate dish?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have tried ._ . 



Have you ever wore a wig?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

for fun, yes. for necessity, thank the old gods and the new, no.

have you ever had chicken pox?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yea, when i was like 7

have you ever been to/had a bonfire?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever kicked a kitten? :twisted


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hell no!
Have you ever seen real tiger?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes many in zoos -3- 



Have you ever touched a snake?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

no, thankfully.

have you ever had a surprise bday party?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

notbethmarch said:


> no, thankfully.
> 
> have you ever had a surprise bday party?


no, never had a birthday party in my life

have u ever told anyone u like them?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope.

have you ever set your phone language to Mandarin Chinese?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yesss xD lol



Ever rang someone's doorbell and ran?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Never haha

Have you ever tried the cinnamon challenge?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No. I don't like cinnamon, which would give some extra challenge 

Have you ever accidentally thrown something important in the trash, realized it later and then had to search through your trash to find it?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't think so but it sounds like something I would do

Have you ever prank called someone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Have you ever ridden a Ferris wheel?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, maybe a dozen times.

Have you ever slept for over 12 hours straight?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I slept 14 hrs straight once :stu

Have you ever swam with dolphins?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever leant out of the window of a moving train?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No. My brother and sister were on the news many many years ago and I remember being sooo jealous 

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, lots. Get away from the city lights and they're everywhere. 

Have you ever told someone you really like them and there's been an embarrassed response?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever been to a different country?


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeap.

Have you ever mesturbated in a public area with stangers around you that didnt noticed it?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Paxous said:


> Yeap.
> 
> Have you ever mesturbated in a public area with stangers around you that didnt noticed it?


A few times

Have you ever had a sexual experience with someone of the opposite gender than you are attracted to?


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

Schmosby said:


> A few times
> 
> Have you ever had a sexual experience with someone of the opposite gender than you are attracted to?


A few times

Have you ever died?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

No, but I've been close.

Have you ever seen your favorite band/artist?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, give both food and money whenever I can.

Have you ever gone on a road trip?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No. Myself and a friend were very close to taking a long driving trip across the States, but I met a woman and that took care of that. 

Have you ever had someone you love be with someone you hate?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes.

Have you ever punched someone in face?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes! I'm not a violent person though, this guy was just getting on my last nerve.

Have you ever had a teacher flirt with you?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe once, I'm not sure though.

Have you ever had hiccups that lasted for over 2 hours?


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

nope

ever swim in barf?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever gone night walking?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yess. Awesome.

Have you ever tried pegging ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No dont think so (not sure what it is lol) 

Have u ever tried a tomoto ketchup sandwhich? (nothing else on it)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't say I have 

Have you ever been addicted to something?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Idk if anythin was an addiction to me ,umm may be my ex? 

Have you ever fapped on a train?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No for sure, because I don't even think I've even been at the age of puberty and beyond on a train lol

Have you ever skipped a stone on water?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep 



Have you ever danced in a public place where it's considered unusual to do so??? (Like shopping centers etc.)


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep but just Moon dance ,will that count?? 


Have you ever slept outside like on the ground and stared into the sky and the stars whole night?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nope but me and 3 friends slept outside and it was FREEZING! 

have u ever been sick in a restaurant?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes ,when I was drinkin despite of me being sick 

Have u ever danced??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah Just dance on wii with my sisters heres my fave song :yes
(KILLS UR LEGS!)





Have u ever been on a boat fishing?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

no, ive been down durham river on a row boat.. but thats about it. but boy, what a view.

Have you ever been backstage?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I don't have a 3d printer yet let alone one big enough to print a car 

Have you ever found a fossil?


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

No. 
Have you ever wished to be born in a different country?


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever had a near-death experience?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I have.

Have you ever had a finger inserted up you anus?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm, yes.

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, went wine tasting when I was on vacation. Didn't even drink that much lol. But didn't eat anything beforehand either. Plus, I don't even drink...so I don't even know why I was there.

Have you ever made an igloo?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Yes, when I was a kid with a friend I had. Fun times.

Have you ever eaten or done something that is completely different from your culture? Like to eat a bug or something


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

i've tasted my earwax b4? lol 

Have u ever spent money on a free game? (like buying extra lifes or outfits or ingame currency)


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

No,my dad would kill me!

Have you ever studied a language all by yourself?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, a bit of Japanese.

Have you ever laughed hysterically for no apparent reason?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah i've woke up laughing b4 and carried on laughing even tho I didn't know why lol 

have u ever fell off ur bed half way thro the night?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no , I cannot remember falling out of bed while asleep.


have you ever eaten lobster?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes from red lobster in the past and I've also bought frozen. I've also had lobster bites from Long John Silvers but I've heard that might not be true lobster.

Have you eaten reptile meat before?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop im a fussy eater lol

have u ever been in a competition b4?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes.... life.... is a competition to some degree . You compete for what you want or need in life against others.


have you ever cracked open a coconut?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, never had a coconut. 

Have you ever accidentally called your teacher mom or dad?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, when I was younger(wasn't that embarrassing)


Have you ever been so cold that you froze like a Popsicle?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm... i remember when there was an unseasonable cold and freezing winter here.... and the country was total whiteout..... so .... I will say YES... 


have you ever...... gotten trapped in a lift ( elevator)?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've had elevators that malfunctioned when I had already used them recently

Have you ever been to a campfire or bonfire?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I have.

Have you ever hitchhiked?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no , .. i'd never want to be in a situation where the only way of getting home would be to trust a stranger in a car.


have you even broken a window pane / glass?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

As a kid I destroyed the class on a sliding patio door with an air rifle.

Have you ever gone swimming in a lake?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, many times.

Have you ever played Spin the Bottle?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

nope

Have you ever gone sledding/tobogganing?


----------



## lidah (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep.

Have you ever skslanbkÃ°ÂŸÂ‘Â–Ã°ÂŸÂŽÂ“Ã°ÂŸÂ’Â³Ã°ÂŸÂ‘Â*Ã°ÂŸÂÂ°


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd like to think so my memory gets hazy though because of alzeimers...

Have you ever churned butter


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried to make some with the shaking method but couldn't get it to work. Was able to do it with mixer though

Have you ever made homemade bread?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. Didn't turn out too great though. 

Have you ever kayaked?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I own a kayak but haven't used it in over a year  I mostly used it on lakes and slow rivers. Have also rented kayaks where they drop you off upstream, but was ver anxious around the people on the bus.

Have you ever made hard candy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope unless u count toffee apple? lol 
oooo speaking of which its haloween soon  OM NOM NOM 

Have u ever blamed a brother or sister for something u actully did?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, when I was little I put an apple in the exhaust pipe of our car and when my parents found out I blamed it on my sister. They eventually found out it was me and grounded me for a week. Don't know what I was thinking back then, lol 

Have you ever accidentally dropped something down the sewer?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Money. Grrrrr

Have you ever picked your nose?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, because i have to accept the nose i was born with, I didnt choose it . :b

have you ever taken some one down a peg or two?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I believe I have many times but whether they think I have is a different matter. 

Have you ever killed an animal? (insects not included)


----------



## cavelight (Oct 6, 2014)

no

have you ever walked through the woods.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes..... but on a man made path.... but a wooded area yes. 


have you ever thrown a boomerang? ( did it come back?)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes. But didn't come back...looked like it woulda hurt if it did. The thing seemed pretty heavy. 

Have you ever ridden a unicycle?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

If training wheels count.

Have you ever slapped someone?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

not slapped, but I did punch another guy in the face at secondary school after an argument that lasted all afternoon. ( not proud of it either)


have you ever broken a mirror?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah fell into a full length one steaming.

Have you ever been on a plane?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

( ^^^ karen OMG... has the 7 years of bad luck passed yet? ) 

Yes I have been on a plane..... but not a jetliner..... a little 4 seater passenger plane.

Have you ever been in the drivers cab of a train?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

drunk.? OMG yes in the past quite a few times, . however today I may only get a little tipsy. being drunk and wobbly, and disorientated is not a feeling that I like now.


last time you......climbed a tree?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

rounders? Yes did at primary school. 

have you ever ..... laughed so hard, it began to hurt a little


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Perhaps I have.

Have you ever walked some distance through snow and ice, in the middle of the night?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I've gone night walking during a full moon. It is nice how the moonlight lights up the snow.

Have you ever found a fossil?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, sir.

Have you ever taken your clothes off during a nature trail/walk in woods ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No.

Have you ever threatened someone with physical violence?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I believe so but they were nothing fancy.

Have you ever collected stones on the beach?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep! I used to collect stones, shells, sand dollars, and I loved finding beach glass. 


Have you ever snuck out of your house as a kid???


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't recall sneaking out as a kid but I did on occasion to smoke herb in my teens.

Have you ever ridden a snowmobile?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yes i have many times.. yet in cod mw2 though... hehe

have u ever been to venice, italy?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

no  but ive been to florence, milan, pompeii and sorrento.

Have you ever tripped on acid?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no
have you ever found a stray cat or dog?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

if stray means walking around by itself yeah, if it means homeless then probably not lol 

have u ever looked at the sun for more than 5 seconds?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes when I was about 10 

Have you ever drink drive d


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:yes yes but I'm a professional just because the road is spinning and upside down doesn't mean people can't stay on it...

have you ever had a pet cow....?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a photo petting a fake cow, dont ask. Have you ever pulled someones pance down? The opposite sex that is or whatever your into..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup I think :blush

Have you ever trimmed an animals nails?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 

Have you ever been out side in the nude


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Not that I recall.

Have you ever tried eating food while chewing on gum?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think so. Doubt it went great. Know sometimes I'd eat candy with gum hoping to add to its flavor

Have you ever caught a frog?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope. Never saw a reason to.

Have you ever passed out involuntarily?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, but I try not to! 

Have you ever sold something on eBay?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No 

Have you ever bought something on e bay


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, never.

Have you ever been under the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope, would like to though.

Have you ever showered with a member of the opposite sex (or same sex, or whatever you're into)?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes , opposite 

Have you ever been in the same room as someone doing a poo


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes. Public bathrooms?

Have you ever cringed so hard it measured 7.0 on the Richter Scale?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know how to measure Richters, but I'm pretty sure I haven't 

Have you ever returned something you bought online?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I have with anything online. Only canceled a few orders before they were sent.

Have you ever gone metal detecting?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No, but sounds like it would be fun. 

Have you ever had a leg cramp while in the deep end of a pool?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I get them while running!

HYE gone for a run at night?


----------



## Miss Marianne (Oct 21, 2014)

I've ran at night, but I've never gone for a run

Have you ever dropped your pizza face down and ate it anyway?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but have definitely dropped my share of good food 

Have you ever woven a basket?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No.

Have you ever seen someone urinating on a train floor or done it yourself?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


Have you ever vomited blood?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

thankfully no

have you ever gotten in trouble at school?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

yes

have you ever owned a cat?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes. His name was Oreo

Have you ever walked in the woods alone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, many times in the past

Have you ever waded in a river?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, a river of regrets

Have you ever told a hairdresser that they'd done a bad job?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No, not even when I asked for a trim and she shaved off all my hair (guess I didn't communicate it well, and she can't really put it back).

Have you ever met someone in person from any manner of dating site?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No

Have you ever ridden in a limo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever spoken back to your teacher?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think so. I know I've annoyed them by correcting them but can't remember if I've done more

Have you ever looked through a microscope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever had a broken bone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever seen a decomposed animal?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but around the house

Have you ever ate a kiwi fruit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever skipped school 10 times?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

yes
have you ever called someone a B.1.tch?


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes
Have you ever got caught picking your nose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you ever gotten a perfect score on a test?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think so or at least on quizzes

Have you ever grown your own fruits or vegetables?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever scared anyone?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever been out in the cold without a sweater?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Amon said:


> No,Have you ever been out in the cold without a sweater?


Oh yeah, I have been homeless.

Ever been asked to join a three-some?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ever been to the hospital?


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

yes, broke my wrist a few times as a teenager.

have you ever been on a motorbike?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever made a piece of pottery?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, in high school. 

Have you ever smoked pot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ever gotten revenge on someone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, only stuff things I can think of atm are things the other person was never aware of 

Have you ever eaten a salad?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever opened a safe?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope,

Have you ever had cavier?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, can't picture it being worth the price for me even with the cheaper lumpfish kind. Salmon cavier looks really gross because of the larger sized eggs

Have you ever broken a mirror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,all I did was ask it a question and it broke..Have you ever eaten a orange banana sandwich?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no

have you ever seen the statue of liberty?


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

No

Have you ever lost your keys?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Way too many times. Have locked myself out of my house and car on occasion too 

Have you ever gone hunting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever swam into the ocean?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, only dipped my feet

Have you ever built a snowman?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever passed out?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but felt close

Have you ever grown or gathered your own food?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to grow vegetables.

Have you ever traveled by a ship?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

By ferry to cross rivers and to get to islands that weren't too far away. I've also gone on boat tours before and kayaked. Haven't really traveled in the way I think you mean though

Have you ever eaten instant ramen noodles?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever changed your mind at least 3 times, all in the same situation?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha ha - yes, I guess I have.

Have you ever been on or in a helicopter ?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No but i wish i will be some day. Not in a medical or military one though :|

Have you ever said a rude thing directly to your teacher?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, but to my boss - a ****.

Have you ever gone commando for a day ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Oops no idea why I quoted that

Maybe as a kid? I wear jeans most of the time when out so that wouldn't be very comfortable. Know I have for short periods of time when I couldn't find my underwear.

Have you ever been pooped on by a bird?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes 

Have you ever done something harsh out of anger after losing in a video game? Like breaking stuff or punching someone you lost to ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not just from losing. Might've thrown something before if they were rubbing it in a lot

Have you ever played bingo?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

with my sister , yes

Have you ever showered for more than 1 hour?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever gave something you really like to someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever injured yourself?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tons of times. No broken bones or stitches though.

Have you ever eaten meat from a reptile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever had a dream come true?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

If you mean the ones you see during night, No
But my dreams in life, yes, some of them have come true.

Have you ever dropped your phone in the toilet?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No.
Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever murdered someone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, not yet

Have you ever walked out onto a frozen lake or river?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

No, Have you ever gone hunting?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever broke something expensive?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I shot out a 500-600 dollar patio window with an air rifle as a kid. It crackled the whole glass pane I hit

Have you ever sold something that you made?


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Only my lies as my internet friends suggest

Have you ever got high properly?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever dissected an animal for a science class or another reason?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever scratched your fingernails down a chalkboard?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No
Have you ever tried snowboarding?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

No

Have you ever enjoyed something, even though it's boring?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you ever ran to the point of vomiting?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever slept outside(can be in a tent)?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I've slept in a tent on multiple occasions whilst growing up. Hated it just as much every time, all sweaty with bad air. 

Have you ever done a kickflip?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No.

Have you ever been too scared to get on an escalator?


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

No.

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Sadly yes. 

Have you ever skipped school or work before?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Constantly

have you _not_?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I called in sick at every school and work I've gone to when I wasn't really sick. Sometimes way too much. Didn't help with all my sleeping problems and at some places I just was miserable.

Have you ever eaten directly out of a cooking pan or pot instead of moving your food to a plate or bowl?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

No,I don't think so...

Have you ever had any pets?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever licked an ice cold pole and got your tongue stuck to it?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. I've felt my fingers stick to things before when they were wet and touched something very cold though. Glad I've never got stuck

Have you ever dried or smoked your own food?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, i can absolutly nothing about making food.

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No 


Have you ever shot bee's with a water pistol pretending they were enemy aircraft...?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sure I have...

Have you ever ate chapstick or lipstick?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes
Have you ever eaten a whole raw chilli?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No


Have you ever tried to print money using a colour photocopier ...?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, but I wouldn't be replying if I had >

Have you ever trimmed an animals nails? human animals don't count :b


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes
Have you ever had something stolen?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yes. The things I bought from my parents' money :lol
Have you ever cried in front of your teacher/boss?


----------



## alienshe (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes. I was so angry I started to cry a bit.
Have you ever hugged a tree?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm, maybe when I'm just leaning against them, if that makes sense? :b but actually hugging one, no

Have you ever sat in this thread trying to think of a good "have you ever" for over 2 minutes?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh yes

Have you ever seen someone jump in a river etc after a night out clubbing or whatever, or done it yourself?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I can recall. I've thought it would be fun to just jump into a river or lake but I don't go clubbing, etc

Have you ever climbed a rope?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes XD many times. 

Have you ever pretended to faint in bed?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes 
Won 17 dollars in lotto . 

Have you ever wet your pants as an adult while out and about or at work


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Grog said:


> Yes
> Won 17 dollars in lotto .
> 
> Have you ever wet your pants as an adult while out and about or at work


only a little bit but it was at a friend's house when i was laughing really hard. and i was only technically an adult at 18

have you ever had someone's hands on/in your private parts without them being someone you were getting jiggy with?

i phrased that in such a lame way and i'm just as proud of it as i am ashamed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I can recall

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Have you ever gone to a party as an adult?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a work party once

Have you ever tried to sell your soul?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't even know what that means.

Have you built a tree house (or nailed steps through the bark to climb it  )?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

senkora said:


> I don't even know what that means.
> 
> Have you built a tree house (or nailed steps into the bark to climb it  )?


Was mostly just kidding around. I meant like how people claim you can sell your soul to the devil for things.

Haven't built a tree house, but I've built snow forts. Did want a tree house as a kid but never happened

Have you ever grown a plant from seed?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Was mostly just kidding around. I meant like how people claim you can sell your soul to the devil for things.
> 
> Haven't built a tree house, but I've built snow forts. Did want a tree house as a kid but never happened
> 
> Have you ever grown a plant from seed?


Oh ... yea ... I've never wanted to do that. Wanted to die, but somehow never occurred to me all I needed to do was give up my soul.

I think I only have one good MC1R allele, so I prolly only have half a soul anyway. 

And yes, I have grown sunflowers from seeds, and an orange tree, and and other things growing up when my parents kept a garden.

Have you ever dove from a diving board? (Previous question was a fail.)


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Actually, I don't think I have.

Have you ever gone the whole day thinking it was another day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever bled profusely?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anything that was bad enough to need stitches

Have you ever gone camping? I haven't despite a lot of walks/outings in the outdoors


----------



## Anne1236 (Jun 15, 2014)

i have

Have you ever fallen asleep in the sun with your hand on your face, and then woke up with a hand shaped mark ?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I don't sleep unless it's at night.

Have you ever sent an e-mail/text trashing someone... to the person you were trashing?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

no but that would be soo awkward 

have you ever eaten an ant?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of

Have you ever eat cooked frogs legs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. I wasn't overly impressed but maybe that is because the only ones I ever had, I cooked myself. Maybe someone who had experience would've cooked them even better.

Have you ever ate a fruit or vegetable from a plant you grew yourself?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

no

Have you ever eaten alligator meat?


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

no, but it's an interesting idea

have you ever yelled at a kid or a baby?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Most definitely I do it all the time just for fun and just after I steal their lolly pop and push them over all bully like .  stupid kids . 


Have you ever tweaked someone's nipple , not your own


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Many times.

Have you ever had sex in a tree?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope 

Have you ever gone to church?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

In my teens. Scariest [email protected]@ ever!!!

Have you ever sharted?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Nope, but almost a few times.

Have you ever cut your hair and regretted it?


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

Every time!

Have you ever, buried your face in your hands coz no one around you understands, or has the slightest idea what it is that makes you be?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure I have

Have you ever gone on an Easter egg hunt?


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, multiple times, as a child.

Have you ever swam in the ocean?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

As in legit swimming. No, cause I can't swim lol

Do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

--


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not particularly

Have you ever built something?


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

Many, many things. I'm a sculptor.


Have you ever lived on a farm?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Have you shook someone else hand, when you knowingly know your hands are still dirty?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

yes! usually when eating but i did warn them and they didn't mind!

have you ever tried writing a song?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever written a poem?


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

No

Have you ever refreshed your screen many times in the hope you've got new email?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure if specifically for email, but I've done that a lot for sure when waiting for replies on forums, etc

Have you ever fell asleep in a bathtub?


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes I have. And when I woke up, the water was FREEZING cold!!!!

Have you ever walked the wide open countryside and being able to see miles and miles around you, and hearing nothing but the wind through the trees and in your ears?


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes. 

Have you ever sleepwalked?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not that I recall

Have you ever been spooked out?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes while walking into a bathroom

Have you ever had someone like you but you didnt like them back


----------



## Irishlioness (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes  dublin zoo!!

Have you ever loved someone so much you'd give an arm for?... lolol just kidding

Have you ever sat by a river and watched the stars??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Supported a sports team?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really. I've bought Detroit Tiger's merchandise for my Dad

Have you ever owned an aquarium?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

No but once i owned a fish tank but there weren't any fish in it

Have you ever waited but the phone for someone to call or text?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, if I was expecting a call

Have you ever gone skiing?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I took a skiing lesson with 6-year-olds a couple years back. It was awkward but fun. I learned to do the pizza again.

Have you ever eaten so much of something that you got sick, and that killed your desire to ever eat that particular thing again?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever gone to a professional sports game?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No

Have you ever gone a week without showering


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Farideh said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever gone a week without showering


6 months when I was 10.

I can go week(s), it is nothing to me. Believe if you want, but I really don't stink.

Have you ever dropped your phone/handheld electronic in a toilet?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

No. 
Have you ever drank so much alcohol that you puked?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I rarely drink

Have you written or carved your name or something else on something you shouldn't have?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes in grade school, it was a school chair I got in trouble but i didn't care I got to keep the chair. Which i still have, in my room.

have you ever intentionally broken a mirror?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I recall, but I wouldn't be surprised. I've definitely broken some accidentally.

Have you ever gone to a psychic?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

no but I have been hypnotized and that was cool 

Have you ever helped someone in danger?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

All I can think of was stopped once when I saw a lady slip on the ice and fall. Someone else and I helped her to her feet. She was from Canada I think and didn't want to get checked out at the hospital because she was visiting the Us or something.

Have you ever gone trick or treating?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

never, not american

have you ever posted your pic here?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have in the past

Have you ever carved a pumpkin?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Nah, unfortunately

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen dozens

Have you ever used a ouija board?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

yes once at school

have you learnt a different language before?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, Spanish, and I will try to pick up some Hungarian.

HYE written with one of those old-time quill pens?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but it would be fun to try. Have used a calligraphy pen

Have you ever eaten raw potato?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but only in very small amounts

Have you ever owned an aquarium?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

*No, I have not. Maybe when I was very young, but I cannot remember.

Have you ever seen the northern lights, in person?*


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No, I haven't.

Have you ever been to Greece?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Have you ever been to Spain?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, have only been to the United States and Canada

Have you ever grown aquarium plants?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope

Have you ever played paintball?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but used to want to get a paintball gun

Have you ever gone sledding?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

yes, all the time as a kid. 

Have you ever had inpatient (overnight) surgery?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever sold something on eBay?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a few items

Have you ever visited another country?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever taken in a stray animal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really, but I've taken in a few injured toads and a garter snake that I saw out on 50 degree day during a December. I probably should've assumed the garter snake would find its way back to its hibernation spot but it seemed so sluggish. My mom found out and made me give it to a vet. One of the injured toads I kept until it was well and the other I gave to the vet mentioned before. It likely had to have its leg amputated.

Have you ever built something?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a lot of things.

Did you ever broke something in your house on purpose when you were little?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I can recall

Have you ever been to a beach?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, I've even pissed in the great lakes.

Have you ever been to another state/province?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I've been to Ontario and a lot of different states

Have you ever gone rollerblading?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


Have you ever hit a celebrity in the face with a door? (I have :um )


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Um no

Have you ever have had a panic situation?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever hit a celebrity in the face with a door? (I have :um )


I have never seen a celebrity, so no.

Which celebrity btw ?

Have you ever turned your music up to full blast in your car will all windows down?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I have never seen a celebrity, so no.
> 
> Which celebrity btw ?
> 
> Have you ever turned your music up to full blast in your car will all windows down?


Yes.

(Valerie Bertinelli)

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not that I am aware of.

Have you ever pee'd in a park?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, if ones with forests and walking trails count

Have you ever baked cookies?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

All the time

Have you ever made homemade macaroni and cheese?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No - but I have actually thought about it this week,

Have you ever run a stop sign?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A few times by accident for sure

Have you ever made homemade pizza?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

All the time

Have you ever been to a movie theatre


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


Have you ever been skiing?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, it was very fun.

Have you ever tried to do a "Joker laugh" from Batman?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever slammed your big toe in the car door?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, but I have hit my head.

Have you ever broken a toe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (But I did slam one in the car door. The nail later fell off.)




Have you ever had a root canal?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever had a charlie horse/muscle spasm in your foot?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmao no wtf, not in my foot.

Have you ever smoked weed?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Couple times. 

Have you ever seen or encountered a dangerous wild animal(poisonous snake, wolf, bear, alligator, etc) too close for comfort?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A snake, might not have been poisonous, but possibly. I used to see bears all the time in Canada.

Have you ever laughed so hard, you didn't make any noise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,Have you ever visited hell?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Does listening to Satanic Metal qualify? lol

Have you ever driven a snowmobile?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I wish! We don't have snow here.

Have you ever fallen through a trampoline?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not that I recall.

Have you ever been to a college?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I are an college graduate.




Have you ever been poked in the eye with a sharp stick? oke


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

No. but I've been poked in the eye by a sharp corner of an envelope 

Have you ever been lost in another country?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.



Have you ever been hit in the head with a shovel?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Ive had some close calls but ultimately no haha.

Have you ever run out of gas while driving?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, once.


Have you ever seen your neighbor naked?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Nope, and I certainly don't wish too

Have you ever driven across the country?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Yes, once.


Holy crap! that is harrowing, running out of gas is in my top three fears of driving


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

novalax said:


> Holy crap! that is harrowing, running out of gas is in my top three fears of driving


Yeah, I was only about a mile from home and a gas station was just down the road. It was more embarrassing than anything else. I had to walk to the gas station and borrow a gas can from the guy, then hike back to the car, then drive down to the gas station and return the can. The guy thought it was funny. To make it worse, it was snowing - actually it was a blizzard! - at the time. I learned my lesson. :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

novalax said:


> Nope, and I certainly don't wish too
> 
> Have you ever driven across the country?


Not across the country but I've been to all the Western states.

Have you ever been in a traffic accident?


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

yes when i was 16 i was in the passenger seat of a 2003 dodge durango. An f150 smacked the side of us and spun us around. we were facing where we came from. I cussed out my brother the whole time. he was driving. 


have you ever been pulled over by a cop?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several times.



Have you ever been in the ER?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Unfortunately yes

Have you ever been sailing?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Yeah, I was only about a mile from home and a gas station was just down the road. It was more embarrassing than anything else. I had to walk to the gas station and borrow a gas can from the guy, then hike back to the car, then drive down to the gas station and return the can. The guy thought it was funny. To make it worse, it was snowing - actually it was a blizzard! - at the time. I learned my lesson. :um


I'd be terrified! that sounds like the perfect storm. The closest I've ever come is having a few miles left in the tank, except i was on the other side of the country on the highway. My soul died a little that day.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen a robbery?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not that I recall, but when I was 6ish I tried breaking into the next door neighbors house, lol.

Have you ever made waffles from scratch?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Have you ever been wacked in the head with a 2x4?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, yes, more than once. I grew up around construction workers... so it wasn't that rare.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, but I've always found it later.

Have you ever bought something, and your parents strongly dislike it?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My Mom let me buy a crayfish and a corn snake. She disliked both. Actually there were other exotic pets she disliked. She made me get rid of my corn snake and my red worm farm. She was a good mother for trying to let me keep those things though. I put her under a lot of pressure.

Have you ever gone fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Have you ever stayed locked in a room for more than a day?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

So she let you buy em, then told you to get rid of them ?

No

Have you ever use a fire extinguisher before?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, thankfully I've never had to use one. I hope I never have reason to.

Have you ever taken a ride in a hot air balloon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> So she let you buy em, then told you to get rid of them ?


Yep lol I really pressured her at times though

No to the hot air balloon. Have been to a hot air balloon festival before though

Have you ever sold something online?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nah.

Have you taken a risk for a very good friend?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep

Have you ever gone scuba diving?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever destroyed something very expensive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. (Totaled my car once)



Have you ever seen Bigfoot?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, but I have lots of large hairy people in my family, including me.

Have you ever failed a class before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sadly, yes. :um



Have you ever fallen down the stairs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

On purpose, probably. I don't remember if it ever happened on accident.

Have you been caught checking out another person of your opposite gender?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever spilled liquid over your keyboard?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, beer, multiple times.

Have you ever gone skiing?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, back in Canada... school field trip. Was fun.

Have you ever skated before? (I never actually learned how; such a disappointment)


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever been to a observatory?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Have you ever been hit by a car?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Once. A cabbie was looking the other way while making a right turn. He wasn't going fast or anything so it was just a bump.

Have you ever traveled alone?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever driven a car?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Have you ever been to the capital city of your state/country?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, many times. Mainly because I live in commuting distance. Have also previously lived and worked there too.

Have you ever gone to a cinema alone?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

EDIT: No. (guy above answered previous q before me)

Have you ever urinated in public?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope, but I've seen many others do it.

Have you ever thrown up on someone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh... kinda messy here...

Yes, pee'd in public, and I briefly threw up on someone

Have you been on a ferris wheel?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes, when I was a wee little gal.
They give me too much anxiety, I'd rather get adrenaline rushes from swingsets.


Have you ever eaten a fried banana peanut butter sandwich ?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

No.

Have you ever used an enema?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, but that sound good, and screams Elvis, lol.

Have you ever seen a bear?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Not irl, no.

Have you ever 'experimented' with the same sex?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw my first wild black bear in November. It was crossing a country road at night a short distance from my house. Was a shock because I'm not used to bears being in my part of Michigan.

Replied at the same time lol No to the same sex question

Have you ever adopted a pet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several. I'm probably going to adopt a kitty very soon.



Have you ever had a fishing hook caught in your skin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I snagged my cousin in the cheek with one once when I went to cast and didn't know he was behind me.

Have you ever wondered what bats think about?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not specifically but I sometimes wonder what goes on in the heads of animals

Have you ever made something art or craft related as an adult(if you are a teen, something that wasn't a school assignment as a teen)?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, a few times. I write screenplays for hobbies, drew a few building sketches because I'm interested in architecture stuffs.

Have you been to a sleep over before you turned 15?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Definitely before I was 15

Have you ever swam in a lake?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Tons of times

Have you ever given a homeless person money, or food?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Money two times. Mostly because of being pressured and social anxiety.

Have you ever smoked fish or another type of meat?


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been to the Griffith Observatory and the OC Observatory. 

Have you ever had sashimi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Um, ok... ehh...

Yes, I've smoked meat... and no, never even heard of sashimi...

Have you ever been caught masturbating?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I never caught anyone catching me

have you ever watched gay porn?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, and I've only watched 1 porno in my life.

Have you ever spied on someone through a telescope?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Have you ever adopted a stray animal?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever gotten a virus on your computer?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes plenty of times

Have you ever seen a spirit/Ghost?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever fallen down and cracked your head open?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever played an MMO?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Have you ever dropped something important?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, often.

Have you ever called the police?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When I was like 4, I called the police when our mom was gone out and my older brother was watching us... I think he didn't let me do something so I called the police. I forget what happened after that.

Have you ever been patted down?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Only by myself.

Have you ever taken a dump outside?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah

Have you ever parked in a parking spot reserved for someone else? (handicapped included)


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No, I don't drive

Have you ever been to Germany?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Have you ever laughed at someones injury?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I can recall. Anxiety has caused me to nervous laugh about someone being sick though 

Have you ever locked your keys in your car? I have more than once :doh


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I don't have a car, yet.

Have you ever been suspended from school?


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope but if I could go back I would stage a fight with someone on purpose which would get me suspended.

Have you ever hopped between your legs over one of those mini poles in front of stores? I do this all the time.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm sure I have

Have you ever showered yourself in Axe body spray? or perfume for girl's?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, did use a little cologne last week though

Have you ever grilled food outside?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

All the time

Have you ever had a campfire?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep, too many times to count

Have you ever made popcorn on the stove?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


Have you ever seen Bigfoot?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. Remember in the newspaper there were people who thought Bigfoot was in a state recreation area near me. If I remember correctly it was based on weird broken branches that were up high and not actually seeing Bigfoot or footprints. Haven't heard more about it. Supposedly there are wolf men or wolf like creatures in Michigan and Wisconsin too

Have you ever seen a spirit or ghost?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Seen things done or heard stuff, but never seen

Have you ever broke in a place at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Have you ever swam in shark infested waters?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, closest is stepping in the ocean

Have you ever sewed?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I learned how(but not very well) as a kid.

Have you ever gone surfing?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a garage sale?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope not american, have you ever drunk texted someone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, is garage sales an American only thing or something?

And no, I've never drunk texted.

Have you ever cried in class?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know, maybe back in first grade I did or something. :stu


Have you ever been hunting?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

nope have you ever sniffed someone else's underwear?



Baldy Nohairs said:


> Lol, is garage sales an American only thing or something?


yes I'm pretty sure it is an american only thing


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think so

Have you ever been recommended to something by so many people, then end up hating whatever it was to the point of destroying it/leaving it.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

YES

Have you ever slaughtered your own food?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

No, **** that

Have you ever cat called someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many, many times.


Have you ever blown a snot bubble out of your nose?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Yes, many, many times.
> 
> Have you ever blown a snot bubble out of your nose?


Lol, I used to all the time!

Have you ever been caught eatting your buggers by someone other than family?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

smeeble said:


> YES
> 
> Have you ever slaughtered your own food?


If you don't mind me asking, what was recommended to you? It seems like you really have something in mind, lol. :grin2:


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was recommended to you? It seems like you really have something in mind, lol. :grin2:


Well, I don't really share alot of common interests with my family and there have been multiple occasions were i've have to participate. Like camping, hunting, DOGS in general (they train dogs...), or large family gatherings(yikes). also I don't really like game of thrones or alot of action movies which they always try to get me to watch, lol


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

smeeble said:


> Well, I don't really share alot of common interests with my family and there have been multiple occasions were i've have to participate. Like camping, hunting, DOGS in general (they train dogs...), or large family gatherings(yikes). also I don't really like game of thrones or alot of action movies which they always try to get me to watch, lol


I agree with Game of Thrones X10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Have you ever been in an argument about a movie or book?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever played a video game for more than 12 hours straight?


----------



## Jenniten (Feb 28, 2016)

I was probably sick some time and played Pokemon for a while, but not for twelve hours.

Have you ever read for six hours straight?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I hate reading.

Have you ever made homemade bread before?


----------



## Jenniten (Feb 28, 2016)

You hate reading" O_O (just kidding)

I helped my mom make bread years ago maybe. So, probably.

Have you ever gone through a period where you called your parent/parents by their first name?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never my mom, but I call my step-dad by his first name.

Have you ever picked on someone?

(And I know you're not kidding about being surprised I don't like reading )


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever cooked a steak before?

(I can relate. I bullied/picked on a kid that was in grade 1 while I was in grade 3. A few grades later I became friends with his brother and we made up. I still feel terrible for it tho.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever broken a mirror?


----------



## dntwrrybhppy (Feb 6, 2016)

Every time I look in one. 

Have you ever yelled at someone you didn't know very well?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes I have. Usually I don't mind.

Have you ever run for a train/bus only to have the doors closed in your face, followed by watching it drive off?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever threw up on someone? (besides from when you were a baby)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, I did when I was 13. I get terrible motion sickness. Went to a local fair with my best friend. It was a muggy summer night. She talked me into getting on the octopus ride. I didn't mind rollercoasters, because they don't spin around. Even the Teacups at Disneyland can make me hurl. I knew the octopus rotated in the air, but didn't realize each individual seat rotated, as well. Double your spinning pleasure.

Well, I let my friend know I was queasy. She yelled, to the guy running the ride, to stop it and let us off because I was going to be sick. Well, instead, the madafaka (Lol, oh how I've wanted to put that word back into circulation on here, @Mr Bacon) laughed through his tooth and sped the ride up instead.

Terrified of puking as we spun through the air, I swallowed back down what had reached my mouth. Faced with the super grossness of the vomit taste and what I'd just done, I hurled. When you hurl in the air on a spinning octopus ride, you can call it nothing, but hurl. It Went.Every.Where.

On.Every.One. Including carny guy who was no longer laughing and had to unlock the slimy bar to let us out. It reeked. I hope he was the one who had to clean it. Amazingly, my best friend stayed my bestie that year. She had gotten the worst of it. :/

Have you ever lit your farts on fire?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried to but failed.



Have you ever fallen down an elevator shaft?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen whales in the wild?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever seen a dead sea lion on the beach?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No

have you ever had a late night campfire on the beach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not on the beach but have had many in the mountains.


Have you ever been stung by a hornet?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

no

Have you ever cut your foot in the ocean?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had a virus on your computer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, closest thing was malware, from downloading a dvd playing program.

Have you ever made a joke to a group of friends, and then no one laughed, yet you were ballin' from it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Have you ever held up a liquor store?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I tried, but it was too heavy and my arms gave out. 

Did you ever win any money on a lottery ticket?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I don't play the lottery

Have you ever gotten bit by a tick?


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes in science camp. I woke up one cold morning and saw a bloody bug bite on my hand that looked like it may have came from a tick. So I checked my body to see if it was still on me. Felt a bump on my back with my fingers and pulled the tick out. Till this very day I have had this absurd paranoia of me having lyme disease because I didn't extract the tick correctly.

Have you ever crashed into anything when riding a bike?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

nope, don't even know how to ride a bike

Have you ever broke into somewhere?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever thrown a rock at a Grizzly Bear?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, no.

Have you ever had a cop behind you while driving, and you get so nervous and do something stupid - causing you to get pulled over?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Almost.


Have you ever drunk toilet water?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, unless I was like 1 or 2

Have you tried free-styling a rap before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Have you ever made homemade ice cream?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've thought of trying it. I think it would be more worth my time to try to make frozen custard since that stuff isn't cheap at Culver's 

Have you ever been bit by someone?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. Good bites though. 

Have you ever been bit by a animal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. At least one dog, cats, a hamster, a guinea pig, garter snakes, a cockatiel, a painted turtle, European green toads(didn't hurt), small lizards(didn't hurt, just surprising), mosquitoes, ticks, leeches, and probably other things I'm forgetting  

Have you ever baked a cake?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

all the time

Have you ever flied a kite?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I used to fly kites a lot with my dad. I have a stunt kite too but haven't used it in a lot of years.

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever had a tooth pulled?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not yet

Have you ever watched a whole season of a show in a day?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, most I got was like 15/24.

How you ever been jealous of something your friend got, then you broke it on purpose?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

omg no

Have you ever been kicked by a mule?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever broken something in a fit of anger?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever uploaded a video to youtube?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever been fired from a job?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only have been laid off. If I hadn't quit my last job I think I would've been fired eventually though.

Have you ever eaten food while in a grocery store?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Have you ever jumped out of a moving vehicle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, last year my mom was dropping me off at work, and I decided to say "you don't have to stop" (reenacting the scene from "The Heat"), she was only going maybe 2-5 mph and I dunno what happened, but I actually got out of the truck while it was moving. I really didn't mean to. 

Have you ever hit/bump/scratch someone's car on accident while parking?


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever seen a meteor shower?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah, I can't remember the last time I seen stars period.

Have you ever eaten frog legs before?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

No :/
Have you ever thought about heaven?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When I was smaller.

Have you ever been to a museum? which kind if so?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, a musuem of natural science, pretty cool

Have you ever been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever been pinched by a crab's claw?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever caught lion ants?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? No.



Have you ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Have you ever thrown your controller in a rage fit?


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes, many times actually 

Have you ever traveled outside the country?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I moved countries.

Have you ever rode on the grocery cart despite what the caution pictures show?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Have you ever had gas while shopping at Wal-Mart?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I dont go to walmart, so no

Have you ever laughed at a reeeally inappropriate time?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally dropped something in a store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably. 


Have you ever been high?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever opened a bottle in a store, and proceeded to drink it while shopping, yet you still paid for the "empty" bottle at the end. (Perhaps my #1 pet peeve, sorry lol)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I've seen many people do that. They'll also open a bag of chips and eat them.



Have you ever been so wasted you couldn't stand up?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, haven't been wasted yet.

Have you ever cried when you saw someone else cry?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

just once

Have you ever made a bouquet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...no :um



Have you ever farted while in the checkout line at the store?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably, wouldn't doubt it.

Have you had to leave a room because you were laughing so hard at something, yet not one else was laughing... making you look like a retard.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



Have you ever been sprayed by a skunk?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever walked a dog?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think so

Have you ever combed a cat or dog?


----------



## PsychoChan (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes! :3

Have you ever fantasized livng a completely different life?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes!

Have you ever babysat?


----------



## Frangipane (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep! 

Have you ever taken a horse riding lesson?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Have you ever shoveled cow ****?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes

Have you ever put together a skeleton?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever sprained your ankle?


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Ouch. No, though.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, just traffic tickets.



Have you ever fallen down a hillside?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kinda, yes

Have you even been in a hostage situation


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope..

Have you ever starred at your cat for 10 minutes like that in the picture?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not for 10 minutes, lol, but I have done it.

Have you ever been in a store while it was being robbed?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever gotten sick on a plane?


----------



## Watching (Aug 7, 2015)

Not as sick as he person I read the Koran out load to for the entire flight.

Have you ever done more than 10 pull ups?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

When I was a kid - yes.
Could do lots of pull ups then.
*
Have you ever farted loudly in an audience while at a theater or a concert and everyone heard you?*

LOL.
(I have NO idea what made me think of that - LOL).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



Have you ever seen your neighbor's bathroom(s)?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever witnessed a car accident?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, only one tho. It was a fender bender at the red light

Have you ever swore at your teacher?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not to their face anyway.



HYE purchased something you were later embarrassed about?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes.

Have you ever snored so loudly that you woke yourself up?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE ever lost your temper in front of a group of strangers?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, I rarely lose my temper. Well, until recently, but I know how to contain in social situations.

HYE been to a funeral?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in prison?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only on a tour as a kid when a prison opened in my area

Have you ever made your own deep fried food?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, I cook a lot.

HYE been told to leave work?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE ever been to Las Vegas?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just driving thru. It's beautiful all lit up at night (seen from the interstate).

Have you ever been to a casino?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



HYE been pranked?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Only once or twice. 2 weeks ago my instructor moved all of our backpacks (we were in the lab) and put them into a nearby closet. We were "kinda" "panicking". He "warned" us many times that they may get stolen.

HYE told someone they should _____ to make them appear more attractive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



HYE been in a fistfight?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When I was like 10

HYE pleasured yourself in someone else's home?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE bought a nudie magazine?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever been caught masturbating?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been bungee jumping?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

HYE jumped off a cliff into water?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE hit an animal with your car?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

HYE honked your horn at someone taking too long to start?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.



HYE knocked someone out?


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

NOPE but I want to.
Hye done it with someone in a public place.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Done it? like... hehe, the "S" word? Then no :serious:

HYE shown someone a video you found absolutely hilarious, yet they didn't even smirk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fake laughter mostly..Have you ever been in so much pain you screamed?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Fake laughter mostly..Have you ever been in so much pain you screamed?


No, but I have yelled (not screamed) once right before busting my *** skateboarding. I didn't even mean to yell, it just came unconsciously as I realized I was about to fall. That fall did hurt, but I found it so weird that I had uncontrollably yelled (really loud) right before it happened.

hye killed an animal.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No! Unless wasps count, they can occasionally be a nuisance indoors in summer

Have you ever used a really filthy and/or smelly public toilet?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've used on, not smelled tho?

HYE been recommended to a certain restaurant because of their great food, yet you found the food to be disgusting?


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Panda Express xo Had the orange chicken and got sick.

Have you ever met a famous person?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, barely even SEEN a famous person. I think the closest I've gotten was an american idol contestant that didn't win.

HYE seriously thought about running away?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.



HYE been naked in public?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

HYE been called to the principals office for something good?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

We call them head teachers in England but ermm. I can't remember now it's been awhile haha. I've definitely been called there for something bad tho 

Have you ever done bungie jumping?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, but would like to some day.

HYE dropped food on the floor (in a public place) then pick it back up, and proceeded to eat it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

5 seconds rule right? it's allowed  haha no I haven't  

would you ever laugh at a stranger if u saw them trip over?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I don't laugh when that happens to people. Well... unless it turns out like this:










HYE stolen something kinda valuable from a friend?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope.. just clothes.

Hye returned a gift?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think

Have you ever played the lottery?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE gambled in a casino?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. Not really my thing though, house always wins.

How you ever unexpectedly fell in a body of water?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

if being pushed counts, yes

have you ever eaten a worm 0x0


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Uggghh hell no never lol
Have you ever written a song?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes! Im a rapper. Sometimes. Im buying a new microphone to record songs though!
Have you ever played a sports game?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Back in school during P.E., yeah

HYE been in a convo with someone over the phone (call or text) that put in the wrong number, and you've never met?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

Have you ever taken a wrong turn and continued that way for over 15 minutes?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, haven't been driving that long.

HYE had surgery before?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No, I had stitches once tho if that counts? 

Have you ever watched one of those "try not to laugh" youtube videos and turned it off halfway through cus none of it's even funny lol >.<


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

All the time, haha

HYE argued with someone on youtube over something totally ridiculous?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I don't post comments on youtube and very rarely read them  

Have you ever smashed your screen on your phone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



HYE been late to work/school?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never, ever, been late to school. Work is a bit confusing, It'd be better if I should up about 30 minutes earlier than I usually do, but since my boss know's my reasoning's, he doesn't really care.

HYE been ice fishing?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I'm not a fan of fishing too much sitting around waiting  

Have you ever had an electric shock? (static shock doesn't count) ^^


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I get shocked all the time, but nothing serious.

HYE been on a tour?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. 

Have you ever had anything stolen from you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep my little sister steals stuff all the time so I have a lock on my door now  

Have you ever bought something that was broken or didn't work but you didn't want to cause a scene so you kept it


----------



## IzzyWizzy (Apr 3, 2016)

Well sort of......I ordered prescription sunglasses but they gave me the wrong frames , but I didn't say anything to cause a scene






Have you ever laughed at something you maybe shouldn't have?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I try not to laugh at peoples mistakes if I wouldn't find it funny if it had happened to me. 

But, I am sure I have.

HYE been pranked by a police officer?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I can't say that I have. The joke was always on me. :stu

HYE been pulled over while running?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I *think*

Have you ever won a contest?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


HYE been to an NFL game?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Have you ever been to a state fair?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many times.



HYE seen a bald eagle in the wild?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think so

HYE bullied someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE had a heavy object fall on you?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Many times

HYE sneezed on someone purposely?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fired a firearm?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A few times when I was 10 or 11

HYE asked an opposite gender for their number, then never call/text them?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

nupe

HAve you ever been soo frustated you stopped caring and than when you got successfull cared again?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Omg, it's in words. All the time.

HYE made pancakes from scratch (not Bisquick mix )


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had your car break down in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever had a car that lasted over 350k miles?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever had a car that lasted over 350k miles?


No, but I just surpassed 220,000 miles in my ten-year-old car this week.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

HYE worn someone elses underwear?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooo... :no



HYE been pulled over by the police?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, only been "driving" for a few months tho

HYE been to a sleepover?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

mais oui

Have you ever broken a law (other than the ones everyone breaks like jaywalking & speeding etc.)?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, not that I can recall. I purposely jay walk (and proud of it!), I'm terrified of the little crosswalks, lol. But you said those don't count.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yes I have.


Have you ever held hands with someone of the same sex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup
HYE been to the beach during a storm?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not sure beach, but the lake many times

HYE seen Scary Movie 2?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Yes, love that movie!


Have you ever gotten a mani-pedi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah

Have you ever seen _A Haunted House 1 or 2?_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE caught a rat in your house?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, disgusting...

HYE been caught in the act of farting in a grocery store?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, but in the grocery section of a dollar store. same thing basically?

HYE questioned your sexuality?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not seriously, no.

HYE had candy from a foreign country?


----------



## invisibleONE1983 (May 12, 2016)

No.
HYE punched someone in the face?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

HYE been to a dental surgeon?


----------



## invisibleONE1983 (May 12, 2016)

Yes, when I had my wisdom teeth removed.

HYE been fired from a job?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

neva! but I've only ever worked one, and it was on a contract 

Have you ever... made a large group of people (5+) all laugh ?


----------



## invisibleONE1983 (May 12, 2016)

Actually yes. Thankfully

HYE been involved in a car accident?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

HYE gotten sick while at work?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



HYE been to the ER as a patient?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes

Have you ever been chased by cows?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever yawned practically ALL day long?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

At work most days, yes.  I get bored easily 

Have you ever (successfully) baked a batch of cookies?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

All the time. I can bake a lot of foods!

HYE been mugged?


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope.

HYE been outside of your home country?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yup - I have two homes now.

HYE been caught watching something (not necessarily porn) that you didn't want people to know about?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes



HYE heard a wild wolf howl?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, from the solitude of my tent

Have you ever caught a rooster?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had an ingrown toenail?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been dealing with those fuggers for the past 3-4 years. I may actually have it fixed since last week. Funny you bring it up, lol.

HYE have a whole fingernail torn off?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
hye seen an eagle in thd wild?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah. We have a nice college in my town that has eagles. And even an eagle cam on the internet. 

Have you ever left your country?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes I used to go abroad in most years, but sadly not for about 12 years

Have you ever visited a cave that's open to the public or been spelunking?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, we went to the underground caves a few years ago. Here's the website, for pictures: Mystic Caverns

HYE watched a movie made before the 1920's?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever had a garage sale?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - many years ago.

HYE had a root canal?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

HYE had a fancy for your dentist or doctor?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever slept (well) on the ground outside?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep

HYE had a Klondike bar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE passed a class without putting little to no effort into it?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I would definitely have done that occasionally at School and Uni, though it certainly wasn't the norm

Have you ever passed notes in class?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever stole something intentionally from a store?


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. I stole a little iron-on shooting star stamp from the fabric store when I was 5. My mom marched me back inside and made me face the cashier, apologize, and return it.

Have you ever met someone's doppelganger before?


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Nah, too bad, would've been fun.

Have you ever slept in class?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

HYE put ketchup on your scrambled eggs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..HYE slept for 24 hours?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

HYE been in a bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, a time or two... or three. 

Have you ever chosen a baby's name?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope

HYE been rude to a cashier?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope. I try my best to be polite.

HYE taken a drink out of the store, and proceeded to drink it - then paying for the empty bottle at the cash.

That's like my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..that's just odd
HYE stepped on a drug needle?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No!

Have you ever had a near death experience?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Amon said:


> No..that's just odd


I'm glad someone finally agrees!



Cascades said:


> Have you ever had a near death experience?


Apparently not, since I don't remember... but I wouldn't doubt it.

HYE scratched someones back (cause they couldn't reach it)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE found money on the floor?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yupp free $35 

Have you ever fb stalked someone ( all their pics, status' etc) ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really to the extreme like that. I sometimes check on an ex friend, but I only briefly look.

Have you ever gone on a picnic?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it is a cheap date

have you ever had jury duty?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I've received a notice in the mail a couple times but was later told I wasn't needed.


HYE been to Hawaii?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, haven't gone anywhere west of Arkansas

HYE flushed the toilet mid pee to race the water?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever wanted to be an astronaut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE received death threats?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

HYE been pulled over for something like a broken headlight, and there is too many officers for that whole ordeal


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmm... I don't think so. Trying to think if there ever been a time when there were more than 2 cars....just can't remember. But yeah I don't there has been a time like that. 

Hye slipped and fell in the tub or shower?


----------



## Isthismylife (Jun 7, 2016)

Nope, I have scrapped my back on the faucet, hurt way worse then I could have imagined.

Have you ever held a baby goat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE had an account of yours hacked?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not that I was ever aware of.

Have you ever played an MMORPG and given someone your account to play?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been chased by an animal?


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

No!

HYE climbed a mountain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever followed a book series to the end?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

There's only two "real" books I've ever read cover to cover; Robinson Crusoe and Robin Hood.

So, no :/

HYE picked your nose in public?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever slept through your alarm clock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE lied to your boss?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably, but something small that wouldn't have caused anything, tho.

HYE given out candy at Halloween?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE had an x-ray? (Dental x-rays don't count)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I broke my wrists and sprained my ankle.

Have you ever had a dream so horrible that you woke up crying?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not that I recall. I have woken up scared and sweating, breathing heavily, etc.


HYE had a hangnail?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ew! Yes.

Have you ever shaved off all your hair?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, despite my username, no. I have never, ever, been bald in my life.


HYE tried deepfried oreos?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been in a car accident?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, three of them. All minor.

Have you ever stayed up all night and then went to work/school.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many times.


HYE seen a UFO?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. They haven't come for me yet.

Have you ever gone bungee jumping?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, no. Too scary. 

Have you ever seen the northern lights? or southern lights?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

HYE been to a haunted house?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No

HYE had an ear infection?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, when I was a child. Horrible, HORRIBLE things. Don't miss that.

HYE grown your own vegetables?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE fallen down the stairs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever sat by a river and watched the stars?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Can't say I have.

Have you ever held hand's with someone. ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:sigh No. 

Have you ever blacked out from drinking too much?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No. I've never had alcohol. 

Have you seen a ghost. ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever swung on a tire swing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times..HYE failed an important test?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I almost did this year.

Have you ever held hand's with your cat. ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :con No.


HYE been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No
Have you ever fallen off a skateboard while riding it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE gone swimming in the ocean during high tide?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, most I've done is stepped in the ocean

Have you ever voted in an election?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No

Have you ever driven a car?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nope, but i have driven _in_ a car before.

Have you ever done something _strange_ with somebody? :wink2:


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No.
Have you ever felt like you just needed to run away from a particular situation/moment of your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup
HYE rolled down a hill while inside a trash can?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I haven't.

Have you ever been on a jet ski?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you ever been been rafting?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No.

Have you ever took part in a concert's mosh-pit?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, in 1998. But only at the Narita International Airport.

Have you ever been in L.A.?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been to Louisiana, which is also abbreviated as LA. Have never been close to California though

Have you ever eaten a wild edible plant or fruit?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No and I wouldn't do that unless I was stranded and desperate. I always just assume everything in the wild is poisonous and out to get me. 

Have you ever slept outside in a tent?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Many times

HYE walked by a house and hear a married couple fight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been on a farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..HYE experienced lag on this forum?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think so

HYE played the powerball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever bought something on eBay?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I can't say that I have.

Have you ever purchased something on Etsy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, but my sister used to sell stuff there.

HYE had to wear an ankle brace?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

noydb said:


> No and I wouldn't do that unless I was stranded and desperate. I always just assume everything in the wild is poisonous and out to get me.


Even then not a great idea unless you can identify it because some plants and fungi can kill with just a very small amount  You can go a long time without eating

"HYE had to wear an ankle brace? "

Have at least worn an ankle wrap before

HYE gone on a night walk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Couples times

HYE been scammed before?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I can remember.

Have you ever fished in the ocean?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

No. 

Have you ever owned a console?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Own pretty much every console but original Xbox, ps3 & 4

HYE seen a "nip slip"


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever pretended to buy stocks and kept track of the prices to see if your decisions were profitable?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a bug crawl into your ear?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, but I've had them in my hair near there.

What is one thing in your life that you have done and you would change?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Done better in school..which I still have the chance to change.
HYE fallen onto the floor in public?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure I've tripped and fell

Have you ever broke something on purpose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Multiple times..HYE stepped on something sharp?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes and I could not attend a festival the next day because of the injury.

Have you ever tried a diva cup ? (don't answer if you're a guy lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE gone swimming during a snowstorm?


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope. I only saw snow once in my life and I was only 8. 

Have you ever picked someone up by the collar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah
HYE had a near death experience?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A time or two, or three. 

Have you ever baked a pie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Many times

HYE ate your own hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..HYE taken a lie detector test?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No 
HYE eaten insects?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ew no

HYE been to a gym?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

HYE flied with a helicopter?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever seen a vandalised phone box? (Many years ago, I noticed a guy who was apparently trying to pull the receiver off one in central London)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,although I once saw a slice of pizza hanging from there.
HYE played in a playground when nobody was around?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

No, closest was being at one, talking with a friend at ~1am... then the police came because someone had called them to report 'suspicious people' in the area -_-;;

Have you ever been caught in a major lie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eh, probably not. If so, it was nothing really harmless cause I really don't remember...

HYE thought about mugging someone?


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Never . 

Have you ever done something stupid for someone you liked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE been in an avalanche?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been in an argument with your boss?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE used a metal detector?


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

No

HYE drunk in the supermarket without paid the bottle?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No. It's actually my top 3 pet peeves, lol. My bestfriend is constantly opening bottles in the store, although he pays for it when he gives the empty bottle to the cashier. It still drives my *insane*

HYE witnessed a car accident?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A few times. 

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

HYE attempted to spin around as many times as possible before getting dizzy? (probably sounds weirder than it is lol)


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, Thailand, Laos, and Myanmar/Burma; they were great 

Have you ever locked yourself out of your house or car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, both.


HYE spit up blood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever gone metal detecting?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I own a White's MXT metal detector. Think it has been at least 2 years since I've used it. A combination of anxiety(it draws attention to you) and back problems limits me.

Have you ever been on a small boat like a canoe, kayak, or pedal boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE been fired from a job?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Not yet... 

HYE played Spin the Bottle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


HYE had a tooth pulled?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE witnessed somebody fall & you laughed?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah all the time. The best is when little kids fall coz they tend to cry. 

HYE puked inside a vehicle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,but I do get carsick at times

HYE studied hard for an exam only to end up failing it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never failed one but did worse on some than I thought I would.


HYE had your car towed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE made a robot?


----------



## lastnamefirstinitial (Aug 11, 2016)

I haven't constructed one but I have coded one to do really basic things like picking things up or play a tune.

Have you ever played in a chess tournament?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been robbed?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes... of life experience. In terms of material stuff, no, I guess not. I just lose wallets frequently and no one ever turns them in or returns them despite the fact that my address is on my ID. Maybe that counts, I don't know... 

HYE dislocated your shoulder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE rolled down a hill in a trash can?


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes

HYE fell down the stairs?


----------



## maitamiko (Jan 2, 2013)

No. 

HYE cried tears of joy?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, or at least I don' remember doing so. Not 100% sure.

HYE been bitten by a snake?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. I've been bitten by a spider though.

Have you ever rolled your own cigarettes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE fallen through a frozen lake?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

No

HYE had feelings for a family member?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celery Sticks

HYE been lost in a big city?


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Luckily, no
HYE lie to your boss?


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

yes shh lol

have you ever slapped/punched someone?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

No,

HYE kissed a stranger on accident?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think so

HYE groped someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE broken a leg?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope. Dislocated my left knee 3 times though.

Have you ever ran into the door of a departing train?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


HYE hit an animal with your car?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, not yet.

HYE swerved off the road to avoid hitting an animal?


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Horribly afraid of cars so no license.

Have you ever tried licking your elbow?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Unknown Trooper said:


> Have you ever tried licking your elbow?


Way too many times. I'm nothing but determined...

Have you ever betrayed someone and then come clean to that person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,I don't make mistakes
HYE screwed up horribly during a presentation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, but thankfully I've never given one so...

Have you ever been to the capital city of your state/country?


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, I have been to Austin, Texas.

Have you ever tried to become a vegetarian?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,HYE swam in a dirty lake?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been rafting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE been chased by an animal?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes (playfully).
HYE fallen down the stairs?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I think, maybe...



Unknown Trooper said:


> Have you ever tried licking your elbow?


I just had to answer this... I can lick my left, but not my right elbow. Pretty cool, actually.

HYE given a girl you like a chocolate bar?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been up in a helicopter?


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

No, I'd love to though.


Have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE used a gun?


----------



## ysn (Feb 7, 2015)

Amon said:


> No
> HYE used a gun?


No.
have you ever asked your father this question:" father, have you ever asked grandmother this question: ""mother, have you ever answered a very complicated question?"". ?
 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No I have asked that cascade of questions.

Have you ever vandalized private or public property?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you had to get stitches?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, twice.

Have you ever got trampled by a moose (or other animal)?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No, but I once saw a Moose running wild in the city, that was something, lol

Have you ever smoked a blunt?


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

No

Have you ever seen a £50 note?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

$50 bills are common here in Canada but I've never seen any British currency in person before.

Have you ever gone swimming in a river?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, many times. 

Have you ever been to a observatory?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish

Have you ever eaten bugs or foods with bug ingredients? (As in the edible type which is not uncommon in other countries)


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes I have eaten this










Have you cut your own hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes

HYE fail your driving exam?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been in a coma?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever punched someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


HYE been hit in the head with a crowbar?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

No

HYE fallen down the stairs?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Have you ever eaten liver casserole?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not casserole but fried liver and onions, yum, LOL! opcorn 


Have you ever traveled to a foreign country?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever seen squid in the wild?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, there's no squids in this forest.

Have you ever experienced any earthquakes?


----------



## saskiameow (Sep 18, 2016)

No but I really want to. Have you ever been drunk at school?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Have you ever been high at work?


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

No.

Ever go commando out in public?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

In public? Yes. People around? No

Have you ever gotten so mad you've deliberately smashed something?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever slapped someone for making you angry?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever gotten in trouble by the police?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, lol.

Have you ever gotten into a physical fight with a stranger?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes (wasn't me driving tho)

Have you ever rode a horse?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever lost something very valuable to you?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, thankfully. 

Have you ever been in a bus that had to stop because it ran over someone or something (this happened to me in London many years ago, the bus had hit a cyclist or similar)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE attended a symphony performance?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a free performance I saw once at the university here years ago that I think would qualify.

Have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

No but family went there.

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE lost an important document?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever donated blood?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE donated your slime?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

Have you ever asked a silly question?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE provided a silly answer?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Of course not.

HYE thought that hyenas are cute?


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

No..theyre mean and they eat leopard cubs . and they f-ed with Simba

HYE been to Japan?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

No.

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE broken the law?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE witnessed an animal or person being hit by a car?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I witnessed myself being hit by a car once, so I guess it's a yes.

Have you ever fallen from a tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No or else I would've filed a police report 

HYE been on TV?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No

Have you ever had your wisdom teeth pulled?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just one of them.


HYE slipped and fell on a snowy sidewalk/driveway?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, at least once every winter here in Canada.

Have you ever gone to see your local major sports team live?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I don't care about them and they suck. Well...I guess the women's _pesäpallo_ (Finnish stupified version of baseball) team is pretty good, but I really, really, really ****ing hate _pesäpallo_.

I'm moving soon to Seinäjoki, which hosts the reigning champions of Veikkausliiga (our soccer league), SJK. Might go see some of their matches...

Have you ever been to Russia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE had your post(s) removed without explanation?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

On the odd occasion if an really old thread was rehashed and what I wrote in in made me cringe. It's far from a habit though.

Have you ever accidentally insulted someone in a second language?


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

All the damn time.

Have you ever been yelled at by a stranger for something really stupid?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been on a plane


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

I have!

Have you ever lied to law enforcement?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nope, sir.

Have you ever gotten stuck in an elevator?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

No thank god

Have you ever ever kicked your toe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

HYE been jumped?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

No

Have you ever been sunburnt


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I live in Australia, so yes, many times 

Have you ever had a surprise party?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I can remember. 

Have you ever wanted to be an astronaut?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm already spacey enough.......... so no.


Have you ever gone ice skating?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm Finnish.

Have you ever played curling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been through an underground tunnel?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No I haven't. 

Have you ever been to a folk festival?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

HYE seen a comet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE lost something valuable only to find it in an obvious spot?


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes. Lost about £30 only to put on a pair of jeans a few days later and find it in the back pocket.

Have you ever had a serious injury, like a broken bone, deep cut, lost limb, brain hemorrhage, etc?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes (very deep cut).


Have you ever picked your nose ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE fell down while running?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nah never! LOL! Of course and I have a nasty scar on my knee from a bad fall.


HYE seen a UFO?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't say I have.

Have you ever driven a snowmobile?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, sadly, as it looks like really good fun.

Have you ever done a parachute jump ?.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

No but I'd like to.

Have you ever taken hallucinogens (it's so hard to spell that word)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE stepped on something sharp?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yep, mostly sharp rocks that cut my foot. (tip of the day, dont go walking on rocks bare foot)

Have you ever slept under the stars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been banned for a forum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Several times.

Have you ever slept through your alarm clock?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! It's really embarrassing. I've done this for work and school more than once, but it's still really rare.

Have you ever tried yoga?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not in a class but I learned some basic poses off boxes of Yogi Tea, lol

Have you ever seen a bear in person?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many.


Have you ever been constipated?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah 

Have you ever tried Pilates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been in a cinema/movie theater with less than ten other people watching the movie?


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

yes when i went to watch meet the Spartans there was only like 5 other people there

have you ever gone swimming nude


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope

Have you ever lit and released a sky lantern?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but I would love to.

Have you ever been camping (tent) ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes

Have you ever travelled abroad alone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but it is one of the things I do plan to do. :afr

Have you ever dived off a diving board ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE participated in a marathon?


----------



## dustmouth (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope.

Have you ever physically hurt someone so badly (accidental or intention) that they had to go to the hospital?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE wiggled like a worm?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever eaten raw meat ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE cheated on an exam?


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been stung by a bee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE studied in a foreign country?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever ridden a skateboard ?.


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

No.

Have you ever picked your belly button?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Regularly, when it needs cleaning.

Have you ever performed a magic trick ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE gone scuba diving?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No

HYE had to speak in front of 50+ people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE stolen money?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No, not even when I've found money left there on accident.

HYE taken an art class (after high school)?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever played tenpin bowling ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Not sure what that means, but I've played regular bowling!

HYE been to the beach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, many, many, many etc years ago.

Have you ever flown in a plane ?.

I think it is the same as regular American bowling (with skittles/pins).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, but my first time was only a year 1/2 ago! Three times since then.

HYE fallen in love?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah I fell heavily for my crush when I was 12. I missed her badly for years.

HYE dreamed about your crush?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, I used to have several dreams about him consecutively. I was just thinking the other day, that maybe I have never fallen in love before. I really don't think I have. I have had crushes, and a really strong crush on one person, but I can't tell if that one crush was love or not.

HYE been pulled over and tested for drunk driving?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No.

Have you ever believed in god?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hehe  Yeah, when I was about 4-9ish I believed in God, along with Santa and the Easter Bunny. :laugh:

Yeah just during the undeveloped period of life where you believe everything your parents say. I believed in a literal God and heaven when I was a child, then I started not caring or even thinking about it, then I stopped believing in middle school when I became an emo edgelord and I never went back. Also, it helps that my parents aren't actually very religious. I never went to church. They just told me there is a God.

HYE regretted dating someone?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No. I actually barely dated at all, so not much to regret about.

HYE missed a flight?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope, I always make sure to arrive a few hours early

Have you ever been lost in the woods/desert/savanah/wild/etc.?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope. I'm a very cautious and anti-adventurous person.

HYE stayed awake for 24 hours?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. Much longer. Thank you, college. Heh.

Have you ever traveled to a foreign country all by yourself?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ai said:


> Yes. Much longer. Thank you, college. Heh.
> 
> Have you ever traveled to a foreign country all by yourself?


Nope, never even been out of the country. 
Have you ever liked someone from SAS?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope.

HYE met someone in person from online?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah, My wife.

HYE been the victim of a scam?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Probably.

In RuneScape, I was scammed. To be fair, I was 10 or something.

HYE crushed on someone from work?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Probably.
> 
> In RuneScape, I was scammed. To be fair, I was 10 or something.
> 
> HYE crushed on someone from work?


lol good ol' runescape. 
Anyways to answer the question, kinda. She was cute and was into me but she was really Christian and I knew it wouldn't work because of that so I never asked her out. 
HYE got in a physical fight?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

With siblings, but never anything serious. I'm not very scrappy. Just spicy...  It's actually kind of a wonder no one's kicked my ***.

Have you ever gotten stitches?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm kind of going through that right now. I'm spending a lot of time with this one guy I think I may have a crush on, nothing too big yet. But I'm trying not to fall any deeper, because he's super religious, and he wouldn't even introduce a girl to his parents who isn't his religion... so what's the point. It would never work.

Yeah, me and my sister used to straight up battle when we were little. She was really vicious. I was not the fighter. She had anger issues and was very aggressive. I usually tried to run or block the hits. I know kids fight, but seriously, she once stabbed me with a pencil. Yeah, every other day she abused me. And she's the little sister. xD

EDIT: Whoops. I only got stitches when I had oral surgery. I was about 10 and I had a tooth growing inside the roof of my mouth.

HYE been in public wearing pajama pants?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep. That's mostly what I wore in high school. It made my friend's grandmother irrationally angry and I'm not sure why. lol


Have you ever seen a famous national landmark in person?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I'm kind of going through that right now. I'm spending a lot of time with this one guy I think I may have a crush on, nothing too big yet. But I'm trying not to fall any deeper, because he's super religious, and he wouldn't even introduce a girl to his parents who isn't his religion... so what's the point. It would never work.
> 
> Yeah, me and my sister used to straight up battle when we were little. She was really vicious. I was not the fighter. She had anger issues and was very aggressive. I usually tried to run or block the hits. I know kids fight, but seriously, she once stabbed me with a pencil. Yeah, every other day she abused me. And she's the little sister. xD
> 
> ...


Dang that is vicious! I was pretty threatening to my younger brother when we were kids, but tbh he was always asking for it and I was actually harmless. Anyways, I wear long pajama type pants and a plain white t-shirt outside sometimes when I just don't care. I don't own actual pajamas though. I usually just sleep shirtless in my boxer briefs xD.
HYE done something others would consider crazy? And if yes, then what was it?
Edit: You posted quick xD. Yeah I went to Washington DC when I was young so I have seen quite a few.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Boxer briefs are the tight boxers, right? Those are so hot. LOL

Being an East-Coaster, I also went to Washington DC and saw some landmarks. Been to NYC many times as well if some of those buildings count. :grin2:

At the moment, I can't think of anything I did that was crazy. It depends on peoples' definitions, though.

HYE had a bug infestation?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Fleas. Flea infestations are fantastic... :|


Have you ever treated someone in a way that, looking back on, you regret?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE had a computer virus?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes.


Have you ever had a near-death experience?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Boxer briefs are the tight boxers, right? Those are so hot. LOL
> 
> Being an East-Coaster, I also went to Washington DC and saw some landmarks. Been to NYC many times as well if some of those buildings count. :grin2:
> 
> ...


lol yep those are it.
Yes, I nearly died probably more than just once but one that I remember was when I was a little kid bike riding around in my neighborhood and I was going across the street at this bend in the road and these @ssholes were speeding going like 40mph thru the neighborhood and nearly hit my bike by inches. You know it gets even better tho, they came back and started yelling at me! I literally gave them no fks though because even though I was only like 6 I knew they were d1ckheads.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

*Searches frantically for the latest question*

Hmmm!, there isn't one, oh well. :stu


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

^... You could have asked one yourself, to keep the game going. lol 


Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE studied in a foreign country?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever eaten with chopsticks ?.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Yea, I make it a habit to use them each and every time I eat at a restaurant in chinatown. I often buy sushi from the supermarket but for some unfathomable reason, I haven't purchased any chopsticks online. I just eat with my hands, like a raveneous animal that just avoided poachers, in the darkness of my living room...


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Have you ever rode a hot air balloon ??


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No 

HYE had a narrow escape from death?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE met somebody famous?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

No, but my mother has met Muhammad Ali. 

HYE bathed in cereal on New Years Eve. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE seen a ghost?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No

Have you ever drank urine (even by mistake/prank) ?.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No 

Have you ever eaten soap? (BTW I have, and that kind of why I asked. So I figure the previous question means ...)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not soap exactly, but have accidentally drank washing-up liquid (soap used to clean dishes manually)

Have you ever broken a bone ?.

As for your query about my previous question, nope, not me personally, but I know someone who did via a prank.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I have broken my right collarbone.

Have you ever rode a motorcycle? One day I will.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE broken a computer?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever told someone your password to something?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, never, and never will.

Have you ever tripped or fallen over in a crowded place ?.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Trooper said:


> Nope, never, and never will.
> 
> Have you ever tripped or fallen over in a crowded place ?.


Yep right in the middle of the courtyard between classes in highschool. I got up and just kept running. Also tripped and fell while trying to outrun my school bus in 9th grade. Probly at least half the bus was watching and I'm sure people talked about that one lol. It was pretty embarrassing but I gotta admit it was funny. Those are the only 2 times atm I can think of. I wouldn't be surprised if I've tripped and fell in public more than those 2 times though.
HYE lucid dreamed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE had a nightmare come true?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> No
> 
> HYE had a nightmare come true?


Yeah I'm living it.
HYE slept for basically the entire day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE went for a walk after midnight?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, absolutely loads of times, especially in my early days while suffering with SA and not realising what it was. It was the only time I could go out on my own while still feel reasonable comfortable. Got stopped by the police and told to go home (or I'd be arrested) countless times for loitering and apparently acting suspicious at such an unearthly hour. If only they knew...

Have you ever walked out of a shop having not paid for something without realising it, and got called back or stopped by security ?.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Trooper said:


> Yes, absolutely loads of times, especially in my early days while suffering with SA and not realising what it was. It was the only time I could go out on my own while still feel reasonable comfortable. Got stopped by the police and told to go home (or I'd be arrested) countless times for loitering and apparently acting suspicious at such an unearthly hour. If only they knew...
> 
> Have you ever walked out of a shop having not paid for something without realising it, and got called back or stopped by security ?.


Almost did once at the grocery store. That was fkn embarrassing as hell.
HYE felt suicidal?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, loads of times throughout my years, though usually only at my very low points.

Have you ever coughed or choked while having a mouthful of drink and sprayed it everywhere ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times

HYE skipped class because you were late & didn't want people to stare at you as you walked in?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure, maybe

Have you ever gotten sick for taking the wrong pills?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I am very careful with my medication.

Have you ever had food poisoning ?.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think so.

Have you ever had a concussion?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever sent a message/letter/text/email to the wrong person/recipient ?.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes. It still makes me cringe.

Have you ever eaten lobster?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever killed a mammal(excluding humans)?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully, And don't think I ever could.

Have you ever got so drunk and have woke up the following morning not knowing where you are ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE gone swimming during the winter?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, definitely not. Brrrrr!!!

Have you ever called out to someone you thought you recognised, then realised once they'd turned around, it was them ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm this has happened only once I believe

HYE flattened someones car tire?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, when I was a kid, and It was on a bike that belonged to someone who used to pick on me. I laughed to myself so much when watching them trying to ride it and falling off in the process. 

Have you ever put clothing (to go out somewhere) on the wrong way round, but realise your mistake after it was too late to correct it ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah,the closest to that would be putting on a buttoned up shirt the incorrect way

HYE been lost in the woods at night?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully, as I have only lived near woods on one occasion, and those were not really big enough to get lost in.

Have you ever eaten something that was actually still alive (even accidentally) ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope!

HYE visited an abandoned place for fun?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, on many occasions in my early years. Deictic houses, old, unused train lines with carriages still on them, even a decommissioned train station.

Have you ever flown in an air-balloon ?.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope.

Have you ever danced or sung out loud, only for somebody to see/hear you to ruin your forever?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been on a boat?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes and it was god awful 

HYE been on top of a mountain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE found money on the ground?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, a £10 note when I was about seven years old.

Have you ever been on a trampoline ?.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. vaguely remember it when I was a kid . can't remember when or where tho.

have you ever opened an orange or tangerine and had a tiny little jet of citrus juice ( containing citric acid) squirt you in the eye? ( aka the orange's revenge)


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope, that has got to sting a little though, ouch. Have you ever gone skinny dipping? How bout skinny dipping in a public place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE been in a car accident?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No, but I have almost been hit when crossing the street one too many times now.

Have you ever made someone cry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

HYE trespassed onto private property?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, railway tracks, which are considered private property here.

Have you ever windsurfed ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE gone for a jog during a hailstorm?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

nope, but sounds fun

have you ever gone hang gliding?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever flown an RC plane?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Nope but I've seen them buzzing around.

Have you ever been scratched on the face by a cat?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, we had cats when I was growing up, and they were usually playful scratches, unless the cat had been spooked for some reason.

Have you ever been bitten by a dog ?. (Thought it was an obvious one to ask, considering the previous question.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Multiple times by my own

HYE witnessed something odd on live television?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No (not that I can remember) as I have not watched (live) TV in years.
.
Have you ever laughed so hard, that you have nearly wet yourself ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,just felt stitches mostly.

HYE caught a big fish?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever been seen naked by strangers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, never!. The thought scares me quite a bit.

Have you ever physically hurt someone by accident ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not on accident,but the person deserved it!

HYE been sick for more than a week?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes!, and it was a very scary experience.

Have you ever sneezed a very messy sneeze in public ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes I have, and I had to wipe the phlegm off my hand with a bus ticket, in front of people. But I was super cool about it, heh.

Have you ever had your groceries burst out the bottom of the bag onto the ground?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,that hasn't happened yet

HYE lost an important item?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, my door keys.

Have you ever got lost, but were too scared to ask someone for directions ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep,but I used the map instead..it's good to figure things out,and know where things are. If it's too difficult,then I'll ask

HYE made a snow demon?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, only a snowman. Oh, ok, and a snow-woman a couple of times. 

Have you ever self harmed ?.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

When I was a kid.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully. Well, not yet anyway...

Have you ever stolen something ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cash

HYE gone into the wrong car?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by that?

Have you ever stroked a random cat in a street?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

HYE had to deal with an infestation of some sort?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I guess so, I got lice once as a kid if that counts

Have you ever been stung by a bee/wasp/hornet?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

yeah lots of times, it hurts like hell

have you ever been scammed on the internet?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Nope, not me.

Have you ever tooted your horn at a total stranger walking down the street?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I keep that in my trousers when out in public...  Btw, I only travel by public transport or walk to get around.

Have you ever dyed your hair an extreme colour ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha.

No, just the bleach blonde thing. 

Have you ever had a non drug induced hallucination of any sort?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No. Always sane like a machine.

Have you ever passed out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE rolled down a hill in a trash can?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever cried over a movie/film ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

YES!!!!!!!

Have you ever used Photoshop?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I had a part time job once where I used it.

Have you ever eaten snake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yessss

HYE broken your ankle?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No thank goodness, I'd probably die from the pain. 


Have you ever had a premonition?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times

HYE been fired from a job?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

No, I resign before it gets to that stage.

Have you ever read a book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In High School was the last time I did

HYE had a panic attack in public?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, I believe I have. A few times.

Have you ever cried over the death of a pet or animal?


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, too many times. ;_; 
Have you ever made a really good glass of chocolate milk? :3


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

YES!!

Have you ever flown a kite?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope never.

HYE had a nightmare regarding dinosaurs? :afr


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Strange beasts but not dinosaurs, no.

Have you ever dreamed you were breathing under water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

HYE been lost at sea?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever seen a bear in the woods?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever knocked on the wrong (house) door by mistake ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

HYE been bullied?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I was bullied and tormented quite a lot throughout my childhood.

Have you ever won the lottery/bingo/pools ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A dollar or two. My dad once won a car at a casino and my mom $2500 on a scratcher ticket.

Have you ever seen a Perseid meteor shower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE used a 35mm camera?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yep (showing my age here). Have you ever been arrested (I have) and if so, what for?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,never have

HYE accidentally damaged a loaned item?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I look after everything as if it was my own.

Have you ever accidentally poked yourself in the eye ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Many times.

Have you ever seen a house fire in real life?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yep, the best friend that lived across the street from me.....the roof of his house caught on fire on the Forth of July when I was ten years old. The FD came and managed to save the house in time but oc there was a whole, whole lot of damage.


HYE been tied up (by a S/O lol)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE accidentally fallen into a frozen pool/lake?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my cousins duck taped my hands behind my back to a clothesline pole as a kid. lolz

edit: I'm too slow in this thread lol. No.

Have you ever been shot by a bb gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,I'm too quick!

HYE thrown up underwater?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha, nope. Funny image to imagine though.

Have you ever been to Las Vegas, NV?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Have you ever been to the UK ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE tackled somebody to the ground?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep, though one punch was enough (at that particular time).

Have you ever fainted ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,never.

HYE preformed on stage?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah. A Christmas dance routine thing in elementary school. I almost fell off stage.

Have you ever talked to a famous person, if so, who was it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,but I have seen a famous person when I went to Hollywood

HYE had your credit card be denied due to insufficient funds?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. I couldn't buy sushi because I literally had no money left, on my debit card. I pay expenses and I just literally hit 0$, wow I can't believe that happened to me lol. It was pretty embarrassing...

Have you ever tried ice skating?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm a Finn: ice skating and cross-country skiing were quite mandatory when growing up.

Have you ever tried winter swimming/ice swimming?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE heard strange noises in your home?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Specially at nights. :afr

HYE seen strange things in your home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyday,in the mirror

HYE been to a water park?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, when I was a child.

Have you ever met a celebrity?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE thrown up in class?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not in the class, but in first year of school(or second year I'm not sure) I was in the school yard and was going to throw up(probably because of stress, not sure though) but I was too embarrassed to tell anyone and didn't know what to do so I just threw up by a tree that was in our school's yard. It's one of the worst memories I have of school.

HYE thought you were really going to die?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I drank the potion of immortality,so no.

HYE witnessed a building being demolished?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and still have video footage of it around somewhere. I love all those big industrial vehicles, Yeah, I'm a big kid. :grin2:

Have you ever done abseiling ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,but it looks interesting

HYE done construction work?


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

No, Never. 
Have you ever just bought toilet paper at the grocery store?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lolz :lol
Yeah. Actually I always joke about that with my family. That the grocery store owner must be wondering what the heck we do with all the toilet paper because we always buy alot.

HYE been attacked by an animal?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully. But I have been growled at by a huge Rottweiler that had to be pulled away from me because (apparently) my presence was causing it act out of character. :stu

Have you ever milked an animal (cow, goat etc) ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever been the victim of a prank? What was it?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. My work colleagues sent me a bogus valentines card (as I had never ever received one all the time I had been working there) and left it in the main office. I opened it up and was quite chuffed about it. I spent quite a few days trying to work out who this Lea was that had sent the card. When eventually during a tea break, they all owned up that they had set the whole thing up. Damn!. And I haven't had another one since.

Have you ever stolen anything ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

HYE taken a lie detector test?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope


HYE been on a helicopter?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah. Have you ever baked a cake from scratch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE attempted to cook something but ended up burning your house down?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No *knocks on wood*

Have you ever sneezed and then blessed yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

HYE accidentally left your keys in your car?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully. I don't have a car.

Have you ever squeezed a spot ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

HYE witnessed an explosion?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever stared someone out ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,can barely make any eye contact

HYE had to clean up roadkill?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever eaten a piece of pet food/treats?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but I've thought about it.

Have you ever eaten an insect/bug?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, but I have been tempted. I would totally do it for money (if anyone is offering  )

Have you ever eaten something that was past its use by date?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep. Some biscuits I think because I was very hungry and got quite pissed when I realized it was past expiration date.

Have you ever had hallucinations?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE stepped on a strangers foot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes ><

Have you ever stepped on someone else's pet's foot/paw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,just my own pets accidentally

HYE experienced any paranormal activity?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No

HYE gone paintballing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sort of, not really. It was a Halloween attraction where you paid to shoot paintballs at people dressed as zombies. Would not do again.

Have you ever contemplated plastic surgery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..

HYE been banned for a forum?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes (that was for plastic surgery)
but still yes, actually. 

HYE received a medal or trophy?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope. 

Have you ever gotten lost in a big city by yourself?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sort of. I live in a big city and I got kind of lost one time. It was night, I was quite far from home and there weren't any people around. Fortunately this guy with his kid were walking and I asked him for directions.

HYE had anything stolen from you?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, money. Quite a while ago though.

Have you ever jumped on or off a vehicle while it was still moving ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A few times. 

Have you ever climbed a tree?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No (that was to the vehicle question) which by the way, how can you do that a few times?! Are you a stuntman??? 

Yes.

HYE fallen off your bed in your sleep?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I woke up trapped between the bed and the wall one morning, as the bed had move away from the wall during the night. Lets just say I was a little dazed and confused.

Have you ever slept on the floor of someone else house ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes

HYE been pulled over by police?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, on a number of occasions, mostly routine, teehee.

Have you ever attended a class reunion?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No. That would be awful.

HYE been in a food fight?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. :afr

Oops, that ^^^ was for class reunion.

Still a no though.

Have you ever fell in water (pond, river, lake) by accident ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

@noydb Slow moving truck beds. Nothing too crazy.

Have you ever stayed up for more than 48 hours?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes several times. Most recently into a pool, fully clothed. Dammit, that was the question before. 

Probably yes, though.

HYE used a night light?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Oops. Yes to night light.

Have you ever walked out of a movie theater early because the film sucked?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I think I have, but I am not sure???

HYE missed a flight?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never flown. 

Have you ever owned a goldfish ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

No. A tadpole/frog though.

Have you ever been in a solar eclipse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE seen an orb?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, not necessarily orbs of the paranormal kind tho

Have you ever been accused of heresy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been lost in a large building and couldn't find your way out?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. It was at a hospital, finding my way out after an appointment. Felt really stupid, because I was too embarrassed to ask anyone for directions. :blush

Have you ever ended a friendship or relationship ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fortunately no...or not yet lel

HYE been hit by a ball?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Gym class *shudders*

Have you ever gotten stuck in an elevator?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. Which was quite funny, as I was stuck in there with a friend. They did not take it so well, and kept telling me to stop bouncing the lift. :b

Have you ever been locked out of your house/apartment ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. I went outside to light a quick joint and forgot to unlock the door before closing it behind me. Luckily, my sister was home and awake. I threw large sticks at her second story bedroom window to catch her attention.

Have you ever walked into opposite genders restroom by mistake?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Probably.

Have you ever had a scorpion in your shoe?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. I've never actually seen a scorpion in real life, thankfully. :eek

Have you ever bounced on a space hopper ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I had to google it. No, can't say that I have.

Have you ever danced in public?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and hated and regretted every time I have. I only did it because I was drunk in every case, but never made it any easier.

Have you ever had a drink spiked ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, at a nightclub. Alcohol helps a ton.
Dammit. Um, I've spiked my own drinks lol.

Have you ever thrown up in public?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If in front of two people is considered "public." I was on a tree with two of my friends and decided to down a whole bottle of lime salt. I got dizzy and proceeded to puke from atop the tree. Not sure how I didn't fall off with how dizzy I got. lol

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not in public as such, but in a public toilet. Oh, and what a mess I made... I never actually managed to reach the toilet in time. But the cubical walls got it big time. I spent ten minutes trying to clean it up, until a friend came in, laughed, and said just leave it. I'd hate to see the expression on the cleaners face the next morning. :blush

Oops!, looks like I was too slow, no change there then... :b

No, thankfully I have never fainted.

Have you ever said hello to a stranger, thinking it was someone you knew ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Well, didn't say hello but I started talking to a girl in a store who I thought was my sister. Asians ya know, we look the same 

Have you ever broken an item in the store?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully. But I have dropped items many times while having a look at them before buying. Even that can be quite embarrassing. :lol

Have you ever cut/trimmed your own (head) hair ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes and I always regret it!

Have you ever been fired from a job?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

No. Nearly though. Twice.

Have you ever gotten home and noticed you had bird crap on the back of your shirt, and realized you've been walking around like that, all day?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

fortunately, nope

HYE flown in a helicopter?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope 

Have you ever seen a shark in real life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think so. Where is the middle of nowhere anyway ?. :stu

Have you ever been caught masturbating by a friend or member of family ?. :um


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Yeap


Have you ever had Russian food?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really, but then I have had Beef Stroganoff on a number of occasions when I was younger.

Have you ever lost anything down a drain in the street ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope, fortunately.

Have you ever babysat a rotten child?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Yes, for some Arab royalty family.

Have you ever planted a tree?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever won a game of Monopoly?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Never played Monopoly :S

Have you ever gambled?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, on the horse races, and lost. It was my first and last time, never again.

Have you ever pushed (but not necessarily forcefully) towards the front of a queue ?.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been overseas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been to China?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever won more than 10 dollars from a lottery ticket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,$23

HYE witnessed a car crash?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, it was nuts. This car was speeding toward me up the road a bit, when suddenly it flipped onto it's roof[!] came to a standstill, and then the two occupants climbed out and ran away! :lol There was no one else inside the car.

Have you ever found a foreign object in the food you were eating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes. On the foot! A little Portuguese Man o' War. That's how I got my superpowers 

Have you ever forgotten your PIN at the ATM?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.

Have you ever found money on the ground?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, 20 bucks at a Six Flags.

Have you ever had stitches?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, twice. Once after an operation, and the second after an minor accident.

Have you ever dribbled while you were asleep (wet pillow) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Several times. Haven't in years though, thank goodness. 

Have you ever been pumpkin picking?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not. We always bought ours from the grocery store.

Have you ever busted a pumpkin open?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever sneezed and coughed at the same time ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think so? Haha

Have you ever travelled abroad alone?


----------



## laysan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, many times 
Have you ever walked trough a cementery in darkness?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep  

Have you ever witnessed a car accident?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and nearly got hit by the stationary car that was ran in to (it happen at a zebra crossing).

Have you ever sneezed and farted at the same time ?. <-- Now that one is funny to see. :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever let out a fart in public thinking it would be silent but you couldn't have been anymore wrong?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, happened at a small café. :c 

Have you ever had a "perfect day"?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, never.

Have you ever had something in your eye that you just could not get out, no matter how hard you tried ?. (not your eyeball, obviously). :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. I rubbed my eye causing my contact lense to move. Idk where it went, the back of my eyeball lol? I was so scared but it eventually resurfaced and fell out in the shower.

Have you ever pretended to be talking on your phone while walking in public?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. But I've pretended I'm texting a lot. Also unnecessarily looking at my watch all the time to avoid eye contact.

Have you ever spent a lot of money on something and ended up regretting it like hell? If yes what?(if you don't mind)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE fallen into a pool with clothes on?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I jumped in willingly. 

Have you ever had detention or in school suspension?


----------



## Corey994 (Jun 3, 2015)

In Elementary school lots of times. I was super high energy, with good intentions, but I disrupted the class.

Like have you ever done stuff before that made you think, like, your not doing the right thing but then, like, later that day you thought nah it was ok?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, This used to be my default train of thought for most of my life, until fairly recently. Always over analysing pretty much everything I would do. Beat myself up, and put myself down continuously. Thinking did I do this or that right, could I have done it better, should I have done it or not. And repeat...

Have you ever been embarrassed in public by someone (you trust) who you thought would never do such a thing ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, a few times. Caused me to reevaluate who I choose to be around.

Have you ever cut someone out, or been yourself cut out of someone's life, for good?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never has happened

HYE accidentally deleted important computer files?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nah. If idk what I'm doing, I gotta back up that stuff just incase I do delete by mistake.

Have you ever performed the heimlich maneuver on someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE had to evacuate someplace?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever seen a corpse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE visited the coldest place on this planet?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Antarctica, nope.

Have you ever thrown up over someone ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

HYE snorted like a pig while laughing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Have you ever rescued an injured animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,but wasn't injured

HYE walked through the woods during a foggy night?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever hid around a corner/behind a door to scare someone approaching?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

HYE had to lift something heavy only to drop it and break it?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever seen an aurora?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No
HYE been humiliated in public?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah. When I was a kid my parents and I were at a KFC and I wanted the kids meal but my father got a family bucket instead. Well, he didn't like that I was mopey about it and completely flipped the **** out on me inside the restaurant. He threw my food across the table, getting it all over my clothes. Naturally, I cried but quietly. He was such a dick and my mother always just stood by watching. OK, that turned into a rant.

Have you ever painted a room?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, not on my own though. 

Have you ever **** your pants in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been robbed?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

No, thankfully  

Have you ever been in a near death situation?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever eaten yellow snow ?.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yellow snow? That doesn't sound appealing. No I haven't. 

Have you ever skipped a job interview because of anxiety?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah. I told him I wasn't feeling well. 

Have you ever told people you were employed when you weren't?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, as I have pretty much worked (various different jobs) most of my life.

Have you ever lied about having a partner, girlfriend or boyfriend to anyone during conversations, even though you actually didn't have one at the time ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah. Told a man at the club I had a girlfriend while nudging my friend at the time, she then pecked me on the cheek and away he went. I haven't been out to the club since.

Have you ever lost a library book?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Not so much 'lost' as 'couldn't be bothered to return it'. [years ago. paid the fine.]

Have you ever gotten your car stuck in the mud?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't have a car but a few years ago my dad's car got stuck in the mud. Took us hours to get it out.

Have you ever slapped someone?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes :/

Have you ever stood up for a stranger?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever stood in dog sht and tracked it through the house on the carpet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, thankfully. 

Have you ever written a love letter?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, a long time ago.

Have you ever been upset by the death of celebrity?


----------



## Corey994 (Jun 3, 2015)

No I've never felt that way. A lot of famous musicians have died but none that I felt connected to before their death. 

Like, was there ever a time where you were thinking about something and then, like, that thought led down a convoluted steam of consciousness that inevitably led you to figure out something dark about the core of who you are as a person and, like, especially through a lucid dream?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, but not so much through a lucid dream, just a lot of contemplation and introspection. 

Have you ever felt someone touch your arm but there was no one there? Ghost.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been chased by an animal?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, a few dogs. 

Have you ever come close to death?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever saved someone from their own stupidity ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE fallen down while running?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Probably not, I don't run. But I fainted off my bicycle.

Have you ever drawn a comic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE used a 35mm camera?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Maybe? I have a small camera, probably not a 35mm, it sounds pro.

Have you ever hit somebody else?


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes i slapped my ex bf, i found out that he was cheating on me. 

Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes. Back in high school.

Have you ever been struck on the head by a frisbee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes. On the foot.

Have you ever been hiking through the wilderness?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, on a camping trip 

Have you ever,
ever felt like this? 
How strange things happen,
Are you going round the twist?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, as I'm not too sure exactly what you mean.

Have you ever got your own back on someone ?.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I maybe have kind of done that before (possibly not very consciously) though not recently. 

Have you ever bought withdrawn book(s) from a sale at a public library?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been alone at home when the power went out?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but had the candles ready though.

Have you ever fallen in a fish pond ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

HYE purchased a phone & had the battery explode on you?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, no. I have never had any type of battery explode on me.

Have you ever eaten something which you later regretted ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, right now. My stomach hates me.

Have you ever walked into a wall or door frame?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Screen doors multiple times when I was younger

HYE driven in another country?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never. I never even got my license. lolz

Have you ever seen a hot air balloon in real life?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but only the once, when I was younger. Those burners a so bloody noisy. :eek

Have you ever been up in a hot air balloon ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE had a moment where you forgot to do something basic?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I always forget to wipe. So annoying come laundry day.

Have you ever been to New York City?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been to China?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No sir.

Have you ever won a bet involving money?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, And it was the only time I had ever gambled, and haven't done since.

Have you ever wiped your nose on your sleeve (as an adult) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever went on a hike?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you flipped someone off while driving?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I only ride a bicycle, so I don't think so.

Have you ever wished an anime character was real?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, lol. Those were the days. Samurai Champloo anyone?

Have you ever started to prepare a food requiring eggs only to open the fridge and there are none in sight?


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

No, I remember what's left. Hahaha. Or rather, I really remember running out of food XD

Have you ever bit your cheek while eating, hard enough to bleed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE cut too much of your toenail?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but finger nails (through biting) definitely.

Have you ever had a panic attack in a public place ?. < --Sorry, hope this is not a trigger for anyone...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost did one time in the school library.

HYE lived on a farm?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. 'fraid not. Visited one, but it was for less than a day. Cheese smelled like vomit, but the bunnies were cute.

Have you ever felt like you were living the normal, happy life.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

If only it were true, but sadly no.

Have you ever had a dream come true ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

HYE been pushed into a pool?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever jumped off the top board of an Olympic sized diving pool ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No!

HYE gone dumpster diving?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Yeap. I asked the nurse not to use anaesthetic and he obliged. 

Have you ever done mountain climbing?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, in llangollen, North Wales many years ago.

Have you ever completed the Rubic cube ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye met a shark while swimming?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Trooper said:


> Yes, in llangollen, North Wales many years ago.


Awesome!



Trooper said:


> Have you ever completed the Rubic cube ?.


No, it's been bugging me for years. I used to peel off the last three remaining squares and replace them to complete the cube... :/

EDIT:


Amon said:


> Hye met a shark while swimming?


No

Have you ever stolen anything? (I know this must've been asked like a thousand times but I can't think of anything else)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Money from somebody 

Hye argued with a store employee?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Hell, yeah. 

Have you ever appeared on TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been homeless?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Azazello said:


> Awesome!


Oh, it was. It's such a beautiful place. I went with an organised group that time (two week action holiday), but would love to return to do it again, but too scared to do it alone. My family are originally from Wales, so it hold a special place in my heart, you might say.



Azazello said:


> No, it's been bugging me for years. I used to peel off the last three remaining squares and replace them to complete the cube... :/


Lol, I've never completed it myself either. I used to pull the whole thing apart and spend time slotting it all back together in a completed state.

No, thankfully I have never become homeless. I dread to even think about it.

Have you ever taken illegal drugs ?.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Pot. Wouldn't mind trying salvia in a presence of someone whom I can trust.

Have you ever hallucinated?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to prison ?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Nope. 

Have you ever correspondent with someone in prison?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. There has only ever been one person that I have known that has gone to prison, and they would be the last person I'd ever correspond with.

Have you ever fallen out of a boat ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,that would suck

Hye used a fire extinguisher ?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

@Trooper Twice on purpose. First time just messing around. Second - scuba diving. 
@Amon
Yes, during the Notting Hill Carnaval in late 90s when I worked in a pub and we had a massive water fight after closing utilising any and all means of attack.

Have you ever thought you could walk through solid objects?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

HYE had your car breakdown in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been cut by something sharp?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yerp. Cat claws.

Have you ever beat a video game in under 24 hours?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. To be honest, I don't think I've ever completed a game...

Have you ever bitten your own tongue ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been afraid of a cat?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, when the cat was frightened itself. With hair standing on end, tail fully extended, ears pointed up and claws out. Pretty frightening really.

Have you ever been bitten by a rabbit ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on the news?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever been called to jury duty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye volunteered to do Data Entry?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever had your own business ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost your money?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, only on one occasion, thankfully.

Have you ever burped loud in public ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,rarely do I do that in general. 

Hye hit somebody else's car and left the scene immediately ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I have never left the scene of an accident, or hit someone else's car.

Have you ever got caught in a metro/subway/tube train door (even briefly) while getting on or off ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever went down a hill in a shopping cart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a near death experience ?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No but sometimes when I drink a lot it feels like I'm dying, does that count? 

HYE eaten someone else's food and then denied it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times

Hye seen lots of maggots ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, in my childhood friend's basement. Horrifying. 

Have you ever blacked out from drinking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't drink so no

Hye shoplifted?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. But I used to on a few occasions swap the price tickets on items I wished to buy to lower priced tickets from other items. Call it personal discount. >

Have you ever been locked in a police cell (not prison) for something you have done ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,never have

Hye been followed by somebody?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Not to my knowledge.

Have you ever followed somebody?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye surfed?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Windsurfed yes.

Have you ever done a sleepover ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yesh.

Have you ever pretended to be ill do you could leave something early?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. Only done it once, but I really did need to leave.

Have you ever done anything for charity ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,besides donating money

Hye walked into the woods by yourself?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yerp.

Have you ever dropped a lot of change in the store causing a mess and strangers picking up coins for you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only dropped several coins

Hye chopped wood?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, as part of my job, on a few occasions.

Have you ever had to provide proof of your age for any reason ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paying for bus fare

Hye jogged during a hailstorm?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, to the car from the store.

Have you ever gotten a hair cut you hated?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty much every time I had to get one when I was younger

Hye had a drink thrown at you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm sure my sister has thrown water bottles at me.

Have you ever fallen off a trampoline?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, just the once, I fell on to the springs. They never had covers over them back then.

Have you ever hit your head on the underside of a table ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, lol. 

Have you ever lied about your name?


----------



## asterix (Oct 20, 2016)

No.
have you ever found a wallet or a money that someone dropped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish..

Hye accudentally stepped on an animals tail ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes  I'm so sorry my furbabies.

Have you ever accidentally bumped someone with a shopping cart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't have cart insurance so no

Hye danced in the rain?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I read that as danced in a train at first. Yeah, I've danced in the rain.

Have you ever been on the front page of reddit?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

No... what would it take to get on the front page? TBH I've actually only ever seen a reddit page once and it was looking up something Pokemon related.

HYE accidentally taken someone else's shopping cart at the store because you thought it was yours?

(I have, in the produce section, embarrassing!)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, I've never done that. I'm too aware of my surroundings while shopping for groceries to do that. I'm in full on SA mode.

Have you ever bumped into something with your shopping cart?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Children. Jk. But, yes, all the time.

Have you ever been over charged but didn't want to turn around and bring it up to the cashier?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye met a celebrity?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, when I was a child.

Have you ever saved someone's life ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye witnessed a tsunami?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever witnessed a drug deal?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, NO!.

Have you ever coughed and phlegm has flew out accidentally ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been abducted by aliens?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever won something by cheating ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye won Bingo?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, in Spanish class.

Have you ever been attacked by a cat?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever used the restroom without washing your hands after?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been taken advantage of?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yup.

Have you ever pulled out a wedgie in public?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Probably.

Have you ever held your pee in for the entire duration of a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye used a snowball cannon?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever dropped a deuce and the water splashed back up on your arse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a nightmare come true?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My life is a nightmare.


HYE had surgery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye seen a ghost?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, don't believe in them...

Have you ever been on a roller coaster ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever burned pizza bagels?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had food poisoning?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, once, and only mild. I guess my fussiness may have played a part in protecting me. Lol

Have you ever been injured by stepping on a nail or screw ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever yelled at someone's child?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. :eek

Have you ever been on a bouncy castle ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope, didn't have them when I was a kid

Have you ever climbed a tree?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

funnynihilist said:


> Nope, didn't have them when I was a kid


They were not around when I was a kid either. Didn't stop me a few years ago though. :b

Yes, loads of times. Still get the chance even now sometimes in my job.

Have you ever operated any heavy machinery ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye slept for a whole day?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. Only a few times though.

Have you ever spied on someone (on-line or IRL) ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I used to stalk my on/off boyfriend's Facebook to an unhealthy degree. I'm much better now, lol, but still have trust issues with him.

Have you ever cried in public?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, about a year ago, during a panic attack.

Have you ever been on the rebound ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

As in rebound relationship? No. 

Have you ever fallen down a flight of stairs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I managed to jump just at the last minute, with only a bang to my knee.
@Worried Cat Milf Yes, as in relationships.

Have you ever woke up not remembering anything about the night/evening before ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever watched the entire Lord of The Rings trilogy in one day?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, YES!!!.

Have you ever had a water fight ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye killed an ant?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever touched a tarantula?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No!
Also banned for making me google tarantula

Have you ever been stopped/questioned/arrested by the police(not for driving)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on a ship?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been on a big boat who carried people and cars. I don't know if that counts as a ship.

Have you ever run as fast as you can from something/someone?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes and @geraltofrivia sorry! Haha.

Have you ever spilled boiling hot water on yourself?

I really do not enjoy the thread photo so...


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, and also grabbed a cookie sheet out of the oven with my bare hands once duuhhh!

Have you ever had an affair with a coworker?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever got really drunk at a works party ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever ordered a Happy Meal as an adult?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made a YouTube video of yourself?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, once.

Have you ever written fan mail and sent it out?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Not a letter, but sent a SASE to Johnny Depp for autograph and got it back!

HYE eaten something off the floor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye pushed somebody and ran away?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, when I was a kid.

Have you ever cuddled someone you didn't like ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, lol.

Have you ever gotten stitches on your face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had surgery done on you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oral surgery.

Have you ever prepared some food only to drop it all over the floor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had your pet steal your dinner?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

All the time. My girl loves her meat, especially chicken. Can't leave scraps in the trash, her sweet little arse will be in it.

Have you ever tripped over a pet?

Why won't the cover photo change?! Ahh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,but I have accidentally stepped on their tail

Hye wondered why the cover photo wouldn't change?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, never. Dafuq?

Have you ever ate a child that didn't agree with your stomach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No!

Hye felt embarrassed for somebody else?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever eaten pumpkin pie without whipped cream?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never eaten pumpkin pie...

Have you ever walked out of public toilet/restroom not quite dressed properly without realising it ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, forgot to pull the zipper back up. 

Have you ever had toilet paper stuck to your shoe?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Ever walked into the wrong restroom by mistake?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever been unable to flush (blocked or broken) after using it, in a public toilet/restroom ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, recently on a trip to the UK. Happened twice and the same woman from my tour group went in the stall after me. Embarrassing.. Thankfully, others had the same complaint.

Have you ever told a joke and no one laughed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been robbed?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twice

Hye called someone out on their BS?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure.


HYE been fishing?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Once and I felt bad for the fish lol

Have you ever smoked a cigar?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Bleh, no. 

Have you ever lost something expensive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye noticed the cashier giving you the incorrect amount of change but you were too shy to tell them?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't think so.

Have you ever farted in public (not silently)?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah because I thought it would be silent  luckily, no one heard.

Have you ever slapped someone?


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

I slapped my older brother in the face once and he went god-mode berserker mode on me. Never ever again.

Have you ever really been so far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Uhhhhh, I don't think so.

Have you ever cried during a sad scene in a movie?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, loads of times, and happy ones too... lol

Have you ever farted too much and followed through ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost a pet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, my cat was gone for 8 hours in the summer. I cried a lot that night and did not sleep, the little arse.

Have you ever made a wish and it came true?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye wished upon a star only for the star to blow up afterward?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but that would be something to see.

Have you ever helped a lost child in a store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stopped someone from shoplifting?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever sprained your ankle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a painful leg cramp?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yerp.

Have you ever eaten more than 5 slices of pizza in one sitting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot more than that actually..

Hye found a wallet full of cash?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever tickled someone and ended up getting kicked in the face by accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye had the cops come to your house?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever called the cops?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye chewed on your toenail? Don't lie!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ew, no.

Have you ever sucked a toe lmao?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never!

Hye drank a whole gallon of juice?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever cut your own hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye had someone hit you for no reason?


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep, y'know the kind of slap greeting on the arm. Ouch?

Have you ever thought about burying your own dead self?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye worked for a packaging company?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever cooked a meal for someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye broken something on purpose?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever cried yourself to sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten a child's lunch?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, lol. Unless you mean like a Lunchable.

Have you ever been caught doing something you shouldn't have been doing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,never

Hye robbed a store?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever had a dream like this?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

What the..no

Hye been to an amusement park?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Hye been to Hollywood?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye worked in retail?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever seen a Broadway musical?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye watched something boring on TV?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a panic attack in public?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Big family party public? 

Have you ever read someone else's diary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope but depending who's it is I would lul

Hye caught somebody talking to themselves?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I live with someone who does that too often. But I have been known to do that my self on the odd occasion.

Have you ever locked yourself in (or been stuck) somewhere that you had to call someone to let (or get) you out ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,never

Hye sang so bad that your windows shattered?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever broken a window?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wish I could shatter windows with my singing Hah! 

Have you ever fished, cleaned, cooked and ate the fish?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I was too scared to take the fish I caught off the hook. Lol

Have you ever fallen asleep under a sunbed ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been called out on here?


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

No. I'm new here!

HYE tried psychedelics?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope, just a little crack and meth here and there.

Have you ever made a bullseye in darts or archery?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No.

Have you ever seen the rain coming down on a Sunny day?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't think so. 

Ever play with a Ouija board?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A long time ago.

Have you ever broken a finger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stepped on a nail?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, loads of times.

Have you ever laughed so much, that you wet yourself ?.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lol yeah as a kid 

Have you ever jumped from a high place and hurt yourself as a result?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yup. When I was five, I jumped off this thing at school in heels. Sprained my ankle. Didn't stop me from doing it again.

Have you ever walked around in public with a big piece of food in your teeth, not realizing it at the time?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Most probably yes.

HYE won an important argument? (important = anything that has been important for you)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, on a few occasions. I will stand my ground if I feel my arguments are valid.

Have you ever been splashed/soaked by a vehicle that was driven through a puddle ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever taken lessons for anything?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever teased anyone over something ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever rode a horse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been class president?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. That would've been awful. 

Have you ever karate chopped someone? Or simply just beat them up in some way?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope..

Hye yelled "WorldStar"?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Possibly.

Have you ever licked someone's face?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, No!. Well maybe unintentionally, as you do. Ahem!!!.

Have you ever had a wedgie ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup.

Have you ever bitten someone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but only because they asked me to...

Have you ever made an igloo in the snow ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

More like a mini snow cave last year, lol, all by myself. How lonely it was. But I'm glad I was out there. A man had gotten his car stuck trying to drive on my street so I offered him my shovel and he was quickly able to get unstuck 

Have you ever made your own pasta?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten an octopus tentacle?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever went crabbing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye petted a jellyfish?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dead ones that wash up on the beach.

Have you ever been stung by a bee?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,never have

Hye hugged a wasps nest?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever dropped your phone on your face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye won in the "Last Post Wins" thread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Everyday 

Have you ever had a pillow fight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye had someone steal from you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever danced alone in front of a mirror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Duh!

Hye heard a knock on your door only for you to open it & nobody to be there?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I think so and it was most likely one of the cats.

Have you ever given a stranger the finger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye had a bunch of tickets from an arcade only for you to win a lame prize?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yah. 

Do you own a secret playlist full of J-pop and K-pop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Amon said:


> No
> 
> Hye posted in the wrong thread?


Lmao. No....

Have you ever slapped yourself?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, for doing something dumb, or when struggling to try and wake myself up.

Have you ever cried yourself to sleep ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever fallen victim to a whoopee cushion?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever been in trouble with the law ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fallen asleep while floating in a pool?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever saw an animal so cute you felt like exploding?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No. But I'd be itching to give it a stroke or a hug.

Have you ever worn something that didn't suit you ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately.

Have you ever cried at a birthday party?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and it wasn't good...

Have you ever talked through a film/movie that you have already seen before ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye met a pushover?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I live with one, my brother.

Have you ever jaywalked ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Multiple times

Hye used Windows 98?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and still have a copy of it around here somewhere. Lol

Have you sucked your thumb as an adult ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Playfully/jokingly.

Have you ever changed a baby's diaper?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever been pushed into a pool?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, fortunately I was already wearing a bathing suit.

Have you ever given someone flowers for no reason?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been abducted by an alien?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Can't tell you. Top secret.

Have you ever been to the Niagara Falls?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, in a previous life. :b

@Worried Cat Milf No, it's too far for me to walk.

Have you ever been to a fireworks display ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever found someone's lost pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye walked through the woods at night?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but quite a long time ago though.

Have you ever choked on a mouthful of food and spat it all out because of it ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye been to boot camp?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but I'd like to go. I like a challenge...

Have you ever sent too many copies of a document to a printer by mistake ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once or twice 

Hye tasted salt water?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep 

Have you ever ate a poorly cooked meal but pretended to like it as to not hurt the person's feelings?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye told a joke and ended up being the only person laughing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup.

Have you ever been hacked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been accused of spamming?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever cut yourself badly while shaving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several times

Hye been inside a mansion ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, lots of times.

Have you ever been up a mountain ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a flattened tire?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever been bitten by a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times

Hye fallen inside a frozen lake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever been in the cockpit of an airplane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye found a 4 leaf clover?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever been down a water slide ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surprisingly no

Hye had your place broken into?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Once, years and years ago, by someone we once knew, and they took the contents of the gas meter too.

Have you ever built a sand castle ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been ice skating?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and I really enjoyed it, even though it was only the once.

Have you ever gambled ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to the beach during a snowstorm?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever used your or someone else's clothing after realising that there is no toilet paper ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol, no!

Have you ever been mistaken for someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had someone back stab you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I probably have, but can't remember.

Have you ever walked into the wrong class and stayed because you were too afraid to say anything about it?

edit: that was meant for the other post. Uh, yeah. A few times.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuu

Hye been humiliated in front of your classmates?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Many times. I was once choked out from my desk and pulled on the floor. Fainted on a field trip. Refused to introduce myself on the first day of school. Ghetto girl tried to force make out with me on the bus while I pushed her away. lol

Have you ever graffiti'd something?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

No

HYE skinny dipped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye preformed on stage?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Aack, no. If I got on stage I bet my throat would close up and I could barely make a squeak.

Have you ever had a panic attack and someone call EMS on you?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
hye been to Hawaii?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No,but maybe one day

Hye dialed 911 and hung up?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

When I was young child.

Have you ever egged someone's house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a convo with a telemarketer?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever held a snake?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No

Have you ever done something really stupid while driving?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Drove on the wrong side of the road accidentally when I wasn't very experienced lol

Have you ever cut off a doll's hair?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, but I have pulled all the limbs off of one on a few occasions when younger.

Have you ever won a prize ?.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, but nothing I'm proud of.

Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever given someone a hair cut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to court?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and it was not a good experience.

Have you ever counted sheep to get yourself to sleep ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten a live animal?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:wtf


HYE Water skied?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope 

Have you ever dropped your phone in the toilet?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No but have in the sink with water running.

Have you ever driven in a snow storm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made an igloo?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Have you ever played in mud?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

when I was a kid I played in worse than mud, but yes

haver you ever been pulled over by the cops?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, thankfully 

Have you ever pulled a fire alarm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been stuck in one place for hours?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes


Have you ever farted loudly in a restaurant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye attempted to prank someone only for it to backfire?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever gone a year without shaving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye bled a lot of blood?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever found something in a meal that should be there ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, all kinds of things

Have you ever fallen down steps?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twice

Hye used a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes. And it was fun.

Have you ever received a valentines card ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

A very long time ago.....


HYE gotten stuck on an elevator?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. I don't carry a wallet.

Have you ever been in a natural disaster?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

kinda, i was caught in an earth quake 

have you ever laid on a bed of nails?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever been caught in a rainstorm with no shelter around?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yup

have you ever met a senator?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

no

have you ever gone shopping in the middle of the night?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

i just did

have you ever shot a gun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever flown a kite?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever been to a concert ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes 

Have you ever been to an Indian restaurant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made a vine video?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever used a coin counting machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had somebody take a picture of you behind your back?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever hand an ingrown toenail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye been bedridden?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes

Have you ever been in hospital for more than a week?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I've never ridden a bed, but I have ridden a bike...

@humblelulu No.

Have you ever tasted someone else's blood ?.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Have you ever tasted your own blood


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, tastes good.


Have you ever stuck your finger up your bumhole?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Have you ever had someone else shove their finger up your bumhole ?.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol what

Um shamefully yes, although I must add, it was their request not mine haha

Have you ever worn the opposite sex underwear?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever fallen on your face in front of a crowd?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and it was not very comfortable or in the least bit supportive. Oh, and not a good sight either...

@Worried Cat Milf Yes, while completely drunk. 

Have you ever given someone a wedgie ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye bullied somebody?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I got heavily bullied at school. Though in the past, I have done some nasty things to others.

Have you ever blocked your toilet and then had to pull out the obstruction by hand?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

HYE bled at a fearsome rate. Like blood dripping from your wound?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever thrown up in class or in front of a bunch of people?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

no

have you ever got lost in a different country?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever got an electric shock ?.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yes sir

have you ever driven across a country?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever driven a boat?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever held a strangers baby?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, when I was eight years old. And still have pictures of it.

@Worried Cat Milf Yes. But it belonged to a friend of someone I knew.

Have you ever bitten your own toe nails ?.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

no

have you ever driven at 100mph+ (161kmh+) in a car?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes - and it wasn't even a fast car, was some banged up 90's Ford Fiesta.


Have you ever seen someone else taking a big poo?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever pee'd I'm the woods?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yes

have you ever walked on hot coals?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever driven a large piece of heavy machinery?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

no

have you ever read Nietzsche or Heidegger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stepped on a snail while barefooted?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Hye stepped on a **** barefooted?


----------



## Quanny94 (Oct 31, 2016)

Have you ever seen Sasquatch?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever accidentally deleted files, e-mails etc, that you wanted to keep?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever changed the oil in your car?


----------



## GretaFlow (Nov 11, 2016)

No

Have you ever been to a cinema alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye used a lawnmower?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever went to a restaurant alone?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

@Amon 
No, but I used a scythe.



funnynihilist said:


> Have you ever went to a restaurant alone?


Many times

Have you ever fainted in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye collected snow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like for a snowman? Yes

Have you ever cleaned a toilet?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever elbowed someone in the face because you didn't like the way they talked?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Ouch!, no.

Have you ever got into a really big debate with someone in real life about something you felt strongly about ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah

Have you ever bumped into someone on the street and just kept walking?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah several times regarding politics and society. I try not to do it because I don't believe I can change peoples opinions.

HYE fired an arrow with a bow?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

no

have you ever been in a mosh pit?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever milked a cow.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

No

Have you ever dressed up as a cow?


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

No.

Have you touched a Cow pat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye robbed a store?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever or tried Taco Bell's new chicken roll up thingies?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

we don't have taco bell here

have you ever peed yourself in class?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually yes, when I was in kindergarten. It scarred me for life.

Have you ever danced in front of people?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, but there were many other people dancing as well.

Have you ever been to a pro sporting event?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever made a cake from scratch?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever cooked a ham?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever been in a boat?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, and I owned one!

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever gone cliff jumping?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, it was super dangerous but totally fun.

Have you ever got drunk on an airplane?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yep, but only with two of my best female friends who I trusted. 

have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I was freaked out when I thought I thought I saw someone peeking in my door way a few years back in my old house.

Have you ever seen an alien?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but I have seen UFOs

Have you ever almost been eaten by a shark?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been punched in the face?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

nope. been slapped, tho.

have you ever lost your temper at a stranger and made a scene?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No

Have you ever been served a dish with a hair in it and told the staff to bring you a new dish?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A few times

Have you ever allowed your clock to be an hour off until it fixes itself at the next daylight savings time?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever stepped on dog sh it while taking a walk?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever thrown things in a fit of rage?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever gone to a party where you didn't know anyone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No.

Have you ever cried during class?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever tripped in public?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been to a woods party?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but I don't know what that is so maybe ;-)

Have you ever done something nice for a complete stranger (like pay for their coffee)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye slipped on a banana peel?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever locked the keys in your car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye skateboarded down a steep hill?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever driven a motorcycle?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever wanted to smack someone's child for acting up?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't think of a time that happened. I have wanted to smack the parents for letting the kids act like little monsters though.

Have you ever been kissed by a stranger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye worn a tutu?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can't say that I have.

Have you ever done a head stand?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever ordered from a drive thru and pulled away because it was taking too long?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been in a public restroom next to someone famous?


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

no

have you ever punched someone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever been in a public restroom stall/urinal next to a crazy person? (I was earlier this year in nyc)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been on a fancy dinner date?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever followed a GPS even though it was wrong?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, though only because of not knowing so at the time. Then kicking myself afterwards for trusting technology a little too much.

Have you ever drank spirits straight/neat ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

All the time. The only way I drink my bourbon. Like to get the full flavor.

Have you ever waved at people you don't know for no reason?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye broken your leg?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, *knock wood*

Have you ever broke a toe?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever had a pregnancy scare lol?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, years ago with an ex.

Have you ever had period sex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye skipped classes for more than a week?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been scratched by a cat?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, many times

Have you ever had poison ivy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been fired from a job?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but they totally should. Half of us get paid to sit.

Have you ever made your own burger patties?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, but only the once. They pretty much fell apart while cooking them.

Have you ever given out a valentines card ?.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever snorted crack cocaine from a hooker's *** cheek?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

What I look like a rock star? A politician? A televangelist? Lol
No

Have you ever cut your own Christmas tree?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope

Have you ever thought you saw santa's slay in the sky?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Once or twice, many, many years ago.

Have you ever done anything beyond your perceived strength ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever cleaned up after a flood?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been 100 feet below the surface of the ocean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten snow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever been airborne in a vehicle?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yes

have you ever been in an air traffic control tower?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in Africa?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope.

Have you ever been hit by a wild pitch?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever had your fortune told by a psychic or tarot reader?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, it would be fun to mess with one though. 

Have you ever seen a dolphin at the beach?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, many many times. In fact I was on a boat that was swarmed by schools of dolphins following our wake. We were surrounded and could feel their clicks and sonar chirps. 

Have you ever been nominated for an award and stood up thinking you had won only to realize it was your competitor who won?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever sewn anything with a sewing machine?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I think in school once.

Have you ever given a stranger money?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes but I was conned.

Have you ever had a laughing fit during an inappropriate moment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been kicked out of your place by an army of rats?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever had a giant spider fall on you while you were nearly asleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten oatmeal with peanut butter?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been afraid of cockroaches


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not afraid as such, but one did make me jump when it appeared out of nowhere once.

Have you ever taken the stairs instead of the lift in a high-rise building to get to an upper floor ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye spilled something onto your laptop?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Hye broken anything as a result of video game rage?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, the disc lol. I was a kid playing one of the Tomb Raiders. Couldn't get passed an obstacle so I threw the controller at the Dreamcast. The Dream cast was fine, but the game disc somehow took some damage and would no longer work.

Have you ever played Dance Dance Revolution?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever parked illegally?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever had someone over stay their welcome ?.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. My ex GF.

Have you ever poured hot candle wax on yourself? I used to coat my finger tips in that **** as a kid, lol.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Trooper said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever had someone over stay their welcome ?.


Yes

have you ever beat a professor in a debate, in which they're an expert?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Karsten said:


> Yes. My ex GF.
> 
> Have you ever poured hot candle wax on yourself? I used to coat my finger tips in that **** as a kid, lol.


haha same! (still kinda do)

And nope to the above poster.

have you ever danced in your room thinking no one was looking when someone was watching all along or walked in on you?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah. Plenty of times, lol. 

Have you ever deleted a post on SAS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye applied for a strange job?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, they were cheap and too tight.

@Amon Yes.

Have you ever cheated when playing any type of game with many opponents ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe..

Hye been outside during a hailstorm?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes

...eaten a booger?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd say no, but actually we eat, or at least swallow them all the time, unintentionally of course.

Have you ever traced your family history ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye gained weight?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes. Weight gain after pregnancies. Also weight gain on Cymbalta and Rexulti. I didn't realize the Cymbalta was what was doing it and gained a lot. I was paying more attention and got off the Rexulti fast.

HYE dated someone you met online?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

yes

Have you ever had someone love you?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever received a love letter/note?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye owned a piggy bank?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

yes

have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye had to repeat a grade?


----------



## GretaFlow (Nov 11, 2016)

No.

Hye taken any drugs?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, the medication I have recently come off of.

Have you ever travelled without paying the fare ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever given someone else a haircut? Perhaps later to realize it was a mistake?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, no.

Have you ever eaten something you didn't like as to not offend the cook/host?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever eaten an insect as a cuisine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye salted a snail?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not a snail but slugs I have. 

Have you ever started to boil a pot of water and forgot about it?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep...ruined the pot.

Have you ever eaten a piece of glass?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye mugged somebody?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, sounds like a hassle


Have you ever stood by the ocean at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had someone give you the silent treatment?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure

Have you ever overflowed the tank when pumping gas?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, not fun.

Have you ever slid down the railing of a staircase?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye broken a trampoline?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but it seems like I remember being on a broken trampoline once. Lol

Have you ever given someone the finger while driving?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Many times.

Have you ever sold something you made?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

never sold, but I've given away things i've grown in the garden

Have you ever been totally lost, with no idea at all where you are?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't think so.

Have you ever been asked a really stupid question on this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye participated in a archaeological dig?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever been to a funeral ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever burned the roof of your mouth so bad it peeled?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think so. 

Have you ever sat at a bonfire?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever lost a whole finger or toe nail (as in, fallen off) ?.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. My sister once got her finger nearly chopped off by the car door, though. It was hanging on by a thread.

Have you ever seen a stealth aircraft in real life?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Ever seen a jellyfish in the ocean?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, and a pretty scary experience it was too. They are so difficult to see, and they seem to just appear out of nowhere.

Have you ever clicked on a SPAM or malicious email you have received ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever touched a jelly fish as it was swimming (not on dry land)?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I think so. Those clear boob padding looking things.

Have you ever been stood up by a date?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been stood up by a date?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never been on a real date 

Have you ever called out for work because a bad hangover?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever dropped it like it's hot?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No but I've dropped things because they were hot.

Have you ever gotten into an argument with a stranger at the store?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

That sounds like something I would have done but I have no memories of it.

Have you ever written a love letter to someone but *DID NOT *send it?


----------



## rdqyouknowwho (Nov 17, 2016)

No
Have you ever bent over and ripped your jeans/pants?

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye attempted to do the cinnamon challenge?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in a bar fight?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever had a fire get away from you?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a secret crush on someone who was a member of this forum?


----------



## Tanz76 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes lol.


Have you ever cried yourself to sleep?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe as a child

Have you ever had a bad electrical shock?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, a few times.

Have you ever starved yourself intentionally or unintentionally ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tanz76 said:


> Yes lol.
> 
> Have you ever cried yourself to sleep?


Yes

Wow, you work fast if you had a crush already and joined the site this month!

Have you ever had a dream within a dream?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah I think so

Have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Often.

Have you ever been hypnotized?


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

No
Have you ever wiped snot on bedding?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever tripped down a flight of stairs after mocking your friend from stumbling down those stairs?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, this is getting abstract lol

Have you ever eaten in a restaurant that smelled bad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had the cashier forget to charge an item of yours?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever fallen asleep on the bus/subway/train and missed your stop?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever faked an accent to a stranger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye studied until you passed out?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I wasn't big into studying lol

HYE been chewing gum and scraped your teeth together strangely? I just did that and I HATE it!


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever bungee jumped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slept passed 24 hrs?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Hye drove a van


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been inside a cave?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been on a jet ski?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever rented a storage unit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had to use crutches before?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever had to lie about your age ?.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes, online at least.

Have you ever been to a petting zoo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times

Hye been shot?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever kissed someone when they didn't expect it?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been surfing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been pinched by a crab?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever met an astronaut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been involved in a car accident?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Have you ever held a snake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever had anyone make fun of the way you blow your nose?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. But I've had people make fun of the way I sneeze. 

Have you ever had a bloody nose in public?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, right in the middle of a shopping mall.

Have you ever caught a fish?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> No. But I've had people make fun of the way I sneeze.
> 
> Have you ever had a bloody nose in public?


Yes. In school when i was little i had one during an exam. Two or three drops of blood fell on the exam, hehehe oopsieee.

Have you ever grabbed your cat and made him dance on a song?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but my ex used to do that to my cat.

Have you ever been in a strange place during a power outage? And if so, where?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye heard gunshots?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Hye seen atomic explosion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just online

Hye failed a semester of college?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

no.

have you ever written a song?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever had a dream so good that you were disappointed when you woke up?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Frequently.

Have you ever asked a stranger to take a picture of you?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever had a package stolen?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever had a bird get into your house or car and fly around?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye witnessed an animal getting hit by a car?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's funny you said this because not just ten minutes ago I almost ran over a squirrel but he is fine. 
But yes I have...

Have you ever changed a tire?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No

Have you ever jumped out of an airplane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye visited an abandoned building?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Scaaaaary.

Have you ever sold anything on ebay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye won the lottery?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I won 75 on a scratch off once if that counts

Have you ever used a branch for a walking stick?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes. I did as a kid because i though it was fun 

Have you ever experienced ''Tears of Joy'' before?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever stepped in raw sewage?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

No 

Have you ever cut your hair bald


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup,long ago

Hye rolled down a hill?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep

Ever gone ice skating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fallen into a frozen lake?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I've fallen ON a frozen lake but not IN a frozen lake

Have you ever had to clean up trash because a bag broke?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..

Hye read an entire book in 1 day?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No slow reader

Have you ever had to pick a splinter out of your skin with a needle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye helped a stranger in the street?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes many times. An old woman fell and split her head open and I was trying to keep her head from bleeding but I didn't know what to do. I was so scared. I put alot of pressure on it but was covered in her blood.

Have you ever broken your toe nail?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever appeared on TV?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kinda. There used to be a TV show called Havoc on the 101, that played music videos and would let you text chat. I did that a couple of times. 

Have you ever got someone's signature?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Do you mean an autograph? yes

Have you ever put superglue on your fingers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to the zoo?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever flipped your mattress?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, which is recommended practice throughout the life of the mattress. Allowing it to wear more evenly.

Have you ever had the emergency services called to your property by mistake ?.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

No.

Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever given someone something then later regretted it?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, and they were mad at me when I took it back.

Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been to one of the National Parks in the US?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

No, but I think I may well do soon 


Have you ever pretended to be someone you were not to make a gain?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Azazello said:


> No, but I think I may well do soon
> 
> Have you ever pretended to be someone you were not to make a gain?


Not sure I quite understand the question.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye purchased something from Craigslist ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Have you ever sold anything on eBay?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever bought anything off ebay?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, plenty.

Have you ever been scammed on eBay ?.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever eaten something that was still alive when you ate it?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever been to a beach?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, sadly.

Have you ever found money on the ground (other than change)?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah

Have you ever started messing around and then hurting yourself and feel stupid while pretending it didn't even hurt?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think so.

Have you ever almost asked someone out on a date but then cowered out?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever had the wind take your hat/scarf/glove?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm... I'm honestly not sure. There have been many occasions my hat nearly went, but I'm not sure if I ever had to run for it or not.

Have you ever decided on something, and changed your mind at least 3 times after?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hmm, I can't think of a time where that happened so no.

Have you ever gone to a restaurant (or a restaurant that served a style of food) you didn't like just because the other person did like it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye procrastinated on an important project?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Many times

Have you ever coughed up a tonsil phlem ball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye volunteered to pick up trash?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah, but I've picked up trash of my own accord. 

Have you ever accidentally thrown something important away in the trash?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, many times.

Have you ever picked trash to get something important that you threw by accident?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever tried to stop a stranger's head from bleeding but didn't know what to do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye scraped your knee?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Have you ever had a nose bleed at school?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

no but i did have a bugger bleed at school (pre-school).

Have you ever locked your car with the engine on?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever fallen into the toilet because you went to sit and the seat was up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye met Satan?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

A few times...he's a squirrely fellow.

Have you ever accidentally fallen into a swimming pool fully clothed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye visited the Deep Web?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever shipped something FedEx?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been the victim of a violent crime?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye gone days without drinking anything?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever owned anything radioactive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to a factory?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever ran for a bus/train and had it drive off when it totally could have waited?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been kicked out of someplace?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yup

have you ever seen the night sky without light pollution?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever walked in a high speed wind on purpose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye ordered something only to realize that you were short on money?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

no

have you ever walked in negative degree Fahrenheit weather on purpose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to an Asian Country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye studied for an exam only to end up failing it?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep

Have you ever eaten something past its expiatory date?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, bread mostly 

Have you ever dropped your phone in the toilet?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I think twice.

Have you ever made waffles from scratch?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow. You are so evil. Why would you ask such a question?

No. 

Have you ever kissed someone under a mistletoe?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. How dare you.

Have you ever been to a roller rink?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope

Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever watched the movie Lost in Translation?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

No, but I want to.

Have you ever been to the Grand Canyon?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Many times

Have you ever been to Yosemite national park?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, but I want to.

Have you ever screwed up trying to make Mac and cheese from the box?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

...yes (I make the best mac and cheese now so its ok)

Have you ever played an instrument in front of a crowd?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I tickled the ivories when I was younger in front of a crowd.

Have you ever impersonated someone online?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, back in the AIM days I signed on to my sisters screen name.

Have you ever been to a fair?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Many times

Ever used a rotary phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye heard noises in your house even though you were alone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally worn mismatched socks?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Yup



Have you ever taken a personality test....?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever traveled through time? (Note: this is a trick question)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, because time never stands still.

Have you ever gone against your word ?.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

A couple times.

Have you ever punched your pillow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sure I have

Have you ever driven an stick shift?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, at driving school. That was ages ago though

Have you ever gone snowmobiling?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No, turned down the chance :-(

have you ever run full pelt into a lampost?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been banned from a forum?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not yet, lol

Have you ever accidentally swallowed mouth wash?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No.

Have you ever been a moderator of a forum ?.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Never

Have you ever eaten an entire bag of chips in one sitting?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not the normal size bags, only the small snack ones.

Have you ever slept at your workplace overnight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on a movie set?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Close, I had to stop my car once while a movie was being filmed

Have you ever played a real original NES?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

TryingMara said:


> Not the normal size bags, only the small snack ones.
> 
> Have you ever slept at your workplace overnight?


Yes.

Have you ever eaten a super hot pepper/spice and flailed around looking for water when there wasn't any?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been kicked out of a museum?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No but I have been watched very closely at a museum once

Have you ever split a log for firewood?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No,

Have you ever been questioned by the FBI, police (or your local version of it)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye wasted food?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever scored a basket in a basketball game?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever gone camping?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep, schloads of time because as a kid that was the type of vacation my fam could afford. After I had moved out, of course my stepdad made more moolah and those younger siblings all go on extravagant vacations. I haven't camped since I my kids were babies, though, they cried too much and it was a PITA!

HYE purposely done "donuts" while driving in snow?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes back in high school we did that often.

Have you ever seen a tornado?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only in videos

Hye had hot grease splatter on you?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever had something ruined in the washing machine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been ditched?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye walked on a train tracks?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes plenty of times
Have you ever looked in the mirror for longer than an hour at once?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, sometimes when I'm doing a full glam face for no reason 'cause I don't even go anywhere. Fml.

Have you ever eaten alligator?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup,alligator sandwiches

Hye been accused of shoplifting?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, and they just accused me with no evidence. 

Have you ever tripped in front of a large crowd?


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had a bug in your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably

Hye lied in a church?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. I don't go to church. 

Have you ever returned a gift you didn't like?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever baked a cake?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Many, many times.

Have you ever fired a gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on TV?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever had a VERY embarrassing photograph of yourself taken by someone else who wont destroy the original photo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye wood carved?


----------



## Danny88 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope, Have you ever had sex while on mdma/xtc?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever kissed a complete stranger...like someone at a bar on New Years eve?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye scuba dived?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever hiked more than 10 miles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No but that sounds like fun

Hye been to a haunted house?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, at an amusement park.

Have you ever experienced something that can only best be described as a miracle?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't say I have.

Have you ever ended a relationship or friendship?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been homeless?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Hye gone to a big aquarium?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stalked?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I think so.

Have you ever bombed an interview?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I don't think so

Have you ever ate at a restaurant alone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever made breakfast for more than one person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye stuttered in front of the class?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

many, many times

have you ever been bitten by a spider?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye slept in your car for the night?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been caught taking a peek down a woman's blouse?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

No

Have you ever posted a youtube video?


----------



## Boogie Man (Dec 2, 2016)

No

have you ever, ever felt like this?..
when strange things are happening, and your going round the twist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye witnessed a murder ?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever swam on a lake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a phobia of needles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been on a farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had your room ransacked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. And I was chased by a bull too. Very scary! I worked on a ranch for one day while in high school. Was fired the next day.

Have you ever competed in a contest you had no business competing in?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye dialed 911?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had the cops show up to your place but got the address they were supposed to go wrong?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever dropped your keys in a spot you couldn't retrieve them?


----------



## komahina (Nov 18, 2016)

No but happened with paramedics. 

Have you ever gotten revenge?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Sort of.

Have you ever had the police called on you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever dropped a cake?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever competed in an athletic event?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever seen a double rainbow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye taken a picture of the sun?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been so drunk that you were photographed by a "friend" with your clothes off and have no memories of it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye dropped out of high school or college?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, but I went back.

Have you ever told someone you loved them?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, a long time ago.

Have you ever seen a famous national landmark in person?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever driven a riding lawn mower?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever planted a tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been taken advantage of?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes :/

Have you ever decorated christmas cookies?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nope (sharting now?? jfc)

Have you ever flown business or first class?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, and on someone else's dime! It was great!

Have you ever played a practical joke on someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye been part of a scandal?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm. No my life ain't that exciting.

Have you ever pee'd in the forest?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes

have you ever flown on an airplane?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever rented a car?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever surfed on a surfboard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken your leg?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope.

Have you ever thought about the tip of your nose as a unique place in the universe?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but that makes me think of..

Have you ever seen the movie "Garden State" where the girl would stand in a place and do something weird because "nobody has ever stood in that place and done that thing"?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever eaten with chopsticks?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, many times...I love sushi.

Have you ever had a major life regret?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

yes....*sigh*

hye been arrested?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever swam in a hotel pool?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

yes.
have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not.

Have you ever lost a kite?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye ran over an animal?


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

**** yea, little *******


have you ever cussed someone out?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever hocked a loogie onto the ground?


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

NO
have you ever thought of dating ur teacher?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Eww!! xD

Have you ever swallowed a rock?


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

no
have you ever vomit in class or public?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Hace you ever been bitten by a flea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye met a celebrity?


----------



## pinay (Nov 20, 2016)

yes!
have you ever fallen asleep on a train and ended up somewhere weird/far?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever been the victim of a practical joke?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever danced at a wedding?


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

yes
have you ever visited India


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not yet.

Have you ever eaten at a vegan restaurant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye visited somebody in prison?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope.

Have you ever ridden a zip line?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, actually. A makeshift one that went from a tree to the ground on the other side of a ditch. 

Have you ever slipped on ice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A time or two... or three. 

Have you ever been ice skating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye scraped your knee?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever yelled at a police officer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye watched a movie in theaters passed midnight?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever worked with someone famous?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I worked with a senator, but I have attended functions with famous people.

Have you ever won a substantial amount betting?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I don't bet.

Have you ever been chased by an animal?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever seen a whale?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever had a crush on someone you met online?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever won a contest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been lost at sea?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a dream where you were exercising and actually woke up sore?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No

HYE worn contact lenses


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

no.
HYE been scuba diving?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. I've even stood on the edge of a 10,000 cliff 100 feet below the surface of the ocean. 

Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I don't exactly like heights.

HYE made a terrible food for your guests?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had guests to make terrible food for! :duck


Have you ever baked a pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had any of your accounts hacked?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No (as far as I know).

Have you ever been punched?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever attended an NFL game?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever kissed someone from the same gender?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye ordered something for delivery only for it to never show up?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever visited a psychic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye spoiled a movie for someone on accident?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope, I'm very anti spoilers so don't ruin it for others unless they beg me to.

Have you ever ruined something expensive that belonged to someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,a digital camera

Hye participated in a protest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever flown an RC plane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been accused of a crime?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yes

Hye eaten a 5 course meal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

hye called into a tak radio show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, but I sometimes wanted to, back when I very frequently listened to one overnight show.

Have you ever tried to speed up melting or defrosting something by boiling an electric kettle next to it?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but good idea.

Have you ever tried to lure a neighborhood cat over to you by pretending you had a snack in your hand?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Many times.

Have you ever met someone with the same first and last name as you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye camped out in your yard?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever shouted at your cat when they vomit indoors or something, and/or your're in a foul mood?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope, I give her a cuddle and tell her it's allright :lol

Have you ever gone camping?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, it was very cold and uncomfortable (80 lbs of gear over 14 miles of hiking, freezing nights) but fun memories afterwards.

Have you ever stepped on dog siht while telling someone else "watch out! You almost stepped on dog siht!"?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever stepped on something expensive and broke it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been hit by a car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever baked cookies?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

many, many times.
Have you ever cooked a fancy dinner for guests?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a near death experience?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Three, actually.

Have you ever sneaked out of your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken something that didn't belong to you?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever broken a bone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No 

Have you ever held a koala?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had someone of the same sex make a move on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye ran in a marathon?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

No.



Have you ever been really proud of a personal accomplishment that seemed really insignificant to someone else?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. That is pretty much my career.

Have you ever almost died?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye passed out from pain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever served on a jury?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, twice.

Have you ever kissed a stranger on New Years eve?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been lost at sea?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but I did rescue someone at sea.

Have you ever been a cowboy/girl?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no.

have you ever seen a monkey in real life?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

have you ever been on a motorcycle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, many years ago. 

Have you ever driven in another country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye saved someones life?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think so

Have you ever visited another continent?


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

No, I've barely left my own country.

Have you ever eaten insects?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been chased by a giant (or at least a big one) lizard?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not a lizard but an alligator....well, not really chased

have you ever been in a Kevin Bacon movie?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been told "I love you" by someone who is not in your family?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but those are just words.

Have you ever recalled someone from your past that you haven't seen for a while, then ran into that person soon afterward?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes happened a couple months ago in a parking lot.

Have you ever hit a pinata?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye had to cut someone out of your life?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever driven on icy roads?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally opened someone else's mail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup,but not accidentally 

Hye injured yourself while at work?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope 

Have you ever owned a kitten?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been inside an igloo?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not unless you want to count snow forts I built as a kid or maybe an igloo cooler somewhere around then.

Have you ever been a participant in a parade?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Once. It was awesome, I wish I could see more.

Have you ever watched the stars/planets with a telescope?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope

have you ever studied for 5 exams in 10 days


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, a good student I was not.

Have you ever seen a hermit crab on a beach?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope

Have you ever been stung by an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye traveled to another country?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Often

Have you ever mistakenly identified someone? Like you thought you knew someone you never met?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah haha, I was walking in public with my dad one time, and i guess another man at some point was walking next to me and my dad was a little to the left. I thought the person next to me was my dad still, so i went to hold their hand and called them dad and i then realised they were not my dad at all and a complete stranger haha. Was highly awkward.

Have you ever won a fish at a funfare?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Welcome back humblelulu! So good to see you here. 

No, never won a fish at a funfare

Have you ever gone fishing and caught a starfish instead of a real fish?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I am on friendly terms with echinoderms

Have you ever eaten pet food?


----------



## EeveeGal (Jan 3, 2017)

Nope, I didn't even own a pet.

Have you ever tried skateboarding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When I was a kid, yeah. But I was never good at tricks. Could only ollie and pop shuvit. I think I could manual a little bit as well.

Have you ever popped a wheelie on a bike?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever sat next to or touched something worth at least a billion dollars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye won the lottery?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I have, but only like £5 ha

Have you ever snorted whilst laughing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup cuz I'm a pig

Hye done drugs?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, lol. 

Have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, had one yesterday.

Have you ever done a public speech?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, often.

Have you ever told someone you were in love with them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've gone down that road.

Have you ever gone to a movie with subtitles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been jumped?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever looked for something that was already on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye donated blood?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been to an observatory?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. Saw crazy things there.

Have you ever done something impulsive that was completely out of your character?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not that I can remember. 

Have you ever put ketchup on your scrambled eggs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time

Hye gone to the store with pajamas on?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you ever just walked off a job and never returned?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye walked into the wrong class?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

No.

Have you ever done a hit and run?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye robbed a gas station?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

All the time...NOT!

Have you ever been called the wrong name and didn't correct them?


----------



## pinkpixie (Jan 13, 2017)

yes

have you ever fainted in a store?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever seen someone that looks like you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..it was quite odd

Hye been embarrassed in front of a group of people?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably when I was younger. 

Have you ever wished that you could fly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye been to the ER?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah

Have you ever broken something in a shop?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had sleep paralysis? That condition where you are mostly asleep yet still awake and alert but can't move your body at all and even feel like you can't breathe or move your eyes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I don't think so. I can go from sound asleep to standing in a split second if need be.

Have you ever found something in a food or drink that didn't belong there?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

No.

Have you ever dated?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been on a few dates but never had a gf so if you mean gone out on dates then yes. If you mean "been dating someone" then no. 

Have you ever locked yourself out of your home/apartment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few times

Hye worked in a restaurant?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

At a pub once. 

Have you ever cried?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A time or two, or three...

Have you ever been on a large mountain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been bullied?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure.


Have you ever dunked a basketball?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup.

Have you ever Jeff?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, never. :duck

Have you ever been to a comedy club?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been arrested?


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

Not yet. 

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been kidnapped?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. I was taken against my will by a stranger to a location of their choosing for a purpose I did not consent to. They dropped me off in the middle of nowhere when it was clear I wouldn't participate in the activity they had in mind.

Have you ever gone white water rafting?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been rafting many times but never white water rafting though. 

Have you ever been front row at a concert?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever walked one way in public, and then decide to turn around half way through and walk back the way you came?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That's an interesting question. I think I have done that. I'm sure I have.

Have you ever gone to a restaurant in the middle of the night?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nope. 

Have you ever been to Ireland?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, it's beautiful

Have you ever eaten sardines?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever fed a goat?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever faked a dog by throwing a nonexistent ball for them to run after?


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I have yeah haha, it's funny but then i feel bad so I pet them after. 

Have you ever made your own item of clothing?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Have you ever attended a live taping of a tv show?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever went cat fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been lost in the woods?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been on a glacier?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever tasted ocean water?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had a pen pal?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes if emails count 

Have you ever made cookies from scratch?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes! I love to bake cookies.

Have you ever lied to your boss?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably, but no specific example comes to mind. 

Have you ever lied on a resume/job interview?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to walk somewhere during a hailstorm?


----------



## tocopherylacetate (Jan 24, 2017)

yes.. often made it to around 48 or more in the past but Ive stopped letting that happen.

Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## tocopherylacetate (Jan 24, 2017)

oh lame it wont let me delete it >:U


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, a b'zillion years ago. 

Have you ever saved someone's life?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever made a pizza from scratch?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but not recently

Have you ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, fear of mine actually 

Have you ever driven through a severe thunderstorm?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No
Have you ever went skiing before?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye accidentally cut the pink part of your toe or fingernail?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever lost a gig or job because of SA?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever ridden a snowmobile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye ordered a bunch of food all for yourself?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE been to Japan?


----------



## LoneWolfAtHeart (Jan 28, 2017)

No.

Have you ever been bullied?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye drank something past it's expiration date?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably at some point in my life. 

Have you ever baked cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a virus on ur PC?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.

have you ever been to Austraila?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye watched a gore video?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

What is a gore video? So probably no.

Have you ever given money to a complete stranger?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes I have given money to homeless people



Have you ever won a raffle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, $20 bucks

Hye been stranded somewhere?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye been to a safari park?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

No

Have you ever accidentally started a fire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to a circus?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever lured someone else's pet into your home?


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, he lost his people.

Have you ever been in a tree-house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye hired a hitman?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yea, and guess who is the target, Amon.

(Woops, did I say too much?) j/k, Actual answer: No.

Have you ever been walked in on while showering?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Hye broken ur leg?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes who doesn't when you have a running speed of 100mph?

Anywas, maybe that was an exaggeration but, yes. Broke my ankle last year.

Have you ever Googled something to sound smarter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever used a sewing machine?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not properly.

Have you ever done dmt?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Several times, but not recently (knock on wood)

Have you ever climbed a tree as an adult?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye gone to work while sick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally left something out of the refrigerator until it went bad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye accidentally fallen through a frozen lake?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope

Have you ever fell asleep on a bus and missed your destination?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope,but I have fallen asleep on a bus tho

Hye laughed at the wrong time?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah. It's a nervous habit :/

Have you ever farted loud enough in public that people could hear?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I should certainly think so, but years ago.

Have you ever put up shelve(s) on your wall?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a can of paint fall on u?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But I did use a power sprayer for paint and inhaled enough of the fumes to make me cough up the color I was painting. 

HYE done something outrageous to try and get your pet's attention and they completely ignored it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I would sing to them, often in falsetto. They know I'm weird and just pretend they don't know me.


Have you ever wanted to be in a boy band?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye passed out due to pain?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I think I wanted to.

Have you ever been chased by a dog or other animal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes...several times by dogs, now anxious when dogs are anywhere near me

Have you ever been on cruise ship?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on a crowded bus?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Of course.

Have you ever confronted someone with loud headphones but they couldn't hear a word you said so you just ignored them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye gone scuba diving?


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Nope.

Have you ever won a contest or raffle?


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever fallen down the stairs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twice when I was younger

Hye been to the Emergency Room?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever laughed so hard when drinking that you spit out your drink on someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..

Hye fainted in public?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been in a limousine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Several times 

Hye locked urself outta ur car?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am not that smart. At least I haven't locked myself in yet.


Have you ever had someone else take credit for something you've done?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever taken credit for something someone else has done?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost an important file?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure


Have you ever thought you've seen a ghost or something paranormal?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever experienced 3 or more G's (3 times the force of gravity)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a blood clot?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not in the sense I think you mean.

Have you ever been mistaken for someone famous?


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Well I did dress like Michael Myers once and people were scared ! I guess that counts (yes, I know it doesn't, I'll show myself out) !

Have you ever tried licking your elbow (maybe succeeded)?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Well, now I have tried licking my elbow and no I can't but I`ll keep trying.

Can you give yourself oral sex ? That must have already been asked.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't tried, but I don't think I can, nor would I want to. lol.

HYE been embarrassed in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably,but can't recall 

Hye been jumped?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you ever made homemade pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye used a chainsaw ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I have had to rely on regular saws

HYE seen a river flood?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yes, many times...

Have you played "The Witcher 3"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye thrown up while on a roller coaster?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol no..but I almost came.. hehe.. ou know that feelin gin teh bladder..
don't even recall me throwing up ever


Have you had almond Magnum?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE broken a bone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE had oral surgery?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. 

But I have had one wisdom tooth pulled.


HYE fallen down a hill?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE skiied down a large hill?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


HYE been scuba diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been punched in the stomach?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE punched someone in the stomach?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stole something?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just little things like candy bars or pens from work.


HYE been arrested?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye used someone else's credit card without their permission?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE flown first class?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, just coach. Also flew on a little private plane once.


HYE been in a auto accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye had a nightmare come true?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but not my more freakier ones

Have you ever sneaked into a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Multiple times 

Hye been to a carnival?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever left a job without saying anything?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Have you ever rang in work/school sick even though feeling well?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes when I was at school I did this a lot.


Have u ever tasted urine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye accidentally fallen into a frozen pool?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

No

Have u ever lost a tooth through eating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been to the ER?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been the underworld?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

which one? 

Have you ever worked in a uniform or a costume?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye hosted a garage sale?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
HYE planted sunflowers?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye almost drowned ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple of close calls but worked my way to shore


Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye walked in ur sleep?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I am aware of. Think my parents mentioned me doing things in my sleep. Know I talk in my sleep 

Have you ever fallen asleep in a class or at work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of timez in class..gets borin at times 

Hye seen a cat on a leash?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been hypnotized by a hypnotist (rather than audio tape or something)?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever pooped in the wilderness?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye worn a ninja costume?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been naked in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Hye had ur home broken into?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE had a traffic ticket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had an argument with an employee?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes it's good to clear the air as long as it doesn't get personal.

Have you ever thought about how crowded it is going to be 20-30 years from now at the current population growth rates?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had a dream that solved a problem you couldn't solve when awake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..but that's interesting 

Hye had gum caught in ur hair?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Twice.

Have you ever been too loud in a library?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, I don't think so.

Have you ever expected to fart silently but it was super loud?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only when I went to church


Have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever spilled a drink on someone by accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye slipped in public?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I land on my feet like a cat and keep walking like nothing happened

Have you ever had a surgical procedure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been in an ambulance?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever had a mutual head boop with a cat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been sprayed by a skunk?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever written an email to a bunch of people where you took great pride in your talent and sharp wit while you were drunk only to realize it was awful writing when sober, full of grammatical errors and made everyone think this was the writing of a fool?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I am less inhibited with alcohol and channel my inner Hemingway.


Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever dipped a french fry in a Wendy's frosty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..that's illegal

Hye gotten food poisoning?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, I don't think so

Have you ever slow danced with someone?


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever really hated somebody?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

myself a few times

Have you ever snorted a drink?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stepped on something sharp while barefooted?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, tetanus shots suck when you're a kid.


Have you accidentally cursed in situation where it was inappropriate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably

Hye been in legal trouble?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Depends how you define it. I've gotten a parking ticket or two which is a legal infringement but might not be what you mean.

Have you ever looked out your window and seen your neighbor naked?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few times. I had an apartment that had exterior, concrete deck and stairwells in between units. A good looking couple lived across from me. The guy left one day the same time I did and I turned around as he was turning around, and I saw his girlfriend sitting naked in a chair behind him. There have been a few exhibitionists but none that really could meet her for spectacularness.

Have you ever talked your way out of trouble?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye been in a car accident?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, a couple of times.

Have you ever gone skydiving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..but it's on my bucket list 

Hye been to Antarctica ?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, but it's on my bucket list.

Have you ever mistaken a stranger for someone you know?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, some people just look alike.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye worked In retail?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.

Have you ever gone to the movies by yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no I haven't

Have you ever joined a cult of ne'er do wells?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No. Unless a one man cult counts, then I'm the leader.

Have you ever drank spoiled milk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a teacher embarrass u in front of le class?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah but Idk if it was intentional. I had never heard the name "Eli" before, so when it was my turn to read I said "Ellie". When I finished, he said, "it's Eli, by the way". Some people snickered.

Have you ever burned yourself with hot water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap..couple of times 

Hye had ur parents leave u at the checkout lane in a store while they went to get something at the last minute


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably not, but I've done that to my parents before. I've also had people other than my parents do that to me.

Have you ever slept outside with or without a tent?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I miss going on camping trips.

Have you ever spun around in a circle and then tried to grab something in front of you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stayed awake passed 24hrs?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes for work. It sucked.

Have you ever tried to get your pet to attack it's tail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye stepped on a snail barefooted?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably. I know I have had to dance through the caterpillars before.

Have you ever collected anything for a hobby?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah *** butts, and the lids off of bottles of alcohol.


Have you ever had an imaginary friend?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I created characters in my head to put into imaginary scenarios but not someone I went around believing was a friend. It would have probably have been cool to have one though.


Have you ever went sailing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye ordered something only for it to never arrive?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, only because it was out of stock and the company didn't notify me.

Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye cleaned up roadkill?


----------



## Sadpanda117 (Mar 5, 2017)

noo.

Have you ever cosplay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye crossdressed?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever woken up with an injury and you have no recollection of how you got it?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

yes, just recently. My knee was hurt but I have no idea how. 

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only once yeh

Hye been obese?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

No,

Have you been threatened with a weapon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been followed by someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE puked in public? uke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been apart of a gang?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

In 3rd grade. We were a bunch of heathens.

Have you ever worn mismatched socks?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye been pulled over?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, a few times... :um


HYE fallen asleep in class or on the job?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup in class..doesn't help that the lights are turned off 

Hye been fired from a job?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE killed an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken ur toe?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. I tripped walking home from yoga and smashed my toe. Very painful.

Have you ever given a stranger a lot of money?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas..the most was $1

Hye worked at a fast food restaurant


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Have you ever worked in retail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been injured at a hospital?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so.

Have you ever been kicked out of an establishment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye felt homesick?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but being home makes me want to leave again.

Have you ever had food poisoning from eating out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's never happened fortunately 

Hye had to wait awhile for ur food only for them to forget ur order?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, seems like I have, but can't remember exactly.



HYE had a middle ear infection? (Very painful, by the way)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been given the silent treatment?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a laughing fit while alone making other people think you've lost your mind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times 

Hye made ur own snow fort?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Wouldn't call it a fort and wouldn't call it my own, but yeah, more or less.

HYE touched a dangerous animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stung by a wasp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye been bitten by a dog?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think so

Have you ever tried to encourage a cat to bite you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been stalked by someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.



HYE been in a fist fight.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been locked out of your car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye touched an opossum


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a rodent in your house?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I lived on a horse farm for a short time when I was tiny.


Have you ever spent a night in a haunted house (purportedly)?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but that might be fun.

Have you ever won a bet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye had to evacuate a building


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever unintentionally touched a woman's breast or butt?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah

Have you ever bottle fed an animal?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No.

Hye fallen asleep on public transit and missed your stop?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No

Have you ever unintentionally given a hand job?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow ninja'd me. No.

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

when I was very young

I was caught and horribly humiliated

guess I learned my lesson

have you ever snorkeled


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been bullied


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Briefly in 6th grade

Have you ever been hunting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

Hye been stuck on a roller coaster ride


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, but some of them seemed awfully wobbly

Have you ever driven faster than 100 mph (160 kph)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye been to Iceland


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever stuck your finger in your pets mouth when they were yawning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya..kinda funny doing that sometimes 

Hye popped a giant pimple


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a pedicure?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet, but toes before bros


have you ever had a really bad haircut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a car hit u then drive off?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thankfully no

Have you ever surprised someone with a kiss?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sort of

Have you ever had a broken bone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stolen someone else's lunch


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever had a seizure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye twitched in ur sleep


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever gone surfing?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever punched someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been stung by a jellyfish


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



HYE been hit in the head with a hammer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye accidentally tripped in public?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep

Have you ever been a cowboy/girl and had to heard grazing animals?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye been on a zip wire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye poked urself with a thumb tack?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably have at some point. :stu



HYE fallen down a flight of stairs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm..kinda odd

Hye cursed at ur teacher/professor?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye been on a bike ride?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever gone tanning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye took out a loan for school


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I used to have a tanning membership. No more. It's bad and there's a hefty 17 percent tax, lol.

Have you ever made any clay pottery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye went on a baby swing and got stuck as a result?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever gotten so drunk that you puked your guts out?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I used to have a tanning membership. No more. It's bad and there's a hefty 17 percent tax, lol.
> 
> Have you ever made any clay pottery?


Don't do it. You are beautiful without it.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you ever gotten so drunk that you puked your guts out?


Yes.

Have you ever posted a question to your fellow SA forum members while drunk that you later regretted?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye listened to Reggae?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rarely

Hye been on the news?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever wondered why you are you and not that squirrel outside your window (or some equivalent)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

Have you ever marched in a parade?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gone home at 5AM from a night-out but not feeling too drunk?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No. 

Have you ever punched anyone?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Brawk Shady said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever punched anyone?


Yes,

Have you ever jumped out of a plane?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not yet (I'd love to go sky diving at least once one day)

Have you ever had a picnic in a coconut farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been inside an igloo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been horseback riding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been almost hit while crossing the street?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No thankfully

Hye jumped down some stairs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye stayed awake passed 24 hours?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally stepped on a bug while barefoot?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Only a dead one, I think. This is why I'm never barefoot!

Have you ever traveled alone in a foreign country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye traveled to another planet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I am aware of

Have you ever needed stitches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to an a abandoned building?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, an old hospital in high school.

Have you ever needed crutches?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in a play or theater work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a random nose bleed?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, once I think.

Have you ever been stuck at an airport?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye pretended to play ded to see how ur pet would react?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever been on a bus for more than 2 hours?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you ever awakened somewhere not knowing how you got there?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

8888 said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever been on a bus for more than 2 hours?


Yes, an overnight bus.

Have you ever been on an overnight train ride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had the police come over to ur place


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah, but they were inquring about someone else's crime lol. 

Have you ever slipped in the bathroom?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not yet luckily

Have you ever experienced the Mandela Effect (a memory you swear you have of something that never happened)?


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Possibly, I've confused memories with dreams before.

Have you ever tickled a fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye used poison darts?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not intentionally 

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

Hye recorded a street fight?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been bitten by a poisonous insect?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fallen through a frozen lake


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever written a bucket list of things you must do before you die?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been on a plane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on a cruise


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not an official one

have you ever said something clever accidentally?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye walked on water


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, matter of fact i did once.

Have you ever been in a serious car accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye trespassed onto private property


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't think so.
have you ever been to a rap concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been attacked by a wild animal


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Almost. While scuba diving a seal approached me at full speed up to a foot from me while I was diving.








While hiking, a male moose wanted to charge me. At Point Reyes, California, a male moose during mating season interprets any eye contact as a challenge to their harem and will charge you if you look at them:








So we walked past them without looking at them. Very scary close calls.

Have you ever gotten into an altercation with a police officer?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose indirectly at a couple of protests and once when I was being a bit mouthy while in high school but nothing where I was clubbed over the head or arrested.

Have you ever been in a tug of war contest?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever burned yourself on the stove?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am good at that 

Have you ever had malaria before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten raw meat


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken ur leg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No(t yet; I hope that never happens though)

Have you ever hid in the library during recess when you were still in school?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would often be in the library during recess

Have you ever accidentally dropped and broke something of high value?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A camera once 

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, thankfully a minor one back when I was a kid

Have you ever eaten an entire pizza all by your self?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

certainly

Have you ever caught your reflection in something and wondered who that good looking person was before realizing it was just you? Or did you start barking like one of my dogs used to do?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, quite the opposite thinking who is that disgusting and repulsive creature and was surprised it was me.

Have you ever had a dream that contained knowledge or awareness you couldn't possibly have known?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye almost been washed away by a wave?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No but i've been sucked back a couple dozen feet or so by a wave

Have you ever stood on a nail?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, right through the foot. The pulling it back out is the hard part, though tetanus shots aren't that great either.

Have you ever performed any miracles like parting the red sea or getting the prom queen pregnant?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well i did part the red sea, and i healed someone of blindness and brought a man back from the dead, but nothing like getting a prom queen pregnant. 

Have you ever fallen out of your car while driving at any speed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye participated in a food eating contest


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, would love to though lol. 

Have you ever went skydiving?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, very enjoyable experience

Have you ever thought about letting yourself go and becoming a sumo wrestler?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye seen a robot in person.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont think so

Have you ever been to Asia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye participated in an archaeological dig


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen a snake in real life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to a remote island


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say yes though it depends on your definition of remote

Have you ever had a mortal enemy?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nein

Have you ever won any form of jackpot at an arcade?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been on a boat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, though not as much as I thought I would. Choices.

Have you ever nearly drowned?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been to a factory


----------



## dolp (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I visited chocolate museum in Cologne and there is kind of a factory in it. You can watch how chocolate and chocolate stuff is made.

Did you ever get your nails painted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was younger I used to paint them with colored markers..

Hye fainted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, though I have light headed and seriously dehydrated while running in high humidity. 

Have you ever sneaked up on someone and shouted boo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup..pretty fun especially if the person is old

Hye been tackled


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep and had the snot knocked out of me

have you ever been caught outside in severe weather?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol no I can't recall it anyway.

Hye played knock door run?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye woke up during surgery


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never had a surgery. 

Hye seen a tornado?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen a tsunami


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, but some fairly nasty flood walls and crests

Have you ever tried to do anything in disguise?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No lol

Have you ever almost died?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye visited a dangerous city


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever went skiing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye seen a building get demolished?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever been the leader of a cult?


----------



## EarthaKitten (Mar 22, 2017)

No, but I want to. 
Have you ever stuck a fork in an electrical socket?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not yet.

HYE been hospitalized due to stomach ache/food poisoning? I'm having a stomach ache


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye bullied someone


----------



## EarthaKitten (Mar 22, 2017)

Probably. Not intentionally. Was bullied a lot in school, so I may have hen pecked. 

Have you ever gotten sick from drinking grape juice and vodka?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I can remember 

Have you ever had a wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup, had to replace it's batteries 

Hye used a gun


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No, and never plan to.

Hye let your pet sleep in your bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye fallen asleep on the bus


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think i have, it was a long distance busride

Have you ever broken an arm or leg?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah several times.

Have you ever slept through a test?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye fallen in public


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Probably, not from a balcony or anything tho lol

Have you ever been on a ship?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye caught somebody taking a picture of u?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever called into a radio talk show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye drank a gallon of milk?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

over what time period? I stick to the cheese these days.

Have you ever smoked a cigar?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't smoke 

Hye visited Area 51


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never visited the US yet.

Have you ever finished a bottle of rum but yourself?


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes it was much needed lol.

Have you ever had the chance to see your favorite singer perform live?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye slept passed 24 hrs


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a crush on your teacher?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My elementary music teacher

Have you ever helped clean up the environment?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm an environmentalist, so yeah :b

Have you ever gotten an extra computer system just to tinker with any flavor of Linux?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye buried urself in snow.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

snow, sand... whatever it takes

Have you ever shaved off one eyebrow and see who notices?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fallen off a cliff


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I guess I have


Have you ever ridden a Harley?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever had a voodoo curse placed on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fell into a pond


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't yet

Have you ever gone camping alone?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've only ever camped in my backyard. lol. And no, that wasn't alone.

Have you ever gotten lost?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever practiced martial arts?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never, but I've always wanted to. Probably couldn't due to SA. 

Have you ever been in a flotation tank?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I had to google flotation tank. 
Yep they put me in something like that when I was a kid and told me to find certain people with my mind power. Didn't end well.

(I'm joking I don't have mind powers and they didn't put me in a flotation tank).


HYE moved something using your mind?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

(Lol, they have one here that I've been wanting to try out for a while... soon @[email protected])

I move my body with my mind. 

Have you ever talked to a person from this site via voice chat/phone?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah

HYE touched someone from this site?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope. Or at least not any that I'm aware of. @[email protected]

Have you ever dreamt of an SASer?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Sort of. They weren't present in my dream, but I was thinking about them in my dream.

HYE swum somewhere other than the pool or the sea/ocean? Like in a lake or a river?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

River

Have you ever been abducted by aliens?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

No but sounds like a trip

Have you ever been locked out of your house


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Hye been shot or shot at?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye sat on a jellyfish


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever been involved in the rescue of someone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

Have you ever had an internal parasite?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think when I was a kid 

Have you ever tried keeping a journal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye seen a dead animal


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Countless times

Have you ever physically assaulted someone?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think I broke their fingers/hand.

Have you ever let out a bloodcurdling scream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye danced while no one was home


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Depends what you mean by "dance" lol

Have you ever broken a tv/computer/phone on purpose?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

no broken tvs/computers/phones on purpose

Have you ever danced by yourself in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuuu

Hye injured urself on the job


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yes

have you ever written a letter of complaint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw, I usually just let it slide since I don't wanna go thru all the trouble..but it depends on the situation.
Hye knocked down a traffic cone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, in an obstacle course and probably elsewhere.

Have you ever cursed unintentionally in front of someone important enough that you shouldn't have?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I suppose that I have, but I don't recognize that sort of importance as much as others seem to. Everybody puts their pants on one leg at a time, don't they?

Have you ever stuck your tongue to a frozen something-or-other?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I get impulses to do such things. It is good for stretching out the tongue muscle. Worse yet is wanting to stick my finger into liquid nitrogen. So far I've avoided the temptation.

Have you ever watched a movie enough times to where you could recite the dialogue verbatim?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Maybe Dumb and Dumber.

Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye traveled somewhere via boat


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, restaurant off the water.

Have you ever changed a diaper?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, whenever my baby niece is having hers changed I quickly leave the room

Hye been in a pie eating contest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but it sounds like I should try.

Have you ever caught a foul ball at a baseball game?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw.

Have you ever woken up in someone else's house?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, but because I fell asleep there. 

Have you ever left clothes in the washer overnight? (lame question xD)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably knowing my dumb ***.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes! Hehe! Omg released the next morn. It had nothing to do with me so it was automatically sealed and disappeared from my record. I was 21. But whenever i want to feel like a badass i can say i've been arrested and leave the details all vague, just like i'm about to do right now. lol.


Hye traveled abroad?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.

Have you ever fainted in public?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

At work but it was actually an absent seizure or something caused by Wellbutrin.

Have you ever gotten sloppy drunk in public?

Sent from the future


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, fell asleep on a footpath near a local park while searching for our lost dog, thus becoming lost myself. Somebody down the road found our dog and then my parents found me the next morning.

Have you ever been in trouble with the IRS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye had a dream that u died


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

OFC. Every time it happens I think to myself, "either I'm dying or waking up", lol.

Have you ever skipped a rock?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, at least 10 times

Have you ever been attacked by a clown?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not yet.

Have you ever fallen off a horse?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I've always wanted to ride- so maybe, in the future sense

Have you ever been in dire need of a back rub?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to China


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, been close to China though.

Have you ever ran a marathon or competed in any olympic activities?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been stuck on a Rollercoaster


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I think there was a malfunction on a water ride I was on once.

Have you ever been stood up before?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Never dated

Have you ever been in a fire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye collected pinecones?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one. lol. Proof:









Have you ever held a snake?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever looked in a mirror and wondered if the real you is the reflection and you are unknowingly that person's reflection?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never. lol. 

Have you ever hallucinated?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye snorted while laughing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course.

Have you ever laughed at an inappropriate time?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once in middle school, this girls drawing for some reason made me laugh, and she started crying and then I laughed even harder

Hye been in a fist fight


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes ( walks off quietly )

Hye played pool?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've played it. Also, 8 Ball Pool on miniclip. :cig

Have you ever been in a food fight?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever hung out at a cemetery at night?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Never have. Never ever will lol. 

Have you ever punched your computer in rage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye rolled urself in snow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There's snow from where I'm from ☹

Have you ever been caught in the rain?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep


Have you ever drunk danced and thought you were really good?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No haha

Have you ever been so drunk that you went unconscious?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had multiple dreams in one night


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, every night.

Have you ever nursed a wild animal to health?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not.

Have you ever won a trophy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to a slaughterhouse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, no. 

Have you ever been to a rave?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not really sure what that is but I'm pretty sure I've never been to it.

Have you ever had kebab?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, but probably not the kind that you have there, so I'm not sure if it would be considered a 'real' kebab or not. lol.

Have you ever been outside of your country?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever been arrested by the police? Or questioned? Or shouted at or something.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was a witness to a fire (which later turned out to be arson) and was questioned about what I saw/heard. Other than that, no. 

Have you ever seen a building burn down?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not quite. But this big building caught fire in Tehran a few months ago. And it collapsed on live TV. I wasn't watching the news atm but the video was everywhere. Firefighters were still inside when it collapsed 

Have you ever witnessed a death?



Mc Borg said:


> I was a witness to a fire (which later turned out to be arson) and was questioned about what I saw/heard. Other than that, no.


@[email protected]


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

geraltofrivia said:


> @[email protected]


It was a huge deal in the town that I lived. The story is a lot weirder than it sounds. lol.
http://www.ozarksfirst.com/news/two-men-arrested-in-eureka-springs-arson-theft-investigation

To answer the above question. No.

Have you ever did the worm (break dance move lol)?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No :lol

HYE made someone pregnant?



Mc Borg said:


> It was a huge deal in the town that I lived. The story is a lot weirder than it sounds. lol.
> http://www.ozarksfirst.com/news/two-men-arrested-in-eureka-springs-arson-theft-investigation


Wow they even had a high speed chase and stuff @[email protected]


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but a couple of close calls

Have you ever laughed so hard that whatever you were drinking came flying out of your nose?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No, it was inappropriate to laugh so all good. I know I somehow saved the day no spillage. I always God knows how stop it.

Hye rolled yourself in snow?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No. Wish there was snow here in the tropics. Perhaps one day if I could travel to countries with 4 seasons.

Have you ever completed the Pokédex in any Pokémon game you've played?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye surfed a giant wave


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever eaten a tub of ice cream all by yourself in one sitting?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, maybe a chocolate sundae.

Have you ever fallen asleep on your couch and woke up with your neck at a weird angle?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably. lol. I generally sleep in weird angles. 

Have you ever slept in a hammock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye murdered someone in ur mind?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not murdered, but I've probably kicked enough *** to be locked up for a very long time by the mental police.

Have you ever done any bartending?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye grown flowers from bulbs?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever written a song or musical piece?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye shoplifted


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes.

Hye spilt a drink/substance on someone? No sexual innuendos or I will personally track you down and smack you across the face with a copy of the holy bible.


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

Yes 

Hye farted real loud in public that everyone noticed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope!

Have you ever pretended to be a burrito?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been bullied


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever been on a continent other than the one you currently live?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye accidentally hammered ur hand?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

May have hammered a finger while holding a nail before. Not positive

Have you ever been bitten by an animal other than an insect or arachnid?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye made something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Life

Hye painted u r room


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes. 

Have you ever been electric shocked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but it wasn't too bad

Hye gone swimming during a snow storm?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I jumped into the water on New Year's before and I it was lightly snowing.

Have you ever signed up for one those compensated medical testing things you see advertised in campus papers?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No...

Have you ever gotten a serious disease?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever finished a bottle of wine by yourself in one night? 

Sent from the future


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No , I dont drink/like wine.

Hye created something artistically​/crafts etc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fallen off a boat


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I fell off a canoe once at this summer camp when I was younger, because the other people in the canoe were being stupid. 

Have you ever done a backflip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye broke a trampoline


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever eaten three bowls of cereal in a row?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Did that yesterday actually 

Hye been mugged


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep 

Have you ever caught a buzz from taking something that you weren't expecting?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't understand the question.

Have you ever been the recipient of a standing ovation?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Have you ever been front row at a concert?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, but it was a school concert (and it was the first row they let you sit in, not the actual front row), but not a "real" concert. 

Have you ever vomitted on somebody?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been stabbed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.

Have you ever lost a kite? (Not sure why I thought of that question, but whatever lol)


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever kissed someone when they didn't see it coming?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but it was just a cheek kiss

Hye done the Ice bucket challenge


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No

Have you ever jumped repeatedly in an elevator?

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course. lol.

Have you ever ran up the escalator that's going down (or vice versa)?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ya, then the mall security made us stop.

Have you ever licked cement?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to jail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, at least not as an occupant

Have you ever shaved your head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye had a deja vu moment


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I cant tell, i might have

Have you ever been to New York city?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but I'd like to visit. 

Have you ever flattened a coin by putting in on train tracks?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've wanted to try that

HYE quit a job?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Several times.

Have you ever walked the Hollywood Walk of Fame?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever successfully skipped a stone across water.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye twisted ur ankle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah plenty. the last a few months ago I rolled it playing basketball

Have you ever had a scare while flying?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

You mean a scary incident while in a plane? Not really, just a bit of turbulence at the most.

Have you ever used a gun?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> Have you ever had a scare while flying?


Yes, I've had electrical failure at night so couldn't use instruments, lights, flaps, very scary. I landed with fire trucks surrounding me in case I crashed but landed successfully though hot (fast) since I didn't have lights to see how high the ground was or flaps to slow her down. I was also in a spin (very scary), and had a window pop open on take off which was very dangerous.



sad1231234 said:


> Have you ever used a gun?


Yes just twice with other friends who were way more into it than I was.

Have you ever spent hours cooking something that ended up tasting horrible?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye used CPR on somebody


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No, I don't think I would lol

Hye sought professional advice before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had to babysit for more than a few hours


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever won a radio contest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye embarrassed urself in class


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been on TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a play


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, in the 6th grade. LOL


HYE been lost in the wild?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye received any harassing phone calls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not harassing, but I do get LOTS of telemarketing calls that drive me crazy.

HYE been arrested?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye been given the silent treatment


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes.

Have you ever asked someone out on a date?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever seen a dolphin in the wild?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

HYE rolled down a hill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye eaten snow


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Can't remember, probs not

Have you ever seen a kangaroo irl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, just online 

Hye been in an ambulance


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not as a patient

Have you ever married somebody for their wealth?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah. It didn't last long  

Have you ever slipped on a banana peel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye cut urself while shaving


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever cut down a tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye vomited in public


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was a kid, somebody blew chunks at the park, so I went behind a bush and did the same.

Have you ever spread some malicious gossip?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hell no

Have you ever gotten an electric shock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had ur wallet stolen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I have.

Have you ever invented anything?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen some being assaulted or physically harmed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye painted ur toenails


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes 

have you ever been to a baseball game?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye taken a lie detector test


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

No

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

nope, definitely on the bucket list though!


hye danced all night at a club?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been caught cheating on a test


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever had a one night stand?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

No

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye gotten a PC virus


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think so!

Have you ever been skiing?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Just 2 weeks ago!

Have you ever been hiking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been a victim of a crime


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, last October

Have you ever seen a double rainbow?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I actually have a video of it to prove it! lol.






Have you ever uploaded a youtube video?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

That was pretty cool when the lightning went behind the rainbow!

Yes, but it's been years.

Have you ever swallowed chewing gum?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yup :b

Have you ever stared at this thread for way too long thinking up a "have you ever"?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes 

Have you ever had food poisoning?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several times.


HYE jumped off your roof?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye prank called ur parents


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been to a protest or rally?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, not as much I probably should.

Have you ever done something intentionally to annoy someone?


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Not that I can remember, no.

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye traveled by boat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever lost more than an hours worth of work of some sort?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes, I sometimes lose focus or chat with a co-worker.

Have you ever been on a cruise ship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been lost in the woods


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, I'm not sure cruises are my thing. I should probably give one a try.

EDIT: Nope, I've only taken trails I'm familiar with.

Hye taken in a stray animal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, a girl convinced me to take in a pregnant stray cat into my apartment at that time. She delivered her kittens in my closet, then after a period they went to an animal rescue farm ran by another woman I knew. As far as know they've lived happily ever after. And I learned that baby kittens can climb out of just about anything.

Have you ever made a huge holiday (or dinner party) meal for more than a couple of people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fought a bully


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, a few.

Have you ever travelled to another country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye accidentally ran over an animal


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No, thank God!

Have you ever had a crush on a teacher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup, back in elementary school 

Hye had a friend suddenly stop talking to u?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Hye ordered something online and had the wrong thing delivered to you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had ur.car stolen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes 

Hye lost your luggage on a trip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a dream come true


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sort of, I guess. I had a dream that I found my lost cat (that had been missing for a week). So I got out of bed and meowed for the cat and nothing. I went back to bed and as soon as I got into bed the cat was meowing at the door. 

Have you ever jumped off of a diving board?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes

Have you ever entered a talent show?


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

no cus i have none

have u ever cheated on ur significant other


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No; never had a significant other 

Have you ever threw food at someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on the news


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but I've watched as a news crew reported live one time

Have you ever been caught in a forest during a thunderstorm?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not that i remember

have you ever been really close to lightning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye gone fishing before


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes 

Have you ever been overseas?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever stabbed someone?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever talked your way out of a ticket?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Only ticket I've gotten so far was due to driving on the wrong lane on my bicycle. And no.
HYE messed up any room in rage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye got fired from a job


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I was in a bar fight before and was kind of mad, but things just got knocked around in the skirmish.

Whoops. Yes, I have been fired.

Have you ever dropped something on the floor, brushed it off, and ate it anyhow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5 second rule yeaaa

Hye lost weight but gained it all back?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, lots of time. I always put on some weight in the winter and take it back off in spring when I do a lot more running.

Have you ever been caught singing off key when you didn't realize someone else had just came in?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever made fried chicken?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye gone zip lining before


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye being skiing before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye accidentally fallen from a tree


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably though I don't remember falling far enough to cause any permanent damage

Have you ever hugged a porcupine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas in.order to make a point

Hye slept next to a hobo


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Haha good one. And no i havent ever slept near a hobo lol. 

Have you ever gone for 2 or more days without sleep?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I was working nights around the turn of the century and had terrible insomnia. Went 3-4 days.

Have you ever touched a hermit crab?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't think I've ever touched a live crab, but have certainly eaten crab meat out of it's shell.

Have you ever somehow accidentally blown electric outlets in your house, and had to reset the breaker box? (thankfully don't think I ever did it in all the years there was only a traditional wired fusebox)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, frequently.

Have you ever fallen off a ladder?


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope.

hye met a celebrity


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No and i would be pretty anxious

Have you ever been on a ship/boat?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A boat ride in Las Vegas as a kid. lol. That's it.

Have you ever voted?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, not 18 yet. 

Have you ever been to a cave?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, I was in two different ones.
HYE tackled anyone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever had a tantrum when you're no longer a kid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye had a heart attack


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been to a theme park?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been licked by a cat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye accidentally been hit by an object


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever made a short film?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Have you ever been so bored you just stared at your computer screen but not actually doing anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, never gotten to that point 

Hye loaned somebody something only for them to never return.it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, plenty of times

Have you ever read a school text book from cover to cover?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Yep
> 
> Have you ever been so bored you just stared at your computer screen but not actually doing anything?


Every. Single. Day!


Alpha Tauri said:


> Yes, plenty of times
> 
> Have you ever read a school text book from cover to cover?


Nope lol

Have you ever held a job for more than 5 years?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes a while back now, I don't seem to want to stay in the same job anymore for too long.

Hye bought flowers or a plant for yourself?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in a relationship?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Havr you ever spilled gasoline on yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a wedgie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup

Have you ever had a dish explode in the microwave?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No (That happened to u huh)

Hye had to clean up roadkill?


----------



## hermitjones (Apr 18, 2017)

Nope 

Have had a Tin of beans I stupidly put in the microwave explode.

Have you ever stolen anything??


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, gum as a kid. I was the bad element.

Have you ever started a fire without the aid of a flame?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been in a program like Girl Scouts/Boys Scouts?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope never did 

Hye done a backflip?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

debatable, I am a coward

Have you ever had a checkup so you could play a sport?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever scored the winning point(s) in a game?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I was better at preventing them

Have you ever been knocked unconscious?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope lol

Have you ever been on a ferris wheel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye been hit by a car


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet, but with all the roadkill I've seen lately out running, I think the odds are in my favor. 

Have you ever sneaked food into a movie?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Many times

Have you ever eaten dog biscuits?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever met/seen a famous scientist in real life?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, quite a few of them actually. Probably should have seen more. Maybe, one day.

Have you ever been physically stuck in something and couldn't get yourself out right away? Did you survive?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes

Have you ever had the hiccups and how did you cure yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, and I napped 

Hye stepped on a bug while barefooted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep and I swallowed them while riding
Congrats on the nap.

Have you ever looked up to someone only to find out later that they weren't that great to begin with?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever flown in a single engine prop airplane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a pet scorpion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but they like to hide in my underwear

Have you ever chummed for great white sharks while at the beach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, can't say I have. :um


HYE been complimented on your work by your co-workers?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I would have to think about that one, I've been thanked before. If you're good at your job it doesn't always run smoothly.

Hye watched 2 films/movies in a row?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

Hye had a stroke


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

Have you ever had a snow cone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago 

Hye accidentally sat on a needle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably


HYE been fired from a job?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had heart burn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

Have you wrapped a gift and realized that you forgot to put the gift in after you wrapped it?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Um, no lol

Have you ever been to Australia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye danced with somebody


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I drunkenly danced with many somebodies over the weekend

Have you ever done a back flip into a pool?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye ran away from home


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, when I was five. I only went a few houses down the road.

Have you ever lived in a dormitory?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

kind of (not for a school)

hye been in an earthquake


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, many. I live in California.

Have you ever made an appointment for something while you were drunk and have absolutely no recollection of calling and scheduling that thing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, nothing serious though.


HYE been stood up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken ur leg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, never broken any bone(s).



HYE had a root canal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not 


Have you ever checked out your own butt?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Everyday

Have you ever been caught checking out someone else's butt?

Sent from the future


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no 

hye travelled by yourself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I have

Have you ever been hit on by somebody that had too much to drink?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye beat somebody up


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hel ye
Hye dranked until you've blanked?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ya once or twice 

hye thought a relative was hot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had frostbite


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

No

Hye had a crush like u back


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

only once

hye seen a tornado in real life


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

No

Hye kissed someone of the same sex


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe a relative when I was tiny

Have you ever laughed inappropriately at something and received a stern look?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slept through an exam


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lol no

hye fallen into a pool of water/pond/lake by accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye sweated while sleeping


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Definately, i often do because i live in a hot country

Have you ever eaten a bug?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably but never noticed 

Hye been obese


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever damaged some property that didnt belong to you?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a private tour at NASA (or equivalent)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, that be kewl tho

Hye left ur car keys in ur car


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes I do if I'm somewhere where it's unlikely to be stolen.

Have you ever had a pet that thought he/she was a person?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, all of them 

Have you ever fallen out of a moving vehicle?


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't say I have. Though a pet with responsibilities is a dream.

Have you ever gone to school/work in your pajamas?

Edit: beat me to it. Thankfully I haven't fallen out of a moving vehicle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to school in jammies a couple of times because of jama day

Hye been hit in the face with a pie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not a pie

Have you dreamt something then had it happen shortly thereafter?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, several times.

Hye performed for an audience?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I am a musician and have performed or spoken frequently for audiences. It was so very scary.

Have you ever been so hungry that you had 5 or more meals in a day?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ impressive.

Yeah, I have eaten pretty much all day before when I was blowing through calories, though I am the opposite now where I don't often until I get hungry.

Have you ever gone to some appointment or event on the wrong day?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not that I can remember

Hye collected together any type of wildlife/insects etc before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye painted ur whole house by urself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not mine, but my parent's.

Have you ever found out you were related to someone famous or infamous?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye lived in a dangerous area


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess, but not too dangerous.

Have you ever had to have stitches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had an animal follow u home


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not that i can remember

Have you ever had a toothache?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever pulled out someone's stitches?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye kicked something only to hurt your toe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I have stubbed my toe and I don't like it.

Have you ever walked around with you zipper down and no one told you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been knocked out by someone


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

No

Have you ever been hyper, only for everyone being boring/irritating around you which ruins the mood? :b


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I used to be hyper a lot around my family, but i always get this vibe that im annoying them lol. 

Have you ever been robbed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had detention


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but I was framed

Have you ever worn a white shirt without dropping some food on it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, the one I have on now has blood stains 

Hye had your home burglarized


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

o.o

No, fortunately.

Have you ever swam in a lake?

Sent from the future


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, once during a school camping trip after my improvised raft fell apart 

Have you ever hurt someone you loved?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Many times, while I live

Have you ever thought you lost your wallet when you were out only to find out it was at home the whole time?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever not had social anxiety?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, I used to be social as a young kid but worse during high school and terrible after 18.

Have you ever given someone else a bath?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye participated in a marathon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I want to but maybe not. I will probably do a half one here in about month if I feel good.

Have you ever had a bad haircut?


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes. The time I decided to cut my own hair.

Have you ever eaten a bag of Skittles all at once?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With skittles no

Hye been to South Korea


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Never, would like to go one day though...

HYE left a room just so you can let out a fart?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye accidentally Pissed yourself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably when I was a baby

Have you ever peed in a non-pee designated area? You know the woods, in an alley, the neighbor's tulips, etc.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Both bathrooms were being used and I couldn't hold it so I pissed out of my window and onto the flowers 

Hye been punched in the chest


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a squirrel drop a nut on your head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been stung by a wasp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, didn't really hurt.

Have you ever had a lucky charm or shirt or something?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you every been in a road rage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye carried a baby


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes I struggle if they're heavy though.

Hye played a sport?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I have.

Have you ever bitten your tongue while eating something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye wondered how u got a certain scratch or bruise


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Many times 

Have you ever attempted to learn a foreign language?


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes. Spanish, Portuguese and French.

Have you ever met a famous person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been mugged and beat up


----------



## Tongue Twisted (Mar 23, 2017)

Nope.

Hye mugged and beat someone up?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hug and greet close enough?

Have you ever knocked over a drink onto something you were working on?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I've spilled coffee on my desk at work a handful of times.

Have you ever been on a bad date?

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I'd say it's usually my fault. I can be an idiot.


Have you ever won anything like a prize?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> Yeah, but I'd say it's usually my fault. I can be an idiot.
> 
> Have you ever won anything like a prize?


yeah! when i was little there was this radio birthday club i used to win all the time. probably cause i was the only one in the area with that birthday, lol. but i used to get free cake and homemade bread for it.

when i was a junior, my english teacher had everyone submit a poem to this anthology group as an assignment. everyone got rejected, except for me. she was super surprised to hear that they had taken one of my poems. it happened not once, but TWICE that year. not so humble brag, ha.

have you ever been in a physical fight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but it's been a while. And you should write more poems.

Have you ever worked out really hard then went home and ate cookies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye seen a robot upclose


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but not anything on the cutting edge

Have you ever been hit on by a superior (someone in a position of power over you) ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye dated anyone from work?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Never dated/worked

Have you ever been in a relationship for more than 5 years?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never been in one, lol

Have you ever carried an entire group for any school work because your groupmates are inutile?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye almost drowned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever licked a Nintendo Switch game cartridge to taste for yourself the bitterness?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope, but I'll keep that in mind if I ever get my hands on one.

Have you ever dropped prepared food right after buying it?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, but my dog did eat my sandwich once 

Hye fallen asleep while showering


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't yet

Have you ever sold anything via the internet (e.g. eBay)?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes.

Have you ever accidentally mooned someone?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Accidentally? No

Have you ever been mooned?

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but only accidentally.

Have you ever opened someone else's mail?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, but they told me to as they were away and it was a package sitting out in the open.

Have you ever falsely claimed to know a foreign language to someone you didn't realize was fluent in said language?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose. A friend of mine and I used to hit up bars and pretend we were Aussies. Women apparently like Aussies and apparently aren't that bright after imbibing.

Did you ever have some sort of fake identification to go to adult places when you were underage?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I prefer a harsh, strong German accent 

Nope to the fake ID

Have you ever hugged a stranger?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had severe stomach ache


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I have food poisoning before

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever walked into a glass door?

Sent from the future


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I may have

Have you ever made a number 2 at school (in the toilet of course )?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably in math class once or twice

Have you ever been jealous of a friend or sibling?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever done the opposite of what a sign tells you _deliberately _(e.g. touching something when there's a sign that says Do Not Touch)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye had a rat infestation in ur home


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever had a dream so funny you were woken up by your laughter?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

funny ha ha or funny peculiar? I think if you laugh in your dreams, you'll go insane according to some native American legend.

Have you ever had someone look intently at you to where you you reflexively wiped under your nose and mouth to make sure something wasn't stuck there?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE won anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been involved in a snowball fight


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes 

Have you ever eaten an ice cream cone while driving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye witnessed a crime


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I saw someone get robbed by two teenage hoodlums. It was still light outside and there were many pedestrians around.


Have you ever cleaned under your refrigerator?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, it collects tumbleweed under there.

Have you ever given someone the finger/bird and meant it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye robbed a bank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

still in the scheming stages

Have you ever ran across hot coals and singed your eyebrows?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye been expelled from school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, but I'm sure they thought about it.

Have you ever been in such a fog that you couldn't see anything more than a few yards/meters in front of you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a common occurrence in my city

Hye cursed at ur parents


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've cursed in front of them, but not really at them.

Have you ever been swallowed whole by a giant anaconda?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Not yet. I have buns though, so they might come after me.

Have you ever watched tentacle porn?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Well, I'm half Japanese so...

Have you ever salted a slug?

Sent from the future


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope

Hye fed ducks right out of your hand?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I was at the park last summer and one gnawed on my finger, which wasn't quite as traumatic as the mother goose who chased me in flight down a running trail when I came upon her and her goslings 

Have you ever jumped off of something and thought **** this is higher than it looked before landing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oops. Don't think so, haha.

Yes, I used to have two ducks.

Have you ever witnessed a cat fight? Women or felines?



Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just cats 

Hye heard strange noises in ur house even though u were alone?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, once sounded like footsteps in the floor above which was spooky as hell

Have you ever got a speeding ticket?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

several but none for some time now, so I'll probably regret answering this when I get one shortly.

Have you ever been adopted by Angelina Jolie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been a cashier


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever walked/hiked more than 10 miles in a single day?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have done such a thing.

Have you ever had anything of yours vandalized?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been on a plane


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, and I was dumb enough to jump out of them


Have you ever accidentally broken something important to someone else?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably, but I can't recall off hand.


HYE driven somewhere but couldn't remember driving there?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lived in the same neighborhood as a criminal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think so.

Have you ever bricked a device due to you tinkering with its software?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had diabetes


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever considered the possibility that we are living in a simulation...our life is being some teenager's science project from a million years in the future?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not those exact thoughts, but I don't really think it would make that a much difference to any of us.


Have you ever been really hungry, then realized you left your lunch sitting on the counter at home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, that's why I have extra cash..just in case 

Hye been to jury duty


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever helped someone who was lost?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE walked in on a stranger using the toilet?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No thankfully lol

Have you ever been to a gourmet restaurant?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes several high end restaurants. Great experience if you're a foody.

Have you ever been to a movie premiere?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a premonition that came true


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I get a vague sense that something is going to happen with a particular person and frequently it does.

Have you ever threw a coin in a wishing fountain and had it come true?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope.

Have you ever travelled to somewhere far alone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever placed a bet on a sporting event?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so, but I'm not much of a gambler.


Have you ever had to say some words at a wedding or a social function?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye used a paintball gun


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been told that you have bad breath?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been lost in the wilderness


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.


HYE been to Alaska?


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

No.

Have you ever read a book with more than 700 pages?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been lost


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I always find my way

Have you ever gone horseback riding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lived on a farm


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No, never even been to a farm.

Have you ever bought something on a whim that was way beyond what you could afford?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. But I've bought things that I've ended up regretting buying them.

Have you ever used a paper map to find some place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a dream that u died


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so, but I've had people trying to do me in.

Have you ever called the police on anyone- loud noise, etc?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but I've been around when others have

Have you ever taken a wrong turn because your GPS was wrong?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fallen asleep while floating in a pool


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I have! I have a home pool.

Have you ever jumped out of a plane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No but that sounds like fun

Hye been chased by a mob


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No. Like on Bennie Hill? (That reference probably too old for you youngsters)

Have you ever had to use leaves or something in place of toilet paper?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thankfully no.

Have you ever initiated road rage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had ur identity stolen


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dont think so (or at least don't know if it happened). I will say that I once received a phone call from an airline saying I owed them money for cancelling a flight though I have never flown with them, had a different birth date, had never been to those places, etc. I think it was an honest mistake rather than identity theft. 

Have you ever gone to a party without knowing anyone else who would be there?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever played badminton?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye been in a car crash


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kind of, spun around and crashed into a snow bank.

Have you ever found paper money laying on the ground?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye been inside an igloo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No but really want to!

Have you ever played backgammon?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, not that I remember. 

Have you ever slept in a hammock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye played Soccer


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep.

Have you ever told your mom that you hate her?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, when I was about five.

Have you ever lied to your boss?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye flipped a table


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Have you ever been late to the airport and missed your flight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye accidentally cut ur finger with a knife


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but paper cuts are more painful

Have you ever assembled something with like a jillion pieces?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Attempted to make the Titanic out of Legos once.

Hye been suspended from school


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No suspensions, just detention.

Hye been stranded because your car ran out of gas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been mugged


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever preferred to eat alone, perhaps during lunch, when some people invited you to join them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes I want to eat on the go, but get convinced to go out for lunch.

Have you ever had a scare choking on some food?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes and last night had a scare when water went down the wrong pipe.

Have you ever played tennis?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been involved in a bar fight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been fired from a job


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no 

have you ever shaved your head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times before 

Hye ran away from home


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, when I was 5 I walked a block away promising I'd never come home till I went back a few minutes later.

Have you ever romantically kissed someone on the spur of the moment without previously thinking "i need to kiss this person"?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever visited SAS in class or work where you're surrounded by plenty of people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye broken ur leg


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet


Have you ever used the opposite gender's restroom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a few close calls but no

Hye had ur house broken into


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've had stuff stolen from me before.

Have you ever had a cavity?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever obsessively aligned your avatar on any website?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had hyperthermia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever used a laundromat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye won money off a scratcher


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not really. I did live in a dorm where they had a laundry room but not sure if that is the same thing.

Have you ever cooked for more than 10 people at once?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes to the scratcher.

No to the cooking.

Have you ever written a poem?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever left a voice message to someone that went something like this:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye taken a polygraph test


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

relm1 said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever left a voice message to someone that went something like this:


Plenty a' time, I think this is the worst part of a phone call... not the initial conversation, but if they aren't there and you have to leave a message? Blegh... I either always end up rambling and leaving something that's too long an awkward, or one that's too short and doesn't contain enough information to derive what exactly I was calling that person about.

Have you ever thought about taking on college debt in order to pursue a graduate degree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been caught cheating or plagiarizing


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chasingclouds said:


> Have you ever thought about taking on college debt in order to pursue a graduate degree?


I did that and I am still paying it off 10 years later!

Have you ever been photographed by someone in a very embarrassing/compromising situation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye done any Internet challenges


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, or nothing for a while

Have you ever slammed a door hard enough to knock something hanging off the wall?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have slammed the door but never that hard 

Hye meditated in the dark


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever done a headstand?


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes when I was in the local pool. (On land is a no as I don't have the upper body strength).

Have you ever sang all by yourself in public in front of a huge audience?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been to the emergency room


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, a few times

Have you ever smashed your finger and lost a nail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yikes no

Hye worked as a trash collector


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever accidentally bricked a smartphone or other device (it can happen under some circumstances)?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

If you meant by break, then no. I am usually very careful with expensive devices. 

Have you ever been homeless or sleep outside for at least a day before that isn't by choice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye ran away from the cops.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Hye fallen down a well?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Fell down the hill when fetching a pail of water. That nasty Jill shoved me. Nope, I haven't fallen down a well.

Have you ever been to any spooky places in your town or city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye almost drowned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, swimming isn't my strong point.

Have you ever been attacked by a ferocious puppy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye planked


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, we do that in yoga all the time.

Have you ever had a professional head shot taken?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never.

Have you ever avoided school picture day?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No 

Have you ever bowled a perfect game?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never even been bowling. lol.

Have you ever gotten a hole in one?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never even been golfing. lol.

Have you ever scored a penalty kick? (FIY: It's something in football, which you call soccer, smh)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure. We played it at recess, but I doubt we played by the rules. :lol The end of the fence was the "goal" for us.

Have you ever slam dunked?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not in soccer but I've been hit in the nads before

edit: yeah but not really competitively

Have you ever been whitewater rafting before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye done the snail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've slugged a few

Have you ever gone water skiing?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

HYE stole a street sign?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye died in a dream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I always we wake up

Hye gone canoeing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye drank dirty water


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah when swimming in a lake

Have you ever swam in a river?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, don't know how to swim (Don't tell anyone) 

Hye been caught talking to yourself


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


HYE tripped over something in the dark?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made your own snow fort


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever taught a class?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope

hye had a pen pal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe by email, but not really a pen pal

Have you ever bitten someone?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, as a young child.
HYE been to Spain?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never. Nor would I want to.

Have you ever turned something in to the lost and found?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, playfully of course 

HYE popped a wheelie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye taken an online class


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
HYE been to South America?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I took a free online class on sentential logic years ago, but never finished it. 

Have you ever seen a firefly irl?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
Hye been to South America?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on TV


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah but I didn't get say hi to my mom

Have you ever swallowed your gum?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever had rug burn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye been banned from here


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not yet

HYE listened to the same song over and over during a short period of time?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems that way.

Have you ever ran around with scissors in your hands?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a mission to complete

Hye been a moderator


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I was a class room monitor in 2nd grade. Same thing right? I readily took bribes.

Have you been in a cave before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye fallen asleep on the beach


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever been on a deserted island?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been lost in a city


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, briefly got lost in Manhattan last year which was scary.

HYE heard an orchestra play live?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

perhaps a million times.

Have you ever french kissed someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to watch over someone's house


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, and their pets too. Ferrets were an interesting experience.


Have you ever felt like you'd never "make it." Whatever "it" is?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, yes. Many times in this lifetime. 

Have you ever collected something (perhaps seashells, stamps, bottle caps) obsessively?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye found cash on the floor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think I look at my feet more than most people

Have you ever had a conflict with any of your neighbors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to Pluto


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ya a few times

have u ever seen a ghost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye faked an injury so u can get.out of something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I've been fake sick before

Have you ever been a slum lord?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No

Have you ever seen strippers?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, a couple of bachelor parties 

Have you ever been outsmarted by one of your pets?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye killed a fly then ate it


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been told you are attractive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye fallen down the stairs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have, but that's not important right now. 

Have you ever (almost) started a huge fire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been inside of a police station


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever made a pizza from scratch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye stepped on a Crack and broke your Mums back?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE gone an entire day without the internet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went an entire month when the router fried 

Hye woke up in pain


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep..

have you ever liked and disliked someone at the same time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye stayed at school for the whole day


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

not really, head in the clouds usually, in a spaceship 

Have you stayed online the whole day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been on house arrest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I've been grounded before, but usually they were trying to get rid of me.

Have you ever blamed someone else for your mistake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course.


HYE been fined for something?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Have you ever avoided paying taxes?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost ur soul


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I feel like it was taken from me when I was abused.

HYE been scuba diving?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been surfing?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE ridden in a hot air balloon?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye played ice hockey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to a rodeo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to a tropical island


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet. Plan on it someday.


HYE been on a roller coaster?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I used to really like them

Have you ever had someone yell at you in a language you didn't understand?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I recall

Have you ever slipped and fell on ice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a few close calls 

Hye built an igloo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made small snow forts with walls as a kid, but never made a true igloo.

Have you ever taken a ride on a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye lost an important file.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah

Have you ever tried pet food before? How was it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was Ok

Hye failed a final exam


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i might have, finding out in july :')

hye pet a snail on its shell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only stepped, never petted 

Hye been in a fight with a stranger


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL at your answer :haha, and no

hye changed a tire


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

on my bicycle when I was a kid if that counts  

hye thought about converting religion?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been on a roller coaster


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE repeated a question?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye taken a self defense class


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, perhaps one day.

Have you ever completed a written series of no less than 3 books?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had to manually get rid of a wasps nest


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no
have you ever tried to scare someone but accidentally scared yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten too much until u puked


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No but I have eaten quite a bit before.

Have you ever had to stay in a hospital?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No, not that I can remember.

Have you ever gone hiking?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye cut down a big tree


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No.

Have you ever seen a ghost?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I look in the mirror

Hye been a mod on a forum?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, that's too close to letting the inmates running the asylum

Have you ever been in a car while it was driven at extreme speeds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not extreme, but it felt like it at times. 

Hye been punched in the butt


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Cant remember lol

Have you ever been surfing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fixed a broken pipe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, though most of my plumbing repairs have been clogs

Have you ever illegally parked somewhere (say a semester without purchasing the proper permits)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye been arrested


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE been to Italy?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fallen in public


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

No

Have you ever pulled a prank on a stranger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye broken ur leg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE eaten a bug?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye been embarrassed in front of.your class


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes
HYE won a raffle?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..

Hye been involved with drugs


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No

Have you ever been in the newspaper or on tv?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had your car towed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, a couple of times

Have you ever talked your way out of a ticket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been hit by a car


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

while in in another car

Have you ever been startled awake at the same exact time every night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye done the thing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, most things

Have you ever saved a life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been harassed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, in a city about 30 years ago these three black guys came out of nowhere and started saying stuff to me then these two Italian guys came out of nowhere and chased them away. It was weird.

HYE been punched?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye been stuck on a swing set


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, but I don't know what you mean by "stuck"

Have you ever broken something valuable?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke a camera that didn't belong to me 

Hye been chased by an angry mob


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose it qualifies when I decided to get into a confrontation with 8 guys at once at bar. Well, my 2 friends instigated it but quickly found a way to back out. Good times.

Have you ever had a pet use you as a ladder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye napped at the park


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I used to study there and sometimes doze off. Damn birds would eat your snacks.

Have you ever had squirrels or rabbits come up to you to check out what you were doing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

Hye been kidnapped


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

HYE seen a shooting star?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twice 

Hye been inside a spaceship


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Not that i can recall

Have you ever broken a phone on purpose?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever ate a nutella sandwich?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sort of. I had a nutella crepe. Delicious!








Have you ever had an out of body experience?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

Hye had an alien encounter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I was part of an intergalactic zoo exhibit until they tried to mate me with an orca 

Have you ever been captured by a tribe of Amazonian women and thought about escaping?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye drank or ate something before paying for it


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's how I usually eat in restaurants.

Have you ever eaten all the donuts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost but never all

Hye escaped from prison


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope lol

Have you ever lived in a high rise building or skyscraper?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been to the Empire State Building?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, though I might climb it one day if I can meet a nice blonde

Have you ever lost power and been stuck in the dark for a good amount of time?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times 

Hye got food poisoning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, more times than I should have. I probably order foods that would be wise to avoid too often.

Have you ever done a split?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye screamed out of fear


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had some nightmare induced screams as a kid, so probably so

Have you ever swum across a body of water to reach the other side?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, can't swim 

Hye got caught ditching school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I wasn't very good at it

Have you ever made a pie chart on "My favorite pies"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye done the boogie woogie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, it sounds like me.

Have you ever been frisked before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, it's a bit like being in the wash cycle

Have you ever washed clothes and left something in one of the pockets?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, a pkt of gum or cash.

Hye slept in a tent in your garden?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a mini seizure


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but my dancing has been described as such

Have you ever made annoying noises and sound effects to try to get a rise out of someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never to get a rise but for fun

Hye been pushed into a pool


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, only into a lake

have you ever seen your doppelganger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On YouTube 10 years ago, he was from Finland 

Hye lost something very valuable


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think so

Have you ever baked bread?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, plenty of times.

HYE seen an egret?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been stranded at sea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
HYE been to Peru?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been very itchy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I've had poison ivy before.

Have you ever lost your keys then after looking everywhere, discovered they were still in the door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye gotten revenge on somebody?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had someone take revenge on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye stepped on glass while barefooted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like I did, but I remember running a nail through my foot more.

Have you ever been walking along and sort of tripped over nothing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye been to a haunted mansion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a haunted university bathroom.

Have you ever been so anxious that you feel like throwing up for several days before the thing that caused it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye donated plasma


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not specifically for plasma but I've donated blood

Have you ever done bumper cars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been too long 

Hye been car jacked


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thankfully, no. Though I have seen someone get carjacked and it was horrifying.

Have you ever mooned someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye blacked out


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope

have you ever walked home with 1 shoe?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

strangely yes

Have you ever had gum stuck in your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been kicked in the face


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

strangely, yes again

have you ever knocked someone's toothbrush into the toilet, fished it out, then not told them?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sadly, no.

have you ever accidentally called your teacher mom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been a rude customer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I usually feel bad for them when a customer is rude and demanding.

Have you ever painted an open door on a wall to see if someone would try to walk through it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah but thnx for the idea

Hye witnessed a demolition take place


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hmmm the other day there was some loud machines and im guessing they were doing some demolition or something, by the sound of it.

Have you been to a place when it snowed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye drove passed a stop sign or a red light?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye told a manager no or disagreed?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope, except when they asked me if i could do overtime, then its always no

have u ever winked at yourself in the mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea and the mirror cracked as a result 

Hye had to ask a stranger for directions


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes 


Hye written a letter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only in grade skewl

Hye been banned from a forum


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever fallen asleep on a bus/train and missed your stop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye gone scuba diving


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I haven't been certified, only certifiable 

Have you ever had your own firework show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye met an ISIS member


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet, we seem to run in different circles

Have you ever made balloon animals?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever walked into a glass door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a weird friend


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, nothing wrong with being a little weird

Have you ever helped find a stray a home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye boxed In a ring


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Hye got a good result in anything?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

@Amon one or two of my half siblings have competed in a professional boxing match

As for the question: I probably have had good results before, wish i could recall some particular instances

Have you ever been bullied?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ye, back in middle skewl

Hye lost a lot of weight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends what you mean by a lot of weight. I fluctuate by about 10-15 pounds during the course of a year.

Have you ever acted or performed in anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost a bet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it was supposed to be a sure thing

Have you ever posted on a message board before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye been to prison


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, at least not as an occupant 


Have you ever had something stolen from you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea but nothing major 

Hye been inside a submarine?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

yes, both a real one and a captured German u-boat museum.

Have you ever been to a live volcano?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye beat up a bully


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever seen an old lady who looked like Axl Rose?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

All the time lol :'D Sometimes it gets so hard to differentiate

Have you ever not been socially anxious? Like apart from when you were really young.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably when I was young 

Hye been to the Heart Attack Grill


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so

have you ever been to a comedy club?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye been to a desert


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Uhh i dont think so, although i have been really close to the edge of the Australian Outback. 

Have you ever seen a hologram?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just on TV

Hye been inside a giant ball


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah an inflatable one plus I've been underground.

Have you ever jumped over a fence?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once, it was a shortcut to get home 

Hye used an easy bake oven


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if I did it was to make mud pies

have you ever toasted marshmallows over a campfire?


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

If i remember i barely had 1 marshmallow ever (not fan of candy)

Have you took any meds for anxiety?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only Zoloft

Hye lived in a violent neighborhood


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah i litterally look out my window everyday and observe fightss


have meds helped with anxiety?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

IsolatedAF said:


> yeah i litterally look out my window everyday and observe fightss
> 
> have meds helped with anxiety?


Yes Paxil and Xanax.

Hye played pool?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye traveled alone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I walk alone except when I'm touring with Greenday

Have you ever been scammed out of millions of dollars or at least your lunch money?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to a mental hospital


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

not ever, and not looking for to


Have u ever partook in marathon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye been part of a band


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

nah, i dont even have musical skills


have u ever won an argument with ur parents?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but my mom's never been wrong and my dad's kind of happiest when no one's bugging him, so it's a hollow victory.

Have you ever been butted by a goat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten a ball of snow


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah,

hye climbed on trees?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I've been way up there swaying. Not bad for someone scared of heights.

Have you ever whistled at someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, can't whistle

Hye caught someone shoplifting


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen people shoplifting but never really worked retail

Have you ever done math and just not bothered checking your answer since you knew you were right?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only in bridge engineering

Have you ever been told you look awful but felt fine or vice versa?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yup. 

Have you ever worn a dress?

*she says hoping it's a guy that answers*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a stalker


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL no


HYE been mellow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been in an accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, minor ones.


HYE seen a two-headed snake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to evacuate a place?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, often. A place I used to work at used to get bomb threats and my apartment frequently gets rowdy kids setting off the fire alarm forcing an evacuation.

Have you ever taken a selfie with someone famous?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye knocked someone out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, in sports


Have you ever walked in your sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to a tropical island


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't believe it's considered tropical

Have you ever been in a play?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye been laughed at


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, mostly by women thinking I'm stupid.

Have you ever knocked over a display or something in a store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye stepped on a cow patty


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever picked up poop from an animal thinking it was something other than poop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way

Hye been to court


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE seen an octopus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye almost drowned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, when I was a toddler. Would have been better for everyone if I just did that day :rain

Have ever considered shaving your head at least once in your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I have many times in the past 

Hye had diabeetus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, though Wilford Brimley once offered me a cookie. A bit creepy

Have you ever been slapped across the face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but for fun 

Hye fell through a frozen lake


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've been on one when it began to crack

have you ever been chased by snails?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye embarrassed yourself in front of a group of ppl?


----------



## Ramintafromlt (Jun 19, 2015)

U can bet i have

Have you are performed on a stage?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

At a recital as a kid. (I was scared to death)


HYE been to a turkey farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye petted a baby chick


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, actually I have.


HYE witnessed a car wreck?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times 

Hye witnessed a murder


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

HYE been to a bikini contest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye broken a bone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a tooth pulled?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever had someone paint/sketch your portrait?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye jogged during the hot summer heat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, but I'm getting to be a wuss now

have you ever seen someone else with your name before?


----------



## Wormtail7 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have not: I would probably get really sick. 

Have you ever been in love with more than one person at once?


----------



## Wormtail7 (Jul 1, 2017)

AH WAIT BLEH
Sorry ignore that answer ^^^^

I have!

Again, have you ever been in love with more than one person at once?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been electrocuted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever had a friend drive you home in your own car because you got too inebriated by alcohol that particular night?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had sleep paralysis and were completely freaked out by it (the situation where you are falling asleep but can't move your body at all and find breathing very difficult)?


----------



## Ramintafromlt (Jun 19, 2015)

no

have you ever built a clay house?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but I've used Adobe to build a paper one.

Have you ever cracked your knuckles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye had a veggie garden


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sort of, but not much of a gardener


Have you ever been in a wind tunnel and had your face contort into weird shapes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but that sounds kewl though 

Hye been sprayed by a skunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I sure have smelled a lot of them around here at night. Sometimes the odor can get very powerful.

HYE fallen off a roof?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been in a chess competition


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes. Played at School, made it through to the mega finals playing kids from other schools in the southern area (I think), and one year made it through to the giga finals playing kids from up and down the country, but that's as far as I got.

Hye fallen off a horse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, never have rode on one either 

Hye been bullied


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Yee

Hye bullied someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye lost in a bet?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Nevarrr

Hye broken your leg(s)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen a ghost


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the ghost of a mosquito I squished is haunting me and threatening with me malaria and dengue fever


have you ever wanted a snack but can't determine actually what you're in the mood for?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes 

Have you ever trekked for 4-5 hours up a mountain?


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

No.

Hye gotten lost in the woods?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh much more than that. I've done 10 hours up a mountain once. Very tough.

Have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye screamed in pain?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes but it wasn't physical pain.

Have you ever cooked a meal that took more than six hours to make?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

No, i only cooked once 

Have you ever enjoyed a videogame?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye lended something to someone but they never gave it back?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, but usually that happens to me

have you ever walked out in the middle of a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been caught in a car insurance scam?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever ridden in a barrel over a waterfall?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds fun but noe

Hye been obese at one point


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not obese or really overweight but my BMI probably thinks I am. I kind of have an athletic frame

have you ever lost a bet that required you do something embarrassing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No way

Hye had to be rushed to the ER


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never. 

Have you ever found a geocache?


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know what that is..lol

Have you ever went into a room and forgot why?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Probably, cant recall any particular instances but im sure i have countless times haha

Have you ever just paced around the house at like 3 am thinking about life?


----------



## Clast (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes, I like doing it sometimes, night is such a soothing and beautiful moment.

Have you ever jumped in a pool or in the sea around midnight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye found someone's lost pet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no 

have you ever experienced a mindblowing coincidence that made you question everything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye squashed an ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk, maybe as a kid. I still remember the neighborhood kid smashing a caterpillar in my face. Poor insects. 

Have you ever done anything stupid?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

every day

have you ever written a letter to yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to wait a long time for something


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably

Have you ever gone to an event that had over a 100,000 people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, never that large of a crowd 

Hye been on the news


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for anything bad as far as I can remember

Have you ever jumped over someone's fence and used their pool only to find out that it contains piranhas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who told u?

Hye been hit by a car


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, almost a few times. 

Have you ever been outside of your home country?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever saved someone?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not really but I rendered assistance to someone in physical distress who was bleeding from a head injury. Got their blood all over me and I hope I didn't get any germs into their wound. It was very scary and I didn't know what to do.

Have you ever taken great pleasure in the creation of an exquisite beverage...one for the ages...only to drop and spill it all before having a taste thereby making you curse the heavens for the cruel twist of fate?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yes, I believe that has happened to me already.

Have you ever ran over an animal?


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't personally been driving and ran over an animal but i was in a car as a passenger that ran over several rabbits 
Have you ever got drunk and sang really loud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye accidentally fallen into a pool


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't remember a pool but I did into a lake

have you ever twist your ankle and ended up with a sprain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye used a fidget spinner


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

HYE lost a library book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten dog food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nein

Have you ever felt a kind of itch that seems to be under your skin and can never relieve it when you desperately wanted to?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea but I used a knife

Hye accidentally stepped on a dog's tail


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe once or twice but can't remember exact details.

HYE wondered what bugs think about on their long journeys across vast expanses of walls and concrete and floors and jungles of grass?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but I have thought of myself as being the size of one and wandering about imagining how huge everything would be. 

Have you ever eaten something past its expiration date and not cared?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times 

Hye had a random stranger follow u?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other way around though not intentionally - we just had the same destination.

Have you ever bought something expensive e.g. a tablet, phone, car without considering its pros and cons or read several reviews about it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, I always read the reviews 

Hye broken your leg or arm


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

HYE thought to yourself "Hmmmmmm....." but had no particular reason for having that thought?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, random hmm's

Hye baked something only for it to come out burned


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

never baked anything before

hye quit smoking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't smoke

Hye had someone tell you "Say hi to them for me" but never said hi for them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I have a lot of bad boy tendencies

have u ever given the wrong directions to someone- intentional or not?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye destroyed a planet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I hope not

have you ever painted a portrait of another person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, I'm a professional stick figure artist 

Hye had a cluster headache


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so....not enough brain cells


have you ever had a black eye?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye gotten your revenge on somebody


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever thought, damn Amon posts alot in this thread?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Who hasn't? =P 
(Kidding. You know I love you, Amon)

Have you ever hurt your tailbone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fallen asleep in a pool


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so...floating on a raft

have you ever parked illegally?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye accidentally cut ur hand with a knife


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Many times.

HYE dreamed that you were a fish and wondered where your hands went and then realized in your dream that something wasn't right because you were a fish?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

forget about the hands, where'd the willy go?



have you ever been lost somewhere to the point you began to get worried for yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye twerked


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not intentionally

have you ever thought about cloning yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, the mirror is enough already 

Hye given the silent treatment to somebody


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I might have tried, but I'm usually on the receiving end

have you ever carried a glass on your head and not spilled a drop?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe, I don't remember

have you ever climbed a tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been an early bird


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm usually always punctual.

Have you ever read a paperback novel at least an inch thick within a day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye had an out of body experience


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever experienced life after death?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had ur own veggie garden


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE vomited on the sidewalk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been suspended from school


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I did get called into the Principle's office a couple times. :um


HYE peed in the shower?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably as a kid

have you ever told someone where to stick it (told them off)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was younger yea

Hye pissed ur pants


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Sure, but not since I was a toddler

Have you ever been chased by an angry dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye played in the mud


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, it's kind of fun

have you ever tried to mentally move an object?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, but it never worked 

Hye been bitten by an animal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I'm delicious

have you ever worn pants that were too big for you and you had to make an effort to keep them up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Belts help 

Hye been a victim of a tickle attack


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I've mostly lost my ticklishness 

Have you ever fought in a ring before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye maxed out your credit card


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever lost a hell of a lot of money gambling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, no way 

Hye passed out from inhaling toxic fumes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never.

Have you ever had a dream within a dream?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

I did! Just recently, actually. After a fairly long dream, I climbed into bed and fell asleep. I then woke, climbed out of bed stunned because some part of my mind realized I just dreamt of falling asleep just before. Very bizarre sensation 

Have you ever met a doppelganger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In person no

Hye had pink eye


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think so.

Have you ever seen someone in public wearing the same shirt as you?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes; college/org shirts.

Have you ever talked about sexually explicit topics intensively and extensively with friend/s at least once and nonverbally agreed never to revisit that again due to awkwardness?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye babysitted


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Have you ever talked about sexually explicit topics intensively and extensively with friend/s at least once and nonverbally agreed never to revisit that again due to awkwardness?


Haha that was funny :b

Yes, often

Have you ever gone surf gliding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye prank called ur parents


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think so

have you ever tried to cry on purpose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe

Hye eaten moldy bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever daydreamed for more than an hour?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, stop knowing about my daily activity 

Hye said excuse me to a store mannequin ?


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

No.

Have you ever been late to work.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stopped by a police officer


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever walked into a room and forgotten why.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye had to ask a stranger for directions


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't remember having done so but probably have.

Have you ever wondered why so few women post in this thread?


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

No
Have you ever been to a concert in a stadium?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost a valuable item


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, I can be absentminded 

Have you ever taken a bath in thermal springs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye bathed in oatmeal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope


HYE eaten snails?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye played chess


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

HYE been deep sea fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye has to clean up road kill


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

No, can't say that I have

Have you ever had deja vu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye been stuck on a roller coaster


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fallen asleep at the wheel?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever talked back to a teacher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye napped at school


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of my junior year. It was a tiring year.

Have you ever walked into something invisible, maybe from a cloaking device?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been in a fist fight


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup.

Hye bit your tongue while talking to somebody?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to another planet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Still working on it

Have you ever been in training for anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been pranked


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, several times but I'm usually kind of suspicious so I catch on too quickly

have you ever been married to another member here?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had an irregular heart beat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope afaik

have you parked in a big parking lot while in a hurry to get somewhere then realized you have no idea where your car is, only to search for it by the beep of your keys


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

surprisingly no

have you ever wished you could meet a clone of yourself so you could understand how other people perceive you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye choked on ur own spit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever woke up with someone staring at you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been scammed


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope. 

HYE given something to a charity store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to prom


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever written a letter to your younger self?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that 

Hye met a helicopter parent


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

I have not

Have you ever gone horseback riding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been a forum mod


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Quite possibly in the past, I can't remember. May possibly have slapped other(s) myself as well. 

Have you ever used Zip disks? (an obsolete computer storage technology like a huge capacity floppy disk, that once used to be popular)


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Nope. Have you ever told someone who isn't on this website that you have an account on here?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever gone 4 or more days without taking a shower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye had ur identity stolen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, some evil entity pretended to be me but I smote him down

have you ever ran into something or been tackled hard enough to knock all the air out of you?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i dont think so, not that hard

have you ever farted while in a queue?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have.

Have you ever joined a contest and won?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye accidentally hammered your finger


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, my high school philosophy teacher. 

Hye howled at the moon? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.

Hye tried dog food? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye salted a snail


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

No but a slug, yes.

Hye eaten snail? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to the roof of a tall building


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye taken an acting class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been so sick that u thought you'd die?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No lol

Hye skinny dipped?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

No.

Hye stayed up for more than 48 hours? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Think so.

Have you ever ran out of a building screaming for reasons only known to you?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sort of.

Have you ever had a crush on your therapist?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye swam with sharks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nein

Have you ever "won" a game of King's Cup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been stung by a wasp


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope

Wye flew a drone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever hallucinated?


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes

Hye ran into a sliding glass door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye made someone cry


----------



## GoodMojo33 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever broken a bone doing something stupid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet

Hye sent a text to the wrong person


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever been mistaken for someone else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye painted an animal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye watched a gore video


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever wanted to run away from home as a kid/teenager?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye stayed up passed 24 hours


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep

have you ever been to another continent?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a dream while sleeping and it really happened afterwards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye passed out


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup

Hye bought milk from a gas station?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye ordered food from Amazon


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever presented or performed in any capacity in front of more than 1,000 people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been in an igloo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a vague memory of being in a giant igloo cooler

have you ever fallen over a cliff?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No.

Have you ever done a hand stand?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No. 

Hast thou ever swam a kilometer, say, in a training?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye broken a leg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever had your wisdom teeth removed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye taken a lie detector test


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever toured a prison?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been lost in a city


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never chatted with them 

Hye found a bag of money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye experienced a mental breakdown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to a water park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye had to evacuate a building


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, but they deserved it 

Hye been stabbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye taken self defense classes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye won a contest


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever jumped into water from a height of at least 5 meters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been fired from a job


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sort of. I lost a gig but I am freelance so not quite the same as being fired. 

Have you ever tripped while flirting with someone? You know, tried to act cool but then made a fool of yourself.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty close


have you ever had too much to drink and made a fool of yourself?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. When I was 16. Threw up on a girl's shoes and she apparently tried to fight me.

Hye gone to class drunk?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hahaha no. Have you ever come close to drowning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye done a back flip


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

onto a mat. I have always been a bit of a coward about that.

have you ever flipped someone off for whatever reason?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye stopped a fight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surprisingly no 

Hye had a few close calls with death?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye lived in a rough neighborhood


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yup

Hye slammed your finger in a closing door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, but it wasn't too had

Hye had a tree house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope hah

Hye ate something but spit it out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye seen a ghost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

Hye drank or eaten something expired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In the grocery store 

Hye almost overcooked your cooking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye heard gunshots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye met a psychic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some that claimed to be

have you ever had rabies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost your car keys


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, likely once a day

have you ever been put in charge?


----------



## fishy636 (Jul 19, 2017)

Too many times and it's whatever...not what it's chopped up to be.

Have you ever lucid dreamed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a bad stomach ache


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Of course.

Have you ever written a book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye trolled a forum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye accidentally cut yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye thought about cloning yourself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my family's home

have you ever been on a quest to do something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hey eaten a bug


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, not real famine.... though I did feel a bit famished earlier 

have you ever worn your hair in a certain style or worn certain clothes that are sort of embarrassing when you see pics of them now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been part of a play


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever dyed your hair blue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on a sports team


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep 

Have you ever listened to Nickleback and enjoyed it?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think so, when I was really drunk and depressed. I am ashamed though.

Have you ever been on a farm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been arrested


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever considered being an actor?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

In a non-conventional sense, yes.

Have you ever drank while underage?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to an adult store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye had a tuna sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye punched a wall


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

probably

have you ever thought about shaving your eyebrows?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten bred with only mayonnaise


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever met a famous person?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Mhm

Hye learned another language besides English?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only saw them across the street 

Hye accidentally touched a hot pan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I speak a little of gibberish and a spattering of other languages, and yes, I've had a good burn from grabbing a pan with a metal handle that somebody had twisted over a hot flame. 


have you ever frolicked in the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh

Hye solved a crime


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though nothing felonious.

have you ever snorkeled in your bathtub?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye slept passed 24 hours?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Amon said:


> Nu
> 
> Hye slept passed 24 hours?


Thankfully not.

Hye dressed up in something 'crazy' (Halloween excluded)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

about 12 hours after 4 days no sleep

have you ever spun fast in a circle then fell on your butt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been slightly hit by a car


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever paid money for sex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye played a song on the piano


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kinda

have you ever found an object in your house that you hadn't seen before and that didn't belong to you/people that live with you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye eaten frog legs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever stuck a gum under a chair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, laziness ftw

Hye watched someone workout?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

Have you ever posted the exact "have you ever" that someone else had been thinking about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp, teehee

Hye had an out of body experience


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure, sometimes the world feels rather surreal 

have you ever had someone steal one of your ideas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye had frostbite


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever walked on a glacier?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten glue


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No

Hye sat in gum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost your wallet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, because I don't carry one. 

Have you ever found a lost wallet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish but noe

Hye vandalized a building


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Amon said:


> I wish but noe
> 
> Hye vandalized a building


No

Have you ever vandalized a car?(i havent)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever stolen food?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been kissed by someone famous?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye gone deaf or blind temporarily


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

No, thankfully

Have you ever watched the stars from a rooftop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been pushed by strong winds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I put a sail on top of my hat

have you ever broken something in two with your bare hands?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A pencil

Hye given CPR


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Only on dog dummy as practice in a pet CPR class.

Have you ever sold anything on eBay?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever bought something on eBay worth more than $1,000?


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

No maybe one day.

Have you ever felt like you didn't belong?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Not really. I feel out of my element when I can't relate to someone 

Have you ever been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been mugged


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

have you ever been ogled like a 50% off sale?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye choked on something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, usually my own saliva.

Have you ever assembled a computer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, just some minor repairs

Hye been pushed on purpose


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep

Hye watched the original Batman?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so.

Have you ever shaved your legs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye dropped something down the drain


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep

Hye snorted a pixie stick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye woke up with a spider on ur face


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I honestly can't remember. 

Have you ever been chased by an animal other than a dog?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, geese 

Hye watched meme videos for more than 30 minutes straight?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever played a practical joke on your pet resulting in amusement for you and annoyance from them?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever seen a baby pigeon?


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

relm1 said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ever bought something on eBay worth more than $1,000?


Uh, the question is HOW MANY THINGS have I bought on ebay for over 1,000$ lol


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Sabk said:


> Yes.
> 
> Have you ever seen a baby pigeon?


Nope, not yet. Are they cute?

Have you ever locked your keys in your car?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Nope. I don't even know how that happens. (Btw, never seen baby pigeons EVER. I'm wondering who ever has)

Have you ever been so drunk you felt high?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye showered twice a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye owned a rare item


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not that I know of.

Have you ever taken an ice bath?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye repaired u r PC?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever passed out on the sight of your or someone else's blood?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye triggered the smoke alarm in ur home


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Almost daily. It's very heat sensitive 

Have you ever played ice hockey?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye been involved in a car crash


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever had clams casino? Yumm


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Nope

Hye done a backflip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye passed out from pain


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye made bread from scratch


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE run over an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a concussion


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE stripped naked and layed down in the middle of the road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had ur pet run off


----------



## Farmer Girl (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh yess, multiple times ...

hye sawn a tree down?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

EBecca said:


> have you ever had a lucid dream?


Frequently (around once a week)



Amon said:


> Hye made bread from scratch


Yes, I make pizza from scratch.



Farmer Girl said:


> hye sawn a tree down?


No.

Have you ever answered multiple questions on this thread at once?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye been a teachers assistant


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Lmao no.

Have you ever paid to see a UFC fight?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Nope lol

Have u ever tried skateboarding?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've been to people's houses and other places that had them on.
Ninja'd for a glass of water. I'm not very good at skateboarding.

Have you ever done something really stupid and then looked around quickly to see if someone saw you do it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye failed a college course


----------



## CollegeGal (Jul 27, 2017)

I failed English lmao

Have you ever catfished someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stalked


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever acted in a film (short, amateur, pro, any level)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been doxxed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo...


HYE ever seen a total solar eclipse in person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye driven for over 2 hours?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Yup, fairly often

Have you ever gone fly fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been involved in a scam


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

have you stolen anything?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, kind of try to do the right thing

have you ever stood on the edge of something way up and peered down?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes 

hye seen me on mars?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been an early bird


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

begrudgingly 

have you ever been broken down in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


HYE seen a bear in the wild?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope just on TV

Hye sang in front of a crowd


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Never, how do people do that?

Have you ever stayed up all night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times in HS

Hye lost a ton of weight


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, I have close to 80 pounds.

HYE had a lot of friends?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no 

hye argued with someone older than you outdside of your family?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to scrub mold off the walls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no 0.0

have you ever tried to travel through time?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe..how did u know 

Hye made ice cream


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye studied more than 2 hours?


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

No. I don't think so.

HYE tied extra feathers or other appendages to your arms and tried flapping them frantically with the hope that you would be able to fly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been in a nasty fight


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No 

Hey hit the A5 note?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten a flying mint?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye accidently broken your own things?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Out of rage yea

Hye worn a pink shirt


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes 

Hye worn a tye dye shirt


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Uh-huh, I make them with the kids at work every summer 

Have you ever met your favorite comedian?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been kicked in the shin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea but it never stopped 

Hye had flea bites


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

No.

Have you ever sabotaged someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayybee

Hye listened to a song so much until u got tired of it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea out of laziness 

Hye composed music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been sick for more than a week?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been in a helicopter


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

yes


hye snorted while laughing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye cursed at your teacher


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

no


hye kept a secret that no one knows about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noope

Hye skipped school for more than a week


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

yes


hye woken up and realized that what you think is real, is actually something you only dreamt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye witnessed a building being demolished


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

maybe

hye gone to the top of a mountain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, sounds kewl tho

Hye video chatted with someone


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

hye ever stepped on a small animal accidently?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tails on accident 

Hye stepped on an ant begging for mercy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

hye ever broken a window?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slammed someone's face into a cake


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye seen a round book?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever met someone whose ethnicity/culture/religion/etc you were supposed to hate but you realized they were an open minded and lovely human soul?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

hye seen a frog jump higher than a lion?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a sore leg


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes 

hye participated in a marathon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but I'd like to

Hye fell down the stairs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no but sounds kewl

hye seen a partridge in real life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye touched a shark


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope 

hye touched a moneys tail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, I have lots of monies 

Hye eaten snow


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Not recently, no. It was fun catching snowflakes on my tongue as a kid, though

Have you ever learned how to play an instrument?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, takes too long

Hye had dinner with someone important


----------



## Farmer Girl (Jun 25, 2017)

no

hye farted in a busy supermarket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost your pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have and never will 

Hye gone skiing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to end a friendship


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't even know how to start them so... nah.

Have you ever bought something from a sex shop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye taken a yoga class


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but I want to.

Hye lost a lot of money gambling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, don't gamble

Hye won money off a scratcher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye been injured


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but was staring at something close to the person instead of at them 

Hye been expelled from school


----------



## Farmer Girl (Jun 25, 2017)

yes

hye karate chopped your birthday cake instead of cutting it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but that sounds like fun 

Hye punched someone in the stomach


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes 

hye bitten a mosquito?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, just fleas

Hye twitched in your sleep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I imagine so

have you ever been a hitchhiker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye bitten your tongue


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever ran over an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye played hide and seek with your dog


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye shaved your beard?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

With great pains, yes

Have you ever given up a seat on a train for someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye argued with a store employee


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What am I an opossum? No, lol.

HYE tried pet food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, I still eat it too 

Hye given a homeless person money


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

maybe

hye thought about why ducks dont get wet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a pet duck


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye stalked anybodys posts on this forum?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.

Have you ever gone back to read your post history? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye shredded cheese


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever waxed? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye set fire to a trash can


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

.....do little metal receptacles filled with paper count?

Hye grown a beard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but I didn't like it 

Hye had someone touch your things without asking you first


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Sure, I've looked at books on other people's bookshelves before

Have you ever gone geocaching?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but @Mc Borg does

Hye played Pokémon Go


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no 

hye liked any of justin bieber's songs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't listen to that

Hye twerked


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no 

hye twerked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a Motorola Razr phone


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nah

hye used a dial-up internet connection ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once at a cousins house 

Hye downloaded a torrent that took forever to complete?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes 


hye been told to shut up?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yup

have you ever been able to talk to a stranger without getting anxious for some reason?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye gagged from smelling a bad odor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I am pretty sure I have over some smelly smells and decomposing.

have you ever had people chant your name?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In a satanic ritual ya

Hye put salt on a wound


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not intentionally but I've had mcD's french fries with a paper cut. The horror.

have you ever had a really bad sun burn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, spent most of the day on the couch 

Hye been in a food fight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever joined a foam party?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye walked for more than an hr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to call the police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course 

Hye accidentally eaten moldy food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fallen and landed on your head


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the gift of clumsiness, yes.

Hye witnessed a fight irl?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye been the bully


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, I'm sure it's happened countless times as a kid. I can't seem to recall anything as an adult, though

Have you ever taken in a stray animal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am easy to manipulate

has anyone ever suggested you wear more clothes?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

don't understand the question.

Have you ever been pooped on by a bird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye sat alone during lunch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been cyber bullied


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes in school, and I've eaten in restaurants alone a handful of times. Definitely can feel awkward.

Edit: you guys are fast

Had some people make fun of me online but can't recall anything serious. Mostly bullied in real life

HYE fed wild birds or placed a bird feeder outside?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot to ask a question 

Hye had to call an exterminator ?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Nope

Hye ran a marathon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye swallowed gum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I don't usually anymore. 

HYE needed stitches for a wound?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to the emergency room


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Many a time 

Hye broke a bone?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

have you ever played soccer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen a ghost


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately 

Hye had a nosebleed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, hate getting them 

Hye been pulled over by a cop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye had your life saved by an animal


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever had a crush on someone on SAS


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever constructed a card tower with at least 5 levels?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really. Have wondered about psychic abilities but the things that happened were probably a coincidence 

Have you ever carved an art or craft item?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah (for both lol)

Have you ever eaten out the trash?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been fishcalled


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

coyeyes said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Hye been catfished?


What is catfished?



Amon said:


> Naw
> 
> Hye been fishcalled


No

Have you ever had someone have a crush on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In 2nd grade lel

Hye been pinched by a lobster


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been pinched by crayfish which some people call freshwater lobsters. I've also been pinched by hermit crabs.

Edit you keep beating me to replying coyeyes :b 

Have been hit by a baseball and probably other sports balls.

HYE been bit by a dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, couple of times 

Hye tried to purr alongside a cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a fist fight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think so.

Have you ever participated in a riot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye slept for only 2 hrs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I may have.

Have you ever fallen for someone that it hurts so bad?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever done something very nice for someone but were completely anonymous about it and they don't know you did that for them?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

hye smelled ice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been addicted to something


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but there were some close calls 

Hye been forced to attend a party


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, the perils of responsibility or dating someone more social than you are

have you ever had someone draw a caricature of you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten a whole bag of chips in 1 day


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but not really lately

have you ever ran for office?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever been to Spain?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost your money


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes

hye gone to skewl on holidays?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye sent a text message to the wrong person


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever made an animated short of your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately no 

Hye been locked in a cage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not yet.

Have you ever wrapped yourself in a blanket and pretended to be a worm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..ok maybe 

Hye scammed a scammer


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye recieved a call from 911?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a near death experience


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have had some car accidents and close calls but not sure I'd really call them near death experiences.

Have you ever done any artistic or craft painting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a health scare


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few here and there-septicemia from a cut when I was about 13 put me in a hospital bed and was worrisome- but mostly what-could-have-happened, exhale moments if just one little thing changed.

have you ever risked your life to do something yet?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't believe so, not with a purpose anyway.

Hye licked a frozen metal pole?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I kinda always wanted to.

HYE taken something really expensive apart and screwed it up just because you couldn't stand not knowing what was in there?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

^ Don't do it lmao

I have, but usually can put it back together successfully. 

Hye gotten stuck in a trampoline?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't believe so but I'll have to try it sometime. Not today though because I have a sour stomach. 

Have you ever tripped over a dog or a cat and then wondered how that happened?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes/no. Pets are cute little pests that like to be under your feet, so there's no mystery. lol

Hye sung in front of an audience?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a deep wound


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not physically, but yes. And I don't think it will ever heal. #dramaqueen

Have you ever been chided by your buddy/ies when you were out with them at a bar because you were constantly facing your phone?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a bad case of the giggles during a very inappropriate moment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye bumped up a really old thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye had your foot run over


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye carried an infant


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever tried to move something with your mind...testing to see if you might have telekinesis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, and it worked 

Hye accidentally cut yourself with a saw


----------



## Dratini (Aug 7, 2017)

yes >_>

have you ever tried to be vegetarian, but just _forgot_ and ate meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been laughed at by a group of people


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah... :sigh


HYE slammed your toe(s) in the car door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye made a Vine video


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE gone fishing or hunting?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

I loved fishing. Very calming and wild when you're 20 miles out in the pacific ocean in a small boat all alone with just a fishing pole and whisky. Honestly some of the best, most serene memories of my life seeing great whales jumping in the distance and no one as far as the eye could see.

Have you ever jumped into a lake from a cliff of at least 30 feet high?


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

No that sounds fun and scary at the same time.

Have you ever done indoor skydiving?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I think you're missing the point.

have you ever carried someone or something long enough to make your arms feel all rubbery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been lost in a desert


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

No, not yet 

Have you ever hitchhiked before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye ran away from home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to the wrong class


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

At least once at the start of every semester 

Have you ever folded origami?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been deaf temporarily


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not deaf, but I've had ringing in my ears from too loud of concerts and pierced an eardrum before.

have you ever seen a poisonous snake in the wild before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just online 

Hye been stung by a scorpion


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, thankfully, though Scorpions are (perhaps surprisingly) living in Britain

Have you ever been on a high-speed train (over 125mph)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on a plane


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no

hye climbed a mountain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye touched a gun


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes 

hye touched someones face for no reason?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure in relationships, not total strangers. 

have you ever wanted to pick someone up by their feet and slam them back and forth off the ground like they do in the cartoons?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been bitten by a flea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever licked your dog's face?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye worn a punk dress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been lost in the woods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye disciplined someone's child


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye eaten something raw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably, can't seem to recall atm

Hye been late to an important meeting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye walked down an upward escalator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye changed an infants diaper


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes I have, 

Have you ever gotten a tattoo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye baked something only for it to come out bad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, for a couple of yrs

Hye drank pickle joose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye had your purse stolen


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

No

Hye visited Europe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye chewed on ice cubes


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

No i haven't

have you ever ate insects?


----------



## Fake Plastic Guy (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, accidentaly

have you ever made a long trip with trains?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to look for a run away pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah...ok maybeee

Hye been suspended from skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been stuck in an elevator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not at all 

Hye been class president


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup almost choked to death

Hye cheated on a test?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

apparently when I was a little kid, I had something lodged and my mom had to pound me on the back to dislodge it. Apparently it flew across the room, then I thought I was getting a beating and ran from the room crying. I don't remember any of it.

edit: nope I don't think I've ever cheated on a test

have you ever absentmindedly left something important in a public place? did you get it back?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been scratched


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

yes 

Hye squashed a cockroach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye eaten a bug


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think a suicidal bug or two found its way into my mouth before... and I remember trying chocolate covered ones before

have you ever read through something, then realized you have absolutely no idea what you just read?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye begged for change


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been called "the guy in the psycho shirt?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been hit in the head by a ball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been buried to the neck by sand on the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen a ded body


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On wakes, sure

Have you ever eaten raw meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye had your lunch stolen


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

Have you ever considered on becoming a vampire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye sat on a whoopie cushion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not a whoopie cushion but that sticky vinyl stuff that gives a similar effect

have you ever done something stupid because a pretty girl asked you to do it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, that's pretty annoying 

Hye woken up with a nose bleed


----------



## TiberiusGavier (Aug 15, 2017)

No, can't say that I have.

Have you ever woken up with your arm completely and entirely numb because you were sleeping on it wrong (to the point where you could literally cut it off with a knife and you wouldn't feel a thing)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye broken a bone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been praised for your cooking?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever driven a jet ski?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever been kicked out of anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been really cranky


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Whaaat? Nooo. Never! 🙂

Hye had a crush on a weatherman/woman? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye pulled an awful prank on someone


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes 🙄

Hye gone 48 hours without sleep? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, only 24 hrz

Hye had someone point a gun at chu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, and they weren't always nice about it.

have you ever hurled a book across the room in disgust or to see if it would flap and fly?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a giant spider (I'll let you define "giant") walk on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, tiny ones mostly

Hye witnessed a bank robbery


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been part of an art exhibit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye broken the law


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly

Have you ever been given a pep talk by your buddies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..wat buddies? xD

Hye broken something expensive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye been stuck on a roller coaster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye had a nightmare come true


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been stalked


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think so.

Hye tried to learn another language? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes I'm quasi-lingual 

have you ever fell down a flight of steps?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea, twice 

Hye puked from eating too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times during senior year

Hye had your life saved


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.

Hye eaten bugs for the protein? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably without knowing 

Hye been stranded in the ocean


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank fvck, no.

Hye slept with your eyes open? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye laughed loud during an exam


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol, yeah.

Have you ever wanted to blow your nose in public, knew it would be a loud one, felt too embarrassed so you covered you nose with your hand and let the mucus just drip? 😅

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, but this was in middle school and over AIM, lol. Doesn't really count as far as rejection goes.

HYE dialed 911 (or whatever your emergency number is)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been blackmailed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

have you ever fallen out of your chair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye filed a police report


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever gone more than a month without any contact with your family?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been through a heatwave


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, I've been through some

Have you ever been through a period of exceptionally cold weather?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Based on where I lived at the time, yes. It was amazing

Hye stayed in bed all day, just watching movie/show/documentary or reading, eating and thought it was the best time of your life? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever seen an eclipse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye called 911 on accident


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever met a ghost?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye gone surfing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been cockblocked?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

EBecca said:


> have you ever met a ghost?


Yesterday night, I felt someone touch me but live alone so maybe that was a ghost. :afr



Alpha Tauri said:


> Have you ever been cockblocked?


Don't know what that is.

Have you ever done your laundry and within minutes spilled something on your freshly clean clothes rendering your laundry efforts immediately useless?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fortunately no

@relm1 It's a colloquial term to describe one getting obstructed or intervened from engaging with a woman by another party whether deliberately or inadvertently 

Have you ever walked on stilts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

short ones

have you ever weaved a basket?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yup

Hye played a strategy game like "mafia"?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had an ant infestation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No vegetarian once or twice

Hye ever farted in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe

Hye had insomnia


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. A smack here and there.

Hye written a love song? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had an anxiety attack in class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, don't really like going out at night 

Hye been caught in a hailstorm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye used a fire extinguisher


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

No

Hye been on a blind date?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye gotten a parking ticket


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gone home at 2:30 in the morning contemplating about your life?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only until level 5 then I got bored

Have you ever gone swimming at the beach at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been hit by a car


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

No.

Hye been hit by a toy car?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been copied by a skinwalker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten glue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I tried it as a kid; it was a bit pasty

have you ever given a beggar some money?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, even though I did do it 

Hye slept for the whole day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye fixed a leak


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I can't think of a specific situation atm.

Have you ever super glued your fingers together?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye felt fully rested with only a few hrs of sleep compared to a standard 8 hrs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. Sometimes I've slept 12 hours and still wanted to sleep.

HYE started a fire by accident?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, staining a deck with a sponge and the sponge ignited while lying the sun. 

have you ever been infected with the Ebola virus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye slept on the bus


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

farfegnugen said:


> yep, staining a deck with a sponge and the sponge ignited while lying the sun.


I've heard that can happen with some stains/sealers

------------------------------------------------------------

On one really long bus ride I think I might have tried to sleep. but I'm not sure if I actually did

HYE seen a meteor in the sky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hey had dandruff


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes. Have you ever fell for someone who didn't catch you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel no

Hue had frostbite


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No. thankfully.

Hye _NOT_ been stuck inside your room cause you didnt want to speak to the visitors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye met or known a helicopter parent


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

probly. 

Hye, gone to the express lane in the supermarket with more items than permitted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been questioned by the cops


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure

Hye jumped through your window cause you didnt want to socialise with the visitors lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye failed a college course


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

no
have you ever regretted trusting a certain person you thought was your 'friend'


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been caught in a flood?


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

No.

Have you ever climbed up a tree to rescue a poor little kitty cat that got stuck?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lived alone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, all by myself with nobody else

have you ever written a paper on something that you hadn't read or done?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Hm no?

Have you ever realized your reality is some sort of prison where the guards are the people closest to you and the walls and fence are your doubts and fears also insecurities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye napped with a snake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas, mostly animals fighting 

Hye had something major happen in your neighborhood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye met somebody from this forum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a giant bruise


----------



## Tanz76 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah

Have you ever missed a lesson because you were too tired?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yup.

Hye spoken with @Amon outside of SAS games like this one? (Don't ruin my question Amon by answering it, pleaase &#128518

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think we all praise Amon before we go to sleep @ night. Whether he listens, nobody really knows for sure.

have you ever won an Academy Award or any other sort of trophy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye punched a wall


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes

HYE stole your Neighbour's letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not intentionally.

Hye seen a full eclipse?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye been camping


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Love it.

Hye had good airplane food?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been on a plane 

Hye lost something only to end up finding it somewhere obvious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

this morning I was looking for something. Looked right where it was and kept looking elsewhere, until I came back and found it. 

have you ever mooned someone during an eclipse?


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> this morning I was looking for something. Looked right where it was and kept looking elsewhere, until I came back and found it.
> 
> have you ever mooned someone during an eclipse?


No, but you have me a good chuckle.

Have you ever swiped from your parents' liquor cabinet?


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

No, but it would be difficult to do that anyhow, because I don't think that my parents have one.

Have you ever christened a ship by throwing a bottle of something alcoholic at the bow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel, no

Hye eaten a moon cake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever gone snorkeling in an urchin-infested beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had bad posture


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever photobombed and got away with it?


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Amon said:


> Yup
> 
> Hye ordered something for delivery only for it to never show up?


Yes, unfortunately 

HYE danced naked (Alone/with someone) before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been mugged


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Twice. 

Hye been on a boat?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once during a skewl trip

Hye taken an online course


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

A couple, yeah.

Hye drawn with chalk on the sidewalk or road?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was younger yea

Hye had the hiccups at the wrong place and time


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Haha, yes.

Hye laughed when it was inappropriate?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye punched something in the stomach


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Think so 

Have you ever died ?? Come on think hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, I'm immortal

Hye cooked something that tasted awful in the end


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't really cook unfortunately, and on occasions I have prepared some rather lousy food.

Have you ever played a just for fun game back and forth with someone, replying to all their posts for quite a long time (I sometimes used to do this in games threads on SAUK, years ago)?


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

No


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ You forgot to ask a question :b

HYE been annoyed by a barking dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, neighbor had a dawg that barked all night 

Hye has to do an email interview


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, just interviews in person 

Have you ever slept for more than 12 hours?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been burned by hot grease


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

No, lucky to get a few hours a night.

Hye broken a bone on someone else?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had an out of body experience where you went to a distant planet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever sent or received a drunk text message?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been messaged by a mod


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever recovered files from a corrupted hard drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slipped and fallen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not scared, but steamed

have you ever rubbed together two sticks to start a fire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been to China


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever tried seeing through the walls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Hye hired an assassin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I have had a couple of asses help me out before


have you ever kissed someone and turned them into a frog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye used Twitter


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Nope

Hye licked something gross on a dare


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

no

have you ever went to a zoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hue broke ur PC


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever banned someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost your mind


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty sure, yeah.

Hye gone to karaoke?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not officially, but I used to sing at my uncle's house once my BAC was high enough.

HYE eaten moldy bread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost, u need to improve at making bred @EBecca

Hye gained a lot of weight in a short amount of time


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. Probably 15 - 20 between April and July. I'm still a stick, lmao.

HYE tried flirting, but wound up creeping someone out?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I'm sure I'd creep someone out if I tried.

HYE had a lucid dream?


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

No, I try to avoid people at all costs.

Hye skated a big ramp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been taken advantage of


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes. Hye visited a 3rd world country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye worked at a bakery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Hye had a psychic vision


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe

HYE mowed a lawn?


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

No.

Have you ever done something illegal that noone else in the world knows about except you ?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly

Have you ever received a star or some other form of extrinsic motivation in kindergarten?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen the Emoji movie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not planning to

Have you ever treated your gang for pizza because it was your birthday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, I don't like to share 

Hye fainted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no... I guess I've had heat exhaustion before and felt extremely drowsy and wobbly

have you ever wrecked on a bicycle before?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever removed someone's stitches?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't believe so. Think any animal I've had the vet has done it as well. I remember something about stitches being cut but it might have been on me.

HYE fainted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken a swing set


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I've broken plenty of other things

HYE explored someplace you were not supposed to(sewers, abandoned buildings, active buildings you had no business being in, etc)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but it sounds like fun 

Hye had a deja vu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, but I can't think of a specific instance atm

HYE seen a ghost?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seeing them right now, oh wait it just fog 

Hye had any of your social media accounts hacked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever borrowed a cup of sugar from a neighbor?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, never got along well with neighbors. We either just don't like each other or I have anxiety about encounters with them.

HYE seen a big waterfall in person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had your Internet cut off for awhile


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah, it was weird. I had to try and find Internet in weird places. And all I did was watch movies. 

HYE told someone you hated them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye seen a house on fire


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes 

have you ever been mistaken for somebody else and sort of been happy about it?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes I have been mistaken for someone else, and no, not happy about it. It made me feel nothing I am dead inside 
HYE had Brazilian rice?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if I have, I didn't know it. 

have you ever parked your car, rushed to something, then realized you had no idea where you parked when you came back outside?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been followed by a pigeon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever stood in front of a firing squad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, but nothing was damaged 

Hye had your car turn off unexpectedly


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

No

Hye had your soul stolen by a cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been bitten by a spider


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not knowingly

HYE been pinched by a crab, lobster, crayfish, or scorpion?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a music video


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE sold your soul?


----------



## Alene (Aug 1, 2017)

No
have you ever played with a ouija board


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. We got some messages but my partner might have been moving it

HYE seen a wild skunk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to the movie theater recently


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

yep, I saw Dunkirk not too long ago

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## hiddenwithmusic (Aug 8, 2015)

No.

Have you ever faked a reason to not hang out with someone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever climbed a ladder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye fallen off a ladder


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever been caught skinny dipping?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever gone on a solo trip?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye known someone who joined ISIS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE joined a gang or knew someone who did?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been apart of a sports team


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, but there's no I or U in team

have you ever hooked a bunch of straws together to make a superstraw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fallen off a cliff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e

Hye been fired on the 1st day


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that quickly :_

have you ever been strip searched?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made scrambled eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes a bunch of times over the years

HYE cooked with an outdoor grill?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.

HYE got ran over by a car? Or nearly ran over?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably the closest was a car backing out of a parking space.

HYE sold something online?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever pranked someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been to bootcamp


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE had a mouse in your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye seen a catloaf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE ever held off answering a question on Just for Fun because you were more curious what someone else would answer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes..are u feeling that way right now D:

Hye been in an argument with an employee


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Amon said:


> Sometimes..are u feeling that way right now D:
> 
> Hye been in an argument with an employee


I held off on your boat one because I think I already said I had a kayak before. Not much of a boat lol I'm more likely to hold off on embarrassing questions though

Yes, I had arguments with at least 3 employees at the last place I worked

HYE ate fake vegetarian hamburger or some other kind of fake meat?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, they're overly processed and usually not really good for you


have you ever tried to act really cool while someone walked by and ended up tripping over your own two feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye slaughtered an animal


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've gutted and prepared fish that I've caught. 

HYE drawn on sidewalks or driveways with chalk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago ya

Hye witnessed an animal give birth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't believe so, at least not in person

HYE started a fight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye made a YouTube video


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever took the blame for something you didn't do on purpose?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think so. Not positive

HYE walked on a frozen lake or river?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a neighborhood cat/dog, etc., helped herself into your home because you left a window or patio door open for a light breeze?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye failed a college course


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. The only one - Accounting

Have you ever touched a seahorse, whether it was living or dead?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never seen one in person actually 

Hye done something alone that would otherwise be embarrassing if others saw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh, loads of times

Have you ever engaged in carpentry, making a bookshelf or a coffee table, etc?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..but I probably should 

Hye seen someone die


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Have you ever touched a seahorse, whether it was living or dead?


Have you? Looking at them I'd expect them to feel tough like a starfish, but I'm guessing they probably are softer than that.

----------------------------------------------------------------

No, but I've seen 3 people after they had recently died.

HYE walked too far and couldn't make it back on foot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas,not used to long distance walks 

Hye had visitors come to your room without knocking


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@slyfox

I've only touched dried ones. They're pretty rough and pointy.

________________________

Yes

Have you ever sent the developers of an app you genuinely enjoyed using your praise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye had an Ipod Touch


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever tried an online course?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, taking a few at the moment 

Hye laughed so hard that tears rolled down your face


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Alpha Tauri Thanks for the reply. That's what I would expect one to feel like. Guess we may never know if a live one is different. Have seen them in pet shops, but it isn't good to be handle fish if it can be avoided

----------------------------------

Not sure about rolled, but I think I've laughed enough that I've had tears in my eyes

Have you ever had something of yours stolen?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, at skewl someone stole my Ipod

Hye fallen down the stairs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

As a little kid I fell down basement stairs. Last winter I slipped and fell down the stairs from my porch but there are only like 4 steps. My dad climbs the basement stairs for exercise and I think he said there are 13 steps.

Have you ever dug up a patch of ground to make a garden?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, but I do wanna grow my own veggies one day 

Hye had to babysit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe briefly but not true babysitting

HYE played with a stick and pretended it was a sword?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, if there were bugs then a bug sword 

Hye danced in public


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, en garde

I guess I can't eat without refreshing, dammit

yes, I've danced-mostly badly- in public

have you ever been chased by a horde of something?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess technically because I had some gym/physical education classes that tried to teach us to dance

-----------------

Maybe wasps or sea gulls

HYE gone fishing or hunting?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Been fishing millions of times. Never hunted otherwise as I am a softy.

Have you ever yelled at someone who really didn't deserve it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye squashed a bug with your hand


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kinds like gnats for sure.

HYE been lost?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, in the city 

Hye been in the hospital for more than a week


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I have.

Have you ever gone to a place with sulfur vents?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye shoplifted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Neva

Have you ever wondered how those effin' magnets work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been blackmailed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

Have you ever been on a trip lasting over 5 hours?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye worked at factory


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever been a delivery driver of some kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye posted in the Post a Pic of Yourself thread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No idea. If I did it was a long time ago

HYE climbed up a slide?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been stung


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes by wasps. Only when I've been minding my own business. Never when I'm doing something like spraying their nests.

HYE been peed on by an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye cheated on a test and got caught


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not on the got caught part 0

Hye failed a class?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye had heat stroke


----------



## Cheshire5678 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nope just a very bad sunburn. 

HYE found yourself on stage while taking pictures of a band?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye puked in public


----------



## Cheshire5678 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just once. I was on a boat, drank quite a bit but felt fine. But as soon as I put my feet on the dock... land sickness?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Have you ever seen people make a scene?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya,neighbors usually 

Hye ran only to trip and fall


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I may have

Have you ever rode a cow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately no

Hye worn contact lenses


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Have you ever wanted to pee so bad on the roadside but can't because of all the passing vehicles?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made a kid cry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever seen naked Quebecois running in the snow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had hot grease splatter all over you


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just tiny pinpricks when frying something

Have you ever made a piñata?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye been suspended from school


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE hit your head on a rock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had a seizure


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been so scared you peed your pants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye lived alone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I'm currently living alone. 


HYE shopped for a new car at a dealership?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..or not yet 

Hye called a chat hot line


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever started a conversation with a random stranger on the street?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. 

HYE had a fight with your neighbor(s)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been picked on


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, man. Where to start...in other words - YES!!!


HYE had surgery?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

technically I've had minor surgery for injuries but no cutting me open or anything 

have you ever been hit on the head by a flying saucer or some flying cutlery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

By a flying soccer ball 

Hye tweeted


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

HYE focused your entire brainpower on the tip of someone's nose for more than a few seconds? Did it hurt?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only a nose knows but I fried a few synapses 

have you ever said something seriously and everyone laughed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, the fools

Hye been stuck on a roller coaster


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Hye been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

No

Have you ever skydived


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye lost ur wallet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever considered spraying yourself in chrome and dancing like a robot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Hye watched a gore video


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A few

Hye flown in an airplane?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not only flown in in a plane, I'm piloted a plane 

Have you ever asked someone of the opposite sex for their phone number for romantic purposes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..

Hye made the Titanic out of Legos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Have you ever drawn something dirty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, can't draw very well 

Hye had the stomach flu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah food poisoning or whatever it was

have you ever done something goofy or possibly embarrassing because you thought you were alone, but then realized someone was standing behind you?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever walked out from a class and never returned? At least just that day.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

No

Have you ever seen a rocket launch? In person not on TV.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye accidentally cut yourself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, clotting is a good thing

have you ever gotten out of a ticket?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

hah, yea I think i mentioned my friend's mom that worked in the police department for 20+ years

Have you ever seen a NFL player in person?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Dan Marino.

Have you ever thrown a videogame controller out of frustration?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

hehh no, I don't play video games just threw my ipod on the floor once

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been skydiving


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

have you ever had a song that you couldn't get out of your head?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes

Hye walked barefoot across hot coals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been in a blimp


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been on a ship?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye watched a movie that was 3+ hrs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think so

Have you ever broke a finger or toenail off?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, only made blackened a part of it due to force

Have you ever own a pillow-pet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to the police


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess... but not for criminal activity

have you ever returned a meal in a restaurant because it was unsatisfactory?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not really. I would just eat it unless it's too expensive, it's too crappy or it's still not cook.

Have you ever sing in front of people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had to call pest control


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. Have had to use foggers before


HYE stayed in a cabin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye made a snow demon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, but maybe a snowman became possessed after I made it.

Hye caused a fire in an oven?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye lost your house keys


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes. Also forgot them

Hye ever forgot your keys and locked yourself out of your home or a vehicle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outta my house once, so I had to go through the backyard 

Hye been to Japan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not yet, but would love to

Have you ever done community service?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye woke up with a pool of drool


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, but that's no one's business

Have you ever seen a roadkill armadillo?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I think I have

have you ever bombed a presentation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas

Hye ignored a Do Not Enter sign


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ya, I can be bad at following the rules

have you ever been rewarded for doing a good deed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye taken a Oceanography course


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been hit with a lawsuit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye donated blood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


HYE seen a "shooting star"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times 

Hye been to jail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever seen a satellite?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye seen an alien spaceship


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

You mean besides the one I own? No.

Have you ever been denied a kiss (so you go in for the kiss but they pull away before contact is made)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


Have you ever seen the Zodiac killer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh..maybe 

Hye been harassed on Sas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am very sensitive. Quit harassing me with all these questions

have you ever borrowed something and not returned it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Library book once 

Hye stepped on doo doo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, dogs and their indifference


have you ever eaten something awful in its entirety because you didn't want to hurt someone's feelings who took time to make it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye seen red


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fallen off a ladder?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a best friend


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE seen the light?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye made lasagna


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE changed a tire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't think so 

Hye tutored someone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, that's where I began my fortune

have you ever had an in depth conversation in a language other than your native tongue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been mugged by a chimpanzee


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE had fertilizer crystals in your crack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye twerked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever joined a rally?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

HYE dressed up like Tony the Tiger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye done ballet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not officially, but I have always wanted to do my part in a drunken ballet

have you ever banned someone before, for no particular good reason except you wanted to do it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Hye been to a crime scene


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose it counts when I was the victim 

have you ever fallen into a vat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye asked for a loan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I've had a loan

have you ever studied on a Friday night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea atm

Hye had your ears pierced


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah

Have you ever put your dog/cat in the passengers seat while you drove?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a Dalmatian that I would let drive around parking lots. 

Have you ever watched movies from the 30s and 40s?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever watched a meteor shower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been lost in a city


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Almost

Have you ever not finished a book because you thought it was so bad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few times 

Hye petted a squirrel


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no :'(

have you ever had an argument with your reflexion in the mirror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye taken a martial arts class


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once

have you ever discussed politics with an ant?


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes. Predictably, an argument ensued. i lost the argument so stepped on the ant.

Have you ever served someone a meal you knew had a problem without telling them (like you dropped it on the floor or saw a hair in it)?


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever went on a rollercoaster that went upside down


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yes, it was awesome!

Have you ever raised creatures that other people would consider creepy or repulsive e.g. tarantulas or scorpions?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye punched a wall


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

HYE won a sweepstakes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, my car was totaled 

Have you ever seen a psychic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been on a magic carpet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever discovered an awesome song through a Youtube Poop?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye twisted ur leg


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes

have you ever had your hair messed up by an exuberant puppy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to fat camp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope 

have you ever wondered what your cat really thinks of you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

They think of me as a deity 

Hye been searched by a cop


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, a couple of times. I asked for a tip.

have you ever prepared yourself something mouth watering, only to accidentally drop it on the floor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah I still eat it 

Hye vaped


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just one puff. T'was like using a nebulizer.

Have you ever been forced to eat fresh green salad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe when I was a little kid and my Mom was forcing me to eat my veggies...

HYE been lost in the woods?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I am usually pretty lost anyhow.

have you ever used your powers of persuasion in a nefarious way?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye eaten a fly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but not on purpose. It just flew into my mouth.


HYE locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye seen a dead bird


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, plus there's chicken

have you ever wiped out on ice before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a maggot infestation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever popped a pimple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Hye had a pimple that wouldn't pop


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I would get one in my ear every once in awhile... kind of hurt like a mother

have you ever been sucker punched?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a crush on your neighbor?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye wanted to steal your neighbors pet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been struck by lightning?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but it does look pretty cool

have you ever blasted music loud enough to annoy someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten mayo with a spoon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yuck...no.

HYE seen a tornado?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only online 

Hye had the wind steal ur hat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever liked a song so much you just kept replaying it for over an hour?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye squished a snail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not on purpose :'( 

have you ever written a song about your pet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...


HYE taken a big dump at work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye cried in public


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.


HYE been to a strip club?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Hye had a black eye


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, they look worse than they feel

have you ever had rabies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye seen the Northern lights


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

HYE seen a street light?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been fired from a job


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE had corn on the cob?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye violated a contract


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

have you ever done really well in a sport?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten u r toenail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been so tired that everything became hilarious?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I've stayed up for so many days that it felt like my brain was going to pop.

HYE been really looking forward to something but you didn't know what it was?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I am always looking forward to things being better

have you ever been mistaken for someone more interesting than you


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a 'wet burp'?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably as a baby

have you ever met somebody you kind of looked up to and found him/her to be a bit of an arsehole?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye worked in construction


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been knocked out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been blown away by strong winds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. We had a patio wall blown down by strong winds.


HYE taken Viagra?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye won money off a scratcher


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes! $5


HYE seen the rain? I wanna know.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have

Have you ever participated in an anti-masturbation thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been engaged


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. Three times.

Hye turned down a marriage proposal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye vandalized something


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye shot someone with a bb gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye texted the wrong thing to the wrong person


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah

HYE been intoxicated?


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah. On a school trip. My teacher slept in my room to keep me company and make sure I wouldn't do anything stupid. It was pretty sad.

Have you ever been in a fight?


----------



## Cett (Apr 30, 2017)

No.

Have you ever had a dream you wanted to accomplish ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Hye had a pet run off and never return


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE seen Bigfoot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye jogged barefooted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've ran barefoot but not really as exercise

have you ever been in a talent contest?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever stepped on a sea star?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been bitten by an insect


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gotten sick from a mosquito-borne disease?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye thrown up on ur bed


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. 

Hye seen a double rainbow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a single one

Hye been smacked in the face


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't think so

Have you ever woken up on an afternoon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya, don't like it cuz I wasted half of the day 

Hye cuddled with someone of the same gender


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lol no.

Have you ever peed on the sink?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. That's what the outdoors is for.

Have you ever been smitten?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye ate an xtra large pizza by urself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I probably could have in my younger days but don't think I ever did

Have you ever rode a subway train?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been involved in a hit and run


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye rode in a glass elevator?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes 

Have you ever popped a wheelie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye has the stomach flu


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Hye had the swine flu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been brought back to life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

have you ever sold your soul?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Hye had a battery explode on u


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever jumped into water at a height of no less than 5 meters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't seem to recall 

Hye caught someone taking a pic of u


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so.

Have you ever kissed a person of the same sex? @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea...

Hye eaten glue


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever eaten sand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep..yummerz

Hye had a really bad cough


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes

Have you ever been on an island and watched the sun rise in the east over the water then later in the day set in the west over the water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope..sounds interesting 

Hye taken a pic of a shooting star


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope :/

have you ever followed a white rabbit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been bitten by a dog


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye been bitten by a hamster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye coughed up a hairball


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No

Hye fingerpainted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back in preschool ya

Hye fallen down the stairs


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye fallen up the stairs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye been scammed


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.


Hye been scanned?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye had a paranormal experience


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe

Have you ever eaten a meal using your hands only i.e. no utensils


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Hye had a dream come true


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Actual dream, like sleep dream, I don't think so. 
But figurative dream, like a wish, yes.

HYE scolded a kid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times to my nephew 

Hye been alone at home but heard strange noises?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I have

Have you ever played a multiplayer game with someone in the same room?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup

Hye broken your computer out of rage


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE walked in on someone who was taking a dump?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever hidden in the bathroom for reasons only known to you in skool or werk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye slept on the sofa


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yas

Have you ever seen the filming of a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once, they filmed a scene for a movie at my high school 

Hye woken up with a bloody nose


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever had your life saved or been rescued?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye made a viral video


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had surgery on your genitals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had whopping cough


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I remember

have you ever wished for something and it came true?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, thanks to the power of magic

have you ever cut your own hair and then regretted it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hue been to Japan


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

have you ever witnessed a discussion between your left and your right shoe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times *Squeak*

Hye rawred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

rawr

have you ever beeped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beep ...wait no

Hye broken a trampoline


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever had something broken by a trampoline?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye worked for Santa


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I am Santa

have you ever wondered if you have a secret twin?


----------



## IRWK (Oct 11, 2013)

No but I want to find my doppleganger

Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye karate chopped a piece of wood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noh

Have you ever met your Doppelgänger?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once but it turned out I was just looking in a mirror

have you ever solved a mystery?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to an NFL game in person?


----------



## crimsonpetal (Sep 14, 2017)

No

Have you ever cheated on someone?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No

Have you ever had a threesome?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye died in your dreams


----------



## crimsonpetal (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes

have you ever had a crush on a teacher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye punched a wall


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep


HYE been stuck in the mud?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been pulled over


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several times


HYE stepped on a nail?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once while barefooted, it was stuck in there for awhile 

Hye been to court


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been in a parade?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Have you ever shared a bed with someone of the same gender as you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

as a little kid I may have. Not sure.

have you ever worn out your welcome?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to a rural area


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep

have you ever tried to smoke newspapers?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye worn contact lenses


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Briefly


HYE had a wart on your genitals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye taken a History course


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yah


Have you ever been mellow? Have you ever tried?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been to Disneyland


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been normal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat that? 

Hye seen a tornado up close


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE masturbated outdoors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye lost an important file or document


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


HYE seen your daddy naked?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Disturbing No!

Have you ever farted on a zip bag?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Have you ever set a forum or thread on ignore?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had 16gb of RAM on your pc


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you even looked at someone in deep contempt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


HYE belched in church?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I would possibly have done it quite a bit in chapel at boarding school, because we had it every day except Saturday. Though can't remember any instances. Maybe also in various actual churches/the chapel at university, before I stopped all churchgoing (as opposed to occasional television/radio broadcasts now)

Have you ever fallen asleep and woken up later with a laptop still on, on your bed? (my laptops have only ever been run off mains, not battery, so it was perhaps especially disturbing)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

The last time u got into an argument with someone on here


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Every few days, i come kind of close to it. lol but wrong thread:b

Have you ever gotten sick while at the mall?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever found someone's tooth?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to Church


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep

have you ever sung in a choir?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten moldy bread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, actually.


HYE peed in a cup?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye vandalized something


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

No
Have u ever masturbated in a public place


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye used sign language before


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes


Have you ever been sent to the principal's office?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, was a good alien back in the day 

Hye been teased


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes.

Hye committed a crime?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just traffic tickets


HYE hired a lawyer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been in a car accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE fallen down an escalator?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

Hye broken a bone


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

No

Hye been in a fist fight?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been ripped off?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea..

Hye been to a carnival


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, hell yeah!


HYE seen a bird fly into a window?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a burd poop on u


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE had snow fall of the roof and hit you on the noggin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, we don't get snow here 

Hye accidentally stepped on a dog's tail


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Hye been tested for STD's?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to space


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep.

Hye eaten a poisonous mushroom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye received a harassing phone call


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol. Many.

Hye had a restraining order filed against you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been fired from a job


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye slept in a car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

During road trips yep

Dyo a boat.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever inserted your legs inside the pillowcase when you slept when you were little?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to a haunted house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE dated a co-worker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye walked a short distance only to be quickly out of breath


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


Have you ever woken up in a cold sweat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye stalked someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE dated your neighbor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye puked a gallon of puke


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Nope

Hye peed your pants in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye been to a comic store


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes,

Have you ever kissed a frog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been bitten by a dog


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

accidentally while playing

have you ever been experimented on?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye seen a ufo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever went snow tubing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye worked at a bakery


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Have you ever had a pet fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sort of but it died in a day 

Hye fasted


----------



## sushiluver07 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yea my parents are Hare Krishna.



Hye eaten a crunchy booger?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eww

Have you ever wiggled your ears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye sculpted something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, it was a disaster

Have you ever walked into a glass door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, just those doors with the screen on it 

Hye had ur car towed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever enjoyed yourself at a foam party?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh no

Hye eaten a human foot


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. Pretty tasty.

Hye went swimming naked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had someone spoil a movie for u


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


HYE been on a football field at a major stadium?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye skateboarded


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not very well

have you ever had a craving for turnips?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

The point of this thread is to connect with other people who have done similar things right? Not just some repetitive random question crap (becuz it sure seems that way)?

If someone knows how to fix my grammar in the above clause, or whatever it is called, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blah blah

Hye been drunk and high at the same time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only drunk, haven't tried any drugs of any sort yet

Have you ever walked in/on someone doing illicit stuff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye clicked on the report button


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Blah blah
> 
> Hye been drunk and high at the same time


Sorry to interfere with your pointless post count.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pissed + cheerios 

have you ever crammed yourself into a car with a bunch of other people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea and it suxs

Hye been to a cereal factory


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, the less I know about it the better

have you ever been thanked for something you didn't do?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably, though I can't recall a specific incident at this time.


HYE gone to a movie with your neighbor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye almost puked but then swallowed it just on time


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE mowed someone else's lawn just for fun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..money needs to be involved 

Hye been catfished


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever gutted a fish?


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

No

Have you ever been to Disney Land?


----------



## LaserBeamOCD (Sep 30, 2017)

No. Have you ever skydived?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye felt embarrassed in front of your classmates


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yes

Have you ever stood up for your beliefs in front of a crowd?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..always been too shy to do that 

Hye been through a heatwave


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, several.


HYE shot an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope never have 

Hye launched a rocket


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A model rocket, yes.


HYE swam in the ocean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fallen off a cliff


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

0


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really a cliff

have you ever known someone that ended up becoming famous or infamous?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fixed a broken pipe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not think I have

Have you ever sported a completely shaved head at least once?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been in an ambulance


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever eaten a reptile or an amphibian?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to a poor village


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on what you mean by poor...I have been to some pretty destitute places but sometimes they have their own pulse

have you ever had people ask your opinion on something, only to get mad at you when you didn't agree with them?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been arrested?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye died but came back


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been hit by a falling object?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye chewed on a pill


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE hit your head on the ceiling?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye been run over by a vehicle?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, at a previous place while jumping up and down exercising. Brain damage don't hurt nun.
no, but I fell off of one before. Roads are pretty hard.

have you ever shaved your legs?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A couple times probably.


Hye accidentally started a fire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye stepped on a snail barefooted


----------



## Slickster001 (Sep 27, 2017)

No!

Ever been knocked out unconscious?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


HYE been pranked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times 

Hye went from Republican to Liberal or vise versa?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Hye eaten fish eyes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye poked ur eye on accident


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye ridden a train?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times 

Hye been hit on by a hobo


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye been hit by a hobos shopping cart or bag?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't believe so, no. o.o 

Hye ran a booth for an event?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had someone scream at u


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, very often. 

Hye blacked out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

Hye been to a psychiatric hospital


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't yet

Have you ever wished you could be in two places at once?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Absolutely.

Hye dropped your phone in the toilet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye used GarageBand


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I am still missing the point of this thread after already posting twice trying to find out. Please, some1 explain already wtf the point of this thread is to me so i can just understand.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@naes You answer the person's "Have you ever" (sometimes shortened to _Hye_) question above you. Then you make up your own. It can be from a very mundane query to something more outlandish or whimsical. It's a nice way to start communicating with people albeit in a very structured and limited question form.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Garageband, no. Uninstalled it to save space. Never had any inclination to be a musician though I love music.

Have you ever sent a message wrongly - not just once, but twice consecutively?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably just once 

Hye preformed in front of a live audience


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, always school-related.

Have you ever killed more than one mosquito in one blow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, but with flies yea

Hye donated blood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE donated food?


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep 

Hye broke a window?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye taken a foreign language class


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever wanted to live in the alternate reality that is located inside of your mirror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellz yahh

Hye accidentally pissed yourself


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes when I was younger I would do that when I laughed a lot.

Have you ever been ignored on SAS? 
Like realizing you probably are in someone's ignore list.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably but idc

Hye been lost in the woods


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah

Hye caused more than 100$ damage? (To your own or someone else's property)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, less than that

Hye wasted food


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes 

Hye peed on someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once... the dude was annoying so when he was at the urinal I pissed on his pant leg

Hye had poison ivy


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye had chicken pox?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been pistol whipped


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye been trampled by a horse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye touched an electric fence


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya. For quite a while when i was a kid.

Hye seen the real Easter Bunny?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye sold something in public


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep 

Hye seen a shooting star?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye been expelled from school


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe.

Hye had green hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a tooth pulled out


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya.

Hye had a tooth/teeth knocked out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had lice


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever had a bird fly into your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye howled like a wolf


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably not.

Hye rode in a hot air balloon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye put a user on your ignore list


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

No

Have you ever taken a class that you weren't really qualified for?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Didn't meet the prerequisites for one class..if that counts 

Hye been robbed at gunpoint


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

No, but I've been with someone that was robbed at knife-point

Hye scored the winning goal for your team?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye had a panic attack in class


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in class


HYE had an enema?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye inhaled cocaine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to a nude beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye fallen from the roof


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye had a starring role in a porno?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No


HYE posed nude for pictures?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hells no.

Hye ate cheese from a can straight up no crackers?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

...yes

have you ever fallen asleep with you eyes open?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye jumped off a bridge into water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye stepped on a dog's or cats tail on accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times


HYE fallen out of bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye gone zip lining


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

HYE


Have you ever caught your finger in a vice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye carried an infant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose- like a sack of potatoes, right?

have you ever been harassed by a police officer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye lost in a game of Connect 4


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly, a long time ago

Have you ever watched a full episode of My Little Pony?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a date skip out on you


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever hitched a ride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been followed


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Hye eaten spam with pudding on top?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye broken your arm in arm wrestling


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye accidentally hit yourself w a hammer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye puked on someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Have you ever gone home when the sun was beginning to rise?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to Spain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had your wig snatched


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I glue it to my chest... gurls like curls

have you ever been emotionally invested in picking out what you want for dinner?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh yes

Have you ever touched someone's prosthetic leg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fallen off a cliff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever killed a mosquito with only one hand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye swallowed a fly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it seems like I've had a bug or two ... though don't remember any flies

have you ever been refused service for not being properly dressed for an establishment?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been fired from a job?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I think I was getting very close at my last job. They put up with a lot. I'm sure I would've gotten fired from most other jobs.

HYE taken care of a garden?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye eaten a rotten apple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to Oklahoma?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to space


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Literally, no. Figuratively, maybe.

Have you ever voted on a national contest like American Idol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye donated plasma


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE seen Bigfoot?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In the mirror 

The last time u baked something


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember. Probably a long time ago.

HYE seen a UFO?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never unfortunately 

Hye stuttered throughout a phone call


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not through the whole thing, maybe just at the start.


HYE seen a double rainbow?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times 

Hye had your social media account hacked


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not on social media


HYE had your mail stolen?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I guess it's possible

have you ever made someone really mad at you before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye projectile vomited


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, someone gave me some homemade wine that apparently had something really wrong with it

have you ever played hide and seek by yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye fallen asleep in class


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been admitted to the school clinic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye gained too much weight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE sent a nude pic of yourself to someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye attempted to contact the ded.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever did something that went wrong but instead of getting angry or upset about it, you smiled and said "LOL fail?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya..but depends on what the situation was 

Hye eaten hospital food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever been caught in heavy rain but enjoyed it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guilty as charged 

Hye watched Who Wants To Be A Millionaire


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been hit by a bicycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye lost your mind


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably I have a case of nuts

have you ever been flirted with in a foreign language


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been abducted by aliens?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye eaten an onion like an apple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No uke


HYE been to Rio?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye known someone who went missing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

people who ran away but were later found safe

have you ever had to go door to door trying to sell something


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been attacked by another human


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


HYE been bitten by a poisonous spider?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am pretty sure most spiders are poisonous so I'd say yes


have you ever spray painted your silhouette on a wall before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye donated monies to a Nigerian prince


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE played the lottery?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a dream come true


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kinda

Have you ever danced at a wedding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye graduated from law school


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nap

HYE skinny dipped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nap

Hye napped at work


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nap

HYE Frenched a fry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye swallowed a caterpillar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever woken up for seemingly no reason at 3 in the morning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times ya

Hye had heartburn


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Have you ever been to Apple's new campus?


----------



## changeofmind (Oct 13, 2017)

No
Have you ever had to perform in front of a big crowd?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had worms in u


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a large pimple on your belly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a bad stomach ache


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes  

Right now.


HYE been forced to stifle a sneeze, fart or burp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been lost in a corn maze


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, sounds itchy

Have you ever petted a deer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a gang


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No


HYE been lost in a strange city?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost ya, strange no 

Hye had man boobies


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m a lady so no.
Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE been scuba diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye dialed 911 on accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not by accident but I have dialed 911 several times for emergencies.


HYE had the fire department come to your house?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever eaten someone else's food but pretended not to know anything about its disappearance?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times Lul

Hye been on an awful date


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, dating probably isn't a good thing to do before you know someone

have you ever had someone punch you in the shoulder pretty hard, yet you acted like you barely felt it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had someone pull your legs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe, can't remember though

Have you ever found yourself actually enjoying a show on Disney Junior or similar recently (like when you were babysitting a small kid and got to watch what they were watching)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not too much ... my attention span can be pretty short

have you ever had something stolen from you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye witnessed a boat crash


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haven't yet

Have you ever had someone stuck at your place because of the strong rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to the ocean during high tide


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever made a bottle rocket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fallen off a treadmill


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever sneezed so hard you saw stars in your vision right after?


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye forgotten to ask a question


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever skipped answering a question here because you felt uncomfortable answering it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope never have xD

Hye had to dance in front of a large crowd


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, always school-related

Have you ever been in detention?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a few close calls here and there but nope 

Hye petted a racoon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I think I have at a petting zoo

have you ever whacked your head off of something when getting back up after picking something up, then while you were caressing the back of your head to ease the pain, you failed to watch what you were doing and ended up stubbing your toe against something else entirely?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I ain't that clumsy 

Hye been to Japan


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been the boss somewhere?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a crush on a teacher


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE got a parking ticket?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye slept on a purring cat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, but they would probably make a nice pillow

have you ever hit on a friend's significant other?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye put a pillow in the oven


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever skipped school for fun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yaaa

Hye taken ibuprofen


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever used Chrome OS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye installed a Chrome app


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE donated to a charity?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Does it count if I gave books, movies and CDs to the library?

HYE taken a long walk down the side of a road that was so desolate you realized you could walk right in the middle of it for miles and not have to worry about getting run over?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye been chased by a dawg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been chased by a cat?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not as such, but as a baby I was very lucky when I was crawling around under the kitchen table. It disturbed one of our then two cats, who was probably feeling starved of attention and annoyed, and he scratched me near the eyes. The cat was given to the neighbours after that. 

HYE had a hot water bottle in bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had to repeat a school year


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

Hyo danced a jig?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been bullied


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever talked to non-native English speaker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye broken your leg


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

No

HYE accidentally sent a text to the wrong person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye dyed your hair


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes I have!

HYE been locked out of your car or house?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, yes, yes. I've had the fire department open my car door for me when I left the keys in there about 3 times. hah.

Have you ever had caffeine withdrawals?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, the other day when I quit drinking coffee again. Also, I let some guy break into my pickup with a slim jim once when I left my keys in it while it was running at the gas station.

HYE done that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a tumor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I'm aware of

have you ever thrown all caution to the wind and eaten raw cookie dough?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye overdosed


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nah

hye forgotten about your oreo in the milk you were dunking it in


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a foot massage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes

Hye gone canoeing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye violated the law


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That would be correct.

Have you ever taken more candy from the basket than you should?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye lost in a bet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been chased by a wolf?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye screamed yer lungs out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple of times with nightmares as a kid and once when I thought I was lost in the dark out in the middle of this field and had no idea which way to go. I think I found that scary as hell. Just needed a couple of clowns to jump out from the bushes.

have you ever been kicked in your privates?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a fish taco


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nop

hye tripped over your pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 

Hye barked or meowed


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes, I have.

Have you ever eaten a dozen donuts? (I thought of it because that's how much comes in a box.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been banned from a place


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure

have you ever been accidentally hugged by someone who thought they knew you?


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

No thankfully, have you ever puked on a young kid?


----------



## RavenChan (Sep 26, 2017)

No, but I did puke in a laundromat once.
Have you ever raged at a game that was released in the year 2004 or older?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye found out the identity of a troll


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I know everything

have you ever been catcalled and learned something new and interesting about yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to put an infant to sleep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that probably wouldn't be a very good idea

have you ever swam with a dolphin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a flat tire


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No because I've never driven 

Hye read the lord of the rings books?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't think I made it all the way through for whatever reason


have you ever hitchhiked before?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nah

hye blown your nose and looked at the contents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye had bad luck


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever changed a baby's diaper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye lost in a game of chess


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, because I've never played a game huehuehue

Have you ever had to change underwear more than twice in one day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye lived on a farm


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nope.

Have you ever died and went to both Heaven and Hell?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

mcpon14 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you ever died and went to both Heaven and Hell?


actually funny you should ask that - No, I haven't.

Have you ever **** yourself in public?


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I love you all!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye made pizza from scratch


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever drank soda?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure

Have you ever played Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had the stomach flu


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

Have you ever _not_ celebrated your birthday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't remember 

Hye been in a sword fight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever created pizza at home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye popped a pimple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Thousands


HYE been blown down by a strong gust of wind?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not blown down but it was a pretty strong wind.

HYE injected someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye had someone pinch u


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, bu not very recently

have you ever accidentally given yourself a black eye?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to a farm


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE eaten deer meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye fallen down the stairs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Perhaps when I was a wee lad

Have you ever speculated that aliens might have landed in your neighborhood?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. I didn't speculate. I was certain of it.

Have you ever seen a paranormal entity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye broken your back


----------



## lunalavender (Nov 1, 2017)

No I haven't and I hope I never do.

Have you ever swam in the ocean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye eaten a bug


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been stalked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye broken your arm in arm wrestling


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been snowed in?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't snow here 

Hye had to put your pet to sleep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, it's a punch to the gut

have you ever done karaoke before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been on TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye won money


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. But just small amounts. I've won a lot of prizes though.


HYE witnessed an auto accident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just the aftermath 

Hye cloned yourself


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

that's confidential

hye fallen asleep while taking a bath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye chewed on ice


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, watch out for the yellow snow... it's not lemony 

have you ever been the hot girl in a music video?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

What?

Have you ever gone to a bar with your friends but wished you never went there in the first place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a TV commercial


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever jailbroken or rooted your phone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye ice skated


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

HYE climbed a Fourteener? (mountain 14,000+ feet high)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye painted your nails


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to the Caribbean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye sharted


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i don't think so

hye peed in public


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye made french fries


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, mmm fries


have you ever been to a casino?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was younger 

Hye lost your car keys


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, misplace them more times than I care to think about

have you ever been polled on the street?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Neh. Have you ever been in any kind of car accident?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes. I was hit by a truck in my little CRX once, and I was in my truck when my friend rolled it. Never caused an accident in my life though, and I used to drive dangerously.

HYE been in an ambulance?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye been to a cemetery at night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, have to get rid of those bodies somewhere 

actually we used to go and party at one back in high school

have you ever shoveled a bunch of snow before?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, as I've never gone to a country with snow yet. Perhaps one day.

Have you ever been so miserable that you just stayed in your room the entire day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye waxed your leg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE gone an entire week without showering?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeh

Hye been home sick


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE seen a rodeo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once when I was younger 

Hye been to Nevada


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many, many times.


HYE farted in a library?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye fainted in public


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to a casino?


----------



## LifeIsABlast (Nov 3, 2017)

sure, often 

Have you ever had the feeling of being cursed ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a sore neck


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gone to a nude beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten something with mold in it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, not intentionally tho

HYE solved a problem no one else could? (No one in the world, or no one in the room, doesn't matter).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple of times 

Hye stepped on something sharp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most recently some cheddar

have you ever fallen off your roof?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye had a bad foot cramp


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever put a band aid across the bridge of your nose and pretended to be Shun Ukiya


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye popped a big cyst


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

have you ever had your head examined?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten sand


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I prefer mud

have you ever thrown a succesful party?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye been punished for your sins


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I ate the soap

have you ever said something to someone that you later regretted?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever heard someone singing in person and initially thought it was on the radio because it was so good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye played dodgeball


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, one of my favorites

have you ever walked into the opposite sex's bathroom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye killed a moth


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably.

have you ever been bitten by a cat or dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times by a dog 

Hye recreated a song


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

No.
Have you ever forgot to lock your front door?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye lost in arm wrestling


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever had your ears professionally cleaned?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No

HYE been frisked?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

At the airport, sure

Have you ever laughed so hard you couldn't keep yourself standing?


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Nope.

Have you ever walked alone outside after midnight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye fainted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever cried while watching a movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tch of course not 

Hye had a cat knead you


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever won a staring contest?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaah

Hye slept on the roof


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I recall

have you ever had a bad haircut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times yah

Hye been bald


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not completely... seems like too much work

have you ever been to a costume party?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye sat on a Whoopie cushion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably

have you ever kicked something above your head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a brutal fight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple in my dumber moments

have you ever walked on your hands up the steps?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No 
Have you ever tried to cook something you saw on a cooking show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been in a play


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Have you ever been part of a choir?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye donated blood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye drank blood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever been part of a line for the release of a new product?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye owned an ipod touch


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Have you ever bought something from a store, wore it with the tag still attached, then took it back to the store to collect your money?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't think so. But I've removed the tag first, and went to the store for a refund with the removed tag and item.

Have you ever had a conversation with your neighbor(s)?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I told them not to come onto the property once when I was having Valium withdrawal and drinking. Turned out they were just walking their dog. I apologized soon after but am still ashamed to show my face on that side of the house.

HYE gone swimming at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye taken somebody off your ignore list


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I have not started a list as yet.

Have you ever dropped your cell phone in public and had the parts flying in different directions? (So embarrassing!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of close calls but nope

Hye showered with cold water only


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever witnessed a performance art and went away feeling confused?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Have you ever been to Jamaica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to court


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Have you ever been to the circus and seen a flying lion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye broken your sunglasses


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I chipped a pricey pair in my glove box

have you ever grown your own food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just some oranges and apples 

Hye been involved in mixed martial arts


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Have you ever fell off your bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye fell off a bunk bed


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Have you ever eaten a whole pepper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NO

Hye had maggots crawl all over u


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no I bathe

have you ever driven at an excessive speed?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretty sure.

Have you ever sang a song for someone?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Only when I was a kid.

Have you ever been in a fight?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah. Mostly with myself lol. Physically, yes. 

Have you ever impulsively said something bad to someone where they stopped talking with you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to a junk yard


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

Never

Have you ever eaten the whole Nutella bottle just alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye made an ice sculpture


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've made ice cubes 


have you ever stumbled over an invisible object in your path?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghosts aren't allowed in this home 

Hye had a seizure


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I bury everything in the backyard 

have you ever had someone walk in on you while you were singing or dancing to something in a less than flattering way?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet..

Hye had a wound that wouldn't stop bleeding


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I nicked my lip shaving over the summer. Wouldn't quit bleeding. 

have you ever wished for something upon a star and had it come true?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe so, wished i had more hot cheetos 

Hye accidentally mowed something other than ur lawn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have zipped through some prized stuff with a weed trimmer before

have you ever worn red on "pet a bull" day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuu

Hye seen a human heart up close


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, not romantic at all

have you ever done anything that you had to sign a release form in case of death or injury?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but what am I going to care if am dead

have you ever knocked your head against something and ended up with a big knot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a mini stroke


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no

have you ever had a mini cooper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had your belongings stolen


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a dream about SAS?


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Not yet anyway.

Have you ever found something ancient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A beer can 

Hye punched through a glass window


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

No but I have punched through a ceiling

Have you ever been with a friends parent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

In what capacity exactly? have I been intimate with a friends mother?

The best answer I can give is in a brief mentour scenario with a friends dad. That's when I sort of observed that parents seem to be more enthusiastic about mentoring other kids over their own. Even saw this with my own father where one kid I befriended was kind of a kiss-*** to him. 

Have you ever rolled down a hill inside a tire?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye rolled down the hill in a trash can


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, but I've always wanted to chase cheese down the hill.

have you fought for the affections of someone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

MAybe; I'm not entirely sure if I ever have

Have you ever seen an honest-to-goodness live moose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye had a bird poop on u


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

I have and it did not bring good luck like they say it does

Hye gotten into the wrong car while there were people in it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, very alert 

Hye bombed a job interview


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty close to it


have you ever ran out of a gas on the side of the road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye swallowed yer own tooth


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Never

Hye saved a life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been a picky eater


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Ooh yes

Hye seen a UFO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye strongly disliked a song


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, the annoying ones that stick in my head until I poke my eye out with a sharp stick

have you ever been beaten up by a nerd?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not yet

have you ever been mistaken for another person?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been awake for 4 days straight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a stray animal follow u


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few times. I am very motherly.

have you ever sat in a seat, then had someone not watching sit in your lap?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE snorted cocaine?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

HYE accidentally drank bleach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Daily

Hye hung up on somebody


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, like some wall art

have you ever stuck out your chest and sucked in your tummy when someone really attractive walked by?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever punched someone in the arm with their permission?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea

Hye been tickled


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, my tickle reflex is to kick the tickler

have you ever had someone try to send you a partridge and some pears?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been jumped


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep

have you ever been involved in a protest?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been in a road rage incident?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye meowed at your pets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I tend to annoy them.

have you ever had a role in a play?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing major

Hye been fired from a job


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Does firing oneself count coz I have done that more than once

Have you ever bathed with rose petals?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No.

Have you ever taken a swim in ice water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a health scare


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Hye been in a sauna?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah boom chicka wah wah wah

have you ever had too much to drink at a work-related social function and made out with a coworker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye attended an ant funeral


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I used to like to lie in the grass and watch the ants... one time I was an honorary pall bearer but I think that was only I brought snacks

have you ever been attacked under the mistletoe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slept with bed bugs


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Unfortunately yes

Hye been arrested


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye cleaned up roadkill


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

No

Have you ever kneeled in the centre of a road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been to the police station


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few times

have you ever met someone and did stuff together, but didn't actually know/remember their name and were too embarrassed to ask?


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually yes.


Have you ever regifted something that you received as a gift?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye napped on the roof


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but have been on a roof.

Hye laughed at a serious inappropriate to laugh at topic out of nervousness?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Not that I know of, no. 

Have you ever walked outside in your underwear while it was snowing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't gone to a country with snow yet, but I have gone outside in my undies 

Have you ever ridden a zip-line?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a papercut on your tongue


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so.


HYE stood on the 50-yard line on the football field of a major stadium?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye drank orange juice after brushing your teeth


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup, it's not good.

Hye fallen asleep during class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plenty of times 

Hye clogged a toilet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes :um


HYE been to Las Vegas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye lost a huge amount of money


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a HUGE amount, no.


HYE been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, just went to a festival with plenty of them

Have you ever tried garlic juice to treat acne?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye poked a pig


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

No, poor pig.

Hye built a raft?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Hye kicked the seed of an avocado


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

whacked some guacamole

have you ever been stuck in traffic to where it would have been quicker to walk?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't remember, but it's possible.

Hye thought outside the box?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes.

have you ever lied about your age?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever met a German person in real life?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I've worked with a few and my heritage is part German

Have you ever flipped out over the holidays?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye seen a cat climb a christmas tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye made a snow angel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but it has been awhile...

have you ever climbed to the very top of a tree?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Probably close. I was a good tree climber.

Hye driven in a snowstorm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, no snow here 

Hye rock climbed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever been locked out of your home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye burnt your food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have

Have you ever been so frantic to get to a class only to find out that it was cancelled?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably... but I always slept through them anyhow... nothing like the drone of a professor to induce a comatose state

have you ever been a diva?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu ;-;

Hye felt second hand embarrassment


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes and it is almost as painful as experiencing it myself

have you ever eaten cat food?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup

Hye slipped on a banana peeling


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to Vietnam?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've watched Full Metal Jacket

have you ever been put under anesthesia


----------



## Gamerposi (Dec 16, 2017)

Nope!

Have you ever laughed so hard that you farted then pooped?


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

no
hye driven in a car over a whole night


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye searched for buried treasure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Hye jogged at 1AM


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

right around there a couple of times during the long days of summer when the Moon was full

have you ever written your name in wet cement or carved it into a tree?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to a 7-11 after midnight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye done an internet challenge


----------



## Lee92 (Dec 10, 2017)

Like the Ice Bucket Challenge? I did that.

Have you ever been alone on a beach before sunrise?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye laughed so hard that u spat out your drink


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I can't recall

Hye been to a party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya

Hye had a pet snake


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever taken a Greyhound bus or Megabus?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably but it doesn't stand out in my memory.

Have you ever met a capybara?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye slept inside a coffin


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been rockhounding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye grown any vegetables


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


HYE been to an amusement park?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes or as I say ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

have you ever taken the unpopular side of an argument or debate and took a lot of grief for it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably...


HYE hit your head on a rock?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye worked in construction


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really but I've done some construction

have you ever had your fortune told?


----------



## Bonbone (Dec 13, 2017)

No, I don't believe in fortune telling.

Have you ever rode a horse?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not very well

have you ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only for a few minutes...

HYE found money on the sidewalk?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Unfortunately not.

Hye been stopped by the cops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had a lady pass gas next to u while in the library


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

afraid so... women are pretty stealthy

have you ever had someone cheat off of you during a test?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

have you ever pledged a fraternity or sorority?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell naw

Hye had asthma


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I think when I was a child

Have you ever done 30 pushups or more


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no 

have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE been hunting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye used a guillotine


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope

Hye used a bow and arrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes 

have you ever regifted something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye eaten your boogers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, as a child.
HYE eaten octopus?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Many times.

Hye slept through an entire day?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No
Hye stayed up all night?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, lots of times including working then at one point

have you ever experienced a white Christmas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Hye met a drug addict


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

have you ever used stealth technology to sneak up on somebody?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been exposed to radiation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, when I'm getting x-rayed

Have you ever made a scene?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably


HYE had a package delivered to you by mistake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few times 

Hye had a bomb delivered to u


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you ever had someone spy on you using a drone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah

Hye ignored someone's question


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wth, my answer must have been obliterated. Nah, I am not that important to get explosives.

have you ever swing danced before?


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think I've ever danced with another person before... can't remember /sadface

Have you ever eat your own booger? (seriously curious question lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm, actually made a sandwich outta it heehee

Hye used a messenger bag


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not think I have

Have you ever taken free samples of food more than once


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

No, usually to shy even to get it in the first place 

Have you ever donated blood/organ/etc


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had the wind knocked outta ya


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Way back in grade school, we were playing fighting and this big kid, easily twice my size, kick me right in the stomach really hard that I got thrown back quite a way. I think I cried.

HYE brush your teeth with your finger?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever genuinely enjoyed an episode of The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I always LOL at TBBT. I read some of the points from people that hate them, I can understand them, but I don't care, the show tickle my funny geek bones in all the right way

HYE make crank call?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lots when I was a kid


HYE fallen through the ice into a lake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been on a plane


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been a boyfriend?


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes!

Have you eaten sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye watched someone die


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not a person but my guinea pig.

HYE eaten dragon fruit?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes!

Hye seen a bat?


----------



## BigWorldSmallGirl (Dec 26, 2017)

Nope

Hye been antisocial for 24 hours straight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Asocial, yes. I've not had contact (except with 2 cashiers when grocery shopping) with people for a week now.

Have you ever gone to a conert by yourself?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes
Have you ever had a surgery?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, I've had adenoids removed.

Hye missed a plane?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I hugged them before on my way out the door

have you ever had your hair messed up by a bunch of wind so it looked poofy?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, multiple times.

Have you ever had miso soup?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever exploded on impact?


----------



## soulfly1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

No

Have you ever asked somebody you met in a club for a phone number?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I'm still waiting...

HYE seen a bear in the wild?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE touched a sting ray?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye had a stroke


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nay

hye gotten skid marks in ur undies


----------



## Crystal Jackbum (Dec 31, 2017)

Have you ever listened to kpop??!?! 
Asking for educational reasons.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

no, but i want to try it

Have you ever felt absolutely free?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Have you ever felt absolutely free?

(Repeating because it was a real nice question)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rarely, but a few instances here and there- mostly out in nature and doing something thrill-seeking

have you ever wondered if part of you used to be part of a dinosaur and at some time before that you were part of some long ago star that supernova'd and hurled that part of you at unfathomable speeds and distances and now all that has come to be part of a conscious being that might become something unimaginable in the far, far future?


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Used to be? Maybe I still am, but that’s classified 

Have you ever seen Bigfoot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye participated in an eating contest


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye won a spelling bee?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

yes :grin2::smile2:, infront of 7-9 people, i was anxious but i think i did well. After that i felt really awesome

have you ever smoked marijuana?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE had a muscle twitch?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Hye had a sugar high?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye popped a big pimple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


HYE fallen down the stairs?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye eaten an entire cake by yourself


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes,just not often.

Hye eaten wild boar sausages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye worked at Mcdonalds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE sold something on eBay?


----------



## blabalbla (Jan 1, 2018)

yes

HYE been on one of those big roller coasters?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever vomited while on a theme park ride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been so ill that u thought u were gunna die


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been jealous of someone else?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE been to Canada?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


HYE gone AWOL?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

HYE eaten rattlesnake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I did shoot one once.


HYE been to The Grand Canyon?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE pet a wolf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A wolf-hybrid, yes.


HYE been to Mexico?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE been anywhere in Europe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE swam in the ocean?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, Pacific & Atlantic 

HYE flown a plane


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but I've jumped out of a few

have you ever spoiled yourself at a spa?


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Nope

Hye used a pine cone as toilet paper


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

never (sounds god awful)

Hye swam with sharks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever slept on the couch as an adult?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

quite a few times


have you ever had a dangerously high fever before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye had to ask a stranger for directions


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever taken in a stray?


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, raised and adopted out around 23 kittens.

Have you ever backpacked into the wilderness?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE used a corn cob as toilet paper?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, don't you guys carry your own...it's not that heavy

have you ever pulled someone that was not paying close enough attention out of oncoming traffic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye puked in public


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, many times already

Have you ever seen the rain coming down on a sunny day?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.


Hye seen a peacock?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, they like to strut

have you ever discovered anything interesting while you were out walking?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

yes, a solution to a problem comes to my mind much easier when walking

have you ever eaten an icecream with bacon (saw it on Discovery lol) ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye had tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

> have you ever eaten an icecream with bacon (saw it on Discovery lol) ?


Don't laugh, this is delicious!!! So is bacon in chocolate bars! :yes

----------------

Yes to the tomato soup/grilled cheese.

HYE stolen a book from a library?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've had to pay for them before

have you ever had a tussle in Brussels or anywhere for that matter?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes when I was a child

Hye seen a celebrity in real life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once when I was in Hollywood 

Hye eaten a raw egg


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE slipped and fallen in the snow?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Have never been in snow before

Hye had to apologize to anyone for hurting their feelings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye stripped on a pole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No

have you ever used uber or lyft?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Dont even know what that is.



Hye went ice skating?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye told anyone you loved them


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

My parents, though awkwardly

Have you ever had experience with *helpx* or *workaway*?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye been to the moon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybeee

Hye stepped on dawg pewp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep

have you ever been refused service in a restaurant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a white tongue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe as a kid with a sore throat

have you ever created a monument or idol to something in your backyard?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I've made gravestones for pets.

HYE been to a rodeo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once

Hye been to Niagara Falls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been skiing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever fetched your kids/nieces/nephews from their schools?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times yah

Hye scraped your knee


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times


HYE hit your head on the ceiling?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

not that i remember.

have you ever been to another country?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been to a nude beach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw, sounds interesting though

Have you ever crashed a party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye signed a contract without ever reading it


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE voted for an independent political candidate?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a pet worm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Hye been in an igloo


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Hye been in a tee pee?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. But I've drunk tea made of pee (Most people call it beer). 

HYE woke up and your first thought was nothing?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No. adhd brain.

Have you ever told someone you were in love with them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes I have, but I think you have to save it for the right moments or it can lose its meaning

have you ever twisted your ankle and had it swell up to the size of a melon before you were able to put ice on it?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever discovered something living in your hair/beard/moustache?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet 

Hye cut too much of your nail


----------



## AntisocialLoner (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, and it bled for hours and the gluttonous goat helped make it bleed more. _Good_ times.

Have you thought about making your body turn into a flexible and lightweight hullahoop that I can use for my hips?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ain't never going to happen

Have you ever been in a quest at school?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

no

have you ever been to an outlet mall?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but most of my shopping involves waiting and giving the thumbs up on someone else trying on a bunch of different things. 

have you ever had someone punch you in the face?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE thrown up on someone else's shoes?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. But in their car.

Hye broken a bone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, several unfortunately

Have you ever been told you look like so and so, and you don't like that (comparison)?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye seen a unidentified flying object


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

there's been plenty of birds I couldn't identify :shrug

have you ever been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Hye climbed a mountain?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye bought something you thought you liked, only to take it home and think, "why did I buy this?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye calmed a screaming child


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes

have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye suffered from a broken heart


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

All the freaking time 

Have you ever been surrounded by your married/in relationships friends along with their corresponding partners and only realized it when the night was almost over?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat friends 

Hye punched the wall


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever hung out with the most unlikeliest people you know?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever ran a marathon?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been so out of place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the time 

Hye been in a fist fight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Small ones as a kid.


HYE been to the doctor?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, many times.

HYE shaved your head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many times 

Hye been to Russia


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE hit a home run? (In baseball)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times 

Hye raised your voice at a child


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont think so. Maybe as a child to other kids but i cant remember.


Have you ever been to europe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye almost drowned


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Nope

HYE been skiing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever made a child cry?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No

Have you ever eaten fried bugs?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, I am not sure how they were prepared

have you ever kissed a frog to see what would happen?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

no, but i've eaten one

have you ever slapped someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

Hye fainted


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope

Hye gone to the bathroom behind a dumpster?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye been hit by a snowball


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE won money betting on a horse race?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been on a cruise


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE eaten at Taco Bell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye had Diabetes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE eaten at Wendy's?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, gud fries and nuggets 

Hye been stalked


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sort of

have you ever had your car broken into before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a pet fish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE been to Portugal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet, you wanna go?

have you ever eaten so many carrots that you obtained x ray vision?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE eaten at Panda Express?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten an actual Panda


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever dreamed of being famous?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye been to college


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes

HYE seen @Amon's real face?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No. Amon please post your pic
Hye danced in public


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Reluctantly, yes.

Have you ever attended an NFL game in person?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> No. Amon please post your pic


I second this.

No

Have you ever watched what you thought was a good movie only to be very disappointed by the ending (e.g. The Girl With All The Gifts)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Many Many Times

Hye accidentally swallowed ocean water


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye been to the zoo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been to an oceanarium?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye gone to your neighbours house to hang out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that recently. I think they turn out all the lights when I drive by.


have you ever successfully managed a new year's resolution?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I don't make new year's resolutions 
Hye had a job


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, I have.

Have you ever got rejected by a girl/ guy?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye been friend zoned



Alpha Tauri said:


> I second this.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/the-things-covering-your-face-picture-thread-76158/index23.html


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Ms kim Awesome!

=================
I think it's the other way around with me.

Have you ever joined a summer workshop?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so. I usually do some community volunteering and some outdoor meetup adventures then.

have you ever sat a campfire and roasted marshmallows?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once 

Hye been a lab rat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have, yeah.

Have you ever been so drunk at the beach that you started showing off to everyone how many burpees you can do only to end up getting more sick and running off to the water and vomit there?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had an ingrown toenail?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope 

have you ever had a running start and tried to superman it into your bed only only to overshoot the bed and knock over a lamp or something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye stolen money


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have 

Have you ever been forced to get a haircut


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Many times. 

Have you ever tried putting a spoon into your butt.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


HYE spoon-fed a tiger cub?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE been to Yellowstone National Park?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


HYE been drunk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

Hye eaten a worm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have (in a fruit)

Have you ever aced a subject/course


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, but grades gives you a false sense of self satisfaction 

have you ever broken something while playing sports?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE entered a pie eating contest?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE eaten something that was spoiled?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so

Have you ever poured out your heart and soul to someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye cut ur own hair


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Nu
> 
> Hye cut ur own hair


Yep. Gave myself a buzzcut and looked like a skinhead lmfao. 
HYE Made a song?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE cut off a toenail?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever gone manic for an afternoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye dyed ur hair a different color


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever gotten a body piercing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, not now.

Hye been to Europe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to an NBA game in person?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

have you ever been the victim of a prank gone wrong?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

no.

have you ever gotten found masturbating?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye hissed at someone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but I've always to throw a hissy fit if I could figure out what it is

have you ever had your caboose smacked as you strutted by?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye done yoga


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gone a day without the internet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, except it was a month ;-;

Hye broken the law


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I plead The Fifth


HYE thrown up in bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I waz younger

Hye worked in retail


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes and it sucks 

Ever been fired from a job?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been in love? :smile2:


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

once, but the moment i "got" him i just went blank and didn't knew what to do or think about it anymore. so idk what happened.

have you ever accidentally gotten a pet killed?


----------



## cracktoria (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes!
---------
Have you ever wanted to run away?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap

Hye preformed CPR on someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, just a dummy - Red Cross training

Have you ever read everything in a newspaper?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE seen an IMAX movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably

Hye mansplained something?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably so...


HYE been on TV?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Unless you count in a crowd at a sporting event, no.

Have you ever owned or thrown an Aerobie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyu

Hye been inside the White House


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 30, 2018)

No

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Candy bars when I was a kid :um


HYE seen a turtle?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Have you ever been to a rodeo?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several 

HYE eaten turtle soup?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No; too many animals as it is are used for food. Leave poor turtles alone.

Have you ever used a pogo stick?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.


HYE flown in a helicopter?


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

No but I'd like to despite being terrified of heights!

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, I miss the smelly casts 

have you ever nearly stepped on a snake?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have. It was during a hiking trip up a local mountain. The snake was tiny - thinner than my pinky. 

Have you ever crossed the Pacific or Atlantic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been to the U.S


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Perhaps one day. I want to see someone in AZ.

Have you ever performed a monologue?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE dated a SAS member?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I'm aware of

have you ever put yourself in harm's way for any person?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Possibly. Have you ever had Quinoa ?


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

lizzy19 said:


> Possibly. Have you ever had Quinoa ?


No, I don't think I have. But, it looks really interesting and healthy-I'm all for that!

Have you ever went sky diving?


----------



## Gamgee (Dec 1, 2017)

No.

Have you ever dropped your plate in the cafeteria?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I can remember but I can be klutzy so I'll say yes anyhow 

have you ever had someone keep calling you a different name than your own until you just answered to the wrong name?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye woken up with a headache?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a dream inside a dream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yahhhh

Hye stabbed a pillow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE swam with the dolphins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye had heartburn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE had an MRI?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think when I was a really small kid, but the memory is a bit fuzzy

have you ever spammed a forum before?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever been chased by people who wanna beat you up?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

Kinda.
Have you ever petted a manatee?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Same question?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

Ew, no.
Have you ever fasted?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, for 2 days. Was supposed to be 1 week o_o Maybe ill try again 

Have you ever chatted with someone sitting next to you on a plane?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

deetzy said:


> ew? why?


Why not?



cinto said:


> Yes, for 2 days. Was supposed to be 1 week o_o Maybe ill try again
> 
> Have you ever chatted with someone sitting next to you on a plane?


Does shouting "please woman keep your crying baby away from me" count as chatting? If so, yes.

Have you ever gone squid hunting with your nan?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

deetzy said:


> doesn't matter. i want to know why.


You mean why the "ew" or why the "fasting"?


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

deetzy said:


> Why "ew".


Well, the mental image of a sad person binge eating as rivers of tears flow from their eyes isn't exactly that pleasant, innit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye thought "ew" when u saw someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever picked your nose in front of someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope not


HYE seen a movie that seemed all too real to your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably 

Hye had the item in the vending machine get stuck


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

No

Have you ever divided by zero?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I don't follow the rulz

have you ever jumped in your home and had something fall off the wall or table?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so...


HYE been surfing? (In the ocean)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, sounds like a blast tho

Hye farted then fainted as a result


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

What? 

Have you ever been to Illinois?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nah

hye poked someone in the eye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet

Hye pissed somebody off


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sure I have

Have you ever eaten one bunch of bananas by yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably though I have squished a bunch and made banana bread from their remains

have you ever been booed before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye helped an elder with their groceries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, my grandmother.

Have you ever been to a cardiologist?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for me

have you ever sat in the front row of a movie theater


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever performed miracles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, only bad luck

Hye slept with an alien


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Have you ever slept with a dog


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, back when we had one.


HYE farted in a library?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo

Hye confessed your love of bread


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alas, I have not, dear fellow.

Have you ever slid down a slide but somehow managed to fall to the side halfway down?


----------



## Tatsoi (Feb 13, 2018)

Not that I can remember...
Have you ever felt totally content and connected in a Scottish wood?


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

No, I wish.

Have you ever slipped on a banana peel and went for a ride?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE fell into a garbage can?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe it or not, yes.


HYE screamed at the sky?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, get out of my way air molecules

have you ever been to a museum of oddities


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I haven't

Have you ever fell of a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye watched puke videos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo


HYE watched drunk people videos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Hye eaten something spicy but later regretted it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever joined a nude drawing session?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No

HYE been skiing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye forged somebody elses signature


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE eaten off paper plates at home because you didn't feel like doing dishes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been in a skyscraper over 50 stories tall?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE rode a camel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fallen into a swimming pool?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE ran a half marathon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been tickled


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE been bungee jumping?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever had something drop out of the sky and hit you on the head?


----------



## Elixir23 (Feb 17, 2018)

Ya, a bird crapped on me ?

Have u ever wanted to b somebody else?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

For a day to see how they feel. No permanently.

Have you ever been to Mexico?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been unconscious?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, a few blows to the head and at least once under anesthesia 

have you ever tried to move really fast after a foot or your leg fell asleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye fallen on top of somebody


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe

Have you ever joined a school organization?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, but I wasn't very active.

HYE milked a goat?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, I can't think of anything I've milked
have you ever had to be rescued?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet

Hye had to evacuate someplace


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had to go to a safe location during tornado warnings before

have you ever had ringing in your ears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye almost drowned


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Not that I know of.

HYE peed your pants?


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

No

Have you ever travelled overseas?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever shot a gun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye stepped on doggo doo doo


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes

Have you ever peed in the sink?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

Have you ever forgotten to wear deodorant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times 

Hye had blood drawn


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No, have a phobia of needles too.

Hye fallen on your face?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gotten terrible sunburn?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE broken a toe?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. Have fractured a finger tho.

HYE seen @Amon in real life?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Not that I know of.

HYE accidentally deleted an important e-mail?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been kicked out of Wal-Mart?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE worked at Wal-Mart?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah

have you ever been plastered?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever realized that you've lost time (have no recollection of what you were doing during said 'lost' time)?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes all the time, I think.

Hye got into a fight?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Small ones


HYE been camping in the winter?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes one of the biggest mistakes of my life.

Hye had an argument with yourself out loud?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No



HYE locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes and I've had to climb in through the window D:

Hye befriended a bug?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

calimerc said:


> Yes and I've had to climb in through the window D:
> 
> Hye befriended a bug?


moths are my friends and i'm friend with the moths

hye accidentally put something on fire?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Probably lol

Hye gotten into a car wreck?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

HYE fallen off a chair in public?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes in middle school.

Have you ever gotten yelled at by a teacher?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes I was homeschooled for most of my childhood :/

Hye gotten road rage?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

No , I don't drive. 

HYE lost your phone in public?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, a couple of times when I first started driving in cities and someone would do something pretty stupid. Now, I'm more defensive and sort of expect it

edited for ninja: not yet but it's coming

have you ever had to erase part of your mind to fit more stuff in it?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't think so

Have you ever been part of a stage production?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah I guess. Was forced to perform in a Christmas Nativity play.

Hye been yelled at by a stranger?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye bought something & couldn't be bothered to take it back?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes numerous occasions. 

Hye sent your meal back at a restaurant?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever been an athlete?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye had someone poke u


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. This girl in uni once poked me with her pen tho, to tell me something. Does that count?

HYE had a head injury? Like bleeding injury.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No. Sounds horrific.

Have you ever eaten a frog?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever damaged someones property out of anger?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

yessssssss, when i was smaller

have you ever negated to be ovbiously crying?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Forced? No.


HYE fallen off the toilet??


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Not that I know of

Hye driven aimlessly without a destination in mind?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever eaten raw egg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe

Hye cursed at a teacher


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No 

Hye sprayed citrus juice in your eyes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

HYE made pizza?

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes

Hye broken a bone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been electrocuted by a switch inside thine place of residence?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really wanted some toast while I was taking a shower ... it seemed like a good idea at the time

have you ever tried to go snorkeling with a long straw?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye projectile vomited


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah

Hye met someone famous?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure whether you'd class him as famous as low key. Not a celeb.

Hye played a musical instrument?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Not really

Hye done a Beanboozled challenge?


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

No

HYE bunjee jumped, parachuted or sky dived?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, and I don't plan on it.

Have you ever used Twitter?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

True

Have you ever rowed a boat?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I helped paddle a canoe when I was a kid but I wouldn't be able to navigate a boat on my own.

HYE won a door prize?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had a nose bleed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah,though I don't remember when


Have you ever had to have things explained to you in terms that even a child could understand?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.
Have you ever had sex?


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

not quiet. i don't like it too much. prefer other things

have you ever choke on food?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not very badly.

HYE been tased?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye taken Ibuprofen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I rarely take anything

have you laughed hysterically at something, then kept thinking about it later in the day so you'd start laughing again until people just thought you were weird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Hye burnt ur food but still ate it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so. Maybe mild burn. I can't remember badly burning food.


HYE played an electric guitar? Like even touched it to make noises.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, only an acoustic guitar.

HYE played a xylophone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye consumed too much sugar


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure many times.

Have you ever eaten all or part of a very hot pepper like a habanero or ghost pepper (not a jalapeno, which isn't very hot)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've eaten some peppers that were very hot. Don't know what type they were.

HYE colluded with the Russians?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e

Hye been to the Emergency Room


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye fallen out with a friend?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yes

hye made eye contact w/ the driver next to you at a stoplight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah and they melted immediately 

Hye broken a bone


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yea, my right arm 

hye had a recurring dream?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, not consecutively though

Have you ever did a workout routine for at least a month?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. 


HYE violated the first law of thermodynamics?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Every day, but they haven't caught me yet.


HYE been a Russian agent?


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

No


Have u ever had sex?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye stabbed a pillow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I may have

Have you ever poked someone in real life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, for fun

Hye driven a Truck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever felt sorry for unmatched socks who lost their partner and now are all alone in the universe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE colluded with a Russian agent that was only posing as a Russian agent who was colluding?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always wanted to be seduced by a Russian secret agent seductress so I could spill all my secrets


Have you ever laughed yourself to the point of hiccups


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

No but I've laughed until I choked.

Hye done rock climbing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, only tried wall climbing and just once

Have you ever colluded with non-Russians?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been covered in snails


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE had a tic?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever touched a moose? And would you ride it too given the opportunity?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I can recall and yeah, we could take turns.


have you ever had plans only to cancel at the last moment, and that cancellation kept you from something disastrous or opened up some new opportunity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, a class

Hye felt your hand shaking for no reason


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeh

Have you ever reached your 50 limit post here in SAS for at least 3 consecutive days?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@karenw It does


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I laugh all the time at how I look


have you ever had someone really attractive take your blood pressure or some other test and ended up with false results?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think so.



HYE been snowed in? (I was this weekend)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE forgotten to pack lunch for work?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever played a variation of tag with blindfolds or the darkness?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

I have.

Have you ever taken in a stray animal?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah the cutest puppy ever
hye pooped outside?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Like in another place besides my house? Yes. The great outdoors? Also yes

Have you ever gotten that empty feeling after stealing several glances with someone attractive, then the next time you looked back, they're gone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye eaten a spider


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE been called a troll on this site?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably. 

Have you ever eaten food?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes I have.


HYE shot an arrow using a bow?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeeeaaa

Have you ever had water?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Das coool!

I have had water yes.


HYE collected information about an alien species?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Only my sister. 

Have you ever walked?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


HYE moonwalked?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe?

I can't believe you have done all these things! 

I bet you haven't, sat down in a sofa!?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope all sofas reject me

have you ever had a philosophical discussion with one of your shoes?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

My shoes are leaned far-right politically, I never talk to them.


HYE injected yourself or someone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever had a dream about SAS?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

About some people here at least 

Have you ever put salad leafs in your shoes to make them more comfortable?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course, who hasn't?

have you ever seen your clone and thought it was a mirror?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You mean HE was a mirror? No I have never mistook him for a mirror.


HYE eaten wet bread?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

grammar police! :bah

I don't think so, I would never drown bread

have you ever made a dolphin laugh?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not on porpoise. 



HYE eaten a quarter-pounder sandwich at McDonald's?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye been slapped


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever video chatted with someone you know online?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah but only once 

Hye been stalked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not that I'm aware of

Have you ever had fun with people you call comrades?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Hye been chased by a Polar bear


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever considered modifying a body part?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE gotten a tattoo?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye been an inpatient at a hospital/clinic?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes
Hye been put under general anesthesia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye screamed at someone


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No lol

Hye shouted at anyone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I surprise people with my shouting ability

have you ever (post childhood) been the shortest person in the room you occupied?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably.


HYE hired the services of a prostitute?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye stepped on a lego


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably

HYE eaten German food?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, though I am not sure how authentic they were

have you ever worn something see-through either by choice or by mistake?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I worn a white t shirt once and it rained so it was basically see through so everyone could see my big ol nips.

Hye ate so much that you had to throw up?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, when I'm bulking and smoking a lot of weed this happens sometimes.

HYE ran from the police?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever baked a pie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye been dared to do something gross


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever read any of the Twilight or Fifty Shades of Gray books?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye read a good book in a short space of time?


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nope slow reader.

Have you ever slept the day away?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

when I was working all night

have you ever had someone flirt with your best friend and felt jealous of attention they were receiving


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE gone all day without eating?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever eaten a reptile or amphibian?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, I tried crocodile once (was nasty).
Hye walked around all day with your shirt inside out and didn't know?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@3stacks Can't imagine how that would taste like

I think so, maybe just once

Have you ever ran over an animal?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope,

Have you ever really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wut

Hye swam in a lake


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, in Lake Michigan and in a small mountain lake on the East Coast.

HYE had a coworker that you had mutual dislike with?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> @3stacks Can't imagine how that would taste like


Sort of like a pork/fish combo :serious: lol

No 
Hye worn your shoes on the wrong feet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever woken up just minutes before your alarm clock?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


HYE been late for a job interview?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah very late.
Hye ate an insect?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been in a car accident?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, thankfully a minor one when I was a kid

Have you ever gone on a solo walk through the woods?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE thrown up in the woods?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never been close to the woods when I was heavily drunk, so no

Have you ever considered the idea that you might not be straight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe....


Hye applied the 5 second eating rule at a public place


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

None that I can remember.


HYE damaged public property?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Amon lol

Oh many times

Have you ever taken a bath between 12 midnight to 3AM?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes
Hye jaywalked?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. :um


HYE been drunk in public?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, i don't drink.

HYE held a gecko?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


HYE smoked the Mary Jane?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE been to London?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye been to anywhere in Europe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, let's go!


HYE been to Hawaii?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever tried fermented fish salsa?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

No, doesn't sound too appetizing

HYE climbed a mountain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been in a hurricane?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Just sat in it but didn't drive it. It was a Porsche.


HYE hit your neighbor's garbage can when backing out of your driveway?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't think so

Have you ever expressed to a customer service representative over the phone how awesome or great they were?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE fallen on a icy sidewalk?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, and scraped my knee good too.

HYE had to take a public speaking class?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah but only for a few weeks

have you ever wondered if other people see colors differently than you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye played Monopoly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye been in a movie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE been mentioned in a newspaper?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No
Hye watched a basketball game live?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many.


HYE had a cat sleep on your head?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever eaten an ice cream cone by itself i.e. no ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah heehee

Hye fallen asleep while video chatting


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol not tried, prob would fr boredom.

Hye turned up late as you don't want to go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few times 

Hye rolled down a hill in a trash can


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I went to roll off a roof as I could climb up but not down lol 

Hye been to a concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..too many ppl

Hye danced with a stranger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever gone a day without eating meat?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


HYE gone a day without drinking water?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah...nevur again 

Hye made random animal noises while in public


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not on purpose.


HYE seen a topless woman walk through the mall?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't remember every seeing that at a mall

Have you ever been hiking and ended up getting a tick on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye had itchy skin all over


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


HYE been pulled over by law enforcement?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, them *******s

have you ever sat on your foot until it fell asleep then tried to move quickly?


----------



## pinklemonade (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, it hurt.

Have you ever meditated?


----------



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, didn't get significant relief from it. Perhaps, I was doing it improperly. 

Have you ever eaten a bug before?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, a bug or two has flown in there before

have you ever been told that you talk in your sleep?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

DrKitty said:


> Yes, didn't get significant relief from it. Perhaps, I was doing it improperly.
> 
> Have you ever eaten a bug before?


yes, crickets & cicadas in protein bars. starbucks uses a beetle to produce some red coloring in one of their smoothies as well.

Have you ever had an insect or arachnid as a pet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever experienced sleep paralysis?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye twitched while asleep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose that I've stepped off curbs and things in my dreams and moved my leg enough to wake myself


have you ever been scared that you were not alone in your house?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not since I was a kid.


HYE been "hit on" by someone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, I think so

have you ever posted on here while drunk?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

No.. don't drink

Have you ever shaved all the hair off of your head?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been so hungry you fainted?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever had a panic attack for no reason?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


HYE had a seizure?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever annihilated an entire colony of ants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe

Hye tasted your own blood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, but not on purpose.


HYE been hit by a snow shovel that was blown over by the wind?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yikes.. No
HYE laughed so hard you pee'd yourself in public


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No my old school friend has 

Hye played a sport?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, soccer in kindergarten and golf in middle school.

HYE been to a professional ice hockey game?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Minor league, yes.


HYE fallen off a pedestal?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever experienced the symptoms of hypoglycemia?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe...my right hand was uncontrollably shaking once 

Hye donated blood


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Hye completed a sponsored silence?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A what??? :stu


HYE lost money in an investment?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but you can't have any money

have you ever said something cringe worthy then slunk off back under your rock?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

I say so many crazy things, I'm trying to just accept them. But yeah, definitely.

Have you ever tried waking up an animal at the zoo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye argued with a stranger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

On an online blog in my teens

Have you ever done the ice bucket challenge?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to a Luau?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, once... A long time ago

Have you ever gotten applause from a classroom presentation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Those were always forced, but ya

Hye had severe stomach pains


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

hell yeah

HYE had brain zaps


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever slept/gone camping/spent the night on a beach?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple of times

have you ever been told that you look more like one of your parents than the other?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> a couple of times
> 
> have you ever been told that you look more like one of your parents than the other?


yes, my dad, all the time 

have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never driven one but have rode on the back as a passenger.


HYE seen a doctor?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope

Have you ever been to the dentist?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yerp 
You ever got phone rash?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have...


HYE fallen off a horse?


----------



## GtfoMyLawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes (many times - they say you need to fall off 50+ times before your any good)

Have you ever seen the aurora borealis?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE seen a Unicorn?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

An inflatable one (used by kids to stay afloat at the beach)

Have you ever gone off the grid for a few days?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever told any of your parents I hate you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to Hawaii?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish

Have you ever met a big named celeb?


----------



## grass (Mar 27, 2018)

Nope. It'd be weirder for them than it would be for me, I'm sure.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes

Have you ever drank coffee?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

All the time!
Hye been abducted by aliens and probed.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Now that I think about it, my memory is a bit fuzzy, lol.

HYE ran a marathon?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Metaphorically, sure

Have you ever stuck a tiny mustache on your cat (or dog)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, they hate me for a reason

have you ever had someone pull your hair with mean intentions?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah

have you ever started an argument with someone by saying something really dumb that wasn't suppose to be serious?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Not that I can remember

Have you ever gone absolutely ballistic and screamed/yelled at someone?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. 

HYE hit an animal with your car?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No but I was passenger. Never felt so terrible in my life.

Have you ever cried in public?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes - last time I remember was about 11 or 12 years ago when my mother died. I was at the airport trying to get up to her before it happened and I couldn't stop crying - I don't think most people even noticed and I was beyond caring anyway.

Have you ever flown overseas to meet someone you met online?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha no. 

Have you?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course - a couple of times. 

Do I have to think of another question now? (I might need a minute)

Okay - hye been to a cricket match?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

have you ever been to a private party of a complete stranger?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes - but a long time ago. I had a very good friend who always knew where there was a party. I remember lying on the grass with her out the back after smoking a joint and seeing a couple of bare bottoms run by. It was pretty strange.

Hye been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No 

Have you ever crashed a car?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I was in a car accident when I was 18. Questionable whose fault it was.

Have you ever broken down/had a flat on a busy freeway?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah. My car overheated and I must of been driving in a trance, and not notice

Have you ever written a song?


----------



## Rogell (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, I was on the bus and didn't have a pen or anything, so I repetead part of the lines until getting home.

Have you ever faked being a friend?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow, no

Have you ever been told you were a great friend?


----------



## LDSSupportHealer (Dec 20, 2017)

I realize that my LORD JESUS CHRIST loves me today. It's like waking up to a wonderful dream and having it be real. HE fought for us when a third of the Kingdom rebelled and caused a war. And on top of all that HE sacrificed HIMSELF as a perfect sacrifice to some how save us from satan's grasp. The LORD's love is so great I just love HIM because of it, and will now live HIS commandments to make it home to Heaven to be with HIM and the LORD GOD forever. I celebrate HIM because HE is life eternal and all that is good!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Erm pass I dont know ask me later.

Hye lost it?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you mean in the sense of lost your mind, I did have a panic attack before...had to leave my workspace to deal with it in the bathroom. It was pretty embarrassing, I couldn't keep working and got sent home. 

Have you ever been on an air balloon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE caused a fire?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, but came close when the oil in my old wok caught on fire. I quickly covered it as the flame was several feet tall.

have you ever pissed someone off enough that they wanted to fight you?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so. I avoid confrontations as much as possible. 

Have you ever played an honest-to-goodness game of catch with your dad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, long time ago.


HYE been in a mine?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes

Have you ever eaten chili before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah.

Been in love?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.

Have you ever had a crush on an online person, lol?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes, he lived all the way in Greece. It was ridiculous. Ha...

Have you ever pulled an all-nighter?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever pulled someone's finger when he or she asked you to?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Hye ate too much, and felt sick as a result


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No 

Have you ever bought yourself something nice lately?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really ... always having to buy gifts though


have you ever picked up litter or done a community cleanup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, believe it or not.


Stood in line for hours?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, and I don't want to relive the experience

Have you ever stuck your hand in someone else's pants?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lulz

Hye seen a snake upclose


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Have you ever rolled around in the mud as an adult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Hye punched somebody


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

No but I have been punched before, and I don't wanna relive that again.

Have you ever gone a whole day without eating anything at all?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Came close a few times but naw

Hye been slapped


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

maybe

Have you ever been badly singled out by a teacher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Hye made a prank call


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

all the time as a kid. 

Have you ever done something illegal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though nothing too dramatic or outrageous

have you ever caught your hair in something and had to cut it to release yourself?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol I don't remember. It's possible.


HYE scratched an itch until it bled?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think poison ivy in my sleep

have you ever walked in on something better left unseen?


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, it's not an image I wanted to remember :/

Have you ever managed a 20+ hour gaming/movie/TV show binge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Hye napped while showering


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. On the ground tho, not while standing. Don't ask why/how.


HYE made alcoholic beverage at home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y tho

Also nu

Hye had an allergic reaction to water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lǝl

Have you ever been overpowered by a strong odor?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nice pic
on occasion, I've produced some noxious vapors in chemistry lab before

have you ever broken something that was rare or expensive?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yap. Spilled juice on keyboard or whatever. 

HYE debunked someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been to a professional sporting event of any kind?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

HYE been debunked?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several times I suppose

Have you ever cracked open a rock and found out it was a geode?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE been approached by a girl?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmm, I'm not sure, but I don't think so

have you ever kept a diary?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

14 years and counting

Have you ever milked a cow?

@farfegnugen Thanks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE touched a dead person?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a good socializing experience?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope 

Hye taken a boxing class


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE sent a pic of your genitals to someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, never, and never will. 

HYE failed a math class?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe not quite failed, but I really didn't do well in maths at school, unfortunately.

HYE been putting out some trash just as the truck comes up the street, and thrown a bag directly into the back of the vehicle (though here the binmen normally if not always put the bags from all the houses in piles along the road first)?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah but I kind of want to lol
Hye threw a drink over someone?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

On accident, sure.

HYE stolen something?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

One time as a little kid, Mom caught me, I got spanked, and returned the gum to the store and told the manager sorry.

Hye been attacked by a pack of wild coyotes.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't have coyotes where I live

Have you ever felt so sure of what you'll be doing one day


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes and no, I had instances in my life growing up, knowing what I wanted to do with a strong passion, but was never prepared. Clueless now and question why I exist sometimes.

Hye blacked out for a while, while driving and didn't wreck when you came to?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had to slap my face to keep awake before wising up and pulling over


have you ever done something that looking back on it realized that it was incredibly stupid and you're lucky you didn't get seriously hurt?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have. It involved water.

Have you ever seen a living two-headed animal in real life?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No thank god.


Have you ever sparked a revolution?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

HYE driven somewhere and when you got there you couldn't remember driving there? [completely sober]


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Have you ever cooked for someone?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

All the time

HYE gone to the Waffle House at 3am.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have, actually. :um


HYE thrown up in a Denny's?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No

Have you ever thrown up from drinking too much at a bar?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No
Hye lost your wallet/purse?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No, but I did make out with a toilet at a house party.

Edit lol yes one time as a teenager.

HYE eaten all of one of those special large meals and got it for free?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever been impaled, maybe by a nail or something else that's pointy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, the hard part is removing yourself from being impaled (not sure what that word is)

have you ever been forgotten and left at some place by friends or family?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

No

Ever been knocked out


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever volunteered in any cause?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes
Hye been in an ambulance?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes. Not as many times as you'd think but yes. I don't remember it very well. 

HYE had elephant poop coffee?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, thankfully.


HYE taken a dump so big you clogged the toilet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

have you lost something and found it years later?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been snitched on?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


Have you? *squints*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Who are we talking about? 

Have you ever banned someone in SAS?


----------



## ValJesterr (Apr 6, 2018)

I wouldn't know how 

Have you ever taste tested produce in a grocery store?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever watched a scary movie by yourself late at night?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a scary one.

HYE run naked through the rain?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably when I was really, really little

Have you ever wondered what some SAS users sounded like in real life?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

well not really. I know what one user sounds like over the phone, and he sounds great 

Have you ever sung a whole song for someone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Absolutely not. 

HYE made a smoothie out of sardines and raw eggs?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but probably wouldn't taste too bad; as I like Sardines, and raw eggs are "meh". 

Have you ever constructed a mental image of the ideal aquarian?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not even shore what that means

have you ever uttered a sesquipedalian soliloquy and ruptured a lung?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

at least as a baby

have you ever voted on one of those reality talent shows?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have

Have you ever participated in any tournament?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Once, and it was not good... extremely uncomfortable the whole time, predictably. 

Have you ever obsessed over your IQ scores?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Have you ever gotten an idea to cook something you knew was going to be disgusting but you thought you could make it not disgusting with a special technique and it ended up being disgusting anyway and then you forced yourself to eat it because you spent too much time and money to throw it away?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE created pet names for really hard math problems; so hard that they take days to solve, or maybe even never...?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've cursed at problems before but haven't named them


have you ever made something that everyone felt was delicious?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft... No. Can't even code noodles correctly for crying out loud! 

HYE ran away from a math problem?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loads of times

Have you ever grilled fish?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really I tend to bake food rather than grill 

Hye been ice-skating?


----------



## Kaelern (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes

Have you ever done skydiving ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No but want to someday

Have you ever joined a rally/riot/strike/activist activity of any sort?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. And seems scary as well. *shudder* 

HYE thrown a textbook at someone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No as I've never had a reason to do so before

Have you ever suffered from any form of poisoning?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

HYE pretended that your textbook was an assault rifle, and pranced around at home pretending to shoot zombies?


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

YES, also with other items too, hehe. 

Have you ever had a paranormal experience?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, but I've been in situations where my imagination has gone in overdrive


have you ever snuck/sneaked into somewhere without paying the admission or cover charge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sneaked into seeing another movie without payin 

Ever eaten a worm


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Ugh no!

Have you ever had a huge infestation of maggots in your dustbin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What is a dustbin? I don't think I've seen a maggot IRL.

HYE walked out of a movie early?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever gone to see the same movie more than twice?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE met a real life Iranian?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I think so lol
Hye been painted in the nude?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE been a referee in a sports match?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever gone to bed on clothes you've been wearing the entire day?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been intoxicated at the library?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sadly, no

have you ever complained about your problems to your pets?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No theyre way too cute 

Hye ran an errand for someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE put food in someone's pillow case?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have...


HYE missed a flight?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope
hye ran for the bus and missed it?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever witnessed animal births?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE lost your hearing / vision, and got it back somehow?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

GeomTech said:


> No.
> 
> HYE lost your hearing / vision, and got it back somehow?


No. Hye gone to a mental hospital?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. But had 2-3 years of therapy visits or whatever. Didn't really do much. 

HYE dreamed of reading text?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know

Have you ever tried eating glue?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Came close, but nope. 

HYE dreamed of playing a sport?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope. But I do play soccer irl.

Have you ever peed in bed?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think so, probably as a kid

HYE been to Niagara Falls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been to the U.S./Mexico border?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah
Hye been to area 51?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

HYE dreamed of doing math problems.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3stacks said:


> Hye been to area 51?


Been within 50 miles or so of it...

---------------------



GeomTech said:


> HYE dreamed of doing math problems.


Not one of my dreams.

HYE seen a UFO?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh. I wish.... 

HYE dreamed in code?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The code gets translated to moving images and sound before I realize that they're code so no

Have you ever been in a hospital operating room?


----------



## FedericoC (Feb 12, 2018)

Nop

Have you ever wrote a joke on a test? (like a funny drawing or a simply joke)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. I take tests too seriously. 

HYE dreamed of yourself dreaming?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, and I've gotten stuck in my dreams and have to dream my way back into reality (those ones are scary)

HYE cheated in a game or on a test?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I vaguely remember telling the babysitter where the other kid was hiding so she could find him instead of me

Have you ever been out all night and watched the sun come up?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, I remember sitting on the diving board of a swimming pool watching the sun rise.

HYE been rock climbing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No, but would love to try it. The closest I've tried was wall climbing

TNP can't live without bacon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

False


HYE posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No. I don't know for other forums, probably not.

Have you ever had a website?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fallen asleep behind the wheel of a car?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Does it count if it was only for a second? Other than that, no.

Have you ever been yelled at by your boss?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really yelled at, but I have had them pissed at me before

have you ever broken your nose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Ever been lost in an unknown area


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes
And yes, time and again, I keep posting in the wrong neighborhood 🤣

Have you ever bitten by a fellow human being?


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes. It was a boy who lived next door. And because I started crying, he said I was bitten by a snake.

Have you ever gone on a road trip?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few mostly pointless ones

have you ever had gum stuck in your hair?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE peed on an electric fence?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never been close to one before

Have you ever tried growing a full beard (if you're guy)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever filed a police report


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye been for a 7 mile+ walk?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know.

HYE almost drowned?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple of times

have you ever had something happen to you on Fri 13th?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I accidently on purpose got my daily chocolate fix.

Have you ever been superstitious in any way?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.

Have you ever made in gesture in social defiance of something?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't understand the question... :con :stu


HYE been tired all day long?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, I'm usually tired.

Have you ever been pooped by a bird?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes :bah


HYE touched a squirrel?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only with a .22 rifle when I was a kid, and since we weren't eating them, there was no reason to touch the diseased little outdoor rats.

Note: I wouldn't kill them now since there is no reason too, when I was a kid though, we used to shoot everything we could find. What else is there to do on a farm in Kansas without the internet?

HYE seen a fox in person (never shot one, just have one living in my backyard and it's really cool when you see it running. They sort of prance when they run.) 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah we have quite a few in my area I even seen a baby one.
Hye nearly drowned?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I fell in the pool when I was 3 and my dad rescued me - I don't remember any of it.


HYE been skydiving?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, not even once

Have you ever made friends from group therapy sessions?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been to group therapy.


HYE been to group therapy?


----------



## screamingontheinside (Apr 9, 2018)

No, I never been to one.

HYE lit rubbing alcohol on fire in a cup and accidentally kicked it over and it ran down the side of a house?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

HYE washed the dishes at 3 in the morning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever had a burger at 3AM


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, I have

Have you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Have you ever made doritos cereal?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, eww haha

HYE experienced a lightning strike so close to you?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, I've seen lightning flash by my face to where I was almost blinded.

HYE been to a haunted house.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, several. (mock ones. real ones? possibly lol) 

HYE fired a gun?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A real gun, no

Have you ever given birth?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Erm... no... lol. 
HYE written a song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever heard the story of the Ugly Barnacle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

_The what?_ :stu

HYE had your hat blown off by the wind?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever flirted with your crush?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been high?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple.


HYE been in court?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye been to a different country?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever had any form of self-destructive behavior?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep yep yep. Not good. 

Have you ever made a juice made out of sweet potatoes, carrots, persimmons, cinnamon and honey?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes (No, I haven't  )



HYE been in the military?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

No.

Have you ever taken Calculus?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, and failed it the first time

Have you ever uploaded a video to Youtube?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye walked to the store rather than driven?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shyeah. And it wasn't fun (cars whizzing past me, nervous that people may be glaring at me, people in the store glaring at me, etc). 

HYE taken an IQ test (*shudder shudder*)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Some online tests, yes.


HYE seen a wolf?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye seen a kangaroo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In a zoo, yes.


HYE seen Bigfoot?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever waited in line for no less than 3 hours?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I camped out for tickets so I guess so, plus I've been dragged to those 4 am black Friday deals before

have you ever made your own pizza from scratch?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have

Have you ever posted to SAS from Tapatalk?

Sent from on board the Titanic on April 14, 1912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye went to a party?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE lost your phone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's probably lost now knowing me

have you ever torn a pair of pants and not noticed until later?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.

Have you ever spilled your beverage on yourself?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. Other people have done this as well, though by accident _as they claim._ :bah

Have you ever been to a casino and spent several hours there?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever performed on stage?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, though it would probably help me if I did

have you ever done any cosplaying?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


HYE had a reward offered for your capture?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noo

Have you ever eaten a complete breakfast meal at night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I sometimes have pancakes for dinner though I haven't in some time. 

have you ever held a poisonous snake?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

False

Have you ever touched a live croc?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Crocodile? No way!
Hye posted a pic on SAS?

Fashionable crocs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Hye walked into something?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye stepped on something?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lots of things. some of them hurt.


have you ever been knocked unconscious (something like a car accident or playing sports, etc)?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever gone a year without a haircut?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye been on a cruise?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, but I would love too

Have you ever played children's games as an adult (with your adult friends)?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE ran for office?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye ran a marathon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been pranked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep

Have you ever had a hot and spicy dream (not talking about food ) and remembered it all when you woke up?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE Googled yourself?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


HYE been on TV?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, when I was little, it was some weird sesame street charity collaboration thing. My memories of it are strange, I just remember some muppets, and all these people and kids and cameras. I need to ask my mom again what the heck that was about. 

HYE been to Japan?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not _yet_

Have you ever had an adult help you set up your email address?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE been mentioned in an article?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure - articles published in the university

Have you ever tried overdosing with your meds?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever salted a snail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, only slugs :bah

HYE ran over an animal?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE put your shirt on backwards and didn't notice until later?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes

HYE put on a shirt inside out and didn't notice until later.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

all the time 

have you ever walked past a mirror and thought for a second your reflexion was another person ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but now I'm a vampire so I can't even tell when I have some lunch stuck to my chin.

have you ever bought anything because everyone else has one and you didn't want to feel left out?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

yes 

have you ever been catfished?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE hit your head on the sidewalk after tripping over a rock?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever been chased by a dog?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes

HYE ran over a rat with your car?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

HYE fantasized about bending one of the 4 classical elements (Air, Earth, Water, Fire)? If so, which one?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say that I have.

HYE ever flown a kite?

-------------------



> HYE ran over a rat with your car?


I have, believe it or not.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever filed for Divorce


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope. HYE been to Africa?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I would love to someday

HYE seen a live sea turtle in its natural habitat?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, but I want to see one it day. 

HYE sat on a donut?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a donut shaped innertube


have you ever blanked out on a test?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure have.


HYE filed for bankruptcy?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope!

Have you ever handled a live snake?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been caught in a thunderstorm while hiking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever let a snail crawl on u


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

no.

Have you ever eaten fish flavored candy?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, but my salmon jerky is like candy.

Ever have a contest as a kid to see who could make the strongest cement out of mud and whatever other natural resources you could find?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol.

Have you ever eaten cockroach-flavored chocolate-covered cockroaches, lol?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just grasshoppers

HYE cooked something you hunted over a fire?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh no

HYE gone home at past 5AM?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, both for fun and because I worked nights

has anyone ever tried to recruit you to be in a cult or a gang?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol. I'm not considered good enough to recruit, lol. I'm missing some prerequisite attributes, lol.

Have you ever drank a coffee and accidentally consumed the cup or mug, too?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think that's ever happened to me yet

Have you ever begged someone to stay?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No lol

Have you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, quit following me... stay put


have you ever looked for something all over, only to realize that you already had it on your person?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Yes lmao, it happens to me occasionally with keys or my wallet.

Have you ever gone a few days without sleep?


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever ate crocodile meat?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only in my dreams when I get attacked by one.

HYE watched Westworld?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Ever walked right straight a glass wall/door?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Ever won a fight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few times

Have you ever made an excuse not to meet somebody, then ended up running into them later?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several times

HYE been part of a live audience in a studio?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so... at least not for a tv program 


have you ever invited people over for a barbecue?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Ever walked out of a job?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have

HYE been so angry that you threw your chair across the room?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think so

have you ever had someone walk into the room while you were singing by yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever poked a Seal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not yet

Have you ever gone inside your neighbor's house?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A couple of them

have you ever watched something on tv that you didn't care for because you were too lazy to change the channel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been in a hurricane?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but I cleaned up after one

have you ever choked on something to where someone had to help you?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever had someone drive you home in your own car because you got too drunk to drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever take a Gender Studies course


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uninterested with such matters

Have you ever disassembled your laptop just to see what's inside?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not in its entirety

has your dog ever french kissed you?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol.

Have you ever drank a gallon of milk before?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe when I was a kid

have you ever lugged someone's furniture up several flights of steps?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever had a panic attack at skewl


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever punched someone ?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeahh
Hye kicked someone?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah

Ever caused a car accident?


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

Nope! 

Have you ever stepped on a small dog?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Ever run over a dog in your car?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

yes, and I was heartbroken for a while about it, 

the dog just ran under my car while I was going about 45mph. Almost like the dog was suicidal..

HYE killed anyone?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever worn 5 layers of clothing, at one time?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Most I've worn is 3 layers, I think.


HYE slept in an old abandoned cabin?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Have you ever crashed a wedding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Ever blacked out


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever heard a genuine wolf howl?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

In real life, no.

Have you ever had a surgery?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye had a dessert with pear in it?


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

No

Have you ever come into work slightly intoxicated?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I never had a work.

Have you ever saw a video of 9/11 attacks?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. I think people were analyzing it or whatever. 

HYE coded a useful application?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been car sick


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Too many darn times. 

HYE snuck up behind someone, but did nothing?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes

HYE pretended to know a stranger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Ever filed a Police Report


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Noe

Have you ever kicked an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever sat on a cactus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever won a game for your team (like when you were the only one left but still managed to beat the odds)


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I tackled a receiver who would have scored a touchdown. I don't remember if we won or not though.

HYE pulled out all of your nose hairs one by one?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a few that were visible/sticking out of my nose

Have you ever sold something on the internet?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No.

Have you ever bought something from internet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure

have you ever had your blood pressure taken by a beautiful girl and about broke the sphygmomanometer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

HYE been arrested for DUI?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No 

have you ever witnessed a crime?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few

have you ever been on your feet for an entire 24 hour period?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever manipulated people for your own ends


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably at some point, though it kind of goes against my principles

have you ever just done something to get somebody to shut up about it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure to the horror of many

have you ever been alone and became spooked from a power outage during a violent storm with or without a homicidal maniac on the loose?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe when I was a kid.


HYE had an ingrown toenail.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Quite probably at some point, I don't remember

Have you ever had a rash of boils on your skin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. Very itchy and miserable times. 

Have you ever abruptly left a doctor's appointment without letting the nurse or doctor know?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so

Have you ever found something valuable on the ground?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have

Have you ever gone jogging in the rain?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes and I broke out into an uncontrollable dance, probably a prolonged muscle spasm. 

Have you ever ate a hamburger and when you took a dump, your poop was shaped like a hamburger?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Have you ever longed so hard to be with someone it hurts, and every passing moment that you're not talking or together feels miserable and extremely lonely? (But then the circumstances just don't agree with you, and that you'll never be with that person; it's all hopeless - things just simply cannot be)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ninjagoe'd. *sigh* But to the answer the question, nope! 

Have you ever approached a girl but got shot down?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm a straight girl so no  

Have you ever been drunk at work?


----------



## icAntbreatheanymore (May 9, 2018)

discopotato said:


> I'm a straight girl so no &#128539;
> 
> Have you ever been drunk at work?


Figured I'd join in. 
Yes I have.

Have you ever gotten black out drunk/high and not remembered what you did the night before?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Hahaha yah 

Have you ever called someone thicc


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE bumped the side of your knee (Oh, so sensitive), and cried?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. I didn't cry but my eyes did water from the pain

Have you ever attended a cosplay festival?


----------



## Girlwhostuck (May 9, 2018)

No 

Have you ever seen or heard a ghost?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I have heard some strange things but I'm not convinced it was a ghost 

Have you ever been in love with two people at the same time?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever filed for divorce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Naw

Have you ever had your dog run towards you and hit you in the groin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Lol. 

HYE patted / stroked the head of a human infant?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah,


have you ever cut someones hair


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE sniffed your own fingernails?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes.
Peed in public?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Public restroom; never out in the open. 

HYE sniffed plants in public?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, almost certainly and possibly quite recently actually

Have you ever had speakers blow out on you at loud volume, with a traditional hifi system (This happened to me once, I think there was a popping noise and the audio immediately stopped)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, never happened to me 

Have you ever interacted with a moderator here on SAS?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not ever sure who the mods are anymore but I doubt they'd want to be known associating with my type

Have you spent time running on a nature trail where you end up terrorizing all the little bunny rabbits nibbling fresh cut greens on the side?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but would love to do it. Lol. 

Have you ever called out an ******* teacher?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really

Have you ever kept a promise after that person broke your trust?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Hye eaten a complete meal at 3AM?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes 
Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

yes quick hands 

hey eaten a tub of ice cream in one sit


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Yep

Have you ever had a stalker?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, but they got bored once they got to know me. 
Have you ever feared for your life?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.


Have you ever been shot at by a real bullet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever screamed your lungs out


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. Yes, I have.

Have you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE tried to sneak out of skewl but got caught right when you were about to make your escape?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, surprisingly never got caught 

Ever volunteered at an animal shelter?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few times

have you ever discovered a fossil?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course not. 

Have you ever had sex with the same gender in a dream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lawl

Ever broke something expensive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, sir.

Have you ever scratched the car, by accident of course *wink wink* ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE nearly got caught cheating on a skewl exam, but instead, the kid next to you got exposed while you didn't?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep...hehe

Ever been slapped?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, and I liked it.
Ever had cig.smoke blown in your face?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eurgh... yeah lol

Have you ever accidently sent a message/text/email somehow while asleep?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

No, but many butt calls, no wonder I no longer have friends.
Have you ever accidently walked in on someone going to the bathroom?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

yeah. I got out of there ASAP! Though, I've wanted to try throwing wet paper towel balls over stalls while people are using it. lol. 

HYE orchestrated a classwide cheating network on a skewl exam?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope

have you ever chopped down a tree?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE looked through the skewlteacher's 'secret' drawer?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, and she had a collection of mean drawings that ppl would make of her

Ever made somebody mad


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever wanted to clone yourself so you can punch yourself in the face?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

certainly but clones want to wear all my clothes so there's more laundry

have you ever known the answer to a question but kept it to yourself?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a dream about someone you haven't heard from in a while and then they contacted you the next day?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 


Have you ever posted something but regretted it but was unable to delete or edit it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

HYE snuck up behind a skewlteacher, and did the banging motion?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.


Have you ever sat on a chair and it broke under your weight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

Have you ever been kicked in the groin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

yeah. back in martial arts class.... sweaty memories, and getting chewed out by the master, lol. 

HYE followed the popular kid home?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, but in context that's not creepy

Have you ever shaved your head/wore a skinhead look?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shaved a few times

Ever broke a punching bag


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever slept with the fishes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but I could have drown a couple of times

have you ever won an academic or athletic award?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Made the Dean's List a few times...


HYE farted in a crowded elevator?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, but I don't really take the elevator

have you ever did homework somewhere else than home?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, loads of times

HYE been forced to take a "selfie" with your crush (as some sort of dare) because your friends were being insistent about it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No no no! No crushes here, LOL! 

HYE gotten lost on your way to skeeewl?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever failed a class?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Came close though. 

HYE charged at an opponent?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever spent xmas alone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not yet. 

HYE roared at someone?


----------



## Kitty196 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, not sure how ironic 13 year old me was with RAWR XD but you know, we all make mistakes

Have you ever been camping?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope, lol.


Have you ever been accused of sleeping in a cafe when you weren't?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. I don't even go to cafes, lol. 

HYE ran away from someone in mid-sentence?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope. 



Have you ever kept saying "Uh huh, yep, yep, okay, right, etc." when the person talking to you had already stopped talking?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry, I wasn't reading what you said

have you ever been too sore to stand up?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. 

HYE took one of the books from the library and never returned it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I paid for it

have you ever yawned so many times that you're not certain if you're still among the awake?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Totally

Have you ever pooped at a restaurant?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. Hope I never have to either... *shudder* 

HYE had a meal comprised of saurkraut and watercress salad?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever slept outside before?


----------



## CTouln (Oct 26, 2017)

NO. 

Have you ever been accused negatively of the things you have not done at all?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

yes. I have gone 7 days without sleep

have you ever looked at the moon reflection?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yepperz

Ever poked a spider


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea, but they don't like it

Hye woken up covered in ants?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! Lol. But I came home, famished as ever, and the donuts where completely infested with them! Annoying little bugs.... 


HYE approached a girl, but then ran away mid-sentence (some guy did this on YouTube, lol!).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I've run away but I've stood there uncomfortably with nothing really to say for what felt like a century

Have you ever walked somewhere and then realized you forgot to bring something you needed and had to walk back to get it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yap. 

HYE sniffed the church pews after the main services where done?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Duuuude, what? :bah

Have you ever run away from the truth? (when all you ever think about is her/him)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've avoided it when I thought reality was uncomfortable

have you ever thought what sort of king or queen you'd be -- a good and benevolent ruler or a mad tyrant?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really. I'd be the mad or eccentric one but not a tyrant

Ever forced a smile when you met old friends whom you've fallen apart from?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably more of a smirk 

have you ever had an idea that seemed pretty good to you but everybody just dismissed completely?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, it was good too.

Hye taken your dog swimming outdoors before?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have not

Have you ever been a group leader in school activities and how did you feel about it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

We took turns, so sometimes. I am usually nervous at most things like that but it's good for me

have you ever been stuck in traffic for long enough that it would have been quicker to get out and walk?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE snuck into shkewel after sunset?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, because I had a org meeting

Have you ever "taken the leap" with someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nopies. Sounds risky, but there might be a potential reward! 

HYE explored old, abandoned buildings at night?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep. I explored an abandoned ant hill the other day and saw ghosts of ants that were victims of domestic violence murders.


Have you ever drooled on something?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, my pillow. Almost every morning >.<

Have you ever almost ran over someone in the street?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes but remember, ALMOST. 


Have you ever stared at somebody's nape before for minutes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No..... 

Have you?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever swiped a credit card across between the folds of somebody's nape?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't have a credit card 

Have you ever gotten a larj pimple at the very tip of your nose?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember... But had a nasty one near the stache area. 

HYE stuck around after school to sneak into prohibited areas to find answers to worksheets, tests, and exams?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I broke into my middle school but other than that I kind of avoided school as much as possible

have you ever cat called someone before?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

My friends whenever they're trying to look good for their crush. Besides that, usually just cars LOL

Have you ever had an exotic pet?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, a human.


Have you ever juggled fruit?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes around lunchtime every other day

Same question?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever been mellow? Have you ever tried?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

At times, but that's mostly for the collegiate crowd


have you ever won at simon sez or marco polo?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it was coming down on a sunny day.

Have you ever ridden a below-the-track roller coaster?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. Not a big fan of roller coasters in general. 

Have you ever taken a higher level maths class?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever drank an espresso before?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, every morn n night. I'm Italian.

Have you ever pet a stray animal?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever bought a gross cup of coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. I don't even drink that gunk! Bleh! 

Have you ever smelled your own breath in the morning?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever thought about becoming a holy man?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, no. 

HYE poured scalding hot tea on someone while they were sleeping?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever tried to open a door with your foot?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think i have, yes. closing a door is way easier.

Have you ever opened a bag of Skittles or Smarties or M&Ms or whatever, and arranged each of the sweets in groups of their color and found that they don't put many blues or reds in?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever fallen down and couldn't get up?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes. Have you ever almost drowned?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


Have you ever almost drowned... someone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet, but don't tempt me


Have you ever found something really funny that hours later you thought about it and started laughing again so people looked at you strangely?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. At most, it would be a smile. 

HYE tooted on an airplace?


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

No, I've never been on a plane before.

HYE forgotten how to ride a bicycle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been beaten up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been hit a couple of times really good


Have you ever had to ride in an ambulance before?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh yes, embarrassingly so. Thankfully I'd passed out, but I have some fuzzy memory of the paramedic asking me what day it was and weird questions like that.

Have you ever gone mountain/rock climbing?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever hitchhiked?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sure, but not with complete strangers

Have you ever replaced an internal component of your computer by yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just RAM

Ever broken the law


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Many, many times, my dear fellow

Have you ever been out of your house for at least 12 hours (holidays/vacations not included)?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah 

Have you ever sucked some dick for weed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems like you've done that before?

Ever eaten something passed its expiration date?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have, yes. 

Have you ever visited a graveyard after sundown?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE fallen down a steep hill only to be stopped suddenly by a large outcropping of rocks?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever ran across a cliff and continued running even though you are running on air and when you looked down, you dropped?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably for both questions... I fall more than a person should

have you ever confused sugar and salt with disastrous consequences?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Have you ever pulled the fire alarm to get out of skewl?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Amon said:


> Seems like you've done that before?
> 
> Ever eaten something passed its expiration date?


Beggars cant be choosers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever woke up next to a rat


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No but have chased one around a house before.


Have you ever swam with a dolphin?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope, only with a whale shark and sea turtles, once, on different occasions 

Have you ever lied about your age?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe 

Ever had a ball hit u in the face


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever gone dumpster diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope










Ever been involved in a brutal fight


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever been involved in a barroom peanuts eating contest to see who can last the longest without drinking something because of the saltiness of the nuts making you so thirsty?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

of course not, that's madness


have you ever been surprised when you opened up a door?


----------



## IdleChiller1331 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope.

Have you ever traveled outside your own city/town?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have

Have you ever gone home from a night out sober?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes

Have you ever farted in front of your friends?


----------



## npriyax (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think so haha

Have you ever entered an abandoned building that has been closed up for years?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever explored your parents' medicine cabinet at least once especially when you were a kid?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE snuck out of your house on a skewel night to go to an event?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever poked a dead bloated whale


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Eww no

Have you ever been burned?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More times than I remember. Not really anything serious. Worst probably was as a kid when I spilled melted plastic on my finger. Aside from a small scar, wasn't serious though.


Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

No

Have you ever farted and some **** came out?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No

Have you ever kissed your best friend?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess, but she's no longer my best friend or gf anymore


Have you ever felt things should be better than they are for all the effort you've put forth?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah

Have you ever been dumped?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Have you ever went dumpster-diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Ever been really itchy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The answer is _simpel_: yes.

Have you ever used a Ouija board?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes once at Skool

Same question as above


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever typed a word, just one word, on a word processor and saved it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE abruptly left skewel one day due to extreme boredom?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever broken a tooth while eating?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah No...... 

HYE tried to steal cafeteria food, and succeeded in doing so?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever forgot your name, before?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but would be kewl. Tired of my name and ego and crap. Just one day where it's just wiped squeeky clean; pure grade sesnory experience; fresh anew like a toddler or something. 

HYE pilfered a few books from the skewl library?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope

HYE sat on a chair and it broke?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

HYE driven yourself insane over skoolwork?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I sense that will probably happen soon

Ever sliced a banana with your hand


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever cried yourself to sleep and then woke up feeling numb


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nope.


Have you ever gone out in public with your jumper or tee shirt inside out?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE called someone out on the internet?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think so


Have you ever sneezed so hard you started seeing stars?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I sneezed on the star of Reading Rainbow, once. Does that count?


Have you ever texted the wrong person before?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Super awkward

HYE dreamed whilst having a sleeping session in classz, and woke up with a jolt, and started everyone / interrupted the lesson plan?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I started snoring in a meeting of some pretty big named professor types before


Have you ever planted something in the ground and watched it grow large over time?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. Lively little veggies! LOL! 

HYE followed someone home?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE driven by someone's house to see if they're home?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever poured some alcohol on the curb of a sidewalk for a homie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

_What?_ :con No.

HYE forgot what you were going to say in the middle of a sentence?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep.


Have you ever barfed in the middle of a rant, paused, then continued ranting?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

HYE laughed so hard at skewl that you got kicked out of the classrooom?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope. If class was THAT funny, it was gonna be the class clown instigating the laughter that got kicked out. Always the same few people, too. It's great they never changed &#128514;

HYE shot milk (or any liquid, for that matter) out of your nose while laughing?



Mabel Pines said:


> Have you ever been involved in a barroom peanuts eating contest to see who can last the longest without drinking something because of the saltiness of the nuts making you so thirsty?


I read this as *bathroom peanuts* and had some pretty disturbing thoughts for a minute there.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

HYE debated a teacher before and got sent to detention?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

CharmedOne said:


> I read this as *bathroom peanuts* and had some pretty disturbing thoughts for a minute there.


Lol, sorry about putting some disturbing thoughts in your head, although inadvertently. 0


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

HYE accidentally mooned someone, and they got angry to the point where the kicked the rear?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope. When I moon someone it is intentional. And they better darn well appreciate it.



Mabel Pines said:


> Lol, sorry about putting some disturbing thoughts in your head, although inadvertently. 0


Nothing a little brain bleach can't take care of &#128521;

HYE tried to mimic a dangerous stunt you saw in a movie?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, kinda; I wanted to copy a few kung fu moves or whatever.... in the end, I fell flat on my rear. lol. 

HYE munched on moonpies and mooed afterwards?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever munched on a piece of lumber and sat on a chair, afterwards?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

Have you ever cuddled with anyone?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sure. 

HYE tried to write with your toes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


HYE been drunk in public?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Uhmmm... What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas! (And anywhere else, for that matter!)


HYE fallen backwards off a chair in class?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes; I have in fact. I think it was in reaction to being scared of not knowing an answer or something. 

HYE boo'ed the teacher?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever gone biking in the rain?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

probably

have you ever daydreamed so intensely that it was hard for you to return to reality?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was a pretty young kid, there were times when I wasn't sure if I dreamed something or actually did it. I think life and adults sort of stifle that creative vividness 

have you ever really screamed like they do in horror movies?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Hye woken up in a strange place with no memory of how you got there?


----------



## Jeremy Nelson (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah, I drank so much at my house one night, that I blacked out, and when I woke up, I was in my friends living room across town. Luckily I didn't drive, so I guess I walked over there or something.

Hye had a lucid dream?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep.

Have you ever saw a LGBT+ pride parade on real life?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't think I have

have you ever had to sit on someone's lap because you had too many people in one car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Ever been stalked online


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol.


Have you ever posted something then instantly regretted it, lol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't happen often

Ever choked on your spit


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever smelled a fart while you were completely alone and it wasn't from you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah I HATE it when that happens. 

HYE been part of an online YouTube prank (later revealed) unbeknownst to you in the midst of the actual prank?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, lol.


Have you ever dragged a dead body through your back door into your kitchen just to be surprised by your surprise birthday party, lol?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wasn't the only one surprised

Ever let your dawg lick your feet


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever accidentally slept on a blanket while using a mattress to cover you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. I used to camp underneath the bed as a kid, so it's possible

Have you ever walked up more than 10 floors of stairs?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope!

Have you ever eaten at a 1950s American-themed diner?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, once

have you ever tried writing a novel?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes when I was in high school. It was badass 


HYE been on a hot air balloon?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no 
And as I said before, I own a needle, dear @geraltofrivia :bah

have you ever been disrespectful towards cheese?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. I have! So what? 
Some cheese stink. :bah


HYE really used your needles to pop a balloon? :afr


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> Yes. I have! So what?
> Some cheese stink. :bah


*gasp* first of all... *faints*



geraltofrivia said:


> HYE really used your needles to pop a balloon? :afr


maybe...

have you ever lied to a piece of toast?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have never had toast bread. We don't believe in toast bread here. :blank


HYE commanded an army?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahhh

Ever lost in a game of Chess


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Numerous times against the compeeewter. 

HYE whispered in a stranger's ears, and then ran away?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


HYE been on an extended vacation of 10 days or more?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

More like for months

Ever filed a Police report


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No


Ever tripped over your shoelaces?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't think I have

Have you ever torn your pants or shorts at the groin while you were out in public?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes. 



Have you ever accidentally worn two pairs of underwear over each other?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nupe.


HYE mailed a letter to yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I email papers to myself.

have you ever walked into something while checking someone out?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope. 

Have you ever done something nonetheless despite being so afraid?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Just had to gall up and "doo" it or whatever. lol

HYE pretended you were a fighter plane pew pew pew-ing everything in your sight?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Most def


Have you ever put your finger in a plug socket to see what happens?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah.


Have you ever dropped a goop of food on your shirt and licked it off because you didn't want to waste that, since you paid money for it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I might eat it if it's a solid with some sort of sauce on it, but usually I'm dabbing the shirt and damning myself

have you ever been booed before?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not think so, thankfully

Have you ever received sounds of approval from your peers after a presentation?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Polite applause but people have told me they enjoyed it after the fact

Have you ever cried to a movie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure not often.

Have you ever worried about something but it turned out perfectly okay?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


HYE been paranoid?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several times a day

Have you ever patted someone else's pet?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yeah I have 

Have you ever travelled into the future?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nope...but it sure would be interesting to do so!

Have you ever called into a radio talk show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever fallen and landed on your elbow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, ulnar nerve zing

have you ever had a parasite like in the Alien movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever had to call the Cop


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE walked around with your zipper down and didn't realize it until much later?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes.


Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes 

Hye stayed in hospital overnight?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE rushed through a skuuwel exam, and got a perfect score?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

No

Have you ever been kicked out of a public place?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Hye been hit by a car?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. And hopefully would never experience that. 

HYE engaged in a chuckly tummy pat session?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever engaged in a heart drawing session?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

No. 

Have you ever had your stomach pumped?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

HYE skinned the spool at skoooooewl?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nope.


Have you ever been too cool for school while lounging in a pool?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but skewl sucked. *throws rock and punches skool* 

HYE squealed in delight to learn that skuuuuuuwool is cancelled for due to snow?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

We don't have snow here from where I'm from but excited nonetheless every time school was cancelled, usually due to typhoons and heavy rainstorms

Have you ever crashed literally into another person?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hehe! Skewl cancellations. Yippee! 

And uh, yeah. We were running towards each other, and I bumped my lip on their head or something. Ouch!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not sure of the question, but I about put a teenager through the snack cake display at the gas station over the weekend. I was pretty beat after running in humid weather and wasn't paying any attention.

have you ever had your mind on other things when you parked and then came back and realized you have no idea where your car is?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Erm, no. Driving = scary so I stay away. *runs* 

HYE threw the book at the teacher?


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

No i didn't.But i wish i had did.
Have you ever steal a mannequin from the mall for a lonely road?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. no. 

HYE stared outside of the window the whole day?


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No

HYE stared out of two windows for half a day?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Habe U?


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

No,
Have you ever lost some clothes outside?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no. 

HYE splashed a drink in someone's face and ran?


----------



## Zofii (Jun 19, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Er, no.
> 
> HYE splashed a drink in someone's face and ran?


No but I wish I would have sometimes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Zofii said:


> No but I wish I would have sometimes


Youre supposed to end with a question of your own.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

..
Have you ever gone to court?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Hye ridden an elephant?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't remember :/ ...possibly

Have you ever dined and dashed?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once when I was a stupid teenager. :um


HYE looked at the sun until your eyes hurt?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think so. 

HYE skuwooled some1 so potently that along with the personal pwnage, you simultaneously shutdown their PC and fried their router?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope so 

Hye defecated on someones chest?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL! No. 

HYE got pwned?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Many, many times in some online games

Have you ever found a good friend here on SAS?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Kinda but then they realise I'm boring and needy so they leave me lol

Hye flashed your wang in public?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

HYE broken something in a shop?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think. I was clumsy even as a little toddler. *sigh* 

HYE booted from the flash?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not that I'm aware of

have you ever stolen candy from a baby?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not from a baby, but from little kids

Have you ever cooked a banana?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

HYE pilfered a pole?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that sounds uncomfortable

have you ever worn something that was uncomfortable but made you look good?


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, I wore a long dress in July for my brother's wedding which made me swelter in the heat, but looked pretty, I guess.

Have you ever ridden a camel?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not that I remember.

Have you ever found something that was at least centuries old?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

rocks, sure 

have you ever had your clothes or hair catch fire?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE had a famous person compliment you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

HYE duuuwall (dual) booted Linux & Windows?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No

Have you ever kissed a rat? LOL


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no! 

HYE dual buuuuuted (booted) two different Linux OS's (Steam OS + Linux mint or something)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever used Windows 98


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep. Had it on my cpu in my room growing up, had it a little TOO long it was embarrassing. 

Hye built a city out of legos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. When I asked my parents for a Lego set, my mother bought me KerPlunk instead (because she knew Legos were expandable and she'd have to buy more of them).

HYE watched a Youtube you weren't even interested in and caught yourself like 20 minutes into it wondering why you were watching it?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol yes. YouTube has that 'how did I get here?' side to it we all seem to fall into 

HYE eaten rattlesnake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

HYE eaten rattlesnake? :O


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes lol

HYE gotten 3 strikes in a row bowling?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stinkbugs can't bowl

HYE bought something that is big, heavy and hard to put together and hated it so much you wanted to return it after you had it a few days?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No... 

HYE roooooted an anduroido device?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Have you ever jailbroken an iOS device?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Habe only done the roooooootingu approach! 

HYE lol'd yourself to sleep?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No.

Have you ever been so silly that people stopped thinking that you were funny anymore?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*winces* Ouch!!! I felt that one (that one cut straight to the core).... Fine, fine. I'll ease up. I think I'll be fine. 

And to answer, idk; I guess. 

HYE got out of doing a presentation?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. 


HYE been to South Africa?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

HYE been to russia?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE done spying on behalf of the Russians?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, no. *tappity tap tap* 

U ever try to spy on your parents's web browsing sessions?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

My parents do not use internet 

Have you ever been in an island?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been stalked


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U ever kept saying "U ever..." until it annoyed the other person?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Not sure. Maybe I might be annoyed my siblings with that kind of questions when I was a child.

Have you ever smoked narghile?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@GeomTech &#128517;

--------------------

No, plus I have no idea what that is... _Looks it up_... Okay, still a no

Have you ever fallen asleep in front of your computer?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep. 

HYE been to Disneyland?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't. Lol. 

U ever been to Yellowstone national park?


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Have you ever... Gone to jail?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Have U?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever forget to answer a question on here?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you ever been attacked by a great white?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever been on a cruise ship?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Those giant ships for entertainment? No.

Have you ever listened a The Weeknd song?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

U ever bust a poo while busting a mooooove?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Ever forget to answer a question on here?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. Lol. Like what I did above. 

Same question. U ever bust a poo while busting a mooooove?


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Got Into a fight?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Aw come on! No answer? I'll take that as a yes, then. lol. 

And uh, I don't think so. Maybe a small scruff or something but nothing serious. 

Have U?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No I haven't .



HYE come out of a mercy in Mortal Kombat 3, and beat the opponent?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't even play games. Lol. 

HYE booted in safe mode.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.


HYE gone dumpster diving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah *Spits trash outta mouth*

Ever embarrassed yourself in front of your cellmates


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

:bah

have you ever lied in truth or dare, when you chose truth


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, I didn't play that game. 

U ever used the CLI?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have no idea what that means.

HYE let a fart that sounded like a word?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

U ever accidentally used "ls" instead of "dir" in cmd?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who hasn't 

have you ever won money playing a card game?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

U ever stored a command in a variable?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. 

U ever created a custom command?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
HYE helped a child cross the street


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE done any community service?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes (not by lightning, embarrassing story)

HYE gone to a ballet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately.


HYE been frozen out of a building because they had their air conditioning set on full Arctic mode?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, no... 

U ever awoke with the answer to that nagging math problem that's bothered you for days?


----------



## Milano (Mar 20, 2018)

Nope.

Ever been shocked and amazed by someone’s stupidity?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoops, ninjaneered. Mostly my own stupidity. Sometimes I scratch my head and other parts in wonderment. 

Yeah, but it's usually women cranking up the heat in the winter that gets me. Once it hits 80F, I start feeling drowsy and feel like I should strip.

Have you ever snatched defeat from the jaws of victory?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep, and a few fingers were sacrificed too. 

U ever felt that a certain day just seemed "off"?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of times

Ever seen an army of antz


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U ever felt energized by a debate?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, if I don't win I take my stuff and go home.

have you ever been in a parade?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

U ever pulled out the big guns?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They're always on display. Don't stand in my light.

Have you ever been so tired that your eyes are watery the entire day?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably...

HYE received a traffic ticket?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U ever "forgot" to pay the fee?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. They will issue a warrant for your arrest if you do that.

Ever been to a strip club?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Hehe! Which is what I was getting at! :b 

And uh, no. Never went near those places and probably never will. 

U ever farted and the left the round table discussion?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

don't think so, but I've flung some b.s.


have you ever fallen asleep while at the movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever driven on the opposite side of the highway


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

U ever turned off the "invisible mode" feature?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Never turned it off or on

Hye arrived at a store just as they were closing but they refuse to let you in?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, I try to avoid stores if I know they're closing. I worked in retail so long I always hated it when people rushed inside a minute before close and would feel bad doing that to them. 

HYE gotten stranded because of a storm while traveling?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really stranded - but I wouldn't care anyway. I love storms - especially ones up in SE Asia.

HYE been in a helicopter?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, i really enjoy them.

HYE climbed a mountain?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Hypothetically yes I've climbed out of depression twice in my life when I thought there was no way that I could. 

In real life no I've never climbed a mountain. 

Have you ever driven on a race track?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, believe it or not.


HYE spilled a hot beverage in your lap?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, and it hurt! 

U ever just gave up, and went to sleep?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Have you ever woken up in the morning determined to make some progress, so that the day wouldn't end like the day before?



SAgirl said:


> Hypothetically yes I've climbed out of depression twice in my life when I thought there was no way that I could.


Good answer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes, but it's really hard to figure out if you're progressing on lots of things.

Have you ever taught yourself something from scratch?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, but the understanding is half-assed, and surface-level. 

U ever got your butt kicked by a kid?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes. Sometimes, I'd get into it with older kids picking on younger kids.



Have you ever run a red light?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think a few times during driving practice (thankfully, didn't get caught). But I hate driving in general, and haven't done it in a long time (nearly a year). 

U ever taunted someone, and really regretted doing so later on?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah .. 

Have you ever held a snake?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuuu! 

U ever had a pet moth?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Who the hell has a pet moth... 

Have you ever stole money?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ LOL! :b You'd be surprised! Hehe! 

Nope. None of that thievery crap here! 

U ever got into a fight with a stranger?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever chewed on ice cyoobs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah baby.

HYE kissed someone with peanut butter in your mouth?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

U ever had kimchi + natto for dinner?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Karsten said:


> Yeah baby.
> 
> HYE kissed someone with peanut butter in your mouth?


Hrm, I have not. I really don't remember kissing anyone with anything in there mouth apart from cigarettes and that is gross :spit

Have you ever contemplated yourself in the universe and realize how small your SA is in comparison? I think so much about how my problems are real but in the universe they have no hold at all....


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever ran over an animal?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U ever got angry at someone on this thread?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but not because of the thread lol.

HYE eaten something you didn't like to not hurt the cook's feelings?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I have. 

U ever stopped talking to someone because they dropped too many harsh truth bombs on you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever planted a stink bomb in the Air vents of your enemies house?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, but would be funny. *giggles* 

U ever revealed your entire life story to a complete stranger?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only when I want to cause psychological damage

have you ever planted a tree?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah. I think in elementary Skooowel. 

U ever patted the ground after planting a seed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Ever poked an obese dawg or cat


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Naw. 

Have you? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No I'm afraid of touching animals.


HYE participated in an sports event?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever had to call the Cops?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.

Have you ever listened a Sam Smith song?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

U ever crashed your brain?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm on like my 3rd brain. This one is from a squirrel


Have you ever shrieked when you saw a spider, a snake, or some other creature?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mostly definitely, with a spider 

Have you ever danced in a night club?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! None of that gunk in my life.... ever!!! 

U ever rolled out of bed?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yep, it was funny 

Have you ever sang a song front of your class in school?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, and thankfully never had to. *phew!* 

U ever been forced into a really long conversation with someone that you didn't quite like?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, and thankfully not. 

U ever fell down the stairs?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes when I was a kid and we had guests and I was very embarrassed. I just got up and sat besides my father pretending nothing happened. 


HYE caused your house's electrical fuses to blow?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welllllllll.......maybe lol 

Have you ever gotten stung by a wasp?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes, it was horrific

Have you ever had a skin sample taken?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE set fire on/under a bee hive?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Lol. 

U ever used Qubes OS?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol, never even heard of it.

HYE refreshed over and over to see if you have any new messages.


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

No, but when I log on I hope to see new messages! 

Ever climbed a mountain?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever fallen off the bed while sleeping?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep; like twice. 

U ever awoke not knowing where you were?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes. 

Have you ever been on a water silde?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

as a kid yeah 

HYE gone sailing?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope. 

HYE mistakenly waved back at someone who wasn't waving at you?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh god yes, more than once unfortunately 

hye walked out on a movie?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Never as much as I have wanted too
HYE lost your wallet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few times 

Ever broken the law


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A really slow ninja just ninja'd me. I've broken a few, but nothing that should distress the average citizen.

Yes, but not permanently. I frequently misplace things only when I need them

Have you gone to a music festival that has a huge amount of people attending?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah

Have you been yelled at infront of others?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I suppose

have you ever worn your jeans inside out?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, lol.

HYE been to an island?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. But a rather big one where you don't quite feel the islandness.


HYE punched someone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

maybe as a kid

have you ever drawn someone's portrait?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've tried.

HYE baked bread?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kinda

have you ever met a fox?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

no 

U ever used Unix.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye dyed your hair


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes.

Have you ever listened The Weeknd's music?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes
Hye thought about becoming a singer


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes 

Have you ever been in Europe?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't. 

U ever been to India?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever been in Asia?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Japan, and it was pretty comfy there. 

U ever been to South America?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever been in Oceania?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nuupe. Seems koowell though. 

U ever thought about schooling someone?


----------



## Kac28891 (Jul 23, 2018)

I did a few times.

Have you ever gone to a concert by yourself?


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Nope

Ever gone to an abandoned place?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

I would like to though. 

U ever snuck out to do urban exploration?


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

yes i did! its really fun

ever slept for a whole day?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

U ever looked intently at your shoes to see what you stepped in?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

HYE been mistaken about someone's identity?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No. Just their personality
Hye asked anyone if they needed help with anything


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. 

U ever schooled the teacher at their own game?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Yes, well "attempted to" I should say.

Hye been called upon in class to answer a question, and couldn't come up with the answer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes. :bah Not fun times.... 

U ever bamboozled someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever deleted an important file


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only some of yours

Have you ever been temporarily stuck because your hair was caught in something?


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

yes, the car door many times.....

have you ever wanted to step in front of a train?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I sometimes do get an urge to do something like that in the moment. It's my brain trying to convince me to off myself. Stupid brain.

have you ever lost a bet and had to do something embarrassing in front of people?


----------



## khafail (Jul 25, 2018)

Thankfully not

Have you ever wanted to just live out the rest of your days as someone else?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever wanted to just pick up and leave it all behind? Start over somewhere new and far away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Ever had to cut people out of your life?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though most leave freely

have you ever discussed the meaning of everything with one of your pets?


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

No


Have you ever been asked to prepare for an emergency landing on a plane


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet

have you ever bought all the ingredients for something you're making but one, then tried to substitute something else for it with disappointing results?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been constipated?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Too many times 

HYE participated in team sports.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, though mostly individual stuff today


have you ever had your name mispronounced badly?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh yes..... Many, many times! 

U ever scolded someone for leaving dog doo stains in your carpet (not taking off their shoes in the house)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever filed a Missing Persons report?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

Have U?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

HYE farted in the library?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

U ever flarted with the hot librarian?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no, but that's because I AM the hot librarian hehe 

Have you ever tried cactus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever had terrible eye bags


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably. I'm always tired.

have you been to any sporting events yet this summer?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ ^ ^ Wow! Lots of confidence there. Lol! No wonder most are scared off! 

Answer above; No. Not a fan of sporty stuff. 

U ever got lost in the woods?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes when we were kids in Germany we got lost a few times in the forest but we always found our way back. 

HYE seen a portal?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No but I swear my sister and I went through something like one once lol we went to town to get snacks and were driving back to my grandma's which was right around the corner but it was just more road and trees and we ended up in a town supposedly hours from my grandma's in a matter of minutes, then found our way back in an hour. it didn't make any bloody sense. I still get goosebumps thinking about it. 

Have you ever seen a mountain lion in person?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U ever got lost in the woods..... at night?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.

HYE farted in front of your crush?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever slept for the whole day


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. 

HYE answered a question on a Stack Exchange website?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. Probably should, however.... gotta give back to the community. Lol. 

U ever said "ah, screw it!", turned off the 'pewter and went outside?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes when I can see them  I do this in winter a lot 

hye gone swimming in the dark?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U ever fumbled with the pancakies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...no.


HYE had a seizure?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

Ever been shouted at


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever shouted at your pets?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes only when they're naughty and going through the trash making a big mess. 

Have you ever been to a military base?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No but I'm gonna live in one for two months three weeks from now.


HYE thrown a grenade?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE gone to a movie alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever fled the scene of a crime


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

>_> no...

Have you ever gone hunting?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever skipped skewl?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yep

ever made tacos?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever murdered a snail


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

No, I'm not a murderer. Except the fact that I murdered a lot of ants while I was a child.

Have you ever had sex?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes.

Have you ever gone camping by yourself?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope. But I kinda want to.

Have you ever been in an another country besides the country or countries that you are a citizen of?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to Fiji?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope, but would like to, however. 

U ever thought of taking someone out, and nearly carried it through?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes and no

Have you ever rage quitted an online game?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp

Ever squished a bug using your hand


----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)

yep


have you ever fell asleep on the last train home after a night out and ended up 100s of miles away


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Umm, I guess no. But I remember I forgot my station couple of times when I used to go to my school with tram.

Have you ever been in an ambulance?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but only as a passenger.


HYE been in the ER?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Several... ouch

Have you ever hurt yourself trying to show off?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

quite possibly as a kid, that sounds right.

Have you ever gone rock climbing?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

HYE gone skydiving?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever been stopped by a foreign person in a car possibly for sex?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Ha ha ha never happened and I am pretty sure will never happen either (foreign or local)


HYE gone kayaking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever had a dream about SAS members?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE been scuba diving?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

HYE felt like your wings were just too heavy to carry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm

Ever had to swallow a big pill


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah kind of.

HYE been on TV?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Not that I am aware of.... would be strange to have some news report a creepy guy in the library :grin2:


HYE pee'd in the pool


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes I have pee'd in a swimming pool

Have you ever bunjee jumped?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

HYE met another SASer in person?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye had a talk with the man in the mirror?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been stalked whether online or in real life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno 

have you thrown a temper tantrum at some point in the recent past?


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Probably on the quiet, as is working in retail.

Have you ever had any sporting achievements?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few, but it's all relative


have you been swimming this year?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I swimmed like one time in a hotel's pool nearby.

Have you ever listened Stressed Out by Twenty One Pilots?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I like them.


Have you ever been stranded or broken down somewhere overnight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been in a Band


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE ridden an elephant?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been in a snowball fight


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No
HYE been in a paint ball fight


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope

HYE seen a koala irl?


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Never.


Have you ever been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Never, Don't know how to swim so I avoid open water bodies


HYE touched a sting ray


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I have. It was... clammy.


Have you ever appeared on TV?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Nope, never I was forced to audition once as a kid, it was a horrible experience


HYE stepped on a LEGO


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but not recently. I need some legos.


Have you ever been given a shot with a really, long needle?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Not a really long needle, but I had to give 7 syringes of blood today(does that count)


HYE yelled loudly at your work/school out of anger


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Most certainly yes.

Have you ever met a celebrity in person?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes Dwayne Johnson (the rock) he lives by my parents.

Have you ever done karaoke?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes. A few times, once at a university and a few times at a bar. So embarrassing. 

Have you ever fallen in love?


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no means no, now you know


have you ever adopted someone from this website?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

wtf? no :lol

HYE welded?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been homeless


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.


HYE been that guy?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Which guy? Homeless? No.

Have you ever been in New York City?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, a few times.

HYE gone kayaking?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, but I have been white water rafting

HYE rode a horse?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye fostered anyone from sas? (legs it)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No...


HYE been near a forest fire?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes I have

have you ever been the troublemaker?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Never I really do not see the point.

Hye been accused of something you knew was wrong?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Many times.

HYE stolen something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cash

Ever been suspended from school


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever broken something on purpose that didn't belong to you?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I guess so, I can't remember.

Have you ever been in Middle East?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.
HYE had to shove a pill up your a**?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't have to ............

Hye beef stewed someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat

Ever visited the Deep Web


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...no.


HYE been scuba diving?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope

Have you ever gone surfing?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only on the web ooo got eem

Hye been nude in public


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

...yes.

Have you ever performed in a play?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You should totally expand on that story haha.

Yeah I played a tree in primary school once which was quite fitting because my expressions are very wooden. 

Hye accidentally burped in someone's face?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^My first and only time that I drank, got drunk, and someone thought it would be fun to go skinny dipping lol
At least I know drunk me is extremely social!

Yes plenty of times

Hye drawn someones portrait?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


HYE given a talk in front of a large audience?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends on what you consider large but I would say yeah ... makes me want to throw up still

have you ever seen something that you couldn't explain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah, those things 

Ever broken something out of rage


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I broke a clubhouse as a kid


Have you ever been out in the pitch dark where there's little light pollution?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever drastically changed your hairstyle so that people had a hard time recognizing you at first?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE accidentally stabbed yourself with scissors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been fired from a job


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

More or less

Have you ever been in a spooky place overnight?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

HYE listened to police radio?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE seen a movie at a drive-in theater?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

When I was little  I'm not sure if there are anymore near me. 

HYE been to Alaska?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I'd love to go.


HYE been stranded on an island?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

HYE went to a party?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many.


HYE fallen down the stairs?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

have you ever had to use crutches?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE had surgery?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No 

HYE got a parking ticket ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several


HYE stepped on a nail?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yikes no! just a thumbtack and plenty of earrings =/

HYE been to a gun range?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well technically yes cause I was delivering products to an army base so they could upgrade the shooting range :teeth

HYE had a pet chicken


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no 

have you ever won a staring contest?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, bet you blink first


have you ever been swimming at a waterfall?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

NO.

HYE won a staring contest in jail?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

something to look forward to

have you ever been in a car being driven at ridiculous speeds?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fastest I've ever been is 110 mph.


HYE been duped?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever had a painful leg cramp


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ugh yes.

have you ever interacted with a dolphin? (I'd say seen but people will write on tv or in a picture lol)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes probably because most people on the internet are secretly dolphins, who knows a toxic butterfly could really be a toxic dolphin

Hye punched someone in the groin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever eaten a bug


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

all the time in my sleep :afr (I imagine) 

hye gotten into a physical fight?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE talked with a real walkie talkie?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes

Hye buried a dead body?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just pets.


HYE flown in a private plane?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have never flown

HYE barked at someone just to see what they'd do?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually bite before barking.

have you ever streaked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been to a scene of a murder


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nothing that can be easily proved

Have you ever sexually harassed one of your teachers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

HYE let a fart that smelled reminiscent of burned plastic?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe. :um


HYE gone hiking by yourself?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, and I found my way back


Have you ever been chased by an angry mob with pitchforks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.

HYE farted in a crowded elevator?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

no. I avoid crowded elevators 

HYE took a beating to protect someone?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, but I have risked a beating/my life to protect someone else.

HYE held a cat while you opened an oven to take your food out? It's very painful.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have held cats that suddenly got scared of something and then clawed me up before jumping away.


Been to a nude beach?


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh god no


Mixed salt and sugar up and put salt where sugar was supposed to go?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No

Hye eaten octopus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


Flown in a helicopter?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No

Hye cut in line?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah :um

Been to an auto race?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Have you ever had a song dedicated to you?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Not that I know of

Hye twisted someone's nips


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No comment


HYE been to a latenight movie? (After midnight)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. I really need to go see a movie at some point this summer


Have you ever told someone to be quiet or shut up while trying to watch a movie, study in a public place, or something similar?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No...

Have U?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever worked on a month long project


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Had the hiccups for more than a few minutes?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever smiled or nodded at a fellow biker (if you are one)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever seen an obese animal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lots of people and cats and dogs

Have you ever had to work up the courage to do something then found out it wasn't a big deal at all?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, those were few yet extremely satisfying experiences lol

HYE been to an amusement park as an adult?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

HYE seen a dog get nervous when it knows something is about to happen that isn't bad but the dog thinks it's bad because dogs are neurotic that way?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Awww not sure

Hye had to apologise for being a jerk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk.... Probably

U ever aspired to be part of a S.W.A.T team?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope. 

HYE eaten ice cream from the container?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

U ever spent the day at the shooting range?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.

HYE held your poop in for days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Ever signed a contract


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The soul contract to being stuck in this ploopy realm. *sigh* What a huge mistake that was. 

U ever spent your free time making mechanical pencil guns in elementary skooll?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I did...



Showered outdoors?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

U ever plotted a nasty prank against the mean old skool teacher?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

We probably did... :stu


Failed a class?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes. It was Accounting 101

Have you ever eaten a packet of sugar without anything else?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a packet, more like a spoonful 

Ever inked an octopus


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ ^ I hate accounting too! It was pure yuck! *shudder* 

And no, I have not. 

U ever snuck into old abandoned places at night?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope but sounds like an adventure!

Ever seen a decomposed animal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty common along the backs roads here.

Have you ever built something with your hands?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, nothing important. Just little stuff in shop class.


HYE been so hungry you were light-headed and weak?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever found a missing person


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.
HYE gone camping?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes

have you ever experienced something unexplainable and it made you believe in ghosts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, I just blame it on flying saucers

have you ever escaped from prison?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, last night.


HYE won a jackpot on a slot machine?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. I've never really been into gambling

Have you ever had a cavity?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes lol.

Have you ever been checked for STDs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE stolen anything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Monies once 

Ever broken a piggy bank


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes


Have you ever broken something that wasn't yours?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes.
HYE had a panic/anxiety attack in a mall?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have them everywhere.


Been on a date?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not many but yes.

HYE had indian fry bread?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Nope.

HYE baked a cake from scratch?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

No but I have scratched a cake while baked.

Have you ever massaged a doughnut?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know what that means...I'm gonna say no.


Been on a blind date?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No
HYE seen a hyena in real life?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

in a zoo in real life yes. In the wild no. 

HYE been to a disney theme park?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes

HYE worn something revealing in public?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Have you ever been slapped?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so. The one I remember is saying a curse word when I was a little kid while I was riding in a car with my mom and having her reach over in one fluid motion and smack me across the mouth.

Have you ever embarrassed someone in public?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably have but not on purpose.


HYE hit your head on a door jam?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most likely. I know I've tripped over a threshold.


Have you ever been caught in a natural disaster area?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yah

Ever done the Cinnamon challenge


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No lol I know better than to do bored youtube things that can potentially hospitalize you. 

HYE gone ice skating?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever spent a lot of time on writing a long message to someone but never actually sent it?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

All the time.

Have you ever swam with sharks?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to surf where a man was attacked a couple years later. He may have been hunting me!

Have you ever ran with the bulls?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE fallen off a roof?


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

no


have you ever had mac n cheetos from burger king?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


HYE had Burger King's tacos?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No

Have you adopted a pet from an animal shelter?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No
HYE hugged a koala?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

I wish.

Have you ever been mauled by a bear?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If only
Hye parachuted off of a roof?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


HYE tried diet root beer?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea, not a fan of diet sodas can't tolerate artificial sweeteners very well.

HYE let a door to door salesman give you their pitch?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I feel guilty telling them no. 

Hye been to a drummer circle?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, just a guitar circle.

HYE been on a boat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


HYE lit a firecracker under someone's window?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No but put one in the hole of a cactus as a dumb teenager 

HYE gone to the beach at night?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, ever made out on the beach at night?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

A real gentlemen doesn't say


HYE tried the suicide at Taco Bell?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The what?


HYE seen a shooting star?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes 

HYE gone snorkeling?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes 

Hye been in a mosh pit?


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes, infact last weekend

HYE flunked a class?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Many times.
HYE been in love?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but they didn't love me back. 


HYE been dumped?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Yes, but they didn't love me back.
> 
> HYE been dumped?


 :squeeze

Yes. 

HYE gone stargazing?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE won a free vacation?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been on a weird date


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. He kept criticizing women and Hispanic women, then tried kissing me and touching me inappropriately. (I slapped him and got the hell out of there).

Ever gone camping by the beach?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Never, sounds like a great place to camp but not sure if you can do that at my local beach

Ever stayed in your home for a week or more without going out?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

That happens regularly.

Have you ever been stalked?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been water skiing?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No.

HYE got fired from a job?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No.
HYE been kicked out of your house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever ran away from home


----------



## Breath slow and re-frame (Jul 13, 2018)

No, I've never ran away from home.

Have you ever fought a traffic/speed violation in person?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not in court, but I've avoided getting a ticket.

Have you ever ripped a hole in the space time continuum?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

probably

have you ever accidentally left the house with 2 different shoes?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Have you ever picked up a hitchhiker?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a couple of times

have you ever had a splinter stuck in your finger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.

HYE been to Spain?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes to visit family. 

Have you ever swam with the fishes?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes lol feels weird when they swim by your arms and legs

HYE purposely gone out of state/country for a concert?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No. 

Have you ever wanted to join a tv competition or game show?
(I do, The Amazing Race!)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have thought about participating in a question/answer game for money could be pretty cool but would be way too anxious to go through with it. @Ekardy you and me would be hilarious amazing race duo lol

HYE cliff dived into water?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> (Kardy you and me would be hilarious amazing race duo lol)


Yes! We would need to think of a team name :lol

No, but I want to.

HYE been surfing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever volunteered at a animal shelter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but that would be cool.


HYE been rock climbing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep

Ever had a bad haircut


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes.
HYE fainted?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.

Hye hacked into a government agency?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not, but who would admit to that anyway, lol.

HYE accidentally caused someone great bodily harm?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Karsten said:


> Not, but who would admit to that anyway, lol.


^You never know, it was worth a shot, lol.

Mmm, broke someone's nose once.

Hye looked in the mirror and did sexy faces?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, lol.

HYE gambled at a casino?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! And it was fun!

Hye drove cross-country?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, but I want to.

HYE eaten something that was expired?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Noooo! I’m paranoid about that stuff.


Hye drawn yourself as a superhero and had your own superhero name?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am sure I did when I was a kid.

HYE experienced a natural disaster in person?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

multiple times. Hurricanes, earthquakes...

Hye done a Mario Kart race in real life?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No.

HYE cried in a public space?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm permanently crying so yeah

Hye shot someone?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Edit: wow, no @[email protected] Dammit ninja

have you ever tried communicating with snails?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^ oh damn I wouldn't cross you then

Yeah I'm fluent in snail and also slug

Hye bit someone


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.

Hye walked through a field of flowers?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah and fell over and landed on a turd. 

Hye held a snake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever cut someone's hair without them knowing it?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:lol yes.


Hye eaten a roasted scorpion?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no

have you ever started a band?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

In my dreams. Does that count?


Hye made an outfit of recycled materials?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

HYE won a contest?


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

No. D:

HYE fell asleep in a class?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I used to all the time. On my school report it said I was prone to falling asleep haha 

Hye got an electric shock


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just from static electricity.


HYE been to an aquarium?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever been in a plane crash?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, and I hope I never am.


HYE stalked someone?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No.

HYE done body paint on yourself or someone else?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

for sports

have you ever made your own pizza from scratch?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. Even the crust.


Have you ever gotten injured playing sports?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeh but it was minor

Ever been trapped in an elevator


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE dyed your hair?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes

Have you ever saved someones life?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I talked some girl out of suicide before so I guess so yeah

Hye tipped a cow


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No.

Have you ever been a magicians assistant?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I perform my own magic tricks.

HYE been knocked over by an ocean wave?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^That's what she said.


Yes. The ocean won't stop giving me hugs.


HYE done the electric slide?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah and fell down the stairs

Hye traded nudes with another sas member


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few. :um


HYE tripped over your own feet?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sadly yes

HYE had a concussion?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. 

HYE yelled in a movie theatre?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Have you ever choked?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Supposedly I choked on something as a child and my mom had to dislodge it, which led me to run off crying to my room

have you ever been hit with a snowball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever stepped on an animals tail


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes accidentally, my poor dog T_T

HYE slept in a tent in the backyard?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Have you ever had an enema or colonic?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ew no.

HYE been in the woods at night?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U ever stumbled upon a corpse?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not a human bean

have you ever had your ears ringing after being around too loud of music?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure. Also after firing firearms at the range.


HYE sent a nude pic of yerself to someone?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only the Benis 

Hye got a disease


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many


HYE gone an entire day without your phone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I broke one earlier this year.

Have you ever procrastinated long enough where you feel overwhelmed by everything?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My whole life has been a session of procrastination so yes

Hye been mugged?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

me, too, it seems.

And yeah, I've been mugged.

Have you ever done karaoke in front of a bunch of people?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah when I was a kid they made me sing some corny song in the pub and I'm still traumatised 

Hye ate a bug?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Have you ever built an igloo?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't done that one.


HYE been inebriated?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

HYE jumped up and down whilst emitting staccato farts?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have not.


HYE had an energy drink?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yup

HYE been kissed at midnight on new year's eve?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow you didn't need to narrow it down like that. I've never been kissed at all.


HYE had back ache for a long time?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah from an injury from a fall

Have you ever eaten something that was awful just to be nice?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lol I don't think so. I'm super picky with food.

HYE caused an unwanted fire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Noooo! 

Yu ever created an API?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE slipped in the shower?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! Mucho ouchies! 

Yu ever ran away from a guy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?


Been to a haunted house?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish! 

Ever hid away from the group of girls and made your escape when the surroundings where clear? *shudder shudder*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh?


Gone more than a week without showering?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

U ever tip-toed your way out of the classroom?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe at school or uni, I don't remember.

Have you ever taken a photo of your **** in the toilet, for a joke?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No...


HYE had an overdue library book?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Many, many times! 

U ever rebuked a person for being rood?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um...not to their face.


HYE had your car stolen?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

U ever woke up with a noodle under your pillow?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

HYE forgot something important?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately

Have you ever had to have an MRI?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Came close, but nope. *phew!* 

U ever cringed upon viewing really old posts of yours?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It bugs me more when I see posts from once active posters whom I liked to see but no longer post

Have you ever been in a play or other performance?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah.
HYE fallen in a mud puddle?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I slid down a muddy hill right into one. It was kind of fun

Have you ever climbed a tall tree to the very top?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not to the very top.


HYE drank pee?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, geeze. No!


HYE had a hangnail?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

U ever taunted some1 b4 a duel + mooned them + ultimately ended up losing the duel and having to swallow your pride to admit that it was indeed, a great game?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Umm... :um


Answered your door in the nude?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^LOL! Does not compute for those that are feeble in understanding! Jk. 

Never! 

Ever mooned some1 b4 a sparing session?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dear goodness no! Need much mental and physical prep before a good sparring match.

HYE done a proper twirl ice skating?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope. Only ice skated once.

HYE been to a renaissance festival?

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever woke up with full body numbness?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not full body.


HYE been scammed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably but I am not aware of it

Have you ever paid for some stranger's lunch who forgot their wallet?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Nah, but I have brought beggars on the street food.

Hye got a puppy?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope  would be a dream come true!

Have you ever played a song over and over again until you can't stand it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope.

Ever called out a teacher for "accidentally" mooning a student?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever taken photos of the moon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

Ever moonpied some1?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ever been obsessed with mooning?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Obviously! 

Ever taken a prank way too far?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No.
HYE been to a mental asylum?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.

HYE skinny dipped?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

Ever pinched someone?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever sharted?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, yeah... it was pretty bad. 

Ever flarted with someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever been in a physical fight


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


HYE given a very expensive gift to someone?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, caught in a flash flood

HYE driven across the country?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

HYE tried to sell a piano to someone who didn't want one?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope.

HYE been banned from an online forum?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope

HYE caught a fish?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Have you ever been punched?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Few times

Hye been shot at?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever got destroyed in a game of chess?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All the time.

HYE been nude golfing?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope.

Ever burped during an interview, but still managed to get the job?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Been to a football game (American)?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Ever derived a mathematical theorem out of pure interest?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I did that just this morning...not.


Been hiking in the winter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* That is something I wish to do. 

Ever called someone out for judging people by their zodiac sign?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

No.

Ever died?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

In a game, sure. This question breeds more questions. 

Ever wondered how the phenomena of memory gradually developed in living organisms?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

...yes


ever sung to Madonna in a traffic jam in heavy rain?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever learned something but couldn't practically apply the concepts?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes 

ever listened to Kazakh pop?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever manipulated a system to your likings?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ummm I don't know about manipulating but I do change my desktop image to my liking. 


Have you ever watched the stars at night?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not for ages.

Have you ever had a facial?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope. I fail at girly things, I never do anything like that...had my nails done once urged by my grandmother. lol

HYE met a celebrity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever slept for less than 4 hrs


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Many a time.

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes

HYE gone out of your way to help someone?


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

too many times, and in one person's case, it has led to a lot of deep anguish. hopefully she'll get her life together and finally move out of town with a solid job offer soon, and stop bothering me on the phone with very random requests for favors.

HYE gone on a trip to a foreign country?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes

have you ever met someone for the first time but it felt like you were old friends?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm... Never. 

Ever stumbled upon a natural remedy that actually worked?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends what you mean. If for mental illness, I wish. 

Have you ever regretted not telling someone how much you love them?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No... That hasn't happened to me... yet. 

Ever proposed a "master plan" to make the world a "better" place?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Been in a plane crash?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, but I admit that every time I've boarded a flight, that disturbing imagery of plane wreckage and carnage enters my mind, and it tends to linger there in the background until I've reached my destination. 

Ever overdosed on the flarting, and got rejected?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No...and I am not even quite sure what that means.

HYE gotten caught in the rain?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah many times and I got caught in a fairly big downpour here once and couldn't see where I was walking at all. Then it started hailing large chunks of ice. The weather here can be pretty neurotic.

Have you ever climbed a mountain?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, sort of. Hiked in Sedona and had to climb up some areas.

HYE gone scuba diving?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nupe.

HYE climbed a Fourteener? (Mountain over 14,000 feet high)


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
HYE bitten off more than you can chew?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Ms kim said:


> No
> HYE bitten off more than you can chew?


no. I always find that I have enough teeth.

HYE lived in the wilderness for weeks at a time?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

A wilderness is a place of sadness. Yes I've lived there

HYE not known what to ask in the "have you ever thread"?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes! All the time.
HYE been so sick that even breathing hurt.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably.


HYE had one of those days?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep.

Ever overdosed on the _flirting_, and got rejected?


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nope.

Ever drank cough syrup?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yup
HYE been hospitalized?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, quite a few times unfortunately. All health related.

HYE gone horseback riding?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes!


Wilderness camping?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No
HYE spit on someone?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ick no

HYE been engaged?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Never have, never will.

HYE been arrested?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

HYE tooted your horn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever lost an important PC file?


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

yes... ALL OF THE SAVED HOMEWORK AND STUFF from college

Have you ever gotten so angry with something not working that you went "HULK SMASH" on it?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. I had this brushless motor that didn't work, I was following youtube guides to re-wind it but the goddamn thing wouldn't come apart and I went FULL HULK on it.


HYE flown a drone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish..... 

Ever submitted an app to the google play store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been spelunking?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Ever attempted to flirt and fell flat on your face?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, it isn't even obvious to me what I'm doing.


Have you ever tried to have a serious conversation after you've had too much to drink?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have and never will! No alcohol or drugs in this system! 

Ever developed feelings for a cave?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I would like to spelunk, though being stuck underground might make me really claustrophobic 

Have you ever caught fireflies i.e. lightning bugs?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope.
HYE been to a gay club?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever ran away in the middle of conversation?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No.
HYE not been anxious while speaking publicly?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever filed a police report?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes

HYE snuck food into the library?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I've never even been in a library because I'm like super cool and stuff

Hye punched someone in the boob


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No..... Why would someone even do that?.... *shudder* 

Ever passed an exam by 1 point?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^ Sometimes you gotta hit a tit

No, I fail everything. 

Hye fell down the stairs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Mhmm. Maybe a light tap whilst wearing a mit that could eventually turn into a squishy massage session. 

Yes. Much ouchies resulted from that. 

Ever gone deep pit exploring?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if you mean taking a quick sniff of my armpit, then probably

have you ever took time to look really nice for something, then spilled something on yourself or been splashed?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol! 

Never! 

Ever had a moonpie during a full moon?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not. 

Have you ever been caught singing or dancing by somebody when you thought you were alone?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

haha probably. I can't think of a specific occasion tho.

HYE smoked a cigarette?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! And never will!!! 

Ever had a brain cramp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever blacked out?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah

Ever voice chatted with @Karsten?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes all the time

Hye pooped in someone's house on the living room floor


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes all the time


HYE changed a flat tire?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes

HYE climbed a mountain?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes for yes

Have you ever eaten an entire large pizza by yourself?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! 

Ever cheated on a test..... and got #busted?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Never cheated on a test.

Hye thought about what it would be like to be rich?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have! I'd probably rot away somewhere; filthy rich with no one around; losing money from reckless daytrading and other forms of gambling (online poker, mass purchase of lottery tickets, etc) to attempt to get even more money , but epically failing(I know, I'm greedy). But overall, if I were filthy rich, I'd go off-grid; to never be seen by another person again. 

Ever wished that you had an entire planet to yourself (planet is habitable for humans with no other humans or sentient beings around, but still populated with various animals and plants)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever had a panic attack in class?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Close to it when I was doing public speaking

Have you ever had to be rescued?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't think I have. 

Ever had someone intently state at you for more than 5 minutes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, probably if you mean stare

Have you ever taken an exercise class?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

If martial arts classes count, then yes. 

Ever relied on kung-fu in an actual fight?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, I don't fight. (just vampires of course)

HYE dyed or modified clothing in any way?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Ever felt as if you couldn't breathe?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I have asthma.


Hye fed ducks at the park?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

HYE rescued a stray animal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, a few times

have you ever had a dangerously high fever?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, when I was in the hospital for pneumonia.

HYE been to a country in Asia?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! Lots! And I loved it!

HYE kissed someone under a mistletoe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever broken the law?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes


HYE went treasure hunting?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't think I have. 

Ever failed an AP exam?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never taken one. :duck 



Have you ever wanted to visit the pyramids in Egypt?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

YES! 

Ever thought about eating curry?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I knew someone who used to bring me Indian food. Not sure if I've used it much myself

Have you ever been part of a show?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In Elementary skewl

Ever worked in Retail?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sniff* 

NP liked going to elementary skool.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope

Have you ever gotten a facial/body piercing other than the ears?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^^ oop! I posted in the wrong thread! Eek! 

But to answer the question above..... NEVER!!! And never will!!! 

Ever got scolded for telling the truth?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, most people don't want to hear the truth

Have you ever been broken down on the side of the road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever been in a physical fight


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


Ever destroyed an entire fleet of ships?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Ever said "screw it", and just spent a few years on a farm by yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


Have you ever been overwhelmed in a crowd?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! Had a headache and felt sick for the rest of the time. Yuck! 

Ever worked the night shift all by yourself?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye went a whole day without food?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have! 

Ever taken a deep forest walk..... at night?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

No
Hye walked in the forest at night?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Ever burned your hand.... at night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am always burning myself it seems

Have you ever burned the roof of your mouth with hot cheese or something similar?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah Don't even try to remind me!

Ever read for an entire day non-stop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No


Have you ever used a canoe?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have, actually. Field trip during middle school. 

Ever got out of going to school?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Many times lol.


Have you ever made anything out of ceramic?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope

Ever messaged someone from Asia?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have! 

Ever watched a video of someone poking around on the dank web?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not

Have you ever bent over simultaneously with someone else and smacked foreheads?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... 

Ever thought about visiting the dank web?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope



Have you ever used a bow and arrow?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a few times 

Have you ever chopped wood?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, never had to. :blank

Have you ever hunted?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever won the lottery?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Have you ever fell asleep in class?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever fallen asleep behind the wheel?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Almost. 

Have you ever walked in on someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope 



Have you ever played on a sports team?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Ever sparred with someone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Have you ever played a musical instrument?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have! 

Ever taken apart a device?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course.

Have you ever exceeded the flight envelope?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope



Have you ever tried surfing?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep.


Have you ever accidently shut your own head in a door


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

No, can't say that I have. 

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have and likely never will. 

Ever scared someone off with an angry look?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yep !!


Have you ever thrown up over the steering while driving?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No.

Have you ever tripped and fell in front of a bunch of folks.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Horrible times..... 

Ever honked at someone in traffic?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I seem to only remember instances of being honked at. 

Have you ever been flipped off by a fellow motorist?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I think I have 

Have you ever been told that you talk in your sleep?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah


have you ever accidently left a sleep mask round your neck on a night out?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah i put it back on at the next bar

Hye thought why me?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

At times. But usually, I just shrug my shoulders and try to move on with life. Hard to do, but eh. It's a work in progress. 

Ever covered your eyes to avoid eye contact with someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. I just look away.

Ever run over a skunk on the road?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, and hope I never will. 

Ever ran over someone?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.

Have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

More like a truffle shuffle scuffle. I'm not much of a fighter.

Have you ever intentionally hit someone?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

When I was a child, I was an evil little ******.

Have you ever done something bad and let someone else take the blame?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah. I let my mom take the blame. Sorry mom. :frown2:

Have you ever slept through your alarms?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

More than likely, Hye thought sod it im having a day off work today?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Of course. But I don't call out because I'm scared I'll get fired / called out, but I'm afraid to go to work because of the same thing. And I can't quit; otherwise, I'll get kicked out of the house, and at this moment, that's not an optimal scenario. 

Ever got called out at work?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.

Ever see a shooting star?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have. Need to see one one of these days. 

Ever got scared and ran away?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not before trying to walk away first. 

HYE seen an active volcano?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes. I watched Mount St. Helens erupt, way back in 1980. 



Have you ever had the wind take your hat/scarf/glove?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not that I can remember. 

Ever licked a toad...... and got the trip of a lifetime?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ever had an obsession with psychedelic drugs?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No!!!

Ever eaten an entire mushroom pizza by yourself?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Not a mushroom Pizza but I have eaten an entire pepperoni pizza once — not a good idea.


Hye kicked rocks?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, in the figurative sense. Not my proudest moments. 

HYE got a massage from one of those oriental-massage-themed kiosks? or perhaps an actual parlor?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

nay

hye given a cat a bath


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah, it acted like it was demonically possessed and scratched me. 


Hye gone snowboarding?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I have been skiing.


HYE fallen on the ice in front of others?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never.... 

Ever gave someone a run for their money?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

i don't think so

hye fallen asleep while stuck in traffic


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I'm usually too tensed up in traffic to fall asleep.


HYE been inebriated?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye been complimented before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, but it's rare.


HYE been on TV?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh, no........ 

Ever bumped your head at night?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes

HYE milked a cow?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Ever tickled a cow?


----------



## lucywhite (Jan 13, 2019)

never

ever been abroad?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't do moderation.

Have you ever sleep walked?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Ever had an Out of Body Experience?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ever been shot?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

surprisingly no lol there's still time 

HYE spent the night in a shark aquarium?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope

Ever put the car in drive but meant to put it in reverse while looking behind you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I probably have

Have you ever dyed your hair a funky color?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't. 

Ever badgered the doctors for the issuing of further medical testing?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, for my mom.

HYE driven across the border into another country?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Ever ran a marathon (if so, then major kudos to you!)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL


HYE driven an electric car?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope.

Hye seen a shooting star?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't. 

Ever had a heavy meal past midnight?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, ended up in a Denny’s at 1am and stuffed my face.

Hye made a grilled cheese sandwich with a clothing iron?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No

Ever played punch buggy?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No. :afr

Hye electrocuted yourself trying to do handyperson work around your place?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah all the time. Hye thought more drama?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't know. Maybe as sarcasm. 

HYE successfully followed a trendy pop diet?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No.

HYE used Slackware Linux?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't. Need to look into that, however. I have much to learn. 

Ever followed the "Linux from scratch" project?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I baked some last night

Have you ever been to a music festival of some sorts?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ Lol. 

Never. 

Ever been really, really, REALLY mean to someone?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, but that doesn't mean I don't think really, really, REALLY mean things on a daily basis. 

HYE found peace?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not yet.


Ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Ever had a dream about the future of life in this universe?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Ever kissed your pet?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't have one. 

Ever daydreamed during driving, but didn't manage to get involved in an accident?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Often, I go on "autopilot" which I think is my body going through the motions steering while I'm in deep thought. I can still see what's going on around me, but I imagine my reactive time is impaired a bit.

HYE climbed a mountain without paths?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep. Unfortunately, I also made my own path rolling down the side of one with my leg on fire too. 

HYE felt like your mind was about to disintegrate into the essence of the universe?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

unfortunately yes

hye bought an ice cream cone only for it to drop onto the ground moments later?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. lol. 

Ever had a time where recently purchased groceries fell through the bag in the store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in the store but at home.


Ever been bitten by a shark?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It is a constant worry when I go surfing, but no.

HYE read a book?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, yeah. 

Ever munched on paper and pencil shavings?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I only put teeth marks in pencils.

HYE discharged a fire extinguisher to put out a fire?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes. At one of my old jobs the ancient toaster caught on fire a few times.

HYE lit a campfire?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But I've seen it done with ease in front of me a handful of times. Closest thing I have done was lit a BBQ grill with charcoal and paper towels. 



HYE touched a slug or snail with your hands?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

eeee no! i don't think you're suppose to do that anyway! i heard something about humans having "salty" hands and touching a slug could kill them because of that. or something along those lines.

hye seen a deer in your backyard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No it would be nice tho.


Hye thought im staying in today its cold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...probably most of the weekend, might venture out for a bit today. We are getting hit hard by this storm.

Have you ever sold items on Ebay???


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever thought a user on here was attractive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


Ever been river rafting?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's a blast!

Have you ever been to a fortune teller?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, but I would entertain the idea for a few dollars. 

Have you ever ventured down the rabbit hole.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I have had an active imagination but I think I would like to fall up and land in a tree


Have you ever been stood waiting for an elevator for a long time only to realize you forgot to push the button?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

hmm i don't think so

hye played with an ouija board


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah at school
Hye been to a sports game?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah. Twice.
Have you ever tried doing the Kiki challenge?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I did something like that with a camera when I was younger and crashed the car into a fence. 

HYE seen a member of a real biker gang?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't think I have, and hesitant of such encounters. 

Ever gone hiking and got lost?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Ever crashed into a pole?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. 

Ever collapsed before attempting to crawl into bed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have crashed on the couch before and stumbled off to bed later

Have you ever brushed your teeth with somebody else's toothbrush before?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes

HYE taken an Rx or supplement that changed your life?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE been skiing?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No but I fell down a hill when it was snowing once and I imagine thats how skiing would go for me too

Hye met a frequent flyer 
Dressed in all white attire 
Sipping on a Gray's Papaya ?


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

.....



Hye killed anyone


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah but I lose track of how many

Hye looked directly at the sun?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

August 21 2017. I was at work. We all went outside to look at it through our hoods. 

HYE hired a professional?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No



Have you ever given a presentation?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Bad memories. I'll probably have to do more of that crap down the road as well. 

Ever got out of giving a presentation?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I failed one pretty miserably once though.

HYE explored an abandoned building?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but nothing too dramatic. I think I'd like to go explore some creepy and decrepit places 


Have you ever climbed a tree to the very top?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


HYE been to a Super Bowl?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I played in one in Madden '96. 

HYE been to any live professional sporting event?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, too many to mention.


Have you ever seen yourself on TV?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, dance competition. Cringefest 

HYE had a parent walk in on you masturbating XD


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Probably. I mean when you slam your computer screen down and you quickly bend over to cover whatever you have uncovered I think parents know what was going on:afr
As long as nobody mentions it I'm fine 

have you ever soiled your pants in public?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh. Maybe when I was little. :stu


HYE eaten raw bacon?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No! That's seems like a waste of good bacon. It's so wonderful when you cook it. 

HYE bathed in a river?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


HYE flown first class?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes

Have you ever had a boat named after you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ever farted at a basketball game?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I haven't been to a basket ball game, but it is likely that I would have farted at such an event because I fart everywhere all the time. :serious:

HYE had to poop or pee your pants because you couldn't find a public toilet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nah, but there's been a couple of trees that probably hate me.

Have you ever surprised yourself with your ability to do something really well?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

When I was a kid I did this awesome barrel roll out of a tent while half-asleep, even the adults were impressed. 

HYE dropped something expensive and it broke?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't think of anything offhand.

Ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Once as a child, multiple times as a heavily intoxicated young adult walking around the park with alcohol disguised in a coke bottle.

HYE been to Busch Gardens?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no unless that was somewhere we went when I was really small

Have you done any internet challenges?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure, what are they?

Hye achieved something that youve always wanted to do?


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Probably some minor things. I haven't achieved anything big like going to space or the like. xD


Have you ever opened a delivery only to notice the box was empty as they forgot to pack the actual item you ordered?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

This probably happens about 1/4th of times whenever I buy something on ebay from a China-based seller. Usually it's cheap stuff so I don't really care as much. 



Have you ever accidentally or intentionally hurt someone to the point where they had to go to the hospital afterwards?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Once I had a car accident in which someone in the other vehicle went to the hospital, and someone I hit playing football had to be taken by ambulance. Fortunately both I believe turned out all right. Can't recall any others.


Have you ever had to use a fire extinguisher?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever seen a scorpion up close?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not a big scorpion.

Ever seen a rattlesnake up close?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

When hiking with my dog I saw one on a trail. Went the other direction immediately lol

HYE been to New Zealand?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No I haven't.

Hye stayed up for a few days in a row?


----------



## Tundle# (Feb 17, 2019)

Purple elephants 
Ever purchased pre-worn panties online?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus



Have you ever gone to a comedy club?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I've seen individual comedian(s) though.

Hye been to Universal Studios?


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Haven't been even close. 
Have you ever played musical instrument, if so, then which one and why?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes. As a child in the early 90s. 

HYE been to Caledonia?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Would love to go. Maybe some day soon. 

Ever kicked a meatball?

EDIT: Oop, read that as California there, but eh, I guess I wouldn't mind going there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe, I tend to drop food on the floor from time to time. 


Have you ever rowed a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever had to dial 911?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope. 

Ever did a prank call?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few times

Ever gotten revenge on somebody?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No. I wanted to report somethings but had to think about it sensibly & also didnt want to go through with the upset.

Hye thought its boring to get ready but good once you get there?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I don't think I spend as nearly as much time getting ready for something that most people, especially women, do

Have you ever laughed at your stupidity?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I have. 

Have U?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes. 


Have you ever won a contest?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I won a large wooden box of fudge from a raffle once. 

HYE been to a nice, legitimate steakhouse?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

sure have, a nice steak is a weakness my entire family shares

HYE been sailing?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

At school, it didn't last too long as we didn't take it very srsly

Hye won on a scratchcard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, $5


HYE fallen down only to find you landed on a dead bird?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Dead bird, no. It was alive, whatever it was. 

HYE tripped and accidentally pushed your hand onto someone's boobs, crotch, etc. by accident?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No



Have you ever sang karaoke?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes once not really my thing

Hye thought good riddance to bad rubbish?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose though I don't think I've ever said the word rubbish. I may have to incorporate it into my vocabulary.

Have you ever lost power under some extreme weather condition- like having no heat during a really cold spell?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think so. 

Ever been mooned?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No but feel free Geom

Hye ate a whole raw cow


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

EW. Not raw.

Have You Ever received a speeding ticket?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. Hope I never do. 

Ever flipped over a table in rage?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I've stumbled into a few. I don't remember my state of mind at the time.

Have you ever cried at the end of a movie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No during, obvs depending in what It was

Hye had a different hair style to what you have now?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes. I used to have hair like cousin it from adam's family. Now I have hair like uncle fester. 


HYE used a pocket lighter as a torch/flashlight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly but I'm not sure the last time I've had a lighter to use.

Have you ever walked into someplace you shouldn't have and had to pretend that you didn't just do that (think wrong class, wrong bathroom, wrong crowd)?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, multiple times.

HYE been to Boston?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No



Have you ever needed to buy something only to find out the place was closed for the night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am sure, though I don't really remember exactly what it was

Have you ever had to publicly introduce someone and say a few nice words about them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but I don't think I'll do it cleverly.

Have you ever copied the answers from somebody?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

Hye thought that your parents should stay out of what they say as it's trivial?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Parents usually state the obvious or do something to make you cringe but it means they care so you have to put up with it.

Have you ever washed clothes and left something in a pocket that broke or stained the wash?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ugh yes. lipstick.

HYE forgotten something and arrived at your destination, only to have to go all the way back to retrieve it?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ugh yes I forgot my lipstick once

Hye fell over when the bus starts to move?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been thrown forward a bit but not off my feet. I haven't been on a bus for a good while, but I guess the shuttle at the airport is similar

Have you ever fallen asleep with your head up against the glass window in some type of transportation?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No my head is usually down when asleep. Away from being looked at.

Have you ever saw a field of trees being cut down?

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah

Ever preformed CPR on an ant?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just mouth to mouth


Have you ever considered selling your soul?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Nobody would pay money for that. 

Have you ever walked outside during a thunderstorm?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I like to roll the dice


Have you ever laughed at an inappropriate moment?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes. many times.

HYE eaten liver?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah a human one

Hye fell asleep while standing up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have at least once. Working the night shift after a long day I was standing doing some routine, repetitive stuff while some woman coworker was talking to me, and apparently I started swaying back and forth. The woman kind of got pissed at me, and woke me up. Not sure how long I was out.

Have you ever been to one of those animal petting zoos? I think my favorite was the crocodile pit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.

Fainted?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

No

Have you ever gotten into a physical fight?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.

Have you ever tripped someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not on purpose.

Ever been rock climbing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


have you ever gotten an autograph from a professional athlete?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes I have


Have you ever camped out in your backyard before?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

As a kid, yes.

HYE been stoned?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes. Mostly when i was at college.

Have you ever been burgled?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Been in a car accident?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I was paralyzed from the neck up


Have you ever been stuck in traffic for an extraordinary length of time?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes.

Have you ever had a nosebleed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think I've had a couple with bad colds or something similar, and I've been hit in the face a few times.

Have you ever waited in line an excessively long time or camped out for tickets/admittance into something?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah, sort of.

Have you ever moshed in a mosh pit?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes. A wild weekend in Vegas. No sleep at all. 

Have you been asked out on a date by some random stranger and said yes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish.


HYE been broke?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Honestly, no. Not really. :serious: But it's always a possibility for tomorrow. 

Have you ever hid underneath the covers?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's scary out there


Have you ever been told that you should donate your brain to science?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope


Have you ever been through a natural disaster?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but nothing dramatic like a tsunami 

Have you ever called fire or police for something?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, just once the police for my drunk father when I was very young.

Have you ever cried watching the Titanic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever suffered from jet lag?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Never even been on a plane

Hye woke up crying?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly, but I don't really cry that often

Have you ever had your hair caught in something and had to snip it to free yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, never. Not even gum as a kid. 

Have you ever grown vegetables?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but not really that well though.

Have you ever fallen asleep at work or somewhere similar?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish!  At work would be neat,but no not that I recall.

Hye walked a 12 + mile walk?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably, I haven't really measured how far I've gone hiking and I've been on 12 mile runs before.

Have you ever sneaked into a movie or music venue?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No I’m too chicken..

Have you ever been fired from a job?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

No never...
destroyed/damaged your phone by throwing it in anger


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

No i haven't thrown my phone ever.


cheated in an exam?


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

nope. 

have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes and it was found by a little boy at Safeway (like 12 years ago) and he and his mom came to my home and gave it back to me!

Have you ever beaten a video game?


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

No.

HUE flown in a helicopter?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Never.

HUE smelled your toe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose indirectly from sniffing my shoes. Running shoes can get pretty smelly.


Have you ever taken part in car wash to raise money for something?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes! 

HUE eaten cold pizza? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, the 3-day-old sitting-on-the counter where the cheese begins to crawl away variety.

Have you ever cried at the end of a movie while in a public theater?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever used an app to check-in for an appointment?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever smelled someone else's hair from behind? (i.e., Joe Biden)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably but it was consensual 

Have you ever been in a creepy old house and given yourself the heebie jeebies?


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

No.

Have you ever blamed something on someone else?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I broke a window when I was a kid and blamed it on a neighbor kid who was throwing a ball or something, but I wasn't too smart because the glass went to the outside instead of the inside if a ball had gone through it. It's probably one reason I'll never be a master criminal.

Have you ever cleaned something really nicely then spilled something else on it shortly after that?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably have.

HYE fallen off a cliff?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I have jumped 

Ever ate a blueberry sandwich?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever been to see any kind of play in a theatre?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but not recently

Have you ever felt like your life is a cheesy movie with a low score on Rotten Tomatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes!!!

Have you ever travelled outside of the country you live in?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I went to Canada once when I was a kid. 

Have you ever done yoga?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sort of. They need to make a more masculine version

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nope lol.

HYE vomited in a roller coaster?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I remember getting dizzy on that twirling spinning thing. Something like a giant centrifuge

Have you ever dyed your hair a funky color?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah most colours at some point and multiple colours at the same time

Have you ever been to a waterpark?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes

Have you ever had a snake in your house?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No lol

HYE shaved 'down there'?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever stayed in bed when you had tons of stuff to do?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Always

HYE been in a rock band?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha, I wish!

Have you ever contracted any form of coronavirus?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

no but I think I got a bout of swine flu a good while back. Did that cross over to humans? Cant remember.


Have you ever threw up in a neighbours hanging basket, while they watched?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been on a speedboat?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes

Have you ever been lost in the woods?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever baked cookies?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure

Have you ever built a tree house?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever ridden on the New York City subway?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes


Have you ever left your continent?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever bowled?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I actually really like bowling. My best score was 147. I've never been able to replicate that moment 😔

Have you ever gone on a cruise?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

No, sadly

HYE Been to a casino


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.


Have you ever been to a Live Auction?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever been to a rodeo?


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nope

Have you ever been to a rocket launch?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever hit baseballs/softballs at a batting cage (where the balls are shot at you)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, though I haven't swung a baseball bat in a good, long time

Have you ever thrown up while on an amusement park ride?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Not while on it but after a day's accumulation of riding, yes.

Have you ever slipped and hit your head on the ground?


----------



## 1xo (Mar 14, 2020)

yes, as a kid skating.

have you ever met someone from sas in person?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.


Have you ever ate a live bug?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but not on purpose

Have you ever pretended to have social anxiety as a way to disguise yourself from people knowing your superhero-ness?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, my superhero-ness is never in question! :lol 

Have you ever been to a wildlife safari?


----------



## Emirae (Jul 9, 2019)

Many times

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I want to.


Have you ever been caught in a rain storm and became drenched from head to toe?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever trespassed?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes


Have you ever danced naked in front of a mirror?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No.


Have you ever slammed your toe in a door?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure on a door but I've gotten my pinky toes caught on a lot of things. Ouch!


Have you ever gone for a walk in a forest at night?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

No 

Have you ever cut the grass with a lawn mower


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Once and only once in my teens. I did such an unintentionally terrible job I was never asked again.


Have you ever ditched school?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yup for 20 years.

Have you ever walked or drove on a frozen lake ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hell no!

Have you ever worn an obviously fake mustache to the bank just to see if anyone would notice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. I've thought of doing things to disguise myself when going out tho. Mask wearing during covid is kind of nice but I'm not sure if it'd keep people from my past from recognizing me  The hope that it might helps my anxiety some.


Have you ever stepped outside your house at night with just a shirt and underpants?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, when it was really late and doubted anyone would see. Also I'm a guy so my boxers can be mistaken for shorts


Have you ever walked a dog?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.


Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Man times


Have you ever baked fresh bread?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.


Have you ever been received a traffic ticket?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, over 30 years ago. 

Have you ever had a yard sale?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I should have one or sell stuff another way.


Have you ever owned a boat?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

My parents did if that counts, but not me personally.


Have you ever rode a motorcycle?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, straight into a bush.

Have you ever ran into a glass door thinking there was nothing actually there?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not that I recall. I do a lot of clumsy stuff tho so it wouldn't surprise me if I had


Have you ever dissected an animal in a science class,etc?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I think just a frog. I didn't do a good job and really hated it. 

Have you ever cracked/injured a toenail?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so. I think I dropped something heavy on my big toe and lost the nail before

have you ever been on a horse or a camel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only on a horse a couple times as kid. Was the kind of thing where they let you ride one in a small pen while someone leads it around. So wasn't true horseback riding.


Have you ever seen a wild bear?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

No. 

Have you ever been happy?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep, most of my life


Have you ever been strip searched by a police officer?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever learned a second language?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been trying to learn Spanish for a few years but it hasn't gone well. I'm getting closer to being able to read Spanish, but I'd do horrible trying to talk to someone. My vocabulary has grown quite a bit tho.

Have also been working on German and Japanese some. Japanese is really difficult and I've made almost zero progress despite a year working on it. Either going to give up on that one or consider it a lifelong learning experience.


Have you ever been given a ticket by the police?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah


Have you ever crossed the Millau Viaduct in France?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No but I did invade France once with the German army.

Have you ever been in a mosh pit?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, several


Have you ever been chased by a swarm of bees?


----------



## Steve Foster (Jun 17, 2020)

No thankfully.


Have you ever slept on the streets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been to a rodeo?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Negative.

Have you ever locked yourself out of your car and left the key inside?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I also locked myself in once or twice. Climbing out that window is a *****.

Have you ever had to pee really bad and couldn't find someplace with a public restroom until you felt like you were going to explode?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ofc, who hasn't; the worst is when they force you to find some coins to pay for it, heathens.

have you ever been on the (active) site of a film/tv show taping?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

no,

have you ever been awake for more than 3 days.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i think so; it's a blur.

have you ever poked a cat? D:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

All night long! :boogie:

Have you ever shimmied and shaked?


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

like this goat?






yeah, sometimes.

have you ever eaten rabbit?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No but they're everywhere around here, I should learn how to snare 'em. 

Have you ever died and NOT come back to life?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

not even close.

have you ever been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Have you ever gone fishing?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, in my neighbours pond and caught a goldfish


Have you ever fallen over on a dancefloor?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Surprisngly, no. 

Have you ever been under anesthesia?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, 4 times for elbow repair


Have you ever walked into the opposite sex toilet?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, a couple times. I had to go pee desperately when I was at a nightclub and there was long line to get into the women's bathroom. Think I surprised a few men that were at the urinals as I walked in.

Have you ever fallen off the bed?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep a few times,


Which country, apart from home country, woud you most like to live?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

united kingdom  

have you ever lost a set of keys?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yeah, get yourself over here !(to the UK I mean)


Not lost them permanently no.


Have you ever been chased by a dog?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No. 


Have you ever sustained an injury caused by a potato/potatoes? (Any incidents involving other vegetables, I'll accept)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

does my own dog count? then yes x)

*mmm no, i have no veggie incidents to speak of*

have you ever been saved by a lifeguard?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No.


Did you ever used to get headrushes when standing up too quickly as a kid and enjoy them and then try to do it again on purpose then succeed and then pass out and bang your head on the coffee table?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Err no,


Have you ever sprayed your graffiti tag on someone elses property ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a graffiti tag? news to me!  :kma

Have you ever tried to give up a vice or habit?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, I gave up smoking


Have you ever fired a gun? if so, which one ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, shotgun & bb

Did you ever climb to the top of a really tall tree, if so roughly how high ?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, one of those tall fern trees, i would say 3 houses stacked on top of each other for height.


Have you ever been in the back of an ambulance, if so, why?


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

yes, three times actually. When my father died, when they brought me to a hospital for my hot flushes and panic attacks and the latest when police came home because I broke a glass and the cops called and ambulance for a blister on the foot I got for walking for 2 days without sleeping. I got inside an ambulance a fourth time but it was parked and there was finally no need for it after the panic attack faded.

Someone probably already asked this but have you ever been in a traffic accident?


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

incapaz dseguir mintiendo said:


> yes, three times actually. When my father died, when they brought me to a hospital for my hot flushes and panic attacks and the latest when police came home because I broke a glass and the cops called and ambulance for a blister on the foot I got for walking for 2 days without sleeping. I got inside an ambulance a fourth time but it was parked and there was finally no need for it after the panic attack faded.
> 
> Someone probably already asked this but have you ever been in a traffic accident?


Yes, 2 or 3 times. But just one was bad. My car and the other car spinned few times on the avenue.

have you ever broken any bone? If, yes, which one was the worst?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, despite a bunch of falls


Have you ever caught or gathered your own food from the wild?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes. Wait till August and there's a lot of wild raspberry bushes. There's tons of free raspberries you can pick and bring home. Also used to pick brambles (which are like blackberries) but your hands get in a purple mess.


Have you ever stood on a Lego brick or a electrical plug by accident before (and realized how damned sore it is)?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Not a lego or a plug, but hot wheels cars hurt when you're barefoot.


Have you ever unintentionally started a fire?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope, started fires before but all intentional. 



Have you ever camped out on a beach over night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nearby, but not directly

Have you ever had a professionally done pedicure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been to an art museum?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes a few 🙂

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple times as a kid with someone else leading it in a small area. So a glorified petting zoo type experience. Horses kind of scare me(the thought of one getting frightened and throwing me off it, etc) as far as riding one nowadays. 



Have you ever eaten a vegetable or fruit that you've grown?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, never grown anything, ever. 

Have you ever been in a school play?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes but in like 6th grade and I was forced to be in it.


Have you ever been out of your home country?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, I've been to Canada dozens of times. My State is on the border tho.


Have you ever tried to write a novel?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, many times. Failed every time 

have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

YES and it was weird I started to control everything and it was really fun but then somehow lost control and it went back into being a dream again. Only happened once in my life that one time about 2 years ago or so.


Have you ever had hypnagogic hallucinations? Basically when you are falling asleep you enter a state where you are half awake half asleep and start to hallucinate or dream with your eyes open. It is usually accompanied by sleep paralysis.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think so, especially if you can have them when waking up too. Might have had a few when close to falling asleep too.



Have you ever fed birds at a park?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever stayed up as a kid waiting for Santa?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, with the intention of proving to him that he wasn't real. But he never showed up so guess we know who won that argument, eh?


Have you ever had 99 problems and a girl WAS one of them???


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've never counted. Probably.

Have you ever worn jewelry from a deceased person?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No. Not much of a jewelry person.
Have you ever told a ghost story around a campfire?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, in the past I would certainly have talked about ghosts a bit/swapped possible ghost stories with people, on quite a few occasions. Probably always or almost always during/after a heavy drinking session, at uni or whatever. Not sure I ever actually did it round a campfire though, may possibly have done that at a scout camp or something.

Have you ever been in a school photograph? (I had both individual and group ones every year I think at primary school, but I don't think it's the norm to do regular photos any more in state primary schools, a shame if that's true. At boarding school there were lots every year: whole school, house, form group, service. Services were a peculiarity of my school and some others around the world that it was affiliated to: the Community Service which I did, Ambulance Service etc). Those who were lucky enough to be in school sports teams had even more photographs in the Summer term!)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah in 12th grade I was in the photo for the "top 10" graduates. Took up like 2 pages. It was awkward cause out of the 10 I was the only one not part of the friend group 😬


Have you ever been in the newspaper?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

In a way - I was in the police log of the local paper for getting caught with alcohol by the State Police when I was like 19 (my parents were oh so proud). And I used to write for my college newspaper, not sure if those count tho.


Have you ever exceeded 100 MPH on the highway and not died?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not sure, I might have swayed in a rhythmic fashion. 

Have you ever been woken up by a horny bull of the bovine species ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but a rhinoceros once came on to me

Have you done a science experiment and used a flask in place of a beaker?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes I once experimented with a flask full of J&B to see if it would do the trick. The results were positive. The trick was done.

Have you ever raged against the machine and if so which machine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All of them. If you're going to rage, take it out on everybody! :wife :lol

Have you ever given someone a hair cut?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No

Have you ever had a bf/gf?. I haven't


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Boyfriend yes. Girlfriend nope 

Have you ever got a tattoo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No 

Have you ever baked cookies?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No, I don't know how to turn the oven on and I'm afraid I'll blow up my street if I do.

Have you ever gone on a cruise?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't gone on a cruise but maybe it will be cool, even tho i dont like being in places where i cannot leave easily but it might be cheaper now so might consider it who knows. 


Have you ever seen a really bad accident in person?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple. Not bloody ones that I'm aware of. Last one, I was riding with my dad late at night. Some guy got impatient and tried to pass us. Next thing we know we hear a huge crash. We went back to check it out and somehow he managed to get completely turned around and hit a power pole totaling the front of his car. 

It was dark and we were avoiding the fallen power lines. Someone from a house came out to check on him and we called the cops. An ambulance never came and we were close to the hospital, so surprisingly I'm guessing the guy was fine(nothing even in the paper about it so doubt he died). The cop seemed surprised that the guy managed to get completely turned around in the opposite direction while passing us. All I can guess is he lost control or tried to avoid something in the road. We weren't told more details.
----------------------------


Have you ever gone snorkeling?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been rafting?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, locally we have a river and I went with a group the length of the Grand Canyon on the Colorado River.

Are you still in contact with childhood friends?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, I did text one a while ago, he lived really far in another state. seemed to be doing well.


what relaxes you?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm pretty relaxed alot of the time I guess.


I meditate a lot is the only thing I can think off


Have you ever flashed or waved a car thru at a junction trying to be helpful, only to see another car plough into it ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No


Have you ever locked yourself out of your home?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

slyfox said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever locked yourself out of your home?


Yes, once in my old apartment which was on the third floor. My neighbour downstairs was a window cleaner so had to borrow his ladder and then carefully walk up a ****** tiled bit and grab the window sill.

Have you ever swore at a policeman who spoke to you in that really condescending tone that many of them have?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly but more in a humorous way


Have you ever intentionally failed or lost while doing something so you wouldn't have to receive an award where you had to speak in public?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Not specifically so that I wouldn't have to speak in public, but definitely to avoid drawing attention to myself.


Have you ever thrown up on an amusement park ride?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever used Tik Tok?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

You mean like a clock? Yes.

Have you ever tripped and fallen or almost fallen going up or down stairs and made an arse out of yourself?


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

It sounds like something I'd do, but no particular incidents are coming to mind.


Have you ever gone running in the woods at night?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Running no, hiking yes. Hiked down off a mountain and through the woods to my car from about 8 PM to 1 AM once. And amazingly didn't get lost!

Have you ever dined and dashed?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope. Wouldn't dream of it.


Have you ever adopted a stray cat or dog?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been to a pro sports game?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yea, all major league sports but MLS.

Have you ever watched a roller derby bout?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, nope.

Ever had a speeding ticket?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but not for a while now. Knock on wood.

Have you ever done something then later thought that was really stupid I could have been seriously hurt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times.

Have you ever lopped off one of your toes with a lawnmower?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever flown a kite?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, it makes a fine day!

Have you ever had the wind knocked out of you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, thankfully it's been ages ago.

Have you ever fallen out of a tree?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No
Have you ever got a feeling it will never be the same as good as before?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes unfortunately maybe, a depressing thought perhaps.

Have you ever had a water fight with someone individually, or in a group? (I once had one with a girl, using a dishwashing hose, in a kitchen!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was younger.

Have you ever been out of your country?


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

No.

Have you ever eat with your bare hands?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah.

HYE stayed in a luxury hotel?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, and I looked like a tramp too. It felt awkward although I played it cool.

Have you ever broken a window whilst playing with a ball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope

Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...a handful of them. 


Have you ever been to an NFL game?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been ice skating?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever been poked in the eye with a sharp stick?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever won a contest?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever knitted something?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Have you ever sold something on Ebay?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever farted in a quiet movie theater?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

Have you ever toasted marshmallows over a campfire?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes...yum!!


Have you ever been caught in a hurricane?


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes I did.

Have you ever driven a car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Have you ever gone surfing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever lazied the whole day away playing games?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes!


Have you ever been interviewed by your local news?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever been on a water slide?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes


Have you ever been to a winery?


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

No, i have not. 
Have you traveled abroad alone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No

Have you ever chosen a baby's name?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever been on a motorcycle?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple of times when I was younger.

Have you ever photoshopped your photograph?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Have you ever won a significant amount of money gambling?


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

No


Have you ever eaten 2 chocolates one after another?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually feel like that quite often - but then I know I'm not taking enough medication.

Have you ever driven a BMW?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Have you ever experienced the treasure hunt at Ross?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope

Have you ever been invited to join a Discord server?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope.

Have you ever crowd surfed?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sort of

Have you ever been bitten by a shark or some other animal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not a shark but a dog and a hamster

Have you ever recorded a commercial that you thought was entertaining and watched it over and over just to be doing it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, yes. 

Have you ever had a mole or growth in an embarrassing area?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of. What have you heard?

Have you ever gone to a playground and swung on the swings as an adult?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes I have and I love doing it! 

Have you ever dropped an ice cream cone on the ground?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes and, thanks to the miraculous 5 Second Rule, I managed to salvage some dairy deliciousness here and there, despite my klutziness.

Have you ever tried to find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

Yes and I regret my decision. I must've been very young and I hate lollipops now (as people age I think that's inevitable). 

Have you ever broken the pink part of your toe/fingernails?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

AhHhhhH -- you just made me think about that. Curse you! I refuse to answer out of spite.


Have you ever owned a pet bird?


----------



## FredFred87 (Jul 27, 2019)

Closest I've had was one of those animal robot toys that were big in the 2000s, and even then it belonged to my sister, not me.  They're cute, tho!

Have you ever been so hungry/thirsty that you had to settle for a food/drink you hate?


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Nope. I just won't eat if that's the case.

Have you ever experienced what you believed to be a ghost?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever seen a Sasquatch?


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Nope.

Have you ever inherited something from a deceased relative?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Both my parents are deceased.


Have you ever been caught with your pants down? (So to speak)


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Aw, hugs to you @Cletis.



Cletis said:


> Have you ever been caught with your pants down? (So to speak)


Yes. Years ago I got booted out of the place I was living for urinating on the front lawn. I don't remember it I was so drunk at that time.

Have you ever swam in a very cold river?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes I have, while I was in the Dominican Republic, jumped down a bunch of waterfalls too. 

Have you ever forgotten to go to an appointment?


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes. Massive 'Doh!' moment.

Have you ever been in an earthquake or tremor?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

john.myles said:


> Yes. Massive 'Doh!' moment.
> 
> Have you ever been in an earthquake or tremor?


Not one big enough that I noticed.

Have you ever traveled to a foreign country? Favorite travel spot?


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Never have, no.

Have you ever literally slipped over on a banana peel?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No I have not

Have you ever accidentally shut the door and got your finders pinched?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't think so. But that would def suck.

Have you ever walked into a glass door or wall thinking it was an opening that you could walk though? I did that once when I was drunk and felt like such an idiot. I've also seen other people do it a couple of times and it was hilarious.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I think I may have done it one time when I was looking at my phone... :lol

Have you ever licked something metal on a really cold day and gotten your tongue stuck to it?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope. 

Have you ever gone sledding?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes I have

Have you ever gone skiing down hill backwards?


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Excaliber said:


> Yes I have
> 
> Have you ever gone skiing down hill backwards?


No

Ever asked out on a date a random person you saw in public? How did it go?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

lol no, I would never walk up to a complete stranger in public and ask them out on a date - unless I was wasted maybe... :lol

Have you ever gotten stung by a bee?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I might have but I can't be sure. (could have been heavily medicated at the time)

Have you ever been in a helicopter and what was it like? (I haven't)


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I haven't but I would be interested too, it seems cool. 

Have you ever tried bungee jumping?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No way, I'm scared of heights. 

Did you ever write a paper for HS or college in which you either plagiarized something or just completely fabricated something?


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

Nope. But cheated on a couple of tests by having some answers secretly written down.

Have you ever been to a rock music festival?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, but not for a while now.

Have you ever called someone the wrong name or had someone call you the wrong name? Did they correct you or did you correct them?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

My name isn’t very common so no. 

Have you ever farted and blamed it on someone else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No.

Have you ever found more than $5 laying on the ground?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes I have

Have you ever spilled coffee on yourself?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.

Have you ever scraped your knee when falling off a bike?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, numerous times. 

Have you ever been to summer camp?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes I have

Have you ever tried skydiving?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I have. I have even seen it comin' down on a sunny day. 

Have you ever cut down your own Christmas tree?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No I haven't - I've bought a real one a few times back when my son was little. Now my wife just has a fake one.

Have you ever given someone something you really valued?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever had to buy Preparation H in person?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No I've never got that. 

Have you ever thrown food at someone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummmm. I don't think so.

Have you ever won a free month's supply of Frosted Flakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say I have.


Have you ever won a "jackpot" on a slot machine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever gotten a goldfish for Christmas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But have gotten a pair as gifts. 



Have you ever fell into a pond, lake, river, stream by accident?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That depends on how you define "accident"

Have your ever taken something expensive apart and couldn't get it back together?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope.
Have you ever been sick on a carnival ride?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No.

Have you ever gotten double scoops of ice cream on a cone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever gone in debt for a garden tiller with all the bells and whistles?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope, but that sounds like an interesting machine.
Have you ever been part of the studio audience at a tv show taping?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Have you ever mistaken your dog (cat) for a pillow?


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes :grin2:

Have you ever seen fireflies?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes 
Have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Very briefly.

Have you ridden a Greyhound bus?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Have you ever had a hangnail?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever wondered who came up with the phrase "Cut the cheese"?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever been to a brewery?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever spent more than five minutes thinking about a dog's nose?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, or maybe just five.

Have you ever played a video game in an arcade?


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, though never extensively.

Have you ever ridden a horse or pony?


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, I've ridden a horse once or twice.

Have you ever gotten stuck in an elevator?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think so. If I did, it was only for five minutes or less in the work elevator.

Have you ever sprained your ankle?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever been stung by a bee?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll says yes, but they were actually wasps

Have you ever had a neighbor that you disliked?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes for sure.


Have you ever been to a surprise birthday party?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Have you ever passed out in public?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes. I was in Boots getting my prescription and I fainted. They called the ambulance.

Have you ever skydived?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No, I've thought about it though, even recently.

Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Have you ever forgotten to set your alarm?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever subscribed to a magazine?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No. I was a member of a sugarcrafting group and a magazine used to come with it though.

Have you ever reenacted something you saw in a film?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever applied to be a contestant on a reality show?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No. Game show, yes.

Have you ever ridden a wooden roller coaster?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes...long time ago though...not certain it is even still at that park.


Have you ever sat in the front row for a sporting event or concert?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, it was at a concert (with friends), many many years ago.

Have you ever danced in a public place ?.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes!

Have you ever ridden in a hot air balloon?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Not yet, maybe one day 

Have you ever thrown pasta at the wall to see if it's cooked?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

No

Have you ever had an audible poop in a busy but quiet public toilet ?
I have experienced it today and I wasn’t the culprit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No

HYE been to The Netherlands?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever chopped a tree down?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so. 

Have you ever gone 30mph in reverse without looking at where you were going?


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

probably not

have you ever eaten frog legs, rabbit. or alligator


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

I've had all three and prefer rabbit. 

Have you ever travelled to another country alone?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.
Have you ever been to another continent?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes

Have you ever been stung by a wasp?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. 

Have you ever overcome a significant fear?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. Riding on a ski lift chair, having intense fear of heights. 

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes. 
Have you ever punched someone?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope. Sometimes I have dreams I go to punch someone but for some reason I cannot.

Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Have you ever been so drunk you can't remember the night before?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, when I was a teenager. Made me not want to drink again.

Have you ever stayed up two or more nights in a row?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, I love sleep. 

Have you ever broken the law?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, nothing major though. Just things like illegal U-turns, trespassing as a teenager etc...

Have you ever caught yourself singing out loud to yourself in public?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Speeding counts, so yes.

Have you ever been electrocuted?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes I have, I still have some nerve damage because of it. 

Have you ever had cake for breakfast?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes. Leftover cafe from my birthday the previous day.
Have you ever had an imaginary friend?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever run out of gas in your car and been stranded on the side of the road?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.. That would give me a panic attack for sure!

Have you ever been sent home from work or school for wearing something inappropriate? 😂


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

No.
have you ever eaten a snake?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

In Taiwan I had snake soup.

Have you ever take psychedelics?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No. 

Have you ever said hello to someone you thought you knew only to realise it was just someone who looked like them?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes lol.
Have you ever had a foot fetish


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Have you ever eaten alligator?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not intentionally. 

Have you ever gotten the shopping cart with the wobbly wheel and found another cart without a wobbly wheel somewhere in the store and swapped them, leaving the wobbly wheel one in the place you found the good one?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sadly no. I like the ones with wobbly wheel ones really, but I have grabbed someone else's cart and started walking with it before.

Have you ever had someone yell at you in a language you don't understand?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I don’t think so, lol.


Have you ever quit something cold turkey?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Smoking twice. Now, 20someodd days vaping. Over the course of 10+ years. I switched psychiatrists a lot years ago and at one point one of the new ones made me go off of 4mg Klonopin a day cold turkey, I don't see him anymore.

Have you ever traveled outside of your country?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…only by car though and only because it is an easy drive. Never been anywhere by plane though.


Have you ever had backstage passes and met a band after a concert?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Have you ever stepped on a snail or slug, barefoot?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever been on a farm?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, some of my relatives own one.

Have you ever not bothered with suncream on a hot summer day out somewhere, and ended up with nasty sunburn when you got back home?̂


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah several times, especially on school trips in the past. 

Have you ever taken an overnight train? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No, but I've taken red-eye flights.

Have you ever slept or stayed in bed for an entire day? I'll define day here as from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

- - -

Have you ever book a hotel/motel/airbnb nearby for a night or two, just to get away and have sometime to yourself?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever seen an old man on a pogo stick in a jewelry store?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Did you ever look in the mirror and sling your head around all over the place just to see it happen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever quit a job?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. All of my summer/seasonal jobs I've had.

Have you ever walked into the wrong automated door by accident?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes but nobody saw it so I saved a little bit of my pride.

Have you ever seen someone steal something in a store?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I see it weekly. People walking in, loading up large bags with items and simply walking out casually without paying has been an increasing trend here. Security and store employees do not stop them out of fear of being fired or being recorded by bystanders and mass social media shamed for it. So the problem has become gradually worse. 

Have you ever been trapped in an elevator?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes. It wasn't technically an elevator, but close enough. I ended up crawling out the top hatch.

Have you ever been mistaken by somebody for someone else?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so. Though a while back when that bald guy killed his GF and everyone was looking for him I kind of worried I'd be mistaken for him because I shave my head and am kinda tall and skinny like he was. I was glad when they found him. People went crazy over that and I did not like the idea of being mistaken for him.  

Have you ever sharted in the middle of the night (thinking it was just gonna be a normal toot) and had to run to the bathroom squeezing your buttcheeks together to assess the damage?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope but I have spilled coffee all over my matress and when I took it down the dump it looked like I had  all over it. Some guy was laughing hard at me. It was embarassing.

Have you ever let a dog lick you on the mouth?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…I am not a dog person at all.


Have you ever gone on a low carb diet?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes.

Have you ever had a bug fly in your mouth when you were singing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever attended a high school reunion?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever attended a high school reunion?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No. I don't think anybody would invite me to a high school reunion. I was actually quite annoying and loud when I was at school, I didn't have SA back then. People probably don't remember me fondly.

Have you ever sat down really fast on the sofa and squashed something important (like reading glasses, mobile phone, cat etc.)?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have any specific memories of that. I have occasionally maybe damaged important things that way. 

Have you ever watched someone doing something weird on Youtube in slow motion over and over just because it's so hilarious?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever sold items on Ebay?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No, I have never bought or sold anything on Ebay amazingly. Not ever in all the years it has been running.

Have you ever had an angry farmer chase you off his land?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever eaten a slice of pizza in three bites?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

More than likely.

Have you ever dreamed about a person you haven't seen in a long time then ran into them shortly thereafter?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A few times oddly enough. The most crazy one was a housemate from college of 6 months. A college that is about 10 hours away, completely in another part of the state I am living in now. She was from another part of the country thousands of miles away. After we parted, I never kept in touch with her, seen her nor spoke to her again. Many MANY years later, one weekend I was walking my dog past a house that is 3 houses down from where I am living now. It had just been sold and the new family was moving in. And the mom emerged behind a SUV I was walking by and she was that housemate. Probably one of the freakiest and most unsettling coincidence I can recall. About a week before this, I did randomly dream a past moment in college and she was in that dream. 

Have you ever ice skated?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, a few times - also roller skated. I used to like it but if I tried it now I'd probably get dizzy and fall over.

Have you ever asked someone on a train if you could take a photo of them?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No!

Have you ever shared a taxi home with someone, when really pissed (drunk), after a night out?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…I have never been in a taxi before at all.


Have you ever gone backstage to meet the band after a concert?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I have never been to a concert at all. 

Have you inadvertently made a snorting sound while interacting with people and had them act like they didn't hear it even though they obviously did? (  )


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But I have had a few similar incidents happen with other embarrassing sounds probably. 


Have you ever tripped, fell or walked into something in front of a large group of people that noticed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nothing comes to mind at the moment. When I'm in front of large groups of people I seem to prefer verbally embarrassing myself. I save my falls for private.

Have you ever gone for a walk in the snow?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Many times. Not so much in the last 20 years or so, however.

HYE eaten one of those giant Hershey Kisses in one sitting?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

HYE eaten an entire bags of regular sized Hershey Kisses in one sitting?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I'm not that into sweets

HYE intentionally walked in the rain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes. 


HYE called into radio talk show?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE finished a novel in a single day?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope, I don't read many books to begin with 

Have you ever cut, trimmed, or shaved your own hair (on your head)?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried cutting my own hair for awhile when my barber retired. It probably looked bad. Had social anxiety about trying a new place. Eventually I went to someplace new.

Have you ever raised a chicken from an egg or a tadpole until it became a frog? I haven't but always thought it'd be fun


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But a childhood friend have, and I would use to visit her near daily just down the block in hopes that would be the day the chicks will hatch, which eventually did, but I wasn't there for it. Eventually squirrels came and got them all unfortunately. That was when I learned squirrels not only eat nuts or seeds, but are carnivorous as well. 

Have you ever ate duck eggs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I would certainly like to try them sometime.

Have you ever achieved something you thought was impossible for you?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep - I got my degree, never thought I'd ever be able to do that. Plus I'm living alone. (even though I didn't exactly get a choice with that one.) 

Have you ever been to Hong Kong.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

No and in the current climate it's not likely that I'll visit.

Have you ever told an animal a secret?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure I've said things to animals that I wouldn't say to a person. They might understand the emotion of it, like that you are sad, but you don't have to worry about them judging you more than that.

Have you ever broken something on purpose?


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes a bunch of times.

Have you ever tried to fix something you purposely broke out of anger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


HYE run of out of gas and gotten stuck on the side of the highway?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But I have before for other reasons. 

Have you ever done something embarrassing in public and a large group of people noticed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not from east coast to west coast, but I've been to a lot of states(every state east of the Mississipi and some west). My dad and mom liked to go on road trips. When I was younger we drove from Michigan to Florida a couple of times, which is basically across the country North to South. Farthest west I've probably been was either Texas or South Dakota. Was too young to remember Texas.

Have you ever gone more than 24 hours without sleep?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not that I can recall.


Have you ever gone swimming in the ocean?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

no I don't think so

have you ever been in a war zone


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

No, thankfully.

Have you ever had sleep paralysis?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe. I don't recall not being able to move, but in the past I've woke up briefly seeing hallucinations and fell right back to bed. Sounds similar what some people describe.

Have you ever cooked food outside?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, once or twice, when I was out camping. I swear food tastes better when cooked outside. It was impossible for me to stop cooking little breakfast sausages over the campfire and eating them after. Probably ate like 40 that day.

Have you ever been chased by an animal?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Not chased in a hostile way, but years ago there was a nice grey semi-longhair cat round here, that would sometimes follow me home from late evening/night local shopping trips. I don't think it was a stray, maybe someone's pet that liked to roam.

Have you ever done a swimming badge?̂ (when I was a child at primary school, it was a common thing to have cloth badges sewn to your trunks for being able to swim 25, 50, 100 metres). Think 50 was my limit.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

No, I've never learned to swim. If a big tsunami ever hits my area, I'm done for.

Have you ever heard some song or melody that you've never heard before play in a dream, or as you're drifting off to sleep?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so.

Have you ever found a random snake and just picked it up even not knowing what kind of snake it was?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, and no. I've seen garter snakes a few times from the low leafy plants in front yards. Every time I saw, I will just flee away in horror as a kid. Haven't seen them since childhood oddly. 

Have you ever caught snails and put them in jars as pets?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I frequently did that kind of a thing as a kid, so maybe. I think I have with slugs for sure. My yard doesn't really have many of the bigger kind of snails.

Have you ever used a compost pile?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever quit something cold turkey?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

nope. i've tried before with medication when i was younger, ironically because i didn't like the side effects. not the brightest idea i've ever had.

have you ever gone indoor skydiving?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm...no.

Have you ever swallowed a boiled egg (minus the shell, of course) whole?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No and even if it was a tiny quail's egg I'm doubtful it would go well.

Have you ever bought eggs without checking first for cracked ones?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I've never thought to check for cracked eggs when buying a box of them. That would mean opening the box, which you surely can't do in a store. I have never bought individual eggs.

Have you ever been on a hovercraft? (Yes they're rare, but pretty sure I went on the old hovercraft service from Dover to France with the Scouts in the 80s or 90s. It's sadly long-gone).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LydeaCharlotteGirl said:


> I've never thought to check for cracked eggs when buying a box of them. That would mean opening the box, which you surely can't do in a store. I have never bought individual eggs.


In the United States, it is pretty common for people to check cartons of eggs as far as I'm aware. Hadn't considered in might be different in other countries.

Haven't been on a hovercraft, but I've seen a few in my area. Not recently though.

Have you ever found a fossil?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Never found a fossil but that would cool if I did. 

Have you ever blasted loud music from your car?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Many times - but mostly when I was younger.

Have you ever driven a motorcycle?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've sat on and coasted on one for maybe a dozen feet at most. 

Have you ever went zip lining?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, looks fun though.

Have you ever been on a sailboat?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Yes.

Have you ever seen a volcano (active or extinct)?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

nope, and i tend to try to avoid active ones lol

have you ever gone ice skating?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A long time ago as a kid. 

Have you ever gone fishing?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, once, at a smelly trout farm. I fondly remember the lingering stench of worms on my hands.

Have you ever played dodgeball?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…back in middle school.


Have you ever been on a ski slope?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever hit a speedbump going too fast?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Have you ever met a politician?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever met a famous voice actor who didn't tell you who they were but you recognized the voice but couldn't place it until later on?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever had your picture appear in the local newspaper?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't stand coconut water - they brought a whole coconut to me one time in Bangkok and I gave it to someone else.

Have you ever started a conversation with the person next to you on the train or bus?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, wish I could. I was on a train from London to Oxford and heard a garbled announcement but was too embarrassed to ask anyone what was said. Turns out that was my transfer; I ended up in Bath instead. 

Have you ever done improv or open mike standup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. 

Have you ever gotten something you didn't order, ate it anyway and found it was better than what you ordered?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not that I can recall.

Have you ever ordered food and returned it because there was something seriously wrong with it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I probably have but it's probably been decades. TBH, I'll eat pretty much anything. I've ordered fast food and the fries were almost completely cold and were chewy in a way you don't want your fries to be chewy. I still ate them. I probably didn't go back to that place but I ate 'em anyway.

Have you ever been skydiving? Would you?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

No, but yes, as it sounds like fun.

Have you ever stepped foot inside a Trader Joe's grocery store?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, they have some good stuff, unfortunately the closest one is about an hour away from me. 

Have you ever ridden in a really expensive automobile?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, yes. I've ridden in a $100k Porsche. Recently, in a new Tesla.

Have you ever had Marine One (the President's helicopter) fly over your house? (I have, it was really low, too.)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Not over my home, but G.W. Bush toured a flooded out town two towns over back in 2004, and our bus was stopped while Marine One took off. 

Have you ever been to a U.S. president's in-person appearance?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I attended a rally of his before he was President if that counts. I did have a family member with an in person encounter. Was dining at a local restaurant and the President at that time stopped in to sample the food that restaurant and the city overrall are known for.


Have you ever gone horseback riding?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I have for a few times at least in my faintest of memories, but I cannot recall any of them in particular. I just remember it was very physically uncomfortable. I was slipping left or right, and I struggle to latch my feet onto the pedal latches. It might've been from a school field trip. Also another time I remember it was probably in some parade of sorts. Both times I was kids. I don't remember if I ever rode a horse during college, since I worked in a sheep barn for a college summer job. They have horses there too though. 

Have you ever pet a live pig?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have. It's name was Lucy May and it was the biggest pig I've ever seen.  

Have you ever driven a riding lawn mower?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, but I think my grandparents had a petrol or diesel riding mower at their house when I was a child.

Have you ever stood with the crowds to see the pope, when he visited your country?̂


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope, I've personally never been near a pope.

Have you ever went through a phase in your adolescent years because of music?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. I went through a weird phase in the late 80s about the time Guns N' Roses became popular. My parents made it worse because I had a friend (my only friend) they didn't like and didn't want me hanging out with him. Which obviously just made me angry and rebellious.

Have you ever gone outside in the middle of the night and hollered "MILDEW!" at the top of your lungs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

Have you ever had a bowel movement so large it plugged up the toilet?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes. There are few emotional storms in life that can match that "Oh LITERAL ****!" moment when it's the middle of the night, you're half awake and you realize the toilet is gonna overflow.

Have you ever bought something on a whim, taken it home, sat it in front of you and thought "Why'd I buy this?"?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

...Yes (I'm too ashamed to point out what I bought ).

Have you ever found yourself becoming overwhelmingly attracted to an ethnic group or groups of people that you previously didn't find attractive or didn't pay special attention to?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yep, when I got into anime and kpop lol.

Have you ever smoked weed?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

About 17 years ago

Have you ever tried to pet a chicken?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I used to work at a vet so I tried and succeeded

Have you ever accidentally called a teacher or friend mom when you were a kid?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so but if I did, it was probably because I was too young to know the difference so I wouldn't remember it, I think.

Have you ever changed everything about yourself just to fit in?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

My first instinct would be to say yes but I think I just present a watered down version of my true self to people. Or I showed only one facette of my personality to people in high school in order to fit in with my friends.

Have you ever been to a party on a farm?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I do not think so. I'm sure I'd probably remember it if I had.

Have you ever eaten a large pizza in one sitting?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Depends on how you define large. I've definitely devoured whole pizzas though.

Did you ever ride a horse?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably (I know there was a place nearby where I grew up where one could ride a horse and I seem to have some vague memory of doing so but I think the horses might have been guided by someone)

Have you ever dreamed that you were a horse?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Not a horse but a unicorn. It was quite the dream

Have you ever had a sleep paralysis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe.

Have you ridden an electric bike?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Nope

Have you ever shot a gun?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever possessed a Richard Simmons Chia Pet?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

A what... No lol

Have you ever been to Asia?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever eaten so much peanut butter you felt like you were gonna die of stomach trouble?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever met a celebrity (if yes, who?)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever really thought about something you thought made perfect sense and realized it actually doesn't make any sense at all?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I used to think people got beer bellies from swallowing melon seeds and then having a melon grow in their stomach. I was a dumb child.

Have you ever learned how to play an instrument?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not well, no. 

Have you ever felt like your pets want to annoy you?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

no not really on purpose

have you ever watched a movie two times in a row?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever eaten too much cantaloupe?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If I ever ate cantaloupe, it was just a small amount.

Have you ever turned on your oven, left the door open, and stood up against it with holding your shirt open so the heat would go up your shirt?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I don't have an oven and never had one

Have you ever performed in front of an audience?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…school recitals, concerts, etc…



Have you ever asked a professional athlete for an autograph?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Have you ever swam in an ocean


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, many times growing up. I even surfed for a year or so.

Have you ever taken a road trip?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever accidentally punched or slapped yourself in the head trying really hard to open something that was being stubborn (like the notorious plastic packaging some things come in)?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I don't recall it but probably

Have you ever had a wisdoom tooth removed?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever eaten an entire rotisserie chicken before you realized it was really good and then wanted another one so you could actually enjoy it?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

...No

When you were 16, have you ever been to a friend's garden birthday party and got so drunk that some guys you didn't even know had to carry you into your tent and you puked all over your friend's sleeping bag?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever fallen asleep with your window open and awakened the next day with geese honking outside your window?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No but that would either be the best or the most terrifying way to wake up ever

Have you ever eaten raw meat?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever been bitten by a flea?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Have you ever had lice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever gotten stuck in your own house/room because the doorknob stopped working?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Never have been to a home with doorknobs so no

Have you ever dipped fries into milkshake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever been so tired you couldn't sleep because you were so tired that it was literally painful?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Quite a few times.

Have you ever ate eggs with hot sauce?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever eaten a stick of butter like a candy bar?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No 😭😭😭😭😭😭

Have you ever eaten intestines?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not intentionally.

Have you ever punched a fake moose in the nose?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No
Have you ever split a worm in half to see if both ends would still move?


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

No

Have you ever watched The Nanny?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Only like one episode

have you ever watched Stranger Things?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE gambled in a casino?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

HYE taken a blender apart?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


HYE been on a cruise ship?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever been on a rowboat?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever went scuba diving?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Not yet.

Have you ever taken your pet hamster up to the park so it could run around free on the grass?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No, but when I was a kid I let a goldfish free at a park lake. 

HYE got food poisoning?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever worked in retail?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

HYE finished reading a novel in a single day?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Have you ever watched a full anime (all episodes)?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Never watched any anime in full.

Have you ever been the only person in a movie theater (I have, over 40 times)?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No but that sounds amazing

Have you ever had a cat sleep on your lap?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes but generally I tend to avoid cats since I'm allergic

HYE wondered if life is a simulation?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever bought something from a garage sale?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever climbed a mountain?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Have you ever rolled back down the side of a mountain you climbed with your leg on fire?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Have you ever heard a car sneeze?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Not sure what that means but I think no

have you ever crashed a car?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. Unfortunately, I did have one pretty significant crash (and one that was barely a bump). Though thankfully, everyone walked away unharmed. 

Have you ever been flying in a dream and then started to feel your flying ability going away as you started to wake up from the dream?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I did fly in dreams (I was a swan. Dream from when I was like 7 I still remember) but I didn’t experience that sensation specifically

have you ever been on a plane?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope (never will either)

Have you ever seen a spider at the same time it saw you and you both ran at the same time?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably

Have you ever see a flying cockroach?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I have - back up in Sydney they have cockroaches big enough they could probably take passengers.

Have you ever not bought any bananas because they were all too big?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No, the bigger the banana the better.

Have you ever eaten raw meat?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No way Jose.

Have you ever been to the cinema alone?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

raw meat good. if prepared right.

not that i can remember

have you ever been to a theatre?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes a couple of times but I'm not very fond of live theatre - it's all a bit too real for me. I prefer cinemas.

Have you ever been to China?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever been to Europe?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep.

Have you ever had a Weizenbier?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes 🥹😂

Have you ever had vodka with orange juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Have you ever won a contest of any kind?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No 💀

have you ever won something playing a lottery?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes....not much though…just a few bucks here and there on those scratch off tickets.



Have you ever gone hiking in the woods?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yeah

have you ever been bitten by a dog?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes...it hurts like a *****...literally...

Have you ever gone skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No sadly… my family was never into sports so we never went

have you ever beven skateboarding


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, I skateboarded a lot growing up.

Have you ever gone whale watching and seen a whale?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever gone horseback riding?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Have you ever owned a cat?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Technically no but my parents did when I was a kid.

Have you ever sung in public?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Once. I can NOT sing well!

Have you ever stubbed your toe in the middle of the night and hollered?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pretty sure yeah 😅

Have you ever stepped on a cockroach barefoot by accident?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever gone fishing at a lake?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. I think my failure at fishing was due to my not seeing the point of catching a fish when I can just buy a tuna sandwich somewhere. There's no real point in it unless you actually _need _a fish.  

Have you ever gotten halfway up the big hill on a roller coaster and really hated it?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…I have only been on roller coasters maybe a handful of times..not a fan.


Have you ever been to a psychic?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been a passenger on a motorcycle but have never piloted one. 

Have you ever been in a helicopter?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I wish

Have you ever stayed awake for longer than 24 hours?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. Many times. But I am not sure if I ever got to 48. Maybe.

Have you ever bought the wrong chair and spent years paying for it with your back?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Have you ever slid down a wet, muddy grass bank by accident and had to go back to change your clothes? (this happened to me one morning many years ago, while rushing to a lecture at university)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have your ever done yoga?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I've been doing yoga off and on since around 2015. Although I'm not good at it (still can't even touch my toes), it's relaxing. 

Have you ever sold anything door to door?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, for some volunteer gigs at school. Although I have not sold a single thing because I was a jumble charismatic mess, while my peers all sold like natural salespeople.

-- -- --

Have you ever drank an entire bottle of fluids in one go?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Probably

have you ever eaten ramen without chewing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Possibly.

Have you ever spent a long time doing something the hard way and then realized it would have only taken you 30 seconds to Google it and had an "easy button"?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually when I do, it's is because it's the way I've always been accustomed to doing thing, despite even knowing a new way is 10x easier. But I just stick to doing it the way I know just to be safe. Since I always had bad luck with taking risks to try things the new way. Whenever I do, I always end up regretting it or screw it up most of the times. Many times, other have chide me for it wondering "why don't you do this instead, it's so much easier?" and I go "nope, I do the way I know." 

- - -

Have you ever decide to just eat something despite being suspicious that thing might be spoiled/bad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. I did that with some chia seeds a couple hours ago. I bought a big bag of them sometime back (It doesn't seem like it's been that long but it's been longer than I thought). They kinda taste rancid so I mixed them with protein powder and ate them anyhow. 

Have you ever accidentally gone somewhere public with just the back of your shirt tucked in?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…I don’t tuck in at all. Like my shirts long and baggy.


Have you ever attended any of your class reunions?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. Not even sure I was invited. Honestly wouldn't want to go because I'm ashamed of my life and anyone I actually cared to get in contact with I could probably find a way online. Also a lot of people were jerks or bullies to me in high school.

Have you ever raised or grown your own food?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't but my wife grows vegetables in the back yard - she likes a bit of gardening. I'm more of a let's just go down to Safeway type of guy. 

Have you ever rowed a rowboat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever operated a snowmobile?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever fishtailed on a bike?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many times as a kid

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Have you ever eaten a hotdog with a stale bun?


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

Yes. It was almost like it was toasted but gross. 

Have you ever eaten a torta?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, it was tasty. 

Have you ever owned a valuable collectible (antique, coin, stamp, book, whatever)?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, I have a collection of some sort, but idk how valuable I would say it is.

Have you ever sewn your own clothes?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think so.

Have you ever gone hang-gliding?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Minor surgery


Have you ever picked up a bad habit from hanging around a bad influence?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shamefully, no. All of my bad habits were chosen.

Have you ever used a card catalogue at a library?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah. I remember those days.

HYE smoked weed?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Long time ago - it was compulsory back then.

Have you ever been to France?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, just a few days in Paris.

Have you ever TPed someone's house?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever left the theater before a movie was over because the movie was so bad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Have you ever had a serious illness?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, meningitis when I was a kid.

Have you ever been crapped on by a bird?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.

HYE been to Spain?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes I've been to Spain once, around 1998, IIRC. It was (I think) the very last of many camping holidays with my parents in the 80s/90s, mostly only in France. To explain, it was (presumably still is), a popular type of holiday for people in Britain. Various companies operate on numerous campsites across Europe, they put up their large tents and operate trailers (or mobile homes as they were called), throughout the summer season. People get to the campsites by driving all the way from the UK, much more often than flying and car hire (rental), I think. Though we did use French Motorail (cars loaded on a sleeper train), to get to the south of France.

Originally we stayed in tents, but had long switched to trailers by then because my parents found it more comfortable (I liked tents!). Anyway the Spanish holiday was near or on the coast, just north of Barcelona. We visited the city, I didn't particularly like it somehow, but maybe that was because it was a coach (big bus) excursion with limited time to explore, not an independent trip.

I was probably a bit disgusted by all the live animals for sale along the Ramblas! Overall, the Spanish part of that holiday was definitely worse than the French part, not great. The only highlight I recall was the Salvador Dali museum. Unlike on a very good French holiday in 1996, I found no-one to socialise with (not in France, either), it got boring not being able to go to the campsite disco. Maybe I was really too old for such holidays, by then. Though maybe that was the holiday where we met a friendly cat and hedgehogs, on a French site.

HYE tried to learn Spanish? (I'm still trying, but finding enough time/energy for it, is a huge problem  )


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it was my "minor" in college I guess. I enjoyed a class where we spoke only Spanish. Currently, 24 years later, I can only remember very little of it. It's a shame.

Have you ever eaten a very hot pepper - habanero level or hotter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably.

Have you ever accidentally set your leg on fire?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever won a large sum of money at a casino?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I won $1,800. Don't know if that qualifies as "large".

HYE witnessed a crime?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Witnessed? Probably, but I can't think of a specific instance. Some young trash shot each other downtown a street over once.

Have you ever ridden a flying roller coaster (where you are below the track in a "flying" position)?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, unfortunately.

Have you ever purchased a boat propeller?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Have you ever been a fish in your dream but you didn't realize you were a fish until you tried to do something with your hands and then you realized all the "people" around you were fish?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh...nope.

Have you ever sneezed while urinating and accidentally sprayed some on your pants?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't believe that exact chain of events.

Have you ever accidentally dropped something down an elevator shaft between the crack between the elevator floor and the floor you're getting off on?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ridden a pogo stick that has a horn on it that honks on every bounce?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope. Never owned a pogo stick.

Have you ever been to a jungle or a rainforest?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

No. 

Have you ever needed to have earwax removed by a doctor or other medical professional because it had closed off your ear canal or otherwise become a nuisance?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes! Had to get that done last year. I was having horrible ear pain and went to an ENT. Was diagnosed with impacted ear wax in both ears and the doctor had to dig it out. 

HYE been in a flood?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sort of but nothing crazy.

Have you ever snarled at anyone?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

...yes. Not at a human though.

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been in a hurricane?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


HYE been in a blizzard?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. 

HYE eaten a Blizzard?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

HYE fallen in a lake?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No way - I'm not really all that big on the outdoors.

Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in the day, yes. I was "lined up" quite often. None of them developed into anything.

HYE been married?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, and apparently I still am.

Have you ever been hypnotised?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE been stuck in the snow?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah

HYE ridden a four wheeler?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not completely sure what that is - but I'd say no.

Have you ever just started talking to a stranger in a food court or restaurant?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever quit something cold turkey?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nothing that was permanent that I can think of.

Have you ever tried to make a foreign food, that you've had no previous experience with, from a recipe?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really

Have you ever ridden an electric unicycle?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, no.

Have you ever just dumped an old bike somewhere, that you didn't want any more? 

(I did this with my first second-hand bike at university, shoved it in bushes behind the hall where I was living, when I bought another used bike through an advert in the local paper. Might be riskier nowadays, fly-tipping is really frowned upon)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Actually, I think my first bike was a bike I pieced together from discarded bikes I'd found just randomly laying around. Obviously, the frame was the first part. It wasn't immediately my prized possession and I was pretty embarrassed by it at the time (because the fact my parents wouldn't just buy me a bike was what drove me to the desperate act of building my own that all the other kids laughed at). Now looking back, I wish I had photos of it. I can't remember exactly what it looked like.

HYE had a lucid dream that came true?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I don’t think so.


Have you ever been stranded in your car on the highway?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Citrine79 said:


> I don’t think so.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been stranded in your car on the highway?


Actually yeah, once. It was the freeway, my right tire blew out.

HYE tasted lemon grass?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so.

Have you ever been to an auto race?


----------



## davidmelhush (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, few times. Have you ever owned dog?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Have you ever driven an electric car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I have ridden in a Tesla.

HYE fallen off a roof?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


HYE given a speech at someone’s wedding?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hell no! Last time I went to a wedding I was a teenager, that's probably very sad really.

Have you ever got something for free, because a grocery store forgot to charge you for it at the checkout, amongst many things you bought? (they didn't charge me for a bottle of sherry at a local store once!)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I have, I don't remember it. 

HYE tripped over a dog?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probaby have, can't remember a specific instance.

HYE been to a college football game?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Have never been to any football game. Can't stand sports.

Have you ever thought really really hard about a broom?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No but it makes me wonder if someone did that, are they trying to fly like a witch?

HYE watched in such disbelief that it seems like slow motion as someone backs their car up into yours?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I've had that slow motion disbelief feeling as my toilet overflows.

HYE ridden a unicycle with a warped wheel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

HYE stepped on a cactus and had to pick needles out of your foot?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't remember stepping on any cactus, but I've been through woods and had sticky, pricky things poke me pretty good.

Have you ever been kicked out of somewhere for being too loud and obnoxious, or disruptive in some other way?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope. I'm a pretty quiet person and like to show the same respect I'd like from my neighbors whether it's at home, a hotel, or anywhere else. Closest was when I was about 17 and me and a friend rented a motel room and he decided to throw a party with about 10 other people which I hated because I just wanted to hang out with my friend and be away from my parents at the time and I never like parties anyway, but we didn't get kicked out just everyone else was asked to leave.

HYE been evacuated?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. We lived near a freeway. One time a propane tanker truck overturned and started leaking. Everyone within a couple mile radius was evacuated. The police knocked on the door and told us to evacuate immediately. We spent the night in a hotel.

HYE flown in a helicopter?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I kind of avoid them...people seem to crash them though I don't know the statistics.

Have you ever walked off with unpaid merchandise at a store then realized what you did, then returned to pay for it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

HYE been in a hurricane?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope.

HYE really thought about Robert De Niro's mole?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Have u ever been in a desert?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Closest thing I've done to that was I've been in the middle of a large abandoned rock quarry on a 100 degree day. I went there on a whim to explore but never thought to take water.

HYE used a 3D printer?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never used one but have seen one at the library here.

HYE fallen asleep at the wheel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Figuratively, yes. Literally, no.

Have you ever shaved your head, slathered it with Vaseline and stuck little hot chocolate marshmallows all over it?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Figuratively, yes. Literally, no.
> 
> Have you ever shaved your head, slathered it with Vaseline and stuck little hot chocolate marshmallows all over it?


Not a fan of chocolate!

Have you ever seen a coal mine?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, many. This is coal country.

HYE played a bagpipe?


----------

